# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Italo Disco και 80's...

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι, 

κατα καιρούς έχουν παίσει στα χέρια μου διάφορα clip-άκια από τη χρυσή (όταν είμασταν κάποιοι από εμάς που τη βιώσαμε λίγο ποιό 'δυνατά' γύρω στα 17) για πολλούς 10-ετία.

Στην προσπάθειά μου να βρω κάτι πιό οργανωμένο έπαισα πάνω σε έναν τύπο που διέθετε κάποιου 250Gb σε video clips και MP3 της εποχής εκέινης έναντι όμως πολύ αδρού τιμήματος ανεξάρτητα επίσης του γεγονότος ότι δεν επρόκειτο για επαγγελματική χρήση των συγκεκριμένων αλλά hobby-ιστική!!! Πραγματικά με 'χάλασε' το πόσο κερδοσκοπικά το βλέπουν κάποιοι. Είπαμε δεν είμαστε τζαμπατζήδες αλλά για μη τόσο δημοφιλή (τώρα) πράγματα και πολύ περισσότερο για πράγματα αναπαράξιμα (π.χ. δεν θα του αγόραζα τα συλλεκτικά βιννύλια) θα μοπορούσε να υπάρξει καλύτερη διάθεση και... προσφορά.

Anyway, έχει κανείς υπόψη που μπορούμε να ανατρέξουμε για κάποια έστω κομμάτια εποχής?

Ευχαριστώ 
Γιώργος

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Γιώργο! Θεωρητικά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ότι θες από το emule κτλ. To μυστικό είναι να έχεις playlists από τραγούδια της εποχής εκείνης. Αν μάλιστα έχεις κάποτε αγοράσει και τα δισκάκια (στερούμενος ίσως τον καφέ ή την πορτοκαλάδα τότε στην εποχή εκείνη πολλοί το κάναμε πιστεύω) τότε δεν θα έχεις και ηθικούς λόγους για να σκεφτείς την κλοπή της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας αφού έχεις ήδη πληρώσει για τα τραγούδια !! Αν θες, θα σε προμηθεύσω με τέτοιες (ατελείωτες) λίστες. Τώρα όσο για τον άνθρωπο αυτό ....τι να πω!

----------


## Killo_Watt

Και εμένα τα italo disco είναι τα αγαπημένα μου και έψαχνα τέτοια τραγούδια…

----------


## electron

Με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα p2p και γράφοντας italo disco θα βρείς πλήθος από τα αγαπημένα τραγούδια εκείνης της εποχής τα οποία είναι αγαπημένα και για μένα.

----------


## jakektm

φουλ στους ιους ειναι αυτα τα προγραμματα (p2p). ΜΠορεις και απο torrent να βρεις

----------


## electron

Υπάρχουν και <<καθαρά>> προγράμματα αγαπητέ όπως το soulseek το kceasy,emule,dc++  :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Και εμένα τα italo disco είναι τα αγαπημένα μου και έψαχνα τέτοια τραγούδια…



Πρόσφατα ο DJ PIERRO δημοσίευσε στο rapid share μιξαρίσματα του πανσπάνια, περάσανε 20 χρόνια απο τότε & τα θυμάμαι.
Αυτά πρέπει να τα ακούνε οι καινούριοι DJ για να μαθένουνε να κάνουνε σωστές αλλαγές και να δουνέ τι εστί βερύκοκο χωρίς μηχανήματα αλλά με MK II
.
1) Summer Dance '87 By Pierro - Megamix 
2) Action mix.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/izfqhh
http://www.sendspace.com/file/09edj3
http://www.sendspace.com/file/rxwakb

----------


## aeonios

> Αυτά πρέπει να τα ακούνε οι καινούριοι DJ για να μαθένουνε να κάνουνε σωστές αλλαγές και να δουνέ τι εστί βερύκοκο χωρίς μηχανήματα αλλά με MK II



Ετσσιιιιι..........Σε βρίσκω άψογο. Τα άτομα τότε τρώγανε ώρες σπίτι να δοκιμάσουνε αλλαγές χωρίς cuts. Και ούτε να φέρεις bpm ούτε τίποτε από το pc/mac όπως κάνουν τώρα που προηχογραφούνε το "πρόγραμμα" από το σπίτι και κάθονται να χαριετίζονται με χαζογκόμενες δίπλα! Και μετά τους φταίνε οι αλβανοί που κλέβει κάποιος κάτι από το χώρο του DJ.

Αυτά είναι..... 


όπως και το να κάνει σκράτς με το mk2 και το ποτενσιόμετρο στην κονσόλα και όχι με το σαμπλάκι !

Από τότε που κυκλοφόρησε το pump up the volume (στο περίπου )χάθηκε η "φινέτσα" του DJ   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aeonios

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όσους ακούν old school μουσική
ή έχουν ακόμα βυνίλλια!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQtqCNZtNuY

----------


## leone

> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όσους ακούν old school μουσική
> ή έχουν ακόμα βυνίλλια!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQtqCNZtNuY



Κορυφαίο!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

Πάνο ο DJ Pierro έχει κάποια προσωπική ιστοσελίδα? Γιατί τα downloads αυτά βρίσκονται σε ένα κυκεώνα αρχείων στο site του link που έστειλες...!!!

Χαιρετισμούς,

Γιώργος

----------


## aeonios

Μια λίστα από 502 tracks για όσους ψάχνουν italo/80s/disco


1 - Souvenirs - Voyage

2 - Cocomotion - El Coco

3 - Get On The Funk Train - Munich Machine

4 - From East To West - Voyage

5 - Risky Changes - Gregg Diamond / Bionic Boogie

6 - You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester

7 - I Feel Love - Donna Summer

8 - The Break - Katmandu

9 - Relight My Fire - Dan Hartman

10 - There But For The Grace Of God Go I - Machine

11 - Hot Shot - Karen Young

12 - Come To Me - France Joli

13 - Good Times - Chic

14 - Romeo And Juliet - Alec R. Costandinos

15 - Super Disco - Rimshots, The

16 - San Francisco - Village People

17 - From Here To Eternity - Giorgio Moroder

18 - Love In C Minor - Cerrone

19 - Let's All Chant - Michael Zager Band

20 - Dancer - Gino Soccio

21 - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - Santa Esmeralda

22 - Last Dance - Donna Summer

23 - Native New Yorker - Odyssey

24 - Disco Inferno - Trammps

25 - Ain't No Stopping Us Now - McFadden & Whitehead

26 - Lovin' Is Really My Game - Brainstorm

27 - Supernature - Cerrone

28 - Turn The Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson

29 - Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston

30 - Shame - Evelyn "Champagne" King

31 - Dance, Dance, Dance - Chic

32 - Instant Replay - Dan Hartman

33 - I Found Love (Now That I Have Found You) - Love and Kisses (Alec Costandinos)

34 - The Beat Goes On - Ripple

35 - He's The Greatest Dancer - Sister Sledge

36 - Le Freak - Chic

37 - Contact - Edwin Starr

38 - I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor

39 - Born To Be Alive - Patrick Hernandez

40 - More, More, More - Andrea True Connection

41 - MacArthur Park Suite - Donna Summer

42 - Love Is The Message - M.F.S.B. (M. F. S. B. / MFSB)

43 - Boogie Ooogie Oogie - A Taste of Honey

44 - The Best Disco In Town - Ritchie Family

45 - I'm A Man - Macho - Vinyl

46 - Love Insurance - Front Page (Sharon Redd)

47 - Moonboots - ORS (Orlando Riva Sound)

48 - Never Give You Up - Sharon Redd

49 - Dance [Disco Heat) - Sylvester

50 - This Time Baby - Jackie Moore

51 - Devil's Gun - CJ and Co (Company)

52 - Ten Percent - Double Exposure

53 - Doctor Love - First Choice

54 - Rumor Has It - Donna Summer

55 - Come On And Do It - Poussez

56 - Ain't That Enough For You - John Davis & The Monster Orchestra

57 - Spring Rain - Silvetti

58 - Boogie Wonderland - Earth, Wind and Fire

59 - Salsoul Hustle - Salsoul Orchestra

60 - Spring Affair - Donna Summer

61 - I'm Ready - Kano

62 - Lay All Your Love On Me (Disconet remix) - Abba

63 - We Are Family - Sister Sledge

64 - Hit N' Run Lover - Carol Jiani

65 - Dreaming A Dream - Crown Heights Affair

66 - Star Love - Cheryl Lynn

67 - The Chase - Giorgio Moroder

68 - Everybody Dance - Chic

69 - That's The Meaning - Beautiful Bend

70 - Ain't Nothing Gonna Keep Me From You - Teri DeSario

71 - Runaway - Loleatta Holloway

72 - Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares

73 - Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton

74 - How Much, How Much I Love You - Love and Kisses (Alec Costandinos)

75 - If My Friends Could See Me Now - Linda Clifford

76 - Got To Have Loving - Don Ray

77 - Cherchez La Femme - Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band

78 - Underwater - Harry Thumann - Vinyl

79 - The Hustle - Van McCoy

80 - Hold Your Horses - First Choice

81 - I Love The Nitelife - Alicia Bridges

82 - Let's Start The Dance - (Hamilton) Bohannon

83 - Do You Wanna Funk - Sylvester

84 - The Boss - Diana Ross

85 - Move On Up, Up, Up - Destination

86 - Dancin' - Crown Heights Affair

87 - Disco Circus - Martin Circus

88 - Never Can Say Goodbye - Gloria Gaynor

89 - Love To Love You, Baby - Donna Summer

90 - Come Into My Heart - USA European Connection

91 - Give Me Love - Cerrone

92 - Love's Theme (Long Version) - (Barry White's) Love Unlimited Orchestra

93 - Disco (That's Where The Happy People Go) - Trammps

94 - Do What You Wanna Do - T Connection

95 - Funkytown - Lipps Inc.

96 - In The Bush - Musique

97 - Boogie Woogie Dancing Shoes - Claudja Barry

98 - Double Cross - First Choice

99 - If There's Love - Amant

100 - Get Up And Boogie - Silver Convention

101 - Take Your Time (Do It Right) - S. O. S. Band

102 - Let's Get It Together - El Coco

103 - Spanish Hustle - Fatback Band

104 - I Got My Mind Made Up - Instant Funk

105 - All Night Thing - Invisible Man's Band

106 - Midnight Love Affair - Carol Douglas

107 - Keep On Jumpin' - Musique

108 - Don't You Want My Love - Debbie Jacobs

109 - Uptown Festival - Shalamar

110 - Love And Desire - Arpeggio

111 - Walking On Sunshine - Rockers Revenge

112 - I Need A Man - Grace Jones

113 - I Caught Your Act - Hues Corporation

114 - Down To Love Town - Originals, The

115 - Pipeline - Bruce Johnston

116 - Running Away - Roy Ayers Ubiquity

117 - No Romance / Keep On Dancin - Theo Vaness

118 - Lost In Music - Sister Sledge

119 - Mandolay - La Flavour

120 - Hit And Run (Remix) - Loleatta Holloway

121 - Feel The Need - Detroit Emeralds

122 - Harmony - Suzi Lane

123 - Do You Want To Get Funky With Me - Peter Brown

124 - Bad Girls - Donna Summer

125 - Try Me - Donna Summer

126 - Was That All It Was - Jean Carn

127 - I Want Your Love - Chic

128 - Magic Bird Of Fire - Salsoul Orchestra

129 - Zing, Went The Strings Of My Heart - Trammps

130 - Mondo Disco - El Coco

131 - Feed The Flame - Lorraine Johnson

132 - Brazil - Ritchie Family

133 - I Love America - Patrick Juvet

134 - Feels Like I'm In Love - Kelly Marie

135 - My Claim To Fame -James Wells

136 - Turn On To Love - Jumbo

137 - Pow Wow - Cory Daye

138 - Got To Be Real - Cheryl Lynn

139 - Panic - French Kiss

140 - Savage Lover - The Ring

141 - Dancin' The Night Away - Voggue

142 - War Dance - Kebekelektrik

143 - Give Me A Break - Vivien Vee

144 - Think It Over - Cissy Houston

145 - Good Things Don't Last Forever - Ecstasy, Passion, And Pain

146 - Rough Diamond - Madleen Kane

147 - Sun, Sun, Sun - Jakki

148 - Date With The Rain - Eddie Kendricks

149 - Nice And Slow - Jesse Green

150 - Dance Lady Dance - Crown Heights Affair

151 - On The Beat - B. B. & Q. Band

152 - Dancing Queen - Abba

153 - You Gave Me Love - Crown Heights Affair

154 - Follow Me - Amanda Lear

155 - Knock On Wood - Ami Stewart

156 - You're The One For Me - D Train

157 - Ring My Bell - Anita Ward

158 - My Baby's Baby - Liquid Gold

159 - Boogie Nights - Heatwave

160 - Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry

161 - Y. M. C. A. - Village People

162 - Hills Of Katmandu - Tantra

163 - Love Is In You - Nightlife Unlimited

164 - My Sweet Summer Suite - Love Unlimited

165 - Get Off - Foxy

166 - Get Up And Boogie - Freddie James

167 - H. A. P. P. Y. Radio - Edwin Starr

168 - Le Spank - Le Pamplemousse

169 - Night Fever - Bee Gees

170 - Tale Of Three Cities - Salsoul Orchestra

171 - Your Love - Lime

172 - Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band

173 - High On Mad Mountain - Mike Theodore

174 - Jungle DJ - Kikrokos

175 - Menergy - Patrick Cowley

176 - Sinner Man - Sarah Dash

177 - Love Is In The Air - John Paul Young

178 - Forbidden Love - Madleen Kane

179 - Love Injection - Trussell

180 - Standing In The Rain - Don Ray

181 - Rock The Boat - Hues Corporation

182 - Mainline - Black Ivory

183 - I'll Always Love My Mama - Intruders

184 - September - Earth, Wind and Fire

185 - Dance And Shake Your Tambourine - Universal Robot Band

186 - Love Attack - Ferrara

187 - Mellow Lovin' - Judy Cheeks

188 - Beat The Clock - Sparks

189 - Music - Montreal Sound

190 - One More Minute - Saint Tropez (St. Tropez)

191 - Soul Makossa - Manu Dibango

192 - Lady America - Voyage

193 - Staying Alive - Bee Gees

194 - Love's Coming/Baby Love - USA European Connection

195 - In The Forrest - Baby O

195 - Spank - Jimmy "Bo" Horne

197 - Up Jumped The Devil - John Davis & The Monster Orchestra

198 - Love Disco Style - Erotic Drum Band

199 - Cassanova Brown - Gloria Gaynor

DiscoMusic.com's Top 500 Disco Songs Of All Time Chart: Part 3 - #200-299


200 - Overture - D. C. LaRue

201 - Stomp - Brothers Johnson

202 - Doctor's Orders - Carol Douglas

203 - My Love Is Free - Double Exposure

204 - Star Wars Theme - Meco

205 - Standing Right Here - Melba Moore

206 - The Bull - Mike Theodore Orchestra

207 - Touch Me In The Morning - Marlena Shaw

208 - Dancing Fever - Claudja Barry

209 - Pleasure Island - Paul Jabara

210 - The Runner - Three Degrees

211 - Let Me Take You Dancing - Bryan Adams

212 - Love Is The Ultimate - Ultimate

213 - Dance Little Dreamer - Gregg Diamond / Bionic Boogie

214 - Rock With You - Michael Jackson

215 - Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches & Herb

216 - Your My First, My Last, My Everything - Barry White

217 - One, Two, three (Counting On Love) - Peter Jacques Band

218 - Groove Me - Fern Kinney

219 - Dance Yourself Dizzy - ]Liquid Gold

220 - Deputy Of Love - Don Armando's Second Avenue Rhumba Band

221 - Pick Me Up, I'll Dance - Melba Moore

222 - Free Man - South Shore Commission

223 - Come On Dance Dance - Saturday Night Band

224 - Can't Fake The Feeling - Geraldine Hunt

225 - Dazz - Brick

226 - Two Hot For Love - THP Orchestra

227 - Haven't You Heard - Patrice Rushen

228 - If You Could Read My Mind - Viola Wills

229 - Boogie Motion - Beautiful Bend

230 - Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Festival

231 - Could It Be Magic - Donna Summer

232 - T. S. O. P. - M.F.S.B. (M. F. S. B. / MFSB)

233 - You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees

234 - Makin' It - David Naughton

235 - A Lover's Holiday - Change

236 - Fell In Love For The First Time Today - Carol Douglas

237 - Heaven Must Have Sent You - Bonnie Pointer

238 - Motown Review - Philly Cream

239 - Music Is My Way Of Life - Patti Labelle

240 - Symphony Of Love - Miquel Brown

241 - Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Original Larry Levan 12" Mix) - Inner Life

242 - I'm Ok, You're Ok - American Gypsy

243 - Melodies - Made In USA

244 - The Love I Lost - Harold Melvin And The Blue Notes

245 - Sunset People - Donna Summer

246 - Thank God It's Friday - Love and Kisses

247 - Caf&eacute; - D. D. Sound

248 - It's A Better Than Good Time (Walter Gibbons Remix) - Gladys Knight And The Pips

249 - Moskow Diskow - Telex

250 - Caught Up (In A One Night Love Affair) - Inner Life

251 - Ite Missa Est - Martin Circus

252 - Shine On Silver Moon - Marilyn Mccoo & Billy Davis Jr.

253 - I Love You - Donna Summer

254 - Moonlight Lovin' - Isaac Hayes

255 - Family Affair - M. F. S. B.

256 - Hijack - Herbie Mann - Vinyl

257 - Celebration - Kool And The Gang

258 - Perfect Love Affair - Constellation Orchestra

259 - Saturday Night, Sunday Morning - Thelma Houston

260 - Quiet Village - Ritchie Family

261 - Spacer - Sheila B. Devotion

262 - Copacobana (En El Copa) - Barry Manilow

263 - Shake Your Body Down To The Ground - The jacksons

264 - A Night To Remember - Shalamar

265 - Do Your Dance - Rose Royce

266 - In The Raw - Whispers

267 - (Everybody) Get Dancin' - Bombers

268 - Macho Man - Village People

269 - Open Sesame - Kool And The Gang

270 - Rock Your Baby - George McRae

271 - Touch And Go - Ecstasy, Passion & Pain

272 - Atmospheric Strut - Cloud One

273 - Foot Stompin' Music - (Hamilton) Bohannon

274 - Paradise - Change

275 - Magic Fly - Kebekelektrik

276 - Don't Take Away The Music - Tavares

277 - It Only Takes A Minute Girl - Tavares

278 - Fly, Robin, Fly - Silver Convention

279 - Keep Your Body Working - Kleeer

280 - Found A Cure - Ashford And Simpson

281 - Hot Butterfly - Gregg Diamond / Bionic Boogie

282 - It's Ecstasy When You... - Barry White

283 - After Dark - Patti Brooks

284 - Put Your Feet To The Beat - Ritchie Family

285 - Dreamin' - Loleatta Holloway

Call Me - Blondie

287 - Hold On To My Love - Jimmy Ruffin

288 - Boogie Down - Blackwell

289 - Bye Love - 5000 Volts - Vinyl

290 - Shoot Your Best Shot - Linda Clifford

291 - Sweet Dynamite - Claudja Barry

292 - Another Cha Cha - Santa Esmeralda

293 - Plato's Retreat - Joe Thomas

294 - African Queens - Ritchie Family

295 - At Midnight - T Connection

296 - I'm In Love - Evelyn "Champagne" King

297 - Woman - Barrabas

298 - Lady Night - Patrick Juvet

299 - It's Alright - Gino Soccio



300 - Shake It Up Tonight - Cheryl Lynn

301 - Que Tal America - Two Man Sound

302 - Accidental Lover - Love and Kisses

303 - Body Music - Strikers, The

304 - Here Comes That Sound Again - Love De-Luxe

305 - Let The Music Play - Arpeggio

306 - Party - KC And The Sunshine Band

307 - Rock It - Lipps Inc.

308 - Touch Me Baby - Ultimate

309 - Can't Get Enough Of Your Love, Babe - Barry White

310 - Give Your Body Up - Billy Nichols

311 - Going Back To My Roots - Odyssey

312 - Is It All Over My Face - Loose Joints

313 - Looking For Love - Fat Larry's Band

314 - The End - Change

315 - The Visitors - Abba

316 - Get Your Chic Together - Class

317 - Let Me Down Easy/Good Morning Midnight / Great Expectations (Suite) - First Choice

318 - My Forbidden Lover - Chic

319 - Take Me Home - Cher

320 - Tango Hustle - Kay Gees

321 - Bad Company - Ullanda McCullough

322 - Brick House - Commodores

323 - Cream Always Rises To The Top - Bionic Boogie / Gregg Diamond

324 - Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson

325 - Jingo - Candido

326 - You And I - Delagation

327 - I Love To Love - Tina Charles

328 - Never Knew Love Like This Before - Stephanie Mills

329 - One Love - Celi Bee

330 - Anybody Wanna Party? - Gloria Gaynor

331 - It's A War - Kano

332 - Time Is Running Out - The Tymes

333 - Come Let Me Love You - Jeanette "Lady" Day

334 - Dance With Me - Peter Brown

335 - I Don't Know What I'd Do - Sweet Cream

336 - Six Million Steps - Rhani Harris.

337 - Theme From S.W.A.T. - Rhythm Heritage

338 - When The Fuel Runs Out - Executive Suite

339 - All American Girls - Sister Sledge

340 - Just Be Good To Me - S. O. S. Band

341 - Kjee - M.F.S.B. (M. F. S. B. / MFSB)

342 - Love Sensation - Loleatta Holloway

343 - Lucky - Donna Summer

344 - Make That Feeling Come Again - Beautiful Bend

345 - Never Gonna Say Goodbye - Poussez 

346 - Why Can't We Live Together - Timmy Thomas

347 - Can You Handle It? - Sharon Redd

348 - Don't Let Go - Isaac Hayes

349 - Get Dancing - Disco Tex And The Sex-o-lettes

350 - I Can't Stand The Rain - Eruption

351 - Let No Man Put Asunder - First Choice

352 - Never Gonna Be The Same - Ruth Waters

353 - This Beat Is Mine - Vicki D

354 - Ask Me - Ecstasy, Passion, & Pain

355 - Dance To Dance - Gino Soccio

356 - La Vie En Rose - Grace Jones

357 - Sure Shot - Tracy Weber

358 - Trans Europe Express - Kraftwerk

359 - Upside Down - Diana Ross

360 - Cathedrals - D. C. LaRue

361 - Dancin' At The Disco - L. A. X.

362 - I Don't Want To Be A Freak - Dynasty

363 - I Was Born This Way (Tom Moulton Remix) - Carl Bean

364 - Law And Order - Love Committee

365 - Lust - Rinder & Lewis

366 - Machine Gun - Commodores

367 - Undercover Lover - Debbie Jacobs

368 - You + Me = Love - Undisputed Truth

369 - Dirty Ol' Man - Three Degrees

370 - Manhattan Love Song - King Errisson

371 - Suite Seventeen - Marlena Shaw

372 - This Will Be A Night To Remember - Eddie Holman

373 - Tonight (I'm Alright) - Narada Michael Walden

374 - What Cha Gonna Do With My Lovin' - Stephanie Mills

375 - You Can Get Over - Stephanie Mills

376 - It's Raining Men - Weather Girls

377 - One Nation - Funkadelic

378 - Sunny - Yambu

379 - Weekend - Phreek

380 - Get Down - Voyage

381 - Infatuation - Upfront

382 - I Don't Know If It's Right - Evelyn King

383 - I Love N. Y. - Metropolis

384 - Love Hangover - Diana Ross

385 - Rio De Janeiro - Gary Criss

386 - Saturday - Norma Jean

387 - Take Off - Harlow - Vinyl

388 - The Visitors - Gino Soccio

389 - In The Bottle - Joe Bataan

390 - Miss You - Rolling Stones

391 - Which Way Is Up - Stargard

392 - Without Your Love - Cut Glass

393 - You're All I Have - Poussez

394 - Lady Bump - Penny McLean

395 - Magnifique - Magnifique

396 - Sexy - M. F. S. B.

397 - Twilight Zone - Manhattan Transfer

398 - Cuba - Gibson Brothers

399 - Dancin Johnson - Bill Saluga



400 - Let The Music Play - Shannon

401 - Livin' It Up - Bell and James

402 - Nice And Nasty - Salsoul Orchestra

403 - Daddy Cool - Boney M

404 - Earth Can Be Just Like Heaven (Remix) - Two Tons O Fun

405 - Love Pains - Yvonne Elliman

406 - Do Or Die - Grace Jones

407 - Love Magic - John Davis & The Monster Orchestra

408 - Mr. DJ You No How To Make Me Dance - The Glass Family

409 - Superstar - Bob McGilpin

410 - Back Together Again (Remix) - Roberta Flack Featuring Donny Hathaway

411 - Beyond The Clouds - Quartz

412 - Enough Is Enough (No More Tears) - Donna Summer with Barbra Streisand

413 - We're On The Right Track - South Shore Commission

414 - Bounce, Rock, Roll, Skate - Vaughn Mason And Crew

415 - Flashdance - Irene Cara

416 - I Specialize In Love - Sharon Brown

417 - Over & Over - [Sylvester

418 - Sentimentally It's You - Theo Vaness

419 - Can't Live Without Your Love - Tamiko Jones - >Buy CD OR Vinyl

420 - Fascinated - Company B

421 - Feel Like Dancing - France Joli

422 - Soul - Frankie Valli

423 - Starchild - Level 42

424 - Stars - Sylvester

425 - Tangerine - Salsoul Orchestra

426 - 7 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1 Blow Your Whistle - Gary Toms

427 - Fancy Dancer - Gregg Diamond's Star Cruiser Band

428 - Heart Of Glass - Blondie

429 - Is This The Future? - Fatback

430 - Searching - Change

431 - Lets Go Round Again - Average White Band

432 - Love X Love - George Benson

433 - One More Shot - C-Bank

434 - Crank It Up - Peter Brown

435 - Fantasy - Bruni Pagan

436 - Love Rollercoaster - Ohio Players

437 - Mercy - Carol Jiani

438 - Armed And Extremely Dangerous - First Choice

439 - Jump To The Beat - Stacy Lattisaw

440 - It Must Be Love - Alton McClain And Destiny

441 - Lipstick - Michel Polnareff

442 - Make Me Believe In You (Tom Moulton Remix) - Patti Jo

443 - No One Gets The Prize/The Boss (12" Remix) - Diana Ross

444 - Ritzy Mambo - Salsoul Orchestra

445 - What A Difference A Day Makes - Esther Phillips

446 - You Stepped Into My Life - Melba Moore

447 - Dance - Paradise Express

448 - Do You Love Me - Patti Austin

449 - Heaven Is A Disco (Medley) - Paul Jabara

450 - Heavy Vibes - Montana Sextet

451 - I Wanna Dance - Asha

452 - Jump Shout (Remix) - Lisa

453 - Let's Mend What's Been Broken - Gloria Gaynor

454 - Love Rescue - Project

455 - Malaguena - Pico

456 - Babe Were Gonna Love Tonight - Lime

457 - Sea Hunt - Patrick Cowley

458 - Slide - Slave

459 - Strut Your Funky Stuff - Frantique

460 - Summer Of '42 - Biddu Orchestra

461 - That's The Trouble - Grace Jones

462 - The Very Best In You - Change

463 - Trocadero Suite - Alec R. Costandinos

464 - Angel Eyes - Lime

465 - Beat Box - Art of Noise

466 - California Strut - Walter Murphy

467 - Can We Try Again - Technique

468 - Dance With You - Carrie Lucas

469 - Dancing In Paradise - El Coco

470 - Feelin' Lucky Lately - High Fashion

471 - Forbidden Lover - Tapps

472 - In Private - Dusty Springfield

473 - Judas Iscariot - Sphinx (Alec Costandinos)

474 - Just Be Yourself - Nightlife Unlimited

475 - Just Begun - Jimmy Castor Bunch

476 - Koka - American Eagles

477 - Let My Heart Do The Walking - Supremes

478 - Look Me Up - Blue Magic

479 - My Baby's Got E. S. P - Four Below Zero

480 - Plug Me To Death - Erotic Drum Band

481 - The Player - First Choice

482 - You Set My Heart On Fire - Tina Charles

483 - Your Disco - Transvolta

484 - Your Move - Change

485 - Arabian Nights Medley - The Ritchie Family

486 - Don't Stop The Music - Yarborough & Peoples

487 - Hang Together - Odyssey

488 - Heaven Knows - Donna Summer

489 - Here's To You - Skyy

490 - I Close My Eyes And Count To Ten - The Simon Orchestra

491 - I Get Lifted - Jimmy "Bo" Horne

492 - I'll Do My Best (For You Baby) - Ritchie Family

493 - Keep It Up - Olympic Runners

494 - Let's Clean Up The Ghetto - Philadelphia International All Stars

495 - Love Don't Go Thru No Changes On Me - Sister Sledge

496 - On The Radio - Donna Summer

497 - Ooh I Love It - Salsoul Orchestra

498 - Party Line - Andrea True Connection

499 - Remember Me/Ain't No Mountain - Boystown Gang

500 - Spin It - Sunbelt

501 - Lost in the night - Χαριτοδιπλωμένος

502 - Talk about love - Marianna

----------


## panos_panopoulos

μία λιστούλα κ απο εμένα με 2073 italo + bpm   :Twisted Evil: 

με το συμπάθειο aeoniε μπορώ να βάλω και κανά φάνκλάμπ italo - 80's που μπορείς να γραφείς και να κάνεις κ.τ.λ.π, χώρις να κάνω διαφήμιση;

----------


## aeonios

> μία λιστούλα κ απο εμένα με 2073 italo + bpm  
> 
> με το συμπάθειο aeoniε μπορώ να βάλω και κανά φάνκλάμπ italo - 80's που μπορείς να γραφείς και να κάνεις κ.τ.λ.π, χώρις να κάνω διαφήμιση;



Φυσικά εννοείται...με τα χίλια!!!!  :Very Happy:  

Eγώ ξέρω μόνο το http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/80s_fun_club

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ok πάμε λοιπόν:

http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/italodiscoclub θέλει εγγραφή = > υπάρχει το www.discomania.gr που είναι ελληνικό online ραδιόφωνο
http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/italo80sclub  θέλει εγγραφή = >(ο πάλμερ τριγυρίζει εδώ!)
www.italo.gr η παλιότερή σελίδα στην ελλάδα (αν ακούει ο web master ας κάνει καμιά ανανέωση). στα links βρίσκεις καμιά τριανταριά του εξωτερικού οπότε είσαι καλυμμένος  :Wink:  γιά όλες τις περιπτώσεις. μου αρέσει τα ίταλο προέρχονται απο ευρώπη και ακουγονται σε όλο τον κόσμο.

και για να δείτε ότι όλα καινούρια επηρεάζονται απο τα  παλιά ίταλο => http://www.verzend.be/v/9965386/PAKI...VIDEO.mp3.html (Trans-X - Living on Video)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πάνο Thanks,

έκανα τη σχετική εγγραφή και προχώρησα σε κάποια κατεβάσματα...

Βέβαια δεν είναι πολλά, κάποια δεν ισχύουν (π.χ. του Pierro to Megamix.b) και κάποια που είναι τεράστια (π.χ. 320 Mb) και δεν κατεβαίνουν ως file αλλά ανοίγουν απ'ευθείς τον Media Player και δεν γνωρίζω πως να τα σώσω στο δίσκο (δεν μπορώ να τα ακούσω στον Η/Υ που τα κατεβάζω)...

Anyway, μία μίνι συλλογή θα την κάνουμε...!!!

Χαιρετισμούς,
Γιώργος

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Πάνο Thanks,
> 
> έκανα τη σχετική εγγραφή και προχώρησα σε κάποια κατεβάσματα...
> 
> Βέβαια δεν είναι πολλά, κάποια δεν ισχύουν (π.χ. του Pierro to Megamix.b) και κάποια που είναι τεράστια (π.χ. 320 Mb) και δεν κατεβαίνουν ως file αλλά ανοίγουν απ'ευθείς τον Media Player και δεν γνωρίζω πως να τα σώσω στο δίσκο (δεν μπορώ να τα ακούσω στον Η/Υ που τα κατεβάζω)...
> 
> Anyway, μία μίνι συλλογή θα την κάνουμε...!!!
> 
> Χαιρετισμούς,
> Γιώργος



Γιώργο καλημέρα.
όταν σε ρωτάει ο internet explorer τι να κάνω με το αρχείο πάτα άκυρο και ύστερα θα σε προτρέψει να το αποθηκεύσεις στο δίσκο σου. 
Ο λόγος που είναι μεγάλα αρχεία είναι ότι γράφονται με μεγάλη δειγματοληψία 192kbps και άνω ώστε να μπορούν να αναπαραχθούν και σε στερεοφωνικό μεγάλο, με καλή πιστότητα. (για εμένα καλά κάνουν).

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πάνο,

όταν καλώ το link των συγκεκριμένων, ας τα πούμε λόγω μεγέθους MegaMix, ανοίγουν κατευθείαν τον Media Player (MP), χωρίς ο IE να ρωτάει όπως στις άλλες περιπτώσεις download: Open or Save. Αν κλείσω τον MP τερματίζεται το download(!). Γενικά αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχω αντιμετωπίσει και σε άλλα sites όπου μπορείς να τρέξεις το θέμα του MP (video, audio)  αλλά δεν μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις στο δίσκο σου...

Τα 192 Kbps δεν είναι καμμία τόσο μεγάλη δειγματοληψία που να δικαιολογεί το μέγεθός τους. Προφανώς είναι μεγάλης διάρκειας μιξ όπως αναφέρει και ο τίτλος τους, σαφώς μεγαλύτερα αυτών του Pierro...!!!

Χαιρετώ
Γιώργος

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σχεδόν απίστευτο κλίπ :

http://anti.caucasus.net/go.php?go=Download&id=626

ΥΓ
οι κεφαλές απο το πικ άπ πρέπει να είναι numark και έχουν μύτη σαν αεροπλάνο! τις έχω δουλέψει πρέπει να είναι οι cc-1

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δυστυχώς ο proxy server δεν μου επιτρέπει να το κατεβάσω, λόγω security error...!!!

Λοιπόν, παρόλο που προσπαθώ να φτιάξω μία συλλογή 80's ως δείγμα της χρυσής για κάποιους από εμάς 10-ετίας, κάποια αντιπροσωπευτικά κομμάτια δεν μπορώ να τα εντοπίσω με τίποτε, πολύ περισσότερο που έχω ξεχάσει τα ονόματα-τίτλους. Τα ακούω στο bluespace, που σημειωτέον έχει βελτιώσει το πρόγραμμά του. Παραδείγματα:

- Cooperation ?
- Computer Guy, DJ Palmer
- Κάποιο που λεέι κάτι σαν: 'Don'cover me! I am engineer...'.

Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος έχει τα σχετικά MP3, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα...

Καλό Μήνα...!!!!

----------


## aeonios

Καλημέρα!

Εχω τα 2 πρώτα τραγούδια που ζητάς σε βυνίλιο όπως και πολλά άλλα από την χρυσή δεκαετία  ακόμα.... σίγουρα και σε mp3 

http://rapidshare.com/files/5001127/...mputer_Guy.mp3

Νομίζω πως μετά από 15 χρόνια δεν υπαρχουν πλέον τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα....

αλλά καλύτερα να τα πούμε από pm!!!  :Wink: 

YΓ Τι ακούω τώρα;

Lost in the night (χαριτωδιπλωμένος)

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους των 80ς

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για να θυμηθούν οι παλιοί, τα ξέθαψα , πρός γνώση και συμμόρφωση για τους νέους :  :Laughing:  

Sakis Boulas - Ali Mpampa  
με γόμενες: http://youtube.com/watch?v=lIeVumhb1wI&feature=related
Ρεμίξ ‘89: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FZLVp2363vU&feature=related

Αλέξια -  Γράμματα:   http://youtube.com/watch?v=GmpueDh0ds0
Αλέξια -  Τα κορίτσια:           
                original ‘87: http://youtube.com/watch?v=o9gl30urI9Y&feature=related
                disco: http://youtube.com/watch?v=7SAyIcf5Upo&feature=related
                ζωντανά ετ1 ‘87: http://youtube.com/watch?v=XNXJH44xT5s


Πασχάλης – Παραδόσου:       http://youtube.com/watch?v=MYvclm4Ug4s

Τερμίτες – Πόσο σε θέλω:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUiEgE3U0WM

Πωλίνα - Πάμε για τρέλες      http://youtube.com/watch?v=GNd2qpzAcIM

Πωλίνα – μπικίνι:        http://youtube.com/watch?v=W-RexzbyP3o&feature=related

Τουρνάς:                                 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_Wlm...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frCVYKm3qSU&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3EhPoawRgE

και για να μη λέτε ότι είναι μόνο παλιά μέσα
Modern Fears – Δε μπορώ ν’ αντισταθώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CoZ2kiplX0
Μετά την εκδίκηση στα μπουζούκια, η εκδίκηση του καραγκιόζη:                    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB0bL...eature=related

----------


## xazopartalos

Πολλη ωραια δουλεια οποιος την σκεφτηκε.
Μπραβω παιδια και πολλη ωραιοι οι τιτλοι που δωσατε.

Γεια δειτε και τα favorites που εχω απο διαφορα τραγουδια του 80.

http://www.youtube.com/user/xazopartalos

----------


## JIM_6146B

Τέλεια δουλειά μου φτιάξατε το απόγευμα μου   :Very Happy:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ΟΥ ΚΛΕΨΕΙΣ...  :Shocked:  
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QChrDAgr8gA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=U5ypvbu8Ffk&feature=related


http://youtube.com/watch?v=TvvU8NC_fsY&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YUUq0lVylgE&feature=related


http://youtube.com/watch?v=3MzShg7yXik
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SpbVTGTYWlw&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FN4dpeYBniU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DVJw6u0GlhY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ibtOshtX7T0
Της Μαντόνα δε το βάζω! καλά αυτή το αγόρασε το sample απο ABBA καλοπληρωμένο!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

:Shocked:   :Cool:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtUpvJa9FmY  :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα παιδια αν και εγω δεν ειμαι τυπος του 80 και γενικα ειναι καπως τρεντι ας πουμε... παρα πολλα απο τα τραγουδια που βαλατε μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ οπως 2 απο αυτα ειναι το   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUiEgE3U0WM και το http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtUpvJa9FmY το δευτερο το πρωτοακουσα μεσα σε ενα παιχνιδι "GTA Vice City" και το εχω 4-5 remakes και remix... συνεχειστε ετσι για να θυμαστε εσεις οι παλιοι και να μαθενουμε οι νεοι...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Στην κατηγορία electro το συγκρότημα που είχε συναυλία live με ρομπότ αντί τραγουδιστές ήταν οι Kraftwerk το βάζω γιατι τόχουνε παίξει για σήμα όλοι οι ερασιτέχνες (και  τα Volume meter πήγαιναν σαν τρελλά) και είναι το έναυσμα για καμία καινούρια σας κατασκευή :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9t...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHEoM...eature=related

που πήγανε οι τραγουδιστές;  : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R23e9...eature=related

----------


## RFΧpert

> Στην κατηγορία electro το συγκρότημα που είχε συναυλία live με ρομπότ αντί τραγουδιστές ήταν οι Kraftwerk το βάζω γιατι τόχουνε παίξει για σήμα όλοι οι ερασιτέχνες (και  τα Volume meter πήγαιναν σαν τρελλά) και είναι το έναυσμα για καμία καινούρια σας κατασκευή :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXa9t...eature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHEoM...eature=related
> 
> που πήγανε οι τραγουδιστές;  : 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R23e9...eature=related



Πιστευω οτι μαλλον το τραγουδι των Kraftwerk που εχει ακουστει περισσοτερο στον αερα απο ερασιτεχνες των ΑΜ & FM ειναι 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaScy...eature=related 

και μετα ηταν το Model 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUj-O...eature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uN5_...eature=related

----------


## RFΧpert

Παντως εδω ειναι ενα κορυφαιο κλιπ του Radioactivity ! μαλιστα ειναι γνησιο remix των Kraftwerk σε συναυλια τους Live in Tilburg 013 Club 1st July 2005 
 ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD6G...eature=related

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Παντως εδω ειναι ενα κορυφαιο κλιπ του Radioactivity ! μαλιστα ειναι γνησιο remix των Kraftwerk σε συναυλια τους Live in Tilburg 013 Club 1st July 2005 
>  ! 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD6G...eature=related



ηρθαν & σε μας: http://www.soundmag.gr/index.php?opt...=316&Itemid=49

----------


## RFΧpert

Και ενα πραγματικα υπεροχο τραγουδι... Σας θυμιζει τιποτα   :Question:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aMsQ...eature=related

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Και ενα πραγματικα υπεροχο τραγουδι... Σας θυμιζει τιποτα   
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aMsQ...eature=related



Εμένα προσωπικά μου θυμίζει αυτό το τραγούδι απο έλληνες !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVEEq...eature=related

...πάλι βρήκα αλλαγή

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Το μικρό μου παλιό μίξ στα 80's , Pa_Nos Tribute to 80's περιέχει:
1. Dire Straits - Walk of Life
2. Kenny Loggins - Foot Loose
3. Rembrants - I 'll be there for you
4. Nena - 99 Red Ballons
5. Bangles - Walk Like An Egyptian  
6. Katrina & The Waves - Walkin On Sunsine

http://rapidshare.com/files/12222414...a_Nos.mp3.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

και εδώ το καινούριο μου  ...παλιό μίξ. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12222949...imix_.mp3.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μιχαλάκη ... , παρέα με μενε...  :Cool:   1990 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgWgObFtm_U

1986 θλιβερό, αλλα διαχρονικό: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J317DUqkYVU  :Neutral:

----------


## aeonios

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από RFXpert
> 
> Και ενα πραγματικα υπεροχο τραγουδι... Σας θυμιζει τιποτα   
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aMsQ...eature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Εμένα προσωπικά μου θυμίζει αυτό το τραγούδι απο έλληνες !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVEEq...eature=related
> ...



Πωωωω ρε παιδιά τι ωραίες εποχές φέρατε στο νου!Μπράβο .........αυτά είναι τραγούδια!

----------


## Πέτροs

Τίτλοs: sadrina, συγκρότημα ελληνικό: dreamer and the full moon.
Κυκλοφόρησε καλοκαίρι ετοs, δέν θέλω νά θυμάμαι, παιζότανε συνεχώs στά καλοκαιρινά τήs εποχήs.

----------


## aeonios

> Τίτλοs: sadrina, συγκρότημα ελληνικό: dreamer and the full moon.
> Κυκλοφόρησε καλοκαίρι ετοs, δέν θέλω νά θυμάμαι, παιζότανε συνεχώs στά καλοκαιρινά τήs εποχήs.



Σωστός!Στο LP που ακολούθησε (το 1996), με τον τίτλο Never Give It Up, το γκρούπ πέταξε τις μάσκες και έτσι το κοινό ανακάλυψε ότι τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο το σχήμα στελέχωναν οι Γιώργος Γκικοδήμος και ο Γιάννης Ευσταθίου στα φωνητικά, τα αδέρφια Γιάννης και Νίκος Πιπινέλης στην κιθάρα και στο μπάσο αντίστοιχα, ο Σωτήρης Τσούκαλης στο πιάνο και στο ακορντεόν και ο Τόλης Σκαμαντζούρας στα τύμπανα, ο οποίος πρίν είχε διατελέσει μέλος των P.L.J. Band.

To  "Sandrina" το ξεκίνησαν στις ντίσκο της εποχής το 1984.

----------


## aeonios

Πηγή: http://nostalgostourocknroll.blogspo...ll-moon-2.html

----------


## sakis

θα πρεπει να δωσω τα διαπιστευτηρια μου 

1984 τελευταιο καλοκαιρι με το logo Αυτοκινηση γαι το μακη σαλιαρη στα νεα δειλινα DJ set απο NICOLA LAVACA ΚΑΙ PIERRO  μαζι με JIMMY ARGUE  ( εκει επιαζα φωτα αλλα μονο για 40 ημερες ) 
1985 πρωτος χειμωνας του club 22  dj NIKOLA LAVACA KAI MANOS MANOS εκει επαιζα φωτα για 6 μηνες και τεχνικη υποστιριξη την ημερα 
1985 καλοκαιρι το ιδο σετ απ στα νεα δειλινα επαιζα φωτα και τεχνικη υποστιριξη  
1986 μια απο τα ιδια ξανα στο club 22
1987 χειμωνας  και ο NICOLA  αντικατασταθηκε απο το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΚΑΠΟΠΟΥΛΟ ( αστα μεγαλε φρικη ) μαζι μα τον ΜΑΝΟ ΜΑΝΟ εκει επαιζα και λιγο μουσικη  αλλα παρα πολυ σπανια .....

καλοκαιρι 1987 .... γινεται το  PIANETA TERRA  εμπειρια ζωης να παιζω μαζι με το FANTASMA  ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΔΗ  ο γνωστος απο το club 14 στο κολωνακι..... απο τις καλυτερες χρονιες ..... ( ο γιωργος ιωαννιδης στο club 14 εκεινα τα χρονια επαιζε και επερνε μεροκαματο 2000 δρχ..... ποσο μαλλον αστειο αν σκεφτεις οτι εγω που ημουν φωτας στο club 22 επαιρνα 3000 δρχ ( βασικος εκεινη την εποχη 48,000 το μηνα ) αλλα ο ιωαννιδης επαιρνε καθε βραδυ πανω απο 10,000 δρχ σε κασσετες που πουλαγε ) τα κασσετοφωνα που του εφτιαχνα τοτε ερχοντουσαν για σερβις το ενα πισω απο το αλλο ....τις κεφαλες κυριολεκτικα τις ελλιωνε .....

τοτε ημουν μονο 18..........

μετα απο εκει ακολουθησαν και αλλα ..... club kalua ..... crystal palace, bay quen  ...pierrot  αλλα σαν εκεινα τα χρονια με τον πιερο και τον ιωαννιδη δεν θα ξαναρθουν ποτε ....μα ποτε ....

το να ακους και να βλεπεις τον πιερρο   να παιζει ηταν απλα κατι μαγικο ..... ασε που ηταν και πολυ καλο παιδι ουτε ξυδια ουτε πρεζα τοτε τουλαχιστον .....

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> θα πρεπει να δωσω τα διαπιστευτηρια μου ...



Ωραίος , καλή προυπηρεσία, Έτσι για να πέφτουνε οι μάσκες...
Αληθεύει οτι τότε γεμίζανε τα μαγαζιά σακούλες σκουπιδιών κάθε βραδυ *τίγκα* στο χιλιάρικο ???_
Έτσι μου είπε φίλος που δούλευε εκεί τότε!
ΥΓ: Αναμνήσεις απο τη ντίσκο Μπαρμπαρέλα, (miss Athens):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6K44Cw2S5M_

----------


## sakis

ειχαμε γυρω στα 1800 ατομα και λεγαμε ΠΩ ΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ....ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ?????

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημέρα καί καλή εβδομάδα!!!
Χρόνια πολλά στούs Πέτρουs  τού σάιτ πού είναι αρκετοί, καί στούs Πάυλουs.
Καί στούs Αποστόληδεs...



Νά καί τό εξώφυλλο μέ τό Sandrina.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου.
Eκατσα κι έκανα σε power point παρουσίαση με γνωστές ελληνικές DISCO, μαζί με ανάλογη μουσική...

http://rapidshare.com/files/12638895...Disco.pps.html 
 :Shocked:   :Cool:

----------


## aeonios

Italo disco Megamix 1+2+3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO4jm-HsUCM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgiwEUbE0iQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCEUICjv2XA

The creatures - Believe in yourself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqP0SIAcazc


Radiorama - Vampires

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXTor_NUPIE

Trans X - Living on a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h1fYhuM8AA

----------


## jimk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4itQnWdCIxQ
μεγαλο κολλημα η καλυτερη φωνη  

αλλη τραγουδαρα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXjPiqO4ag

----------


## jimk

http://www.grandfathers.gr/

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Χα χα χα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEurle2UWGc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZWs2ryn5I8

----------


## aeonios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7bKx0-shPI

και ισπανική ντίσκο των 80ς:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB2z6H9ej9U

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*Σήματα Ραδιοερασιτεχνών*:
Τι τραγούδια χρησιμοποιούσαν οι ερασιτέχνες τότε για σήματα εκπομπής;;; Αρχίζω να αναφέρω μερικά εδώ, πείτε και εσείς κανένα:
1)Pink Project - Disco Projekt: 


2)Mito - Droid:


3)Dave Stewart - Lily was here: 


4) Piano Fantasia - Song for Denise: 


άντε πείτε κανένα!  :Σκέψη:

----------


## jeik

Ε  αυτα  ειναι  σουπα, εγω  εβαζα  κατι  πιο  ψαγμενο





Αυτο  για  αρχη ,εβαζα  τα  πρωτα  15  δευτερολεπτα  και  μετα  μιλουσα  εγω  , το  εκανα  σποτ.
Θα  βρω  το  πρωτοτυπο  σποτ  σε  κασετα  και  θα  το  βαλω.

Ετσι  για  να  ακουστει  και  η  φωνη  μας.

----------


## jeik

φιλε  μου  ανοιξες  τρελο  θεμα , αρχιζω  το  ψαξιμο.

----------


## JIMKAF

Φίλε Δημήτρη έκανες εκπομπή σε πειρατικό σταθμό;

----------


## djsadim

ω!! τι μου θιμισες ο φιλος μου ο δημητρης ο 118 το 
Art Of Noise - Moments In Love



ο φιλος ο παναγιωτης ο 323 το 
Dave Brubeck - Take Five 



τωρα οσο για μενα δεν θημαμαι καθολου!!! lol lol

----------


## JIMKAF

Ξέρει κανείς τον Λάκη τον 235 ή τον Φώντα τον 261, στα fm. Δεκαετία 70.
Ο Λάκης ήταν εξαιρετικός ηλεκτρονικός είχε γτιάξει εκπληκτικά μηχανήματα.

----------


## jimk

Να και τα δικα μου σηματα (και οχι μονο)πολυ κλασικα εκεινη την εποχη

----------


## jeik

Εννοειται  σε  πειρατικο , αλλα  οχι  φιλου , σε  ΟΛΟΔΙΚΟ  μου  απο  το  1983  με  0,2 Βαττ  -  1999 με  25 Βαττ.
Ξερεις  οι  περισσοτεροι  λενε  ΄΄ειχαμε  σταθμο΄΄ εννοώντας  
οτι  τρεχανε  σε  καποιον  γνωστο  που  τον  ειχε  και  διετρεχε  ολον  τον  κινδυνο  και  καναν  απλως  προγραμμα  εκ  του  ασφαλους, ηταν  οι  κλασικοι  που  απαντουσαν  στο  τηλεφωνο , 
και  πουλουσαν  μουρη  στις  κοπελες  , κλπ  κλπ,
ενω  ο  καθαρος  πειρατης-ιδιοκτητης  ηταν  αθεατος και  αγνωστος
γιατι  δεν  τον  ενδιεφερε  αυτο  καθ  αυτο  η  εκπομπη  μουσικης 
αλλα  η  ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ .
Ο  ιδιοκτητης  ηταν  μονίμως  βραχυκυκλωμένος  και  σκαρφαλωμενος  στις  ταρατσες  και  στα   κεραμιδια.
Ρωτησε  καναν  παλιό  αν  σου  τυχει , να  δεις  οτι  πολλοι  δεν  εχουν  ιδεα  με  τι  μηχανημα  εκαναν  προγραμμα.
Και  παραθετω  ενα  ακομη  σημα (ξεκινηστε  το  απο  το  3:05 λεπτο)




soupertramp - school

----------


## JIMKAF

Φίλε Δημήτρη όλα νόμιμα;

----------


## jeik

Παρανομα  ηταν  ολα , αλλα  ως  εκει  , ουτε  κλεβαμε  ουτε  αλλες  ζημιες  καναμε , ουτε  περνουσε  κανα  αεροπλανο  απο  την  περιοχη  μας  να  το  παρενοχλησουμε  ,για  μενα  πιστευω  οτι  η   εκπομπη   ηταν  η  πιο  μικρη  παρανομια , ασε  που  εμαθα  και  απειρα  τεχνικα  θεματα  οταν  οι  φιλοι  μου  ηταν  εξπερ  στο  κλεψιμο  και  στα  ηλεκτρονικα  παιχνιδια.
Και  σημερα  βεβαια  πολλοι  ιδιωτικοι  ειναι  παρανομοι  αλλα  ποιος  το  ξερει ? και  ποιος  το  ψαχνει ? η  πληρωμη  της  εφοριας  και  της  ΑΕΠΙ  να  πεφτει  κι  ολα  καλα  !!!!!

----------


## jeik

Και  να  συμπληρωσω , και  τελος  γιατι  ξεφυγαμε  απο  το  θεμα :
Πολλοι  σταθμοι  κληθηκαν  να  καταθεσουν  αποδεικτικα  χαρτια (αποδειξεις  διαφημισεων,ΔΕΗ  κλπ )
οτι  επαιζαν  πριν  το  1999 (εννοειται  παρανομα), 
για  να  αποκτησουν  βεβαιωση  νομιμου  λειτουργειας.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Ε  αυτα  ειναι  σουπα,



Είναι υποκειμενικό αφού τότε ήτανε στις προτιμήσεις του κάθε ερασιτέχνη! όπως κατάλαβες μου άρεσαν οι σούπες κνόρ...

Ναι το moments in love αν θυμάμαι και intro στην  disco Αυτοκίνηση!

----------


## jeik

Παναγιωτη  Σορρυ  :Blushing:  για   τον  χαρακτηρισμο  σουπα  , δεν  πιστευω  να  παρεξηγηθηκες ,  αλλωστε  ανεφερες  κοματια  που  παιζαν  καποιοι  ερασιτεχνες  κι  οχι  απαραιτητα  εσυ , κι  ουτε  τα  χαρακτηρισες  σαν  τα  σουπερ  κομματια  κι  εγω  απ  τη  βιασυνη  μου  ανεφερα  τι  εβαζα  εγω ,ενω  το  θεμα  ηταν   τι  βαζαν  συνηθως ολοι ,οποτε  παω πασο :Blush:  
Αλλα  εδωσες  και  αφορμη  οπως  ειπα  για  ωραιο  θεμα.
Ας  ψαξω  τωρα  για  τα  ηχητικα  μου  ντοκουμεντα , 
πιστευω  οτι  και  πολλοι  αλλοι  κατι  θα  εχουν  να  παραθεσουν, 
ηταν  πολυ  ωραια  τοτε,κριμα  που  εχω  ελαχιστες  ηχογραφημενες  συνομιλιες ,προγραμμα  κτλ ,
το  πρωτο  στουντιο  ηταν  σε  ενα  κοτετσι 
τουβλοκτιστο  2Χ1 μετρα . :W00t:

----------


## jeik

Stranglers  ,  κομματαρες.

Υπαρχουν  ατομα  που  δεν  εχουν   συλλογες  με  τετοια  κομματια ? 
Στειλτε  μου  ΠΜ.
Η  εικοσαετια  παρειλθε.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Οχι προς θεού δεν παρεξηγήθηκα! 
Φαντάζεσαι να τσακωνόμαστε για το τι έπεζε πρίν 30 χρόνια :Lol:

----------


## jeik

Ρε  Παναγιωτη  θα  ηταν  περριτο  να  αναφερω  και  την  τηλεοπτικη  μου  πειρατεια  γυρω  στο  1986-1987  πριν  ανοιξουν  καν  στην  επαρχια  οι  αναμεταδοτες  των  δορυφορικων ?
ε  λοιπον  το  αναφερω  ετσι  για  την  ιστορια , γιατι  βλεπω  οτι  ο  φιλος  μου  ο  JIMKAF  εντυπωσιαστηκε !!! με  την  ραδιοφωνια.
Ειχα  και  τηλεοπτικο  σποτ , εναν  πηγασο  (Εικονα  απο  δισκο  των DOORS ) και  αποτομο  ανοιγοκλειμα  του  IRIS στην  καμερα για  δημιουργια  αστραπων , επενδεδυμενο  με  μουσικη  του  Zan Michel Zarr,
και  εγραφε  DJ TV.
Υπαρχει  και  μεταγενεστερο  με  γραφικα  σε  κομπιουτερ  της  εποχης  ,
απεικονιζε  εναν  Κρονο  και  εγραφε  CRONOS TV , με  μουσική  Van  halen  ''you  really  got  me'' , φοβερη  εισαγωγη  με  ηλ. κιθαρα.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## jeik

Εχω  και  τα  2  σποτ  σε  VHS.
Nα  δουμε  ποτε  θα  τα  ανεβασω  στο  youtube.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Ξέρει κανείς τον Λάκη τον 235 ή τον Φώντα τον 261, στα fm. Δεκαετία 70.
> Ο Λάκης ήταν εξαιρετικός ηλεκτρονικός είχε γτιάξει εκπληκτικά μηχανήματα.



 
 :Shocked:  Που τον θυμηθηκες τον Λακη ??? !
Ναι καποιοι γνωστοι σημερα (και ιδιοκτητες πλεον Ρ/Σ) παιζαν με μηχανηματα του!

Ο Φωντας παιζει ακομα... ! καθε Παρασκευη μου φαινεται... !  :Wink:

----------


## JIMKAF

> Που τον θυμηθηκες τον Λακη ??? !
> Ναι καποιοι γνωστοι σημερα (και ιδιοκτητες πλεον Ρ/Σ) παιζαν με μηχανηματα του!
> 
> Ο Φωντας παιζει ακομα... ! καθε Παρασκευη μου φαινεται... !



Σε ποια συχνότητα εκπέμπει ο Φώντας κάθε Παρασκευή; Αν ξέρεις περισσότερα στοιχεία για τον Λάκη με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω, στείλε ΠΜ.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Σε ποια συχνότητα εκπέμπει ο Φώντας κάθε Παρασκευή; Αν ξέρεις περισσότερα στοιχεία για τον Λάκη με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω, στείλε ΠΜ.



Παιζει αρκετα χαμηλα, ωστε να χρειαζεσαι αναλογικο δεκτη (με βελονα) η ψηφιακο FM Ιαπωνιας  :Wink:  :Sad: 

Τα περι 235 με ΠΜ...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

κάτι έκτακτο... το ανέβασε ο ίδιος ο χαριτοδιπλωμένος!  καιρός ήταν:





panspa88                  (1 day ago)                  
- costa charito συγχαρητήρια για τη κομματάρα αλλα πές μας σε ποια ντίσκο έγιναν αυτά τα γυρίσματα του κομματιού ...
- Dear costas which was that Disco in video;

CostasCharito                  (1 hour ago) 
disco barbarella...thanks

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πάνο μήπως παρεπιπτόντως το έχεις σε MP3?

Θυμάται κανένας πως λέγανε την άλλη disco δίπλα στην Barbarella. Καθότι πιό δημοφιλής από την Barbarella τότε, κανένας δεν μπορεί να θυμηθεί το όνομά της...

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## panos_panopoulos

έλα Γιώργη, το είδα πιασμένο στον _ιστο_ και αυτό, περίμενε 50sec και κατέβασε το.

----------


## Tasos Tasos

VIDEO DISCO !!!

----------


## evripides

Δειτε εδω http://www.discohistory.rhodosinfo.com/page.php?2

----------


## aeonios

> Δειτε εδω http://www.discohistory.rhodosinfo.com/page.php?2



Tι μου θύμησες φίλε!!! Νάσαι καλά.

Τον DJ Τerry τον ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά έπαιζε μουσική στην Αγγλία όσο σπούδαζε εκεί και μετά κατέβηκε στη Ρόδο και άνοιξε μια ντίσκο ! Δυστυχώς τα παράτησε πλέον αλλά είναι ακόμα...ζωντανός και καλά  :Smile:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

καλημέρα , δύο καινούρια ''παλιά'' για να σας φτιάξω τη μέρα..

----------


## ipso

Ο DJ Τerry είναι τηλεπαρουσιαστής σε τοπικό κανάλι της Ρόδου.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όσους ακούν old school μουσική
> ή έχουν ακόμα βυνίλλια!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQtqCNZtNuY



Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα Ελληνικό σάιτ με μουσικόφιλους βινυλίου

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα Ελληνικό σάιτ με μουσικόφιλους βινυλίου



Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε ικανοποιήσει http://www.lalos.gr/
αλλά είναι ωραίος: http://www.lalos.gr/default.asp?id=7...ent=105&mnu=73

----------


## aeonios

> Ο DJ Τerry είναι τηλεπαρουσιαστής σε τοπικό κανάλι της Ρόδου.



Φίλε μου δεν ξέρω αν λέμε τον ίδιο και αν έχει και αυτή την ιδιότητα πάντως ο dj terry των 80ς που φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες δουλεύει πλέον καθηγητής σε κάποιο σχολείο της Ρόδου!

----------


## ipso

Μπορει να ειναι ο ιδιος η να υπαρχουν δυο :Confused1:

----------


## weather1967

Αν θυμάμαι καλά,μήπως λές την Dorian Gray η τήν B 52 ?? 

Nα αφιερώσω και εγώ κατι απο τα παλια  :Smile: 











> Πάνο μήπως παρεπιπτόντως το έχεις σε MP3?
> 
> Θυμάται κανένας πως λέγανε την άλλη disco δίπλα στην Barbarella. Καθότι πιό δημοφιλής από την Barbarella τότε, κανένας δεν μπορεί να θυμηθεί το όνομά της...
> 
> Χαιρετισμούς
> Γιώργος

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Live Aid, 13 Ιουλίου 1985 στο στάδιο Wembley - χαμός:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5d9fP6ASGo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIUrLpvE3Rk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LncAQR47eZo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIZgsTqKtEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruzwBbV2xwc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAOl2oXXho

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Sandra - Japan ist weit

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αυτό αφιερώνεται στον Γιώργο τον Ανώνυμο που άνοιξε το Θρέντ  :Wink: 

*Discomix - One Night In Autokinisi Side A*
*Discomix - One Night In Autokinisi Side B*




http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/1...inautokeg6.jpg
http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?i...inautokzi8.jpg

----------


## ipso

Τα περιεχόμενο γίνετε να ανεβεί κάπου!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Τα περιεχόμενο γίνετε να ανεβεί κάπου!!!!!!!!



δε σε βολεύει το rapid;  λίγο υπομονή χρειάζεται και αναμονή 60 sec και 15min για το δεύτερο (η modem reset, on-off)

http://rapidshare.com/files/13334815...isi_Side_A.mp3

http://rapidshare.com/files/13335068...isi_Side_B.mp3

----------


## evripides

νατος ο μαστορας http://www.facebook.com/people/Ravini_Piero/669343593

----------


## JIM_6146B

Αναμνήσεις  :Sad:  που μυαλό για δουλειά .. 

γύρισα χρόνια πίσω .. ώραία ανέμελα χρόνια ...




















και πολλές άλλες αναμνήσεις .................................

----------


## ipso

> δε σε βολεύει το rapid;  λίγο υπομονή χρειάζεται και αναμονή 60 sec και 15min για το δεύτερο (η modem reset, on-off)
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/13334815...isi_Side_A.mp3
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/13335068...isi_Side_B.mp3



Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Τώρα λέω να σας φτιάξω λίγο πιο άγρια με κάτι πιο ''σοβαρό"! 
Αφιερώνεται στον *aeonios*. 
το 1a     Madleen Kane - Cherchez Pas καθώς και το Can you feel it, ακουγόταν στα ''τσακάλια''.

*O Nicola Lavacca*
*Ήταν ο πρώτος ιταλός ντίσκ τζόκεϊ που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και δημιούργησε την δική του «Σχολή» στην μοναδική «Αυτοκίνηση» της δεκαετίας του ’80.* 

Nicola Lavacca - Disco Dynamite 81
Tracklisting:
1a     Madleen Kane - Cherchez Pas
2a     Jacksons, The - Can You Feel It
3a     Dee Dee Sharp Gamble - Breaking And Entering
4a     Kano - It's A War
5a     Kano - I'm Ready
6a     La Flavour - Mandolay
7a     La Flavour - To The Boys In The Band
1b     Various - Stars On 45
2b     KC (4) - Space Cadet
3b     Billy Ocean - Nights
4b     Geraldine Hunt - Can't Fake The Feeling
5b     Jimmy "Bo" Horne - Is It In
6b     Atlantic Starr - Mysteri Girl
7b     Heatwave - Goin' Crazy

http://rapidshare.com/files/14576661..._81_Side_A.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14577155..._81_Side_B.mp3 


Nicola Lavacca - Disco Dynamite 82

A1      Tight Fit - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
A2     Time Bandits - Live It Up
A3     Chas Jankel - Glad To You Know
A4     D-Train - You're The One For Me
A5     Quick, The - Zulu
A6     L.T.D. - Kickin' Back
B1     Street Boys - Some Folks
B2     Roni Griffith - Love Is The Drug
B3     Debra Dejean - Are You Lovin' Somebody
B4     Flash - Keep On Rolling
B5     Quincy Jones - Ai No Corrida
B6     Goombay Dance Band - Rain

http://rapidshare.com/files/14577428..._82_Side_A.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14577714..._82_Side_B.mp3 

Nicola Lavacca - Disco Dynamite 83

*No track list*

http://rapidshare.com/files/14578158..._83_Side_A.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14577930..._83_Side_B.mp3 


Nicola Lavacca - Disco Dynamite 84

Tracklisting:
A1     Art Company - Susanna
A2     Herbie Hancock - Mega Mix
A3     Grand Master & Melle Mel - Jessee
A4     Jimmy Cliff - Reggae Night
A5     Mathew Wilder - Break My Stride
A6     Al Di Meola     - Sequencer
B1     Alisha - All Night Passion
B2     Peter Brown - They Only Come Out At Night
B3     Michael Jackson - Thriller
B4     Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun
C1     Fiction Factory - Ghost Of Love
C2     Big Alice - I Miss You
C3     Romantics - Talking In Your Sleep
C4     Nena     99 - Red Balloons
C5     Billy Joel - Tell Her About It
D1     Wham - Blue (Armed With Love)
D2     Big Alice - What 'Cha Gonna Do
D3     Sade - Your Love Is King
D4     Nena     - Let Me Be Your Pirate
D5     Jennifer Holiday - I Am Love
D6     J. Mathis & D. Williams - Love Won't Let Me Wait

http://rapidshare.com/files/14578393..._84_Side_A.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14578619..._84_Side_B.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14578846..._84_Side_C.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14579141..._84_Side_D.mp3 


Nicola Lavacca - Disco Dynamite 86
*No track list*

http://rapidshare.com/files/14579453..._86_Side_A.mp3 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14579691..._86_Side_B.mp3

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Άψογος, αξεπέραστος σε κίνηση.

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Πάνο προσκυνώ τα 80ς και σε χιλιοευχαριστώ που μου θύμησες όλες αυτές τις όμορφες στιγμές και σε μένα και στην παρέα εδώ!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

1976 αντε να γεννιέται η disco...  έτσι ήταν το 70

----------


## aeonios

Aφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον panos panopoulos και σε όσους ακούνε ακόμα την μουσική των 80ς










http://rapidshare.com/users/3HD585 
Password : serkant41 

Και για το βραδυνό disco πρόγραμμα:

Alan Ross - Valentino Mon Amour 
Albert One - Lady O. 
Alphaville - Big In Japan 
Ann Turner - I'm Your Lady 
Arm - Number One 
Atrium - Weekend 
Avalanche - Johnny Johnny Come Home 
Baccara - Fantasy Boy 
Baltimora - Woodie Boogie 
Big Fun - Blame It On The Boogie 
Break Machine - Street Dance 
Brian Ice - Talking To The Night 
Carrara - Welcome To The Sunshine 
Chip Digit & The Starkids - We Love E.T. 
Bad Boys Blue 
A Train To Nowhere 
A World Without You 
Car Crash 
Come Back And Stay 
Don't Walk Away Suzanne 
Gimme Gimme Your Lovin 
House Of Silence 
How I Need You 
Hungry For Love 
I Totally Miss You 
Bad Boys Blue 
I Wonna Hear Your Heartbeat 
Kiss You All Over Baby 
Kisses And Tears 
Lady In Black 
Lovers In The Sand 
Save Your Love 
You're A Woman 
Blue System 
48 Hours 
Deja-Vu 
I'm The Pilot Of Your Love 
Love Is Such A Lonely Sword 
Lucifer 
Magic Symphony 
My Bed Is To Big 
Romeo & Juliet 
C.C. Catch 
Backseat Of Your Cadillac 
Heartbreak Hotel 
Heaven And Hell 
House Of Mystic Lights 
I Can Lose My Heart Tonight 
Strangers By Night 
D.D. Band - Mistery Woman 
David Lyme - Bambina 
David Lyme - Playboy 
Daydream - Crazy 
Den Harrow - Catch The Fox 
Digital Ram - Do It 
Dyva - On Fire 
Eartha Kitt - I Love Man 
Eddy Huntington - Meet My Friend 
Eddy Huntington - Up & Down 
Electra - Cuando Cuando 
Electric Theatre - Summertime 
Erasure - Who Needs Love Like That 
Eva - Take Me Mr. Love 
Facts And Fiction - Give Me The Night 
Fancy - China Blue 
Fancy - Chinese Eyes 
Fancy - Fools Cry 
Fancy - Bolero 
Felli - Diamond In The Night 
Finzy Kontini - Heaven 
Fontanelli - Marilyn 
Francesco Napoli - Balla Balla 
Fun Fun - Colour My Love 
Fun Fun - Could This Be Love 
Gazebo - Masterpiece 
Gazebo - Telephone Mama 
Gina T. - Tokyo By Night 
Hazell Dean - Maybe 
Hazell Dean - Searchin' 
Hot Shot - Love Is To Love A Lover's Love 
Italian Boys - Forever Lovers 
Joe Maran - Give Me A Break 
Joe Yellow - I'm Your Lover 
Joe Yellow - Lover To Lover 
John Christian - Ebony Eyes 
Johnny M5 - The Night 
Joy Michael - Dancin' 
Joy Peters - One Night In Love 
Jules - I Want To ' 89 
Julian - The Rain Dance 
K.B. Caps - Do You Really Need Me 
K.B. Caps - Primadonna - Flashing On The Floor 
Kai Morgan - Movin' 
Kano - Another Life 
Kano - Ikeya Seki 
Kaoma - Lambada 
Kay Franzes - Take Me And You'll Win 
Ken Laszlo - 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8 
Ken Laszlo - Tonight 
Ken Scott - Dancer 
Kim Taylor - Say You'll Be Mine 
Kylie Minogue - Got To Be Certain 
Kylie Minogue - I Should Be So Lucky 
Latin Lover - Casanova Action 
Latin Lover - Dr. Love 
Les McKeown - Love Hurts And Love Heals 
Lory Bonnie Blanco - I Cry In The Night 
Lou Sern - Swiss Boy 
Lucia - Marinero 
Madonna - La Isla Bonita 
Martinelli - Cinderella 
Masterboy - Laila 
Max Him - Japanese Girl 
Michael Bedford - More Than A Kiss 
Michael Bedford - Tonight In Love 
Michael Bedford - Tonight 
Michael Fortunati - Give Me Up 
Mike Cannon - Going Crazy 
Mike Hammer - Divine 
Miko Mission - How Old Are You 
Mikron - Polinesia 
Miguel Brown - So Many Men - So Little Time 
Monte Kristo - The Girl of Lucifer 
Mr. B - Ibiza Goodbye 
Modern Talking 
Atlantis Is Calling 
Brother Louie 
Cheri Cheri Lady 
Cinderella Girl 
Diamonds Never Made A Lady 
Geronimo's Cadillac 
In 100 Years 
Jet Airliner 
Ready For The Victory 
TV Makes The Superstar 
Win The Race 
Modern Talking - You Can Win If You Want 
Modern Talking - You're My Heart You're My Soul 
Mozzart - Jasmin China Girl 
Mozzart - Money 
Mozzart - Pay The Highest Price 
My Mine - Hypnotic Tango 
My Mine - Zorro 
New Baccara - Fantasy Boy 
New Look - Stage 
Nick Kamen - Each Time You Break My Heart 
Nino De Angelo - Samurai 
Numero Uno - Tora Tora Tora 
Ocean Wings - Loving In The Snow 
OMD - La Femme Accident 
OMD - We Love You 
P. Lion - Dream 
P. Lion - Happy Children 
Patty Ryan - Stay With Me Tonight 
Pet Shop Boys - Always On My Mind 
Phil Oakey & Giorgio Moroder - Together In Electric Dreams 
Piano Fantasia - Song For Denise 
Radiorama - Fire 
Raggio Di Luna - Comanchero 
Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up 
Righeira - Playa Dub 
Right Said Fred - I'm To Sexy 
Rose - Fairy Tale 
Rose - Magic Carillion 
Round One - Theme From Rocky 
Roxanne - Boys In Black Cars 
Roxanne - Charlene 
Roxanne - Give A Little Love 
Roy - Destiny Time 
Roy Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters 
Sabrina - All My Love 
Sabrina - Boy Oh Boy 
Saphir - I'm Alive 
ABC - The Look Of Love 
Airbus - Clouds 
Airplay - For Your Love 
Alba - Jump And Do It 
Albert One - Turbo Diesel 
Andrea - Macho Man 
Baltimora - Tarzan Boy 
Bisquit - Zoo Zoo 
Blondie - Call Me 
Blondie - Heart Of Glass 
Blue System - G.T.O. 
Blue System - Love Me More 
Blue System - Sorry Little Sarah 
C.C. Catch - Are You Man Enough 
C.C. Catch - Soul Survivor 
Chris Norman - Broken Heroes 
Double - Captain Of Her Heart 
Eddy Huntington - Up & Down 
Fabian Nesti - Heigh Ho 
Fantasy Life - Over And Over 
Giombini - Dolce Vita 
If - Jealousy 
Jimmy & Susy - Come Back 
Johnny M5 - Enjoy Your Heart 
Ken Laszlo - Hey Hey Guy 
Latin Lover - Laser Dance 
Malcolm & The Bad Girls - Shoot Me 
Max Him - Lady Fantasy 
Mike Mareen - Agent Of Liberty 
Modern Talking - No Face , No Name , No Number 
Modern Talking - You're Not Alone 
Numero Uno - Tora Tora Tora 
Righeira - Dinero Scratch 
Roberto Camero - Deep In Love 
Robert Miles - Children 
Ross - You've Got Something To Say Say It Right 
Sandra - Heaven Can Wait 
Sandra - In The Heat Of The Night 
Sandra - Maria Magdalena 
Sandra - Secret Land 
Sandy Morton - Camal By Camel 
Savage - Don't Cry Tonight 
Scotch - Disco Band 
Scotch - Money Runner 
Scotch - Penguins Invasion 
Scotch - Pictures 
Shanice - I Love Your Smile 
Sheree - Ronnie Talk To Russia 
Shipra - Blinded By The Light 
Shy Rose - I Cry For You 
Silent Circle - Hideaway Man Is Coming 
Silent Circle - Highway Driver 
Silent Circle - If Feels Like Heaven 
Silent Circle - Invisible T Sing A Song 
Silent Circle - Touch In The Night 
Silent Circle - What A Shame 
Silicon Dream - Albert Einstein 
Silver Pozzoli - Around My Dream 
Sinitta - G.T.O. 
Solid Strangers - My Delight 
Squash Gang - I Want An Illusion 
Stage - Ocean Of Crime 
Susanne Meals - Forever 
Chris Norman - Midnight Lady 
Chris Norman - Some Hearts Are Diamonds 
Cliff Turner - Sunset Randez-Vous 
Depeche Mode 
Agent Orange 
Any Second Now 
Enjoy The Silence 
Except From 
It Doesn't Matter Two 
Master And Servant 
Strange Love 
Desireless - Qui Sommes Nous 
Eddy Huntington - Meet My Friend 
F.R. David - Words ( mix version ) 
Sandra - Heaven Can Wait 
Squash Gang - Moving Your Hips 
Sweet Connection - Heart To Heart 
Sweet Connection - Need Your Passion 
Sweet Connection - Sweet Job 
Blue System - When Sarah Smiles 
C.C. Catch - Silence 
C.C. Catch - Soul Survivor 
Taffy - I Love My Radio 
Tatjana - Chica Cubana 
Taylor Dayne - Tell It To My Heart 
Terminal - Poeme Whitout Words 
The Fans - Ole Ole Ole 
The Twins - Not The Loving Kind 
Timerider - Cocon 
Tony Vegas - Zusammen Geh'n 
Valerie Dore - Get Closer 
Valerie Dore - Lancelot 
Valerie Dore - The Night 
Visage - Love Glove 
Wish Key - Orient Express 

http://rapidshare.com/files/78266450/instr._1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78305003/instr._2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78427250/instr._3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78865419/instr._4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78870077/instr._5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78873697/instr._6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78873023/instr._7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79164771/instr._8.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79237432/instr._9.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79265158/instr._10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79277099/instr._11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79340836/instr._12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79354748/instr._13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79373278/instr._14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79399751/instr._15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79496812/instr._16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79548338/instr._17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79754415/instr._18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79922460/instr._19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79941534/instr._20.rar

----------


## aeonios

Quality/Bitrate: MP3 / 192 kbps / 44.1 Khz / Joint Stereo 
Total Time: 8 h 23 min 23 sec 
Total Size: 693 mb 






Tracklist 
--------- 

Vol-1 
1. BONEY M - MA BAKER (4:33) 
2. SECRET SERVICE - TEN O'CLOCK POSTMAN (3:16) 
3. ABBA - DANCING QUEEN (3:46) 
4. DESIRELESS - VOYAGE VOYAGE (4:18 ) 
5. F.R. DAVID - WORDS (3:22) 
6. SANDRA - EVERLASTING LOVE (3:27) 
7. C.C. CATCH - CAUSE YOU ARE YOUNG (3:26) 
8. SCOTCH - *DISCO* BAND (4:23) 
9. SABRINA - BOYS (3:49) 
10. SAVAGE - DON'T CRY TONIGHT (3:47) 
11. A. CELENTANO - SUSANNA (4:43) 
12. OTTAWAN - HANDS UP (4:45) 
13. MODERN TALKING - YOU'RE MY HEART YOU'RE MY SOUL (5:24) 
14. BAD BOYS BLUE - YOU'RE A WOMAN (3:48 ) 
15. EUROPTION - ONE WAY TICKET (3:32) 
16. DSCHINGHIS KHAN - MOSCAU (5:55) 
17. AFRIC SIMONE - HAFANANA (2:50) 
18. JOY - TOUCH BY TOUCH (3:40) 
19. SILENT CIRCLE - MOONLIGHT AFFAIR (4:00) 

Vol-2 
1. OPUS - LIFE IS LIFE (4:02) 
2. ARABESQUE - MIDNIGHT DANCER (3:37) 
3. GOOMBAY DANCE BAND - MARAKESH (4: 
4. BACCARA - CARA MIA (2:55) 
5. TONY ESPOSITO - KALIMBA DE LUNA (3:40) 
6. MICHAEL JACKSON - BAD (4:05) 
7. MAYWOOD - PASADENA (3:30) 
8. CHRISTIE - YELLOW RIVER (2:28 ) 
9. VIDEOKIDS - DO THE RAP (3:30) 
10. GEORGE HARRISON - GOT MY MIND SET ON YOU (3:31) 
11. LAID BACK - SUNSHINE REGGAE (4:13) 
12. TEACH IN - DING A DONG (2:23) 
13. LIAN ROSS - SAY YOU'LL NEVER (6:17) 
14. GLORIA GAYNOR - I WILL SURVIVE (4:47) 
15. BEE GEES - STAYING A LIVE (4:39) 
16. KAOMA - LAMBADA (3:23) 
17. MURRAY HEAD - ONE NIGHT IN BANGCOCK (3:49) 
18. EDDY HUNTINGTON - U.S.S.R. (3:50) 
19. BLUE SYSTEM - LOVE ME ON THE ROCKS (3:26) 
20. VAYA CON DIOS - NAH NEH NAH (2:52) 

Vol-3 
1. TACO - PUTTIN ON THE RITZ (4:33) 
2. PATTY RYAN - YOU'RE MY LOVE (MY LIFE) (4:01) 
3. MR. ZHIVAGO - LITTLE RUSSIAN (7:33) 
4. CERRONE - SUPERNATURE (4:33) 
5. C. C. CATCH - SUMMER KISSES (3:47) 
6. BALTIMORA - TARZAN BOY (3:28 ) 
7. ALPHAVILLE - BIG IN JAPAN (3:50) 
8. KEY WEST - SORRY, SORRY, SORRY (3:27) 
9. LONDON BEAT - I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT YOU (3:37) 
10. AL BANO & ROMINA POWER - FELICITA (3:05) 
11. GILLA - JOHNY (3:45) 
12. CAMOUFLAGE - LOVE IS A SHIELD (4:41) 
13. GAZEBO - I LIKE CHOPIN (4:04) 
14. FALCO - ROCK ME AMADEUS (3:20) 
15. FANCY - FLAMES OF LOVE (3:56) 
16. RICCHI E POVERI - MAMA MARIA (2:47) 
17. CHRIS NORMAN & SUZI QUATRO - STUMBLIN' IN (3:53) 
18. PET SHOP BOYS - ALWAYS ON MY MIND (3:49) 
19. KYLIE MINOGUE - THE LOCO-MOTION (3:10) 
20. LES McKEOWN - LOVE IS JUST ABREATH AWAY (3:47) 

Vol-4 
1. SILENT CIRCLE - TOUCH IN THE NIGHT (3:35) 
2. JASON DONOVAN - NOTHING CAN DIVIDE US (3:16) 
3. ABBA - TAKE A CHANCE ON ME (3:20) 
4. EDDY HUNTINGTON - PHYSICAL ATTRACTION (3:42) 
5. DIGITAL EMOTION - GO GO YELLOW SCREEN (4:26) 
6. ARABESQUE - IN FOR A PENNY, IN FOR A POUND (2:46) 
7. SCOTCH - DELIRIO MIND (4:07) 
8. CERRONE - GIVE ME LOVE (3:37) 
9. MC MIKER & DJ SVEN - HOLIDAY RAP (3:59) 
10. MICHAEL CRETU - SAMURAI (3:56) 
11. JOY - VALERIE (3:39) 
12. SAVAGE - GOODBYE (4:34) 
13. PATTY RYAN - YOU'RE MY LOVE, YOU'RE MY LIFE (3:28 ) 
14. LIPPS INC. - FUNKY TOWN (3:30) 
15. LASERDANCE - HUMANOID INVASION (3:09) 
16. SANDRA - AROUND MY HEART (3:40) 
17. BONEY M - DADDY COOL (3:23) 
18. SABRINA - MY CHICO (3:08 ) 
19. OTTAWAN - D.I.S.C.O. (3:02) 
20. MODERN TALKING - CHERI, CHERI LADY (3:29) 
21. FALCO - VIENNA CALLING (3:21) 
22. DSCHINGHIS KHAN - ROCKING SON OF DSCHINGHIS KHAN (3:41) 

Vol-5 
1. MODERN TALKING - GERONIMO'S CADILLAC (5:28 ) 
2. SAVAGE - ONLY YOU (3:31) 
3. MIKE MAREEN - AGENT OF LIBERTY (3:49) 
4. BACCARA - YES SIR, I CAN BOOGIE (3:19) 
5. CHRIS NORMAN - HUNTERS OF THE NIGHT (3:35) 
6. MAURO - BONA SERA, CIAO (3:49) 
7. BABY'S GANG - CHALLENGER (3:13) 
8. O'KAY - O'KAY! (3:30) 
9. RIGHEIRA - VAMOS A LA PLAYA (3:33) 
10. MOZZART - MY JASMINE CHINA GIRL (4:20) 
11. ERASURE - LOVE TO HATE YOU (3:50) 
12. KEN LASZLO - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 (4:01) 
13. MOON RAY - COMANCHERO (2:46) 
14. DEBUTE DE SOIREE - NUIT DE FOLLEE (3:46) 
15. DANUTA - TOUCH MY HEART (3:38 ) 
16. DIGITAL EMOTION - GET UP (4:33) 
17. VILLAGE PEOPLE - Y.M.C.A. (3:26) 
18. RADIORAMA - ALIENS (4:56) 
19. OTTAWAN - YOU'RE OK! (4:00) 
20. SPACE - MAGIC FLY (3:48 ) 

Vol-6 
1. SANTA ESMERALDA - DON'T LET ME BE MISUNDERSTOOD (6:47) 
2. KAOMA - DANCANDO LAMBADA (4:42) 
3. DSCHINGHIS KHAN - SAMURAI (4:38 ) 
4. SILVER CONVENTION - FLY ROBIN FLY (4:33) 
5. MAYWOOD - RIO (3:12) 
6. JASON DONOVAN - TOO MANY BROKEN HEARTS (3:16) 
7. ABBA - MONEY, MONEY, MONEY (3:02) 
8. IMAGINATION - JUST AN ILLISION (4:19) 
9. CERRONE - LOVE IN &Ntilde; MINOR (4:18 ) 
10. CHILLY - SUNSHINE OF YOUR LOVE (4:37) 
11. LUV' - DON JUANITE DE CARNAVAL (3:09) 
12. CLOCK - AXEL F (3:21) 
13. A LA CARTE - RING ME HONEY (3:32) 
14. LA BIONDA - I WANNA BE YOUR LOVER (3:00) 
15. SUPERMAX - SO I (3:06) 
16. CAESER - MY BLACK LADY (3:04) 
17. SAPHIR - STORM OF LOVE (2:59) 
18. AMADEUS LIST - WIN THE RACE (3:49) 
19. HAPPY HOUR - WE GEHT'S (3:46) 
20. LASERDANCE - POWERRUN (4:08 ) 

Vol-7 
1. GAZEBO - LUNATIC (3:51) 
2. EARTH, WIND & FIRE - BOOGIE WONDERLAND (3:55) 
3. SAMANTHA FOX - TOUCH ME (3:37) 
4. MOZZART - MONEY (3:31) 
5. PASSENGERS - CASINO, CASINO (3:27) 
6. SUPERMAX - IT AIN'T EASY (4:29) 
7. FALCO - JEANNY (4:55) 
8. A LA CARTE - DO WAH DIDDY (3:21) 
9. LA BIONDA - SANDSTORM (5:13) 
10. GIORGIO MORODER - LOVE THENME FROM (3:12) 

http://rapidshare.com/files/11680533...isco.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11683926...isco.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11684303...isco.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11684756...isco.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11685071...isco.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11685300...isco.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11683462...isco.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11680141...isco.part8.rar

Αυτά είναι και τα πρωτοχρονιάτικα δώρα μου για σας  :Smile:

----------


## ReFas

aeonios....Αγιος Βασίλης  :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## H3

Εξαιρετικη προσφορα !!

----------


## aeonios

Ευχαριστώ καλοί μου φίλοι και μερικά ακόμα που μου διέφυγαν αφού σας άρεσαν:

*Bitrate : 192K/s 44100Hz Stereo* 
*Time : 62:03* 
*Size : 85,2 MB* 

01. Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita 
02. P. Lion - Happy Children 
03. Max Him - Lady Fantasy 
04. Albert One - For Your Love 
05. Carrara -Disco King 
06. Lee Marrow - Shanghai 
07. Koto - Jabdah 
08. Grant Miller - Colder Than Ice 
09. Miko Mission - How Olad Are You 
10. Cyber People - Void Vision 
11. Laserdance - Humanoid Invasion 
12. Fun Fun - Happy Station 
13. Alan Ross - Valentino Mon Amour 
14. Aleph - Fly To Me 
15. Joe Yellow - Lover To Lover 
16. Linda Jo Rizzo - Youre My First Youre My Last 

*CD2* 
*Bitrate : 192K/s 44100Hz Stereo* 
*Time : 73:39* 
*Size : 101,2 MB* 

01. Scotch - DiscoBand 
02. Radiorama - Aliens 
03. Hypnosis - Pulstar 
04. Brian Ice - Talking To The Night 
05. Babys Gang - Happy Song 
06. Mike Cannon - Voices In The Dark 
07. Alan Berry - Come On 
08. Valerie Dore - Get Closer 
09. Savage - Only You 
10. Eddie Huntington - U.S.S.R 
11. Koto - Visitors 
12. Radiorama - Chance To Desire 
13. Plastic Mode - Mi Amor 
14. Duke Lake - Dance Tonight 
15. Cyber People - Polaris 
16. Jock Hattle - Crazy Family 
17. Lee Marrow - Sayonara (Dont Stop) 
18. P. Lion - Dream 

http://rapidshare.com/files/2076098/CD1.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2088005/CD1.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2114298/CD2.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/2131081/CD2.part2.rar 



Intro 
Hot Cold - Love Is Like A Game 
Swan - Don't Talk About It 
Styloo - Pretty Face 
Ciber People - Void Vision 
Atrium - Weekend 
Time Rider - Cocoon 
Ken Laszlo - Don't Cry 
Eddy Huntington - Up & Down 
Jules - I Want To 
Camaro's Gang - Fuerza Major 
Fancy - Bolero (Hold Me In Your Arms Again) 
Fun Fun - Happy Station 
Mr. Flagio - Take A Chance 
Albert One - Secrets 
Mr. Me - I Go Down (Sa Sa Sa) 
Alan Barry - Come On 
Claudio Mingardi - Starman 
Brando - Rainy Day 
Bolero - I Wish 
Coo Coo - Upside Down 
Ken Laszlo - Tonight 
Koto - Visitors 
Boney M. - Happy Song 
Ciber People - Polaris 
Fantasy - Number One 
Taffy - I Love My Radio (Midnight Radio) 
Kon Khan - Beg Your Pardon 
Nick John - Lost In A Dream 
T. Ark - Count On Me 
Sweet Connection - Need Your Passion 
Sabrina - Boys 
Fancy - Get Lost Tonight 
The Flirts - Helpless (You Took My Love) 
Aleph - Fire On The Moon 
Primero - Oh Que Calor 
Kristian Konde - Dolce Vita 
David Lyme - Playboy 
David Lyme - Bambina 
Roy - Shooting Star 



http://rapidshare.com/files/11463553...D.-1.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11463663...D.-1.part2.rar

Με την ευχή να ακουστούν ξανά στον αέρα....αν κάτι μου διέφυγε ζητήστε το μου!

----------


## ipso

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους.
Τα δυο τελευταία δεν υπάρχουν  :Head: 
Τα τέσσερά προτελευταία θέλουν παςς

----------


## aeonios

Kαλή χρονιά φίλε μου!

Δυστυχώς πράγματι τα 2 τελευταία αποσύρθηκαν  :frown:  κρίμα που δεν τα πρόλαβες.

Τα 4 προτελευταία είδα πως μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τουλάχιστον το πρώτο με free rapidshare account εγώ πήρα ένα premium και ησύχασα με αυτά ...
όμως επειδή δεν θέλω κανένας φίλος εδώ να μείνει παραπονεμένος θα σου αφιερώσω τα παρακάτω (και στους άλλους φίλους εδώ)

Italo Disco Collection - 9CD - Snake`s Series 


http://rapidshare.com/files/112018523/I.D-1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112022365/I.D-2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112028047/I.D-3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112031180/I.D-4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112036123/I.D-5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112052131/I.D-6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112055046/I.D-7.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112055611/I.D-7.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112058699/I.D-8.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112059043/I.D-8.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112062321/I.D-9.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/112063377/I.D-9.part2.rar 

*Dance Memories Mix - Italo Celebration (special release)* 
*Time - 50:03* 
*Size - 94 Mb* 



*Mixed Tracklist:* 

*01. MIKE MAREEN - Love Spy* 
*02. ANGIE CARE - Your Mind* 
*03. JOCK HATTLE - Crazy Family* 
*04. MICHAEL PRINCE - Dance Your Love Away* 
*05. DANUTA - Touch My Heart* 
*06. JOE YELLOW - Take My Heart* 
*07. THE TWINS - Love System* 
*08. FUN FUN - Gime Your Love* 
*09. J.D.JABER - Don't Stop Lovin* 
*10. SCOTCH - Penguins Invasion* 
*11. ROGER MENO - I Find The Way* 
*12. Mr.ZIVAGO - Little Russian* 
*13. SILVER POZZOLI - Step By Step* 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/118363248/Italo.rar*

*Password: FCPorto*

----------


## aeonios

Italo disco life collection Vol.5 +



http://rapidshare.com/files/64102295/APIth5a.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/64101976/APIth5b.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/61508535/APSIh4a.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/61516683/APSIh4b.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/58323459/APSIth3a.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/58322593/APSIth3b.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/60044309/APSIth2a.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/60031304/APSIh2b.rar.htm 
http://rapidshare.com/files/59249053/APSIh1a.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/59250402/APSIh1b.rar.html 
Password: APStudio

----------


## panos_panopoulos

καλή χρονιά σε όλα τα παιδιά 
ευχαριστώ πολύ aeonie
Αύριο έρχεται ο 640αρης απο τα σόπ... γιατί ξέμεινα απο αποθηκευτικούς χώρους (είναι να μη γεμίσουν) θα μπούνε σε λίστα για κατεβασμα με pass μάλλον δανεικό... :Drool:

----------


## aeonios

Ε τότε να βοηθήσουμε να γεμίσει ο δίσκος!!

Italo disco - Boot Mix 2007 








cd2: mp3 con cue 

192/320 kbps 
cover incl. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=61Z0UADR 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V4ANACGX 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V4HDMXYF 

pass: f1000

----------


## aeonios

_Format: .mp3_ 
_Bitrate: 160 kbps / VBR_ 
_Size: 155 MB_ 



CD1 

01. Umberto Tozzi & Raf - Gente Di Mare (3:52) 
02. Al Bano & Romina Power - Liberta (4:10) 
03. Renee & Renato - Save Your Love (3:02) 
04. Matia Bazar - Solo Tu (3:25) 
05. Pavarotti & Eros Ramazzotti - Se Bastasse Una Canzone (4:30) 
06. Bobby Solo - Tu Stai (3:2 
07. Flavio - Caruso (Live) (3:32) 
08. Richi E Poveri - Che Sara (3:42) 
09. Anna Oxa & Chayanne - Caminando, Caminando (4:57) 
10. Laura Pausini - Non Ce (4:01) 
11. Mina & Celentano - Aqua E Sale (4:36) 
12. Mietta - Fare Lamore (3:56) 
13. Gerardina Trovato - Gechi E Vampiri (2:44) 
14. Leda Battisti - Love In San Francisco (3:47) 
15. Adrianno Celentano - Arrivano Gli Uomini (4:10) 
16. Jallise - Fiumi Di Parole (3:47) 
17. Nek & Laura Pausini - Sei Solo Tu (3:11) 
18. Toto Cutugno - Litaliano (3:52) 
19. Tonino Caratone - Me Cago En El Amor (6:01) 
20. Tony Renis - Quando Quando Quando (2:42) 

CD2 

01. Al Bano & Romina Power - Felicita (2:50) 
02. Bobby Solo - Una Lacrima Sol Viso (3:04) 
03. Domenico Mondugno - Volarie (Nel Blu Dipinto Di Blu) (2:2 
04. Alan Sorrenti - Tu Sel L'unica Donna Per Me (3:36) 
05. Lena Ka & Umbreto Tozzi - Ti Amo (Rien Que Des Mots) (3:4 
06. Annalisa Minetti - Se Tu Mi Ami (4:00) 
07. Eros Ramazzotti - Adesso Tu (3:5 
08. Marina Rei - Primavera (4:27) 
09. Flavio - Come Vorrei (3:12) 
10. Anna Oxa - Medely (Tuti I Brivide Del Mondo - E'Tuto On Attimo - Dona Con Te) (3:5 
11. Laura Pausini - Ascolta Il Tuo Cuore (4:34) 
12. Ricchi E Poveri - Cosa Sei (3:0 
13. Alex Britti - Solo Una Volta (3:5 
14. Gerardina Trovato - Il Sole Dentro (3:41) 
15. Gigi D'alessio - Bum Bum (4:00) 
16. Leda Battisti - Solo Il Cielo Lo Sa (3:57) 
17. Ron Ferrite - You (4:45) 
18. Nek - Ho In Teste Te (3:01) 
19. Gazebo - I Like Chopin (2:54) 
20. Matia Bazar - Ti Sento (4:04) 

http://rapidshare.com/files/50718029...Hits.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/50718437...Hits.part2.rar

----------


## aeonios

Oχι δεν παίρνω προμήθεια από το e-shop !!

*Release* : VA - 100 80ʼs Hits

*Album* : 100 80ʼs Hits

*Genre* : Pop
*Year* : 2008
*Encoder* : LAME 3.97 (Final)
*Source* : CDDA
*Quality* : VBRkbps / 44,1kHz
*Tracks* : 100
*Playtime* : cd1: 78:33 cd2: 77:44 cd3: 78:40 cd4: 77:15 cd5: 78:32
*Size* : 569,7 MB

*TRACKLISTING*
CD1
01. Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up 03:30
02. Bruce Hornsby And The Range - The Way It Is 04:55
03. Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun 03:51
04. Billy Ocean - When The Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get 04:09
Going
05. Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go 03:52
06. Pointer Sisters - Automatic 04:49
07. Toto - Rosanna 04:02
08. Taylor Dayne - Tell It To My Heart 03:39
09. Paul Young - Love Of The Common People 03:41
10. Mr. Mister - Kyrie 04:12
11. Adam & The Ants - Goody Two Shoes 03:20
12. Aneka - Japanese Boy 03:56
13. Bros - When Will I Be Famous 03:59
14. Clannad & Bono - In A Lifetime 03:05
15. Ellen Foley - Whatʼs A Matter Baby 03:38
16. Gregory Abbott - Shake You Down 04:06
17. Johnny Kemp - Just Got Paid 03:31
18. Kokomo - A Little Bit Further Away 04:01
19. Meat Loaf & Cher - Dead Ringer For Love 04:24
20. Tom Browne - Funkinʼ For Jamaica (N.Y.) 03:53
CD2
01. Daryl Hall & John Oates - Adult Education 04:36
02. Cock Robin - The Promise You Made 03:54
03. Alan Parsons Project - Donʼt Answer Me 04:12
04. Stray Cats - Runaway Boys 03:00
05. Bucks Fizz - Making Your Mind Up 02:38
06. Kids From ʽfameʼ - Starmaker 04:00
07. Owen Paul - My Favourite Waste Of Time 03:27
08. Dionne Warwick - All The Love In The World 03:28
09. Air Supply - All Out Of Love 04:02
10. Barbara Dickson - January February 03:40
11. Europe - Rock The Night 04:06
12. Jennifer Rush - The Power Of Love 05:56
13. Fiction Factory - (Feels Like) Heaven 03:31
14. Hooters - Satellite 04:16
15. Johnny Logan - Whatʼs Another Year 03:02
16. New Kids On The Block - You Got It 04:10
17. King - Love & Pride 03:21
18. Odyssey - Going Back To My Roots 05:24
19. The Romantics - What I Like About You 02:56
20. Flock Of Seagulls - The More You Live, The More You Love 04:05
CD3
01. Falco - Jeanny Part I 05:54
02. Bangles - Eternal Flame 03:54
03. Terence Trent Dʼarby - Wishing Well 03:34
04. Pasadenas - Tribute (Right On) 04:22
05. Anita Meyer - Why Tell Me Why 03:33
06. Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing 03:58
07. Dolly Dots - Trick Of The Eye 03:42
08. The Jacksons - Can You Feel It 03:58
09. Al Bano & Romina Power - Felicit? 03:16
10. Bill Withers - Lovely Day (ʼ88 Remix) 04:07
11. Jon Anderson - Hold On To Love 03:56
12. Fox The Fox - Precious Little Diamond 04:00
13. Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam - Little Jackie Wants To Be A Star 04:16
14. Buster Poindexter & His Banshees Of Blue - Hot Hot Hot 04:08
15. Rose Royce - Best Love 03:47
16. New Musik - This World Of Water 03:38
17. The Stranglers - Skin Deep 03:53
18. Herman Brood & His Wild Romance - Hot Shot 03:31
19. Patti Labelle - Release 03:59
20. Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round 03:14
CD4
01. Men At Work - Down Under 03:42
02. Clarence Clemons & Jackson Brown - Youʼre A Friend Of Mine 04:20
03. Dolly Parton - 9 To 5 03:01
04. Tight Fit - The Lion Sleeps Tonight 03:14
05. Piet Veerman - Sailing Home 04:30
06. Weather Girls - Itʼs Raining Men 03:30
07. Don Johnson - Heartbeat 04:20
08. M?nchener Freiheit - Keeping The Dream Alive 04:15
09. Dan Hartman - Relight My Fire 03:44
10. K.C. & The Sunshine Band - Give It Up 04:11
11. Electric Light Orchestra - All Over The World 04:04
12. Malcolm Mclaren - Something Jumping In Your Shirt 04:53
13. Samantha Fox - Nothingʼs Gonna Stop Me Now 03:40
14. Shakin Stevens & Bonnie Tyler - A Rocking Good Way 02:53
15. Willie Nelson - Always On My Mind 03:31
16. Nicole - Donʼt You Want My Love 03:19
17. Will To Power - Baby I Love Your Way / Freebird 04:08
18. Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse Of The Heart 04:29
19. Alice Cooper - Poison 04:30
20. Heart - This Man Is Mine 03:01
CD5
01. Jermaine Jackson/pia Zadora - When The Rain Begins To Fall 04:06
02. Gloria Estefan & The Miami Sound Machine - Dr. Beat 04:21
03. Spandau Ballet - Through The Barricades 05:23
04. Modern Talking - Youʼre My Heart, Youʼre My Soul 03:47
05. Deniece Williams - Letʼs Hear It For The Boy 04:18
06. Earth, Wind & Fire - Letʼs Groove 04:02
07. Bow Wow Wow - Do You Wanna Hold Me? 03:13
08. Jimmy Cliff - Reggae Night 04:10
09. Kenny Loggins - This Is It 03:58
10. Champaign - How ʼbout Us 03:21
11. Alison Moyet - That ʽole Devil Called Love 03:04
12. Time Bandits - Iʼm Specialized In You 03:52
13. Martika - Toy Soldiers 04:53
14. Garland Jefferys - 96 Tears 03:06
15. Roachford - Cuddly Toy 03:50
16. Santana - Hold On 03:57
17. Quick - The Rhythm Of The Jungle 04:00
18. Nolans - Attention To Me 03:08
19. Reo Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You 03:20
20. Santana & Willie Nelson - They All Went To Mexico 04:43


http://rapidshare.com/files/17046741...-LiR.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17046771...-LiR.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17046667...-LiR.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17046686...-LiR.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17046704...-LiR.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17046719...-LiR.part6.rar
*ή*
http://netload.in/dateiMTY2MzgzOD/VA....part1.rar.htm
http://netload.in/datei045c3621ed/VA....part2.rar.htm
*ή*
http://vip-file.com/download/79873a8...8-LiR.rar.html
http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/7987...8-LiR.rar.html
*Pass* : irfree.com

----------


## aeonios

Η ίδια συλλογή για ανεπανόρθωτα πορωμένους με 200ΜΒ λινκ από RS

http://rapidshare.com/files/170508285/VA100-80s-5cds.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/170508890/VA100-80s-5cds.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/170508076/VA100-80s-5cds.part3.rar

και εναλλακτικά:
http://rapidshare.com/files/171045317/VA_-_100_80s_Hits-5CD-2008-WwW.PalDDL.Com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171045310/VA_-_100_80s_Hits-5CD-2008-WwW.PalDDL.Com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171045213/VA_-_100_80s_Hits-5CD-2008-WwW.PalDDL.Com.part3.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/56b9f4/n/VA_-_100_80s_Hits-5CD-2008-WwW_PalDDL_Com_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c00a27/n/VA_-_100_80s_Hits-5CD-2008-WwW_PalDDL_Com_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e37a1a/n/VA_-_100_80s_Hits-5CD-2008-WwW_PalDDL_Com_part3_rar
Pass: http://WwW.PalDDL.Com

----------


## o trelos me ta hifi

Γεια σας παιδια και απο μενα θα ηθελα να πω σχετικα με ιtalo disco ειναι τα καλυτερα χορευτικα τραγουδια της δεκατιασς του 80 τετοια μελωδικη μουσικη πιστευω δεν υπαρχει ειναι θεοσταλτη ο θεος πρεπει  να ηταν στοιχουργος χαχαχαχα τα αγαπω αυτα τα τραγουδια παρα πολυ και εχουν και στοιχους με νοημα να ζουμε για να τα ακουμε παιδες

----------


## ipso

Πω πω μεχρι το Πάσχα θα κατεβάζω.   :Tongue:

----------


## o trelos me ta hifi

Αξιζει τον κοπο φιλε ειναι τρομερα τα τραγουδια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aeonios

Νάστε καλά να τα ακούτε και να τα παίζετε στο ραδιόφωνο φιλαράκια  :Smile:

----------


## aeonios

Για το φίλο εκεί τον παραπονιάρη στο πμ (ξέρει αυτός αλλά ντρέπεται!) λίγη disco να πάει καλά η εβδομάδα!



http://rapidshare.com/files/10715115...t41.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10715460...t41.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10715817...t41.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10716211...t41.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10716657...t41.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10717134...t41.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10717721...t41.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10718165...t41.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10718665...t41.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10719229...t41.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10719743...t41.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10720285...t41.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10720829...t41.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10721341...t41.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10721905...t41.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10722606...t41.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10723262...t41.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10723885...t41.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10724397...t41.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10724834...t41.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10725141...t41.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10725480...t41.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10725772...t41.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10726066...t41.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10726362...t41.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10726637...t41.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10726901...t41.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10727131...t41.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10727344...t41.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10727544...t41.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10727767...t41.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10727986...t41.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10728191...t41.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10728373...t41.part34.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10728571...t41.part35.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10728758...t41.part36.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10728934...t41.part37.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/10717330...t41.part38.rar

password: serkant41

----------


## aeonios

Disc 1 

01 Anita Ward - Ring My Bell 3:47 
02 The Michael Zager Band - Let's All Chant 3:02 
03 The Whispers - And The Beat Goes On 4:50 
04 Irene Cara - Fame 4:27 
05 Fat Larry's Band - Act Like You Know 4:06 
06 Carol Douglas - Dancing Queen 3:16 
07 Evelyn Thomas - High Energy 3:38 
08 Gloria Gaynor - I Am What I Am 3:50 
09 Gibson Brothers - Cuba 3:51 
10 Double Exposure - Baby I Need Your Loving 5:22 
11 Chic - Dance Dance Dance 4:27 
12 Chaka Khan - I Know You I Live You 3:40 
13 Loleatta Holloway - Hit N' Run 4:31 
14 Rose Royce - Car Wash 2:46 
15 Carol Jiani - Hit 'n' Run Lover 3:19 
16 Donna Mc Ghee - Mr Blindman 3:38 
17 West Street Mob - Electric Boggie Break Dance 3:32 
18 First Choice - Let No Man Put Asunder 4:09 
19 "D" Train - Keep On 4:00 
20 Chemise - She Can't Love You 3:53 

Disc 2 

01 Shalamar - A Night To Remember 4:46 
02 Jocelyn Borwn - Somebody Else's Guy 3:45 
03 Imagination - Just An Illusion 3:54 
04 Lakeside - Fantastic Voyage 4:02 
05 Frankie Smith - Double Dutch Bus 3:22 
06 Geraldine Hunt - Can't Fake The Feeling 3:27 
07 Traks - Long Train Runnin' 4:24 
08 Charades - Gimme The Funk 3:03 
09 Joe Bataan - Aftershower Funk 2:56 
10 Gary's Gang - Let's Love Dance Tonight 6:35 
11 Jazzy Dee - Get On Up 4:15 
12 Mary Wells - My Guy 3:13 
13 Collage - Do You Like Our Music ? 2:44 
14 Raphael Cameron - Funtown USA 5:15 
15 Surface - Falling In Love 2:54 
16 Dynasty - I Don't Wanna Be A Freak 3:31 
17 Gil Scott-Heron - The Bottle 5:11 
18 Dennis Edwards - Don't Look Any Further 4:16 
19 Toney Lee - Reach Up 3:30 
20 Grandmaster Flash - The Message 3:09 

Disc 3 

01 Cerrone - Supernature 4:47 
02 Ottawan - D.I.S.C.O 3:16 
03 Shannon - Let The Music Play 2:22 
04 The Real Thing - Can You Feel The Force 4:05 
05 Hamilton Bohannon - Disco Stomp 4:32 
06 Tina Charles - I Love To Love 3:05 
07 Gloria Gaynor - I Will Survive 4:26 
08 Delegation - Darlin' 4:18 
09 Silver Convention - Fly Robin Fly 4:12 
10 Koxo - Step By Step 2:51 
11 Candi Staton - Young Hearts Run Free 3:39 
12 Loleatta Holoway - Love Sensation 3:45 
13 Carol Williams - Love Is You 3:30 
14 Double Exposure - Everyman 4:51 
15 Inner Life - Ain't No Mountain High Enough 5:27 
16 France Joli - Gonna Get Over You 4:09 
17 Debarge - Take It To The Top 2:56 
18 Ripple - The Beat Goes On 4:08 
19 Tavares - More Than A Woman 3:14 
20 Metropolis - I Love NY 4:15 

Disc 4 

01 Indeep - Last Night A Dj Saved My Life 4:13 
02 Kool & The Gang - Rythm and Ride 4:01 
03 Midnight Star - Midas Touch 4:29 
04 Stretch - Why Did You Do It 3:53 
05 Imagination - Music & Lights 3:37 
06 Lou Rawls - See You When I Git There 3:08 
07 Denis Mobley & Fresh Taste - Superstition 4:16 
08 Florence Miller - The Groove I'm In 2:53 
09 Instant Funk - I Got My Mind Made Up 2:20 
10 Cymande - The Message 3:45 
11 Johnny Guitar Watson - Booty Ooty 5:01 
12 Dynasty - I've Just Begun To Love You 3:34 
13 Eddie Holman - This Will Be A Night To Remember 5:48 
14 Joe Tex - I Gotcha 2:27 
15 Just Brothers - Sliced Tomatoes 2:22 
16 Shift - Roller Rink Funk 4:38 
17 Captain Sensible - Wot 3:07 
18 Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music 4:01 
19 Carl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting 3:12 
20 Joe Bataan - Johnny 4:37 

Disc 5 

01 Boys Town Gang - Can't Take My Eyes Off You 3:40 
02 Imagination - So Good So Right 3:40 
03 Karen Young - Hot Shot 4:17 
04 Kc & The Sunshine Band - That's The Way I Like It 3:07 
05 Thelma Houston - Don't Leave Me This Way 4:08 
06 Logg - You've Got That Something 4:32 
07 The Trammps - Disco Inferno 3:33 
08 First Choice - Armed & Extremely Dangerous 2:46 
09 Jennifer - Do It For Me 3:22 
10 Inner Life - Moment Of My Life 4:18 
11 Night Force - Hold The Night 4:05 
12 Debarge - Dance All Night 3:14 
13 Love Committee - Just As Long As I Got You 5:00 
14 Latoya Jackson - Sexual Feeling 5:21 
15 Skyy - Let's Celebrate 5:58 
16 Stephanie Mills - Never Knew Love Like This Before 2:36 
17 Carol Douglas - Night Fever 3:12 
18 Candi Staton - Suspicious Minds 2:21 
19 Boule Noire - Aimer D'amour 3:26 
20 Unique - What I Got Is What You Need 4:03 

Disc 6 

01 Positive Force - We Got The Funk 4:21 
02 Shalamar - Make That Move 3:46 
03 The Whispers - It's A Love Thing 4:04 
04 Oliver Cheatham - Get Down Saturday Night 4:08 
05 Lime - Your Love 3:33 
06 Archie Bell & The Drells - Disco Fever 4:07 
07 Unlimited Touch - I Hear Music In The Streets 3:55 
08 Aurra - Checking You Out 4:28 
09 Funk Deluxe - This Time 3:04 
10 Al Green - I Feel Good 4:07 
11 Instant Funk - No Stopin' That Rockin' 3:58 
12 Skyy - Call Me 4:52 
13 The Salsoul Orchestra - Ooh I Love It 4:38 
14 Carrie Lucas - Dance With You 3:31 
15 Cymande - Brother On The Slide 4:03 
16 Patti Labelle & The Blubells - Tear After Tear 2:38 
17 Atlantis - Keep On Movin' and Groovin' 3:20 
18 Pino D'angio - Ma Qual Idea 3:07 
19 Shirley & Company - Shame, Shame, Shame 3:50 
20 Sugarhill Gang - Rapper's Delight 3:56 







http://rapidshare.com/files/85622323...2008.part1.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85629004...2008.part2.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85636431...2008.part3.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85643725...2008.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85651407...2008.part5.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85659454...2008.part6.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/85667832...2008.part7.rar 

Pass: helgert

----------


## aeonios

80's διάφορα + disco sorry δεν έχω το Playlist

http://rapidshare.com/files/85704455...blin.part1.exe 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85711696...blin.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85780129...blin.part1.exe 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85787828...blin.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85804266...blin.part1.exe 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85811737...blin.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85763344...-by_goblin.exe 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85685365...blin.part1.exe 
http://rapidshare.com/files/85691015...blin.part2.rar

Ιpso μέχρι το Πάσχα του 2012 που θα έρθουν οι νεφιλίμ θα κατεβάζεις!! :Lol: 

Αυριο θα ποστάρω άλλα 1000 τραγούδια !!

----------


## ipso

Οχι μόνο μέχρι το Πάσχα θα κατεβαζω....τώρα τελειώνουν οι δίσκοι...ΘΕΛΩΩΩ ΔΙΣΚΟΥΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑΑΑΑ...

----------


## aeonios

Καλή εβδομάδα:

http://rapidshare.com/files/11935786..._Vol.1-CD1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11936069..._Vol.1-CD2.rar

*
1. Lime - Megamix 8:57 
2. Sylvester - Do You Wanna Funk 6:55 
3. Divine - Shake It Up 6:45 
4. Paul Parker - Right On Target 6:21 
5. Modern Rocketry - (I’m Not Your) Steppin' Stone 5:31 
6. Lisa - Jump Shout 5:39 
7. Rhetta Hughes - Angel Men 7:04 
8. Two Sisters - Destiny 6:18 
9. One Two Three - Runaway 5:14 
10. The Flirts - Passion 9:03 
11. Chi Chi Liah - Proud Mary 9:39 


1. Patrick Cowley - Mind Warp 8:00 
2. Irene Cara - Breakdance 5:28 
3. Jolo - Last Call 6:49 
4. Sarah Dash - Lucky Tonight 6:10 
5. Nick John - Planet Nine 6:52 
6. Real Life - God Tonight 5:16 
7. Tapps - Dont Pretend To Now 7:19 
8. Special Touch - How Can You Make Me Feel Better 6:00 
9. Rational Youth - City Of Night 7:11 
10. Paul Rein - Lady O 7:13 
11. Selena - Timebomb 8:26* 

PASSWORD:  jomalia-music.share.to



http://rapidshare.com/files/42267802...ISCO.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42268259...ISCO.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42268738...ISCO.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42269169...ISCO.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42269615...ISCO.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42270128...ISCO.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42270457...ISCO.part7.rar

----------


## aeonios

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε:





Μandy-Fill me up 1984( To "έκλεψε" η Αλέξια και το έκανε "Γράμματα")

ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC93KaQErK4
Martika - I Feel The Earth Move 






Patsy Kensit featuring 8th wonder - Cross My Heart ( Η γυναίκα ήταν Θεά!)

----------


## aeonios

*Scraptown - Viva Sahara*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

οι *Scraptown* ήταν παλιό συγκρότημα με το μιχ. Ρακιτζή η *Mandy* όπως έβγαινε τότε δεν είναι άλλη απο την 16χρονη τότε Μαντώ.
κι ενα απο εμένα:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

και μια διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω πόστ  :W00t:  μου ήρθαν αυτά τα βάζω: 
Μια και μου φαίνεται οτι αναβιώνει το break dance στις μέρες μας:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33czI4_VWcI"]YouTube - Deniece Williams - Let's hear it for the boy (Footloose soundtrack)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2DBuOjWxUc&feature=related"]YouTube - Michael Jackson-Torture[/ame]
[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qGe_qhy8NXU&fmt=18"]YouTube - MC Miker G &amp; DJ Sven - Holiday Rap  - BBC 1986[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*είπαμε όλοι οι έλληνες (τοπε και ο λιακο  )
Greeks - Do It Better

*1. EVA & FRIENDS - Fantasia Theme 2:51
2. DREAMER AND THE FOOLMOON - Sandrina 4:41
3. MARIANA - Talk About Love 4:05
4. SHARP TIES - Get That Beat 3:10
5. SUNDAY CLUB - Voices 6:45
6. FAT - Take Me Down 5:51
7. SOCRATES - Baby I Am Leaving 3:27
8. COSTAS - Lost In The Night 5:26
9. FLINT - Featureless Forever 3:38
10. SCRAPTOWN - Viva Sahara 5:38
11. KYOTO - Obsession 4:15
12. COSTAS - Do It 5:37

*CD1*

*Greeks - Do It Better (Vol 2)*


Costas Charitodiplomenos - New York New York
Sharp Ties - Safari Boys
Costas Charitodiplomenos - Pictureless
Marianna - Communication
Sharp Ties - By The By
Sunday Club - Grete Veitz
Eva & The Friends - You Are All Alone
Costas Charitodiplomenos - What You Gonna Do
Sunday Club - The Fool
Kyoto - Silver To Silk
Dreamer And The Fool Moon - Mosquito Night

*CD2*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

είπα να βάλω την παλιά ταινία ''τα τσακάλια" για να τη δείτε και να σχολιάστε:
http://rapidshare.com/files/15276564/Ta_Tsakalia.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15282439/Ta_Tsakalia.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15286995/Ta_Tsakalia.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15291072/Ta_Tsakalia.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15253955...alia.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15261711...alia.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15268453...alia.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15269936/Ta_Tsakalia.part8.rar

pass: magakos

----------


## aeonios

http://rapidshare.com/files/11067035...s.su.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11067053...s.su.part2.rar

----------


## panos_panopoulos

_Μπού χα χά :_
ABC...Euro-Italo-Disco vol.0-100 !!!
*τα πρώτα 100 cds εδώ !!! τα λίνκ λειτουργούν όλα και είναι στα 192 khz η πγιότητα τους!*
http://rapidshare.com/files/11777686...ol.0__1rar.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11777845...ol.0__2rar.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11808780....1__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11808911....1__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11809686....2__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11810090....2__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11934173....3__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11934704....3__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11935581....4__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11937500....4__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11980736....5__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11981116....5__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11981679....6__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11985876....6__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12090124....7__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12090331....7__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12098860....8__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12099926....8__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12100987....9__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12101393....9__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12118708...10__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12118772...10__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12146575...11__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12146819...11__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12255623...12__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12255681...12__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12257082...13__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12257138...13__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12257781...14__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12257902...14__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12258671...15__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12258836...15__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12259664...16__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12259731...16__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12279905...17__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12280126...17__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12282213...18__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12282750...18__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12394694...19__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12398221...19__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12406007...20__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12406749...20__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12407520...21__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12409109...21__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12409633...22__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12409898...22__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12508214...23__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12522050...23__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12522732...24__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12523209...24__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12530763...25__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12539672...25__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12541046...26__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12541127...26__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12568935...27__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12569153...27__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12570133...28__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12570726...28__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12579171...29__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12579921...29__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12580398...30__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12582086...30__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12582789...31__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12582905...31__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12583740...32__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12584196...32__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12586119...33__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12586316...33__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12589230...34__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12589835...34__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12590256...35__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12590372...35__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12591190...36__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12591285...36__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12591980...37__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12592083...37__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12604363...38__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12604584...38__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12653089...39__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12653197...39__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12653760...40__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12654254...40__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12680688...41__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12680766...41__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12681771...42__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12681865...42__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12700641...43__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12700789...43__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12701385...44__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12701447...44__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12702000...45__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12702152...45__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12702799...46__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12702893...46__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12703624...47__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12703694...47__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12723287...48__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12726081...48__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12726851...49__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12726925...49__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12727541...50__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12727707...50__part_2.rar

----------


## panos_panopoulos

http://rapidshare.com/files/12733371...51__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12733587...51__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12734321...52__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12734540...52__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12735267...53__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12735570...53__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12784329...54__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12785005...54__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12785748...55__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12785815...55__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12786470...56__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12786583...56__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12938568...57__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12938784...57__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12939670...58__part_1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12939809...58__part_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13113257...o__vol.59_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13113965...o__vol.60_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13114666...o__vol.61_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13129284...o__vol.62_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13129835...o__vol.63_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13133146...o__vol.64_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13133930...o__vol.65_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13261945...o__vol.66_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13261258...o__vol.67_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13262848...o__vol.68_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13263524...o__vol.69_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13264172...o__vol.70_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13265192...o__vol.71_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13265804...o__vol.72_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13363550...o__vol.73_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13364351...o__vol.74_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13365775...o__vol.75_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17555428...co_Vol.076.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13451648...o__vol.77_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13452402...o__vol.78_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13453274...o__vol.79_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13454047...o__vol.80_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13995861...o__vol.81_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13996389...o__vol.82_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13997034...o__vol.83_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13997812...o__vol.84_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13998971...o__vol.85_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15360106...o__vol.86_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15361218...o__vol.87_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15363061...o__vol.88_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15369341...o__vol.89_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15394852...o__vol.90_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16399346...o__vol.91_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16401460...o__vol.92_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17104032...co_vol.093.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17104816...co_vol.094.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17105556...co_vol.095.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17106515...co_vol.096.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17107496...co_vol.097.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17108724...co_vol.098.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17109755...co_vol.099.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17110852...co_vol.100.rar

----------


## ipso

Έλεος!! δεν έχω άλλο χώρο....
Σας ευχαριστώ....
Πάω να παραγγείλω άλλο ένα τεραμπαιτ.

----------


## aeonios

Kανένα έλεος  :Wink:   :Lol: 

Καλού κακού φίλε πάρε 2-3 Terra να καλύψεις τις άμεσες ανάγκες σου!

Αφιέρωση στους breakdancers και στον φίλο Pano που του αρέσει:

01 - theres no stopping us - ollie & jerry 
02 - freakshow on the dance floor - the bar-kays 
03 - bodywork - hot streak 
04 - 99 1_2 - carol lynne townes 
05 - showdown - ollie & jerry 
06 - heart of the beat - v3 
07 - street people - firefox 
08 - cut it - reflex 
09 - aint nobody - rufus & chaka kahn 
10 - reckless - the glove taylor & david st 
11 - hey you the rock steady crew - rock steady crew 
12 - tour de france - kraftwerk 
13 - tibetan jam instrumental - the glove taylor & david st 
14 - body work instrumental - hot streak 
15 - theres no stopping us instrumental - ollie & jerry 
16 - reckless instrumental - the glove taylor & david st 



*Code:*http://rapidshare.com/files/3762939/...ed_Edition.rar


Password _Compiled By - MATT_THE_MOUSE_


The Essential old school revival 

Disc 1 
1. Eric B & Rakim - I Know You Got Soul 
2. Grandmaster Melle Mel & The Furious Five - Step Off (Part 1) 
3. Newcleus - Jam On It 
4. Lovebug Starski - Amityville 
5. Mantronix - King Of The Beats 
6. Afrika Bambaataa & Soul Sonic Force - Looking For The Perfect Beat 
7. Waliou Babarou - Chief Inspector 
8. Imperial Brothers - We Come To Rock 
9. Davy DMX - The DMX Will Rock 
10. Man Parrish - Boogie Down (Bronx) 

Disc 2 
1. Harold Faltermeyer - Axel F 
2. Grandmaster Flash - The Adventures Of Flash On The Wheels Of Steel 
3. Break Machine - Break Dance Party 
4. Run DMC Vs Jason Nevins - It's Like That 
5. Public Enemy - Bring The Noise 
6. Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn 
7. King Bee - Back By Dope Demand 
8. Warp 9 - Light Years Away 
9. Whodini - Magic's Wand 
10. The Packman - I'm The Packman (Eat Everything I Can) 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G55JFTZD

*Electro Breakdance Vol.2: the Real Old School Revival [Limited Edition]* 

Track Listings 
Disc: 1 
1. Eric B & Rakim - I Know You Got Soul 
2. Grandmaster Melle Mel & The Furious Five - Step Off (Part 1) 
3. Newcleus - Jam On It 
4. Lovebug Starski - Amityville 
5. Mantronix - King Of The Beats 
6. Afrika Bambaataa & Soul Sonic Force - Looking For The Perfect Beat 
7. Waliou Babarou - Chief Inspector 
8. Imperial Brothers - We Come To Rock 
9. Davy DMX - The DMX Will Rock 
10. Man Parrish - Boogie Down (Bronx) 
11. EPMD - It's My Thing 
12. Timezone - Wild Style 
13. Rockers Revenge feat. Donnie Calvin - Walking On Sunshine 
14. The Sugarhill Gang - Apache 
Disc: 2 
1. Harold Faltermeyer - Axel F 
2. Grandmaster Flash - The Adventures Of Flash On The Wheels Of Steel 
3. Break Machine - Break Dance Party 
4. Run DMC Vs Jason Nevins - It's Like That 
5. Public Enemy - Bring The Noise 
6. Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn 
7. King Bee - Back By Dope Demand 
8. Warp 9 - Light Years Away 
9. Whodini - Magic's Wand 
10. The Packman - I'm The Packman (Eat Everything I Can) 
11. Xena - On The Upside 
12. Sharon Redd - Beat The Street 
13. Twilight 22 - Electric Kingdom 
14. JVC Force - Strong Island 
15. Grandmaster Melle Mel & The Furious Five, Mr. Ness - Beat Street 
16. Wish & Fonda Rae - Touch Me (All Night Long) 

pass:jurzsolt 
A side 
http://rapidshare.com/files/46987169/Aoldal.rar.html 

B side 
http://rapidshare.com/files/46995328/Boldal.rar.html 
Και για όσους δεν ξέρουν να χορεύουν:



*Moves* 
Windmill, Hand Spin, Six Step, Up Rock, Wave, 
Glide, Popping, Kip Ups, Valdez, Swipes, 
Double Legged Swipes, Knee Drop and 
Combinations. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/8895822/...eyco.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8913079/...eyco.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8917717/...eyco.part3.rar

*Moves* 
Air Flares, Hollow back, Boomerang flip, Halos, 
Puppet, "BREAKERS" windmills, Munchmills 
Hollowback press, L-kick combo, the "Bug" 
Brooklyn top rock, 1 arm floor lift 

http://rapidshare.com/files/9245355/...eyco.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/9272530/...eyco.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/9324875/...eyco.part3.rar

*Moves* 
Flares, 1990's, Head Spin, Jack Hammers, Coin Drop, 
Back Spin, Robot, Hurricanes, Freezes, Air Freeze, 
Elbow Swipes, Turtles, Jester Kicks, Side Shuffle and 
Combinations 

http://rapidshare.com/files/8927951/...eyco.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8981904/...eyco.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8933864/...eyco.part3.rar

----------


## panos_panopoulos

φχαριστώ
αφού πρώτα άρχισε ο *[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ywTbLfjsws&feature=channel_page"]vin diesel[/ame]* πρίν το φάστ & φούριους

----------


## aeonios

Eπίσης για τελείως old school fans:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XA3YVQCJ


*Jonzun Crew - Lost In Space* RemixeZ

Tracklisting: 
1 	Brick 	Dazz 
2 	Slave 	Slide 
3 	Brass Construction 	Get Up To Get Down 
4 	Fatback 	Backstrokin' 
5 	Mass Production 	Firecracker 
6 	Zapp 	More Bounce To The Ounce (Part 1) 
7 	Sun (7) 	Sun Is Here 
8 	Bootsy's Rubber Band 	I'd Rather Be With You 
9 	Twennynine 	Peanut Butter 
  	  Featuring - Lenny White 
10 	Kiddo (2) 	Try My Loving (Gimme Just Enough) 
11 	Fatback 	Kool Whip 
12 	One Way 	Can I 
13 	Faze-O 	Riding High 
14 	Bar-Kays 	Holy Ghost 

http://rapidshare.com/users/A0T4VS
Disc 1 

1. Megamix (Rockit) - Herbie Hancock & Grandmixer D.St. 
2. Beat Box (Remix) - Art Of Noise 
3. Electric Kingdom - Twilight 22 
4. Tour De France (Remix Francois) - Kraftwerk 
5. Planet Rock - Afrika Bambaataa & The Soul Sonic Force 
6. Din Da Da (Us Remix) - George Kranz 
7. Scorpio - Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five 
8. Skanless Megamix - Steve Yanos 
9. Break (Radio Mix) - Street Mob 
10. Megamix Ii (Why Is It Fresh) - Grandmixer D.St. 
11. Who You Stealin’ From - Guru 
12. Kickdown (Radio Edit) - 2 The Beat 
13. Let The Music Play (Remix) - Shannon 
14. Battle Cry - Breaker’s Revenge 

Disc 2 

1. Skanless Megamix 2 - Steve Yano 
2. Breaker’s Revenge - Afrika Bambaataa & The Soul Sonic Force 
3. Al Naafiysh - Hashim 
4. Egypt, Egypt - The Egyptian Lover 
5. Freak-A-Zoid - Midnight Star 
6. Jam Master Jay - Run D.M.C. 
7. Siberian Nights - Twightlight 22 
8. B-Boy War - Fader Gladiator 
9. Reckless - The Glove & Ice T 
10. Technicolor - Channel One 
11. The Party Has Begun - Free Style 
12. White Horse - Laid Back 
13. King Tut - Paul Hardcastle 
14. Electricity - Midnight Star 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CDN8LH5E 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N9J26NDI

----------


## panos_panopoulos

virtual dj , δορυφόρος astra 19o  κανάλι Deluxe Music σάββατο βράδυ μετά τις 10.00
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mno_dlY2d78&feature=channel_page&fmt=18"]YouTube - Queen vs. Michael Jackson vs. Belinda Carlise[/ame]

----------


## jimk

ενα προγραμματακι για αυτους  που δεν εχουν premium acount http://rapidshare.com/files/15346801...p-it_share.rar
κατεβαζει αυταματα τα αρχεια αλλα με την καθυστεριση....δεν χρειαζεται να εισαστε στο pc συνεχεια..

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ενα προγραμματακι για αυτους  που δεν εχουν premium acount http://rapidshare.com/files/15346801...p-it_share.rar
> κατεβαζει αυταματα τα αρχεια αλλα με την καθυστεριση....δεν χρειαζεται να εισαστε στο pc συνεχεια..



κανα σκριπτάκι να κάνει ρεσέτ το μόντεμ αυτόματα ποιός θα γράψει; :Laugh:

----------


## aeonios

εαν θελετε να κανετε reset στο modem/router σας ετσι ωστε να αλλαζει IP τοτε κατεβαζετε το DMT (DSL/MODEM TOOL) απω εδω: [http://dmt.mhilfe.de/] και επιλεγετε ποιο κανει για το modem/router σας.Η σελιδα ειναι στα γερμανικα οποτε ισως να δυσκολευτειτε λιγο..Βεβαια γι'αυτους που γνωριζουν την γερμανικη δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα..αφου το κανετε εγκατασταση στο logon και στο pass βαζετε τους κωδικους εισοδου της σελιδας ρυθμισεων του modem που σας εχουν δωθει απο τον εκαστοτε ISP..τελος τρεχετε το προγραμμα στο system tray.καθε φορα που θελετε να αλλαξετε IP πηγαινετε στο system tray,πατατε δεξι κλικ και επιλεγετε το Resync./Retrain.περιμενετε λιγο ωστε να επανασυγχρονιστει το modem σας και ειστε ετοιμοι..το προγραμματακι αυτο ειναι επισης πολυ καλο για διαφορες αλλες ενεργειες οπως παρατηρηση και καταγραφη της αποδοσης της συνδεσης,της γραμμης και του modem σας..χρειαζεται λιγο ψαξιμο...

----------


## jimk

εχω βρει ενα προγραμμα που κανει reconect το router οποιασδηποτε μαρκας υπαρχουν και οδηγιες στα ελληνικα.
http://rapidshare.com/files/20292153...ERREC.rar.html

----------


## kostantakis

> _Μπού χα χά :_
> ABC...Euro-Italo-Disco vol.0-100 !!!
> *τα πρώτα 100 cds εδώ !!! τα λίνκ λειτουργούν όλα και είναι στα 192 khz η πγιότητα τους!*
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11777686...ol.0__1rar.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11777845...ol.0__2rar.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11808780....1__part_1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11808911....1__part_2.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11809686....2__part_1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11810090....2__part_2.rar
> ...




*Xerome pou polla dika mou diafora upload vriskonte se auto edo to forum !!! 
Na po oti siga-siga tha anevaso kai ta ipoloima 150+ Cds !!!*

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> *Xerome pou polla dika mou diafora upload vriskonte se auto edo to forum !!! 
> Na po oti siga-siga tha anevaso kai ta ipoloima 150+ Cds !!!*




Μας τσάκωσες, εδώ μεσα ακούνε ίταλο  :Laugh:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*La La - Johnny Johnny*

----------


## aeonios

Αφιερωμένο στην Eartha Kitt γυναίκα, τραγουδίστρια, ηθοποιό που μας άφησε τα χριστούγεννα σε ηλικία 81 ετών:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5m88CoGLno

----------


## panos_panopoulos

όποιος το ακούσει αυτό θα πάθει μ----πλακα 
(μεγάλη πλάκα) :
*next of kin - knight rider*
http://rapidshare.com/files/21347748...ext_Of_Kin.mp3

----------


## dj_mike

Μια Ελληνικη παραγωγη της Italo Discο:

dj Palmer-Computer Guy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT1e7R0LXas"]YouTube - Dj Palmer-Computer Guy[/ame]

----------


## dj_mike

Μερικες "μεταλλαξεις" των 80's στις μερες μας:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHgdv22ZOCU&feature=related"]YouTube - Sandra &quot;Maria Magdalena (Junior Caldera Remix 2007)&quot;[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkOHHVWzBdI"]YouTube - SANDRA CRETU - In The Haet Of The Night / 2007 Re-Remix (STEREO)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Eddy Huntington USSR discoteka 80 Ρωσία 2005

Το πρωί δάσκαλος σε σχολείο και το βράδυ.....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KDr_q2kj5w"]YouTube - Eddy Huntington USSR discoteka 80[/ame] 


Επίσης φοβερά τα μωρά που χορεύουν!  :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ωπ ; ; ; περνάνε τα μπάσα καλά !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zXsDjIam1M&fmt=18"]YouTube - Roni Griffith - Desire (1981)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

το χτές :   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNlDczS4YK4&feature=related"]♪[/ame]  
και το σήμερα : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzy2dgEUOhY&feature=fvst"]♪[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Όσοι ασχολούνται με κατασκευή ιστοσελίδας θα εκπλαγούν... http://www.gazebo.info
επίσης όσοι ακούνε παλιά μουσική

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0XJSKHq5Wg"]YouTube - Big Alice - I Miss You 1983[/ame]

Big Alice _ I miss you (Nαι ειναι ο Μπίγαλης το 1983 για τους λίγο παλιότερους φίλους του φόρουμ!)

Επίσης σαν φόρος τιμής στον αμφισβητούμενο καλλιτέχνη:



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzYnPUjvZC0"]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ghosts (Part  1/4)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25_BuVIIujs"]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ghosts (Part  2/4)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u97iHjiVBdk"]YouTube - Michael Jackson Ghosts Full Version [3/4][/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCX9ipgXQ_w"]YouTube - Michael Jackson Ghosts Full Version 4/4[/ame]

και φυσικά με τον Eddy murphy :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_n7cftdkl0"]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Remember The Time - MTV[/ame]

----------


## Ulysses

> Nαι ειναι ο Μπίγαλης το 1983 για τους λίγο παλιότερους φίλους του φόρουμ!)



Και εμείς οι νεότεροι (τώρα είμαι 29) ακούγαμε μερόνυχτα Μπίγαλη=Θεος όπως επίσης ο άλλος μου αγαπημένος ήταν ο Μιχάλης Ρακιντζής.Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε τους Iron Maiden που μας βοήθεισαν στην εφηβεία να αναπτυχθούμε σωστά και να εισχωρήσουμε στα χνάρια της metal!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

τωρα...έκλεισε το topic !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qznnrXEiXRs&fmt=18"]YouTube - Michael Jackson-Can You Feel It  1981 RAR[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ok για να φτιάξω λίγο τη διάθεση...
Ένα απο τα άτομα που πήγαινε ο M Jackson ήταν και ο μίμος του Al Yankovic που σατίριζε αυτόν και τα τραγούδια του με ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη επιτυχία και καυστικό ύφος . 
Μάλιστα ο M Jackson τον είχε καλεσμένο ακόμη και σε βίντεο κλίπ του.  
*ΑΝΤΕ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ και προσέχετε τι λένε ΟΙ ΣΤΙΧΟΙ*:  
1) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1EaF77Obx4&fmt=18"]YouTube - Weird Al - Eat It[/ame]
2) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN0WWg2ZWQA&fmt=18"]YouTube - Weird Al Yankovic - Fat (song)[/ame]
Π.Σ.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onmsFBTssew&fmt=18"]YouTube - Dangerous Tour (Live In Bucharest) - Jam[/ame]

----------


## Ulysses

Πάνο,φανταστικό το αβατάρ σου!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

tnx τρόμαξα να το βρώ
παραλίγω να βάλω & το παρακάτω :

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Οι Kraftwerk αλλά και ο Μ. Οldfield χρησιμοποιούσαν Vocoder στα τραγούδια τους. Τι είναι   και κάτω ένα ... παράδειγμα 
*Mike Oldfield & Maggie Reilly - Five Miles Out*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNYuuPEio4A&fmt=18"]YouTube - Mike Oldfield - Five Miles Out[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Mastercuts - Classic 17 cds 


Mastercuts - 80's Love Anthems 
 
http://depositfiles.com/files/1611050 


Mastercuts - Chilled 
 
http://depositfiles.com/files/1611194 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51867160...lled.part2.rar 
http://w14.easy-share.com/4169541.html 



Mastercuts - Classic 80's Groove - Volume 1 
 
http://depositfiles.com/files/1611541

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ηρθε η ώρα για ίταλο :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB75oapbWoA&fmt=18"]YouTube - TIME - holding on to love[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leYH6mkUK8I&fmt=18"]YouTube - Hally &amp; K.B. - Sexy Gun[/ame]

http://rs650l34.rapidshare.com/files...On_To_Love.rar
http://rs158.rapidshare.com/files/55...-_Sexy_Gun.mp3

----------


## nupogodi

Αυτο ειναι πραγματικη ιταλοντισκο Giorgio Moroder και αγιος ο Θεος
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiZGti2eykk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gIjPqBba1o

----------


## panos_panopoulos

okz then:  
τα παρακάτω χωρίς λόγια  :Shhh: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1llNSdf9cl4"]YouTube - Space - Magic Fly[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1llNSdf9cl4"][/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOhi73iORiM&fmt=18"]YouTube - Popcorn--Hot Butter (1972)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDxwGwULpPw&fmt=18"]YouTube - Midnight Express (Chase Theme) - Giorgio Moroder[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhQk_REV5NI&fmt=18"]YouTube - Kano-I'm Ready (original 12inch)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaZ8ngSibcE&fmt=18"]YouTube - Mito - Droid[/ame]

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Μπραβο φιλε πανος πολυ δυνατα κοματια!   :OK:

----------


## aeonios

Σας θυμίζει κάτι το σήμα του σταθμού;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1Wn_YsFQyY"]YouTube - Den Harrow - Future Brain 2008 (live in Greece)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

το χω τόχω
η παρουσιάστρια δεν ήξερε για το τραγούδι και είπε mad desire  μετάφραση ήταν η τρελή του επιθυμία να επισκευτεί την ελλάδα . :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## aeonios

> το χω τόχω
> η παρουσιάστρια δεν ήξερε για το τραγούδι και είπε mad desire μετάφραση ήταν η τρελή του επιθυμία να επισκευτεί την ελλάδα .



Για νάταν κανένα σκυλάδικο για σκυλιά αγαρινά να δεις που θα πιανε και το ντέφι... όχι μόνο να ξέρει τα λόγια!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Για νάταν κανένα σκυλάδικο για σκυλιά αγαρινά να δεις που θα πιανε και το ντέφι... όχι μόνο να ξέρει τα λόγια!



ψάχνω να βρώ το dvd που το έχω όλο έτσι να το ανεβάσω ραπιντ και να το δεις τι εννοώ! 

Για την ώρα ακούστε το παρακάτω τρέμολο ρόκ κιθάρας
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXFfGouO24&fmt=18"]YouTube - Giorgio Moroder &amp; Paul Engemann - Shannon's Eyes 12&quot;[/ame]

----------


## Ulysses

Κομματάρα.... Fancy - Bolero

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bs66fVgrG8"]YouTube - Fancy-Bolero[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwirULt5iEU"]YouTube - Italo disco - Peter Randell - Lost in Tokyo[/ame]

και για όσους άκουγαν ραδιόφωνο 2ο πρόγραμμα την πρωτοχρονιά του 1984:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTnbYlg-g9Y"]YouTube - Rare Italo Disco Mix 1984 - Recording From The Hellenic Radio[/ame]

 ο Κώστας live!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMWTFegrq4"]YouTube - Lost in the night[/ame]

Και τότε που ο Γιωργάκης έκανε παρέα με τον Αndy στο Moυσικόραμα!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YppOmC7CO5A"]YouTube - WHAM Greek Special from 1986 part2[/ame] (δεν είναι ιταλο αλλά είναι της εποχής!)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

επιτέλους καλοκαίριασε 
προσοχή στο σημείο με τα μπουκάλια 1:26\ :Wub: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH4cZlLPeQ0&fmt=18"]YouTube - Jimmy Cliff - Reggae Night[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

αυτά κατέβασε η γκλάβα μ, καλοκαιρινών συνέχεια :
βάλτε να παίζει στο virtual dj το παρακάτω πρώτό, βάλτε στο άλλο ντεκ reggae nights περιμένετε να τελειώσει λόγια και πατήστε play για να μπει το δεύτερο και να ακούσετε τι θα γίνει
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ms6N5sNu0&fmt=18"]YouTube - Mathew Wilder-Break My Stride (12&quot; promo)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9agJXU1CW4&fmt=18"]YouTube - Arrow - Hot Hot Hot (Hotter Mix '84) 1984[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNNfAuMq-M0&fmt=18"]YouTube - eddy grant - gimme hope joanna[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIWgaqKgqhg&fmt=18"]YouTube - The Beach Boys - Kokomo[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

δυσκολεύτηκα να το βρώ, κάποιο αλάνι το ανέβασε, αρκετή μελωδία
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTOzxykA_Bc&fmt=18"]YouTube - ? Carrara ? Disco King ?Video &amp; Audio Restored HD[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVcQuiTZzCw&feature=related"]YouTube - MEGAMIX - Raffaella Carrΰ[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG6jaG-_L3A"]YouTube - Hot Blood - Soul Dracula (French Tv 1975).[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qwd97Hu9c8&feature=related"]YouTube - Amanda Lear - Enigma (Give A Bit Of Mmh To Me)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxgkcBKT7Q&fmt=18"]YouTube - Precious Wilson (ERUPTION) &quot;One Way Ticket&quot;[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_esCf2GSTI&fmt=18"]YouTube - dschinghis khan - dschinghis khan[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA&fmt=18"]YouTube - Dschinghis Khan - Moskau[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmjdZKfumEI"]YouTube - Rasputin-Boney M.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEZ1b-05Zos&feature=related"]YouTube - Boney M. - Ma Baker (197 :Cool:  HQ[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMjOn7YjtWI&feature=related"]YouTube - James Brown - Sex Machine (1976)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZttaSgrsy84"]YouTube - Dillinger - Cocaine In My Brain[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V112pTo--Js&fmt=18"]YouTube - Cerrone - Supernature[/ame]
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΑΥΤΗ *ΕΔΩ* ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ !!!

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oamEPuyP7Hw"]YouTube - Samantha Fox - &quot;Touch Me&quot; live ( http://thepoppalace.com/)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IyAGpooGko&fmt=18"]YouTube - Self Control  -  Laura Branigan (HQ Audio)[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxcbFFRYKS8"]YouTube - Ottawan D.I.S.C.O[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5E2ARcaSOE"]YouTube - Donna Summer ~ On The Radio[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haoXt4SHxhc"]YouTube - Diana Ross Upside Down Michael Jackson live[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-EbCcpAKcs&feature=PlayList&p=4E002D7499A89190&inde  x=0&playnext=1"]YouTube - EARTHA KITT: WHERE IS MY MAN[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21VbKgOM0gg"]YouTube - Imagination-Just an illusion[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBJ5FsklZXQ"]YouTube - Chic Good Times[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj_qAHLbdTs&feature=related"]YouTube - Sister Sledge          We Are Family[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwFPAaxZ8g&feature=related"]YouTube - SYLVESTER  YOU MAKE ME FEEL ( LIVE )[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM72iWami9M"]YouTube - Silver Convention - Fly Robin Fly[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0"]YouTube - Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38&fmt=18"]YouTube - Do The Hustle[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7M54K38uN8"]YouTube - Tina Charles - I Love To Love (1976)[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjsH5mT33Pg"]YouTube - chic and slash : le freak[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g84s4UoDkMg"]YouTube - Lipps Inc - Funkytown HQ[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSXdS77Vbtg&fmt=18"]YouTube - Claudio Cecchetto - Ska Chou Chou (1982)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

και όμως αυτή είναι η ορίντζιναλ πρώτη εκτέλεση
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1GTf1T4_7Y&fmt=18"]YouTube - Aha - Take On Me (First Version, Rare)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCSWGhPlxcA"]YouTube - PaRT TiMe LoVeR-STeViE WoNDeR(FuLL)[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMsvL3nSKdU"]YouTube - Hot Chocolate - You Sexy Thing[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee7me4j9lFA"]YouTube - Indeep-Last Night A DJ Saved My Life-2008[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU7bcSGWQ7w&feature=related"]YouTube - kc &amp; the Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man (Atual Ao vivo)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k"]YouTube - YMCA[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4xQQEka3is"]YouTube - Desireless - Voyage Voyage ( Official Video 1987 )[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqPJqa0yA8k"]YouTube - Modern Talking - Brother Louie[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxUJPry5CTE"]YouTube - Alphaville - Sounds Like A Melody[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTJ1hRaElyE"]YouTube - Abracadabra  -  Steve Miller Band  (HQ Audio)[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXPUkrz7Uow"]YouTube - Alphaville - Big In Japan[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

δε χρειάζεται ομορφιά στα 80's:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmt_vLZS1mg&fmt=18"]YouTube - Talk Talk - Such a Shame[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZWAqZN-uJo&fmt=18"]YouTube - Tears for Fears - Change[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTHa8m1EFo&feature=fvst"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTHa8m1EFo&fmt=18[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD3qA54Fn_Q"]YouTube - Howard Jones - Like To Get To Know You Well[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUTbmmTv2j4"]YouTube - Stephanie de Monaco - Irresistible[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQkB-WWzsbg"]YouTube - France Gall - Ella, Elle L'a[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMvgCiJwphg&fmt=18"]YouTube - Vanessa Paradis - Joe Le Taxi 1987[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyfu_mU-dmo"]YouTube - Wonderful Life[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZE-j6ZWpZo"]YouTube - ABBA - DANCING QUEEN(197 :Cool: [/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wet-aOimlGI&feature=related"]YouTube - ABBA - Gimme Gimme Gimme (1981) Live HQ[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4wFjIeqQh4&feature=related"]YouTube - Eurovision 1974 winner - HD - Abba - Waterloo - Sweden[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Οχι ακριβώς italo αλλά τελείως 80ς funk .....Αφιερωμένο στους γκιράπηδες!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6-72jCG3V4"]YouTube - Set #13 - Three Forgotten Oldschool Funk Songs ('80-82)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIbsVZyEvcY&fmt=18"]YouTube - Bolland &amp; Bolland - In the army now[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

Franky goes to Hollywood - Relax don΄t do it
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90"]YouTube - Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5G2KSGEVVY&fmt=18"]YouTube - Chris de Burgh - High on Emotion 1984 - The Lady in Red 1986 - This waiting Heart 1990[/ame]

*βάλτε 80's ρόκ να γίνει χαμός:*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDze6Hy3o9s&fmt=18"]YouTube - Europe - Rock The Night (Music Video)[/ame] 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUSDS9pkA2Y&fmt=18"]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw1oM7LBbxE&fmt=18"]YouTube - Billy Idol - Flesh For Fantasy[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaaMdSapaTA&fmt=18"]YouTube - Alice Cooper-Poison[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGqeE2cZcbA&fmt=18"]YouTube - Def Leppard - Don't Shoot Shotgun[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU7ot0wpzS8&fmt=18"]YouTube - Black - Everything is Coming Up Roses[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB8HudfbaTE&fmt=18"]YouTube - Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2J_UZ8lQU&fmt=18"]YouTube - Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs&fmt=18"]YouTube - Whitesnake - Here I Go Again[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GccfzxHIXaY&fmt=18"]YouTube - Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name[/ame]
και να μήν ξεχάσω: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1a_ikfUico&fmt=18"]YouTube - Danger Zone[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ποιο το πρώτο κλίπ που βγήκε στον αέρα απο το MTV όταν ξεκίνησε ;;;; :Wink: 
Αυτό:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWtHEmVjVw8&fmt=18"]YouTube - Video Killed the Radio Star[/ame]

κλασσικά μετά κλοπή
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUDRZiEdDDA&fmt=18"]YouTube - The Presidents of  the USA- Video Killed the Radio Star[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Και μια και το πράγμα πάει προς τα εκεί...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc&fmt=18"]YouTube - Nena- 99luft Balons[/ame]

Μετάφραση παρακαλώ....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LOx2CTAzC4&fmt=18"]YouTube - Nena 99 Red Balloons (Extended Remix)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Το πρωτοάκουσα σε κάποιο νησί των κυκλάδων το καλοκαίρι του 1987

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvycBI7YCG8"]YouTube - Scotch - Pictures Of Old Days (Long Play)[/ame]

και αυτό προς το urban rnb

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlsyRODxNYw"]YouTube - Pebbles - Giving you the benefit[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKUY4dL5n0s"]YouTube - Angela Bofill - Something About You[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DD2gvBtcLU"]YouTube - Sheena Easton - The Lover In Me[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYvmiN1BviA"]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle - I Get Weak[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDcC9bnRciQ"]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle - Circle In The Sand[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9tzhhcQBb"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dF3PE8S1mA"]YouTube - Gary Low - I Want You (1983)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmo76OjXBzE"]YouTube - Numero Uno - Tora Tora Tora[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPDY5h_jtjg"]YouTube - Ivana SPAGNA - Easy Lady -  [ Festivalbar 1986 ][/ame]

Kώστας+Μαντώ live
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg6brxGm76s"]YouTube - Costas-Lost in the night_Original 80's video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU3sMX-sMsU"]YouTube - Susanne - Give Me Love[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4l1fotlWs0"]YouTube - Antonella - Supersonic Level[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK99cB3s-J4"]YouTube - Paul Lekakis Boom Boom Anniversary Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w92EAowEu00"]YouTube - Sharp Ties - Get That Beat (audio only)[/ame]

----------


## kostas197180s

Γιώργο, διαθέτω πολλά περισσότερα! dj Kostas, 
http://myitalodisco.blogspot.com

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Λένε ακόμη και ένα κομμάτι κάνει τη διαφορά.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47XaK4XJxFQ&fmt=18"]YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme[/ame]

----------


## radiotimes

Και μια λιστα απο μενα με πολλα flashback......

http://rapidshare.com/files/28867324...ideo_clips.rar

----------


## aeonios

Το τελευταίο mousikorama της δεκαετίας του 80 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe8uMqikYVk&feature=fvw"]YouTube - MOUSIKORAMA 80'S ET1[/ame]

H μόνη εκπομπή που καθόμουν να δω τηλεόραση. Κρίμα που την έκοψαν γιατί καθόρισε μουσικά ολόκληρη γενιά ανθρώπων χωρίς mtv και καφρίλες που πλέον ονομάζουν μουσική.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1v...cry-wolf_music*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXRqGfF64zQ&fmt=18"]YouTube- West End Girls [Original 1984 version] - Pet Shop Boys[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZdHqEFK0ew"]YouTube- Yello - Oh Yeah (12&quot;mix)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL0wiQL__AQ&fmt=18"]YouTube- Yello - The race (extended version)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

τι μπορεί να συμβεί σε ένα maxi single;;;  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTFzuPrWUvk&fmt=18"]YouTube- ?Rage Hard ?FGTH ?Extended ? With stereolink?[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt9NVMYeAIA&fmt=18"]YouTube- Frankie goes to Hollywood - Rage Hard (YPGT12&quot :Wink: RARE Dutchmix[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Καιρό είχαμε να βάλουμε τραγούδια!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEsvLDsNPgA"]YouTube- SILVER POZZOLI - Around my Dream[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfxrYy4uVDo"]YouTube- Facts &amp; Fiction - Give Me The Night[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_7k5gvPZY8"]YouTube- Secret Service - Flash in the Night[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ATr9G6W7E"]YouTube- Roger Meno -  I Find  The Way[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUInKGL5sfc"]YouTube- My Mine-Cupid girl[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZWltErKAfw"]YouTube- Andrea - I'm a lover[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YquWwGv2m6g"]YouTube- Latino Party - Esta  Loca[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaNLI5QFTag"]YouTube- Celeste - Hey Boy[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQG3y_58Gg"]YouTube- Nathalie - My Love Won't Let You Down (Live)[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ists_and_songs

----------


## racing

Να βάλω κι ένα italo megamix για ν'ακούτε στο αμάξι  :Wink: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/21974551...racing4mat.mp3

----------


## aeonios

Μια συλλογή ακόμα που κυκλοφορεί στον διαδίκτυο.

001. 10Cc - Feel The Love
002. A Flock Of Seagulls - The More You Live, The More You Love
003. A Flock Of Seagulls - Wishing I Had A Photograph Of You
004. A Ha - Stay On These Roads
005. A Ha - Take On Me
006. A Ha - The Living Daylights
007. A Ha - The Sun Always Shines On Tv
008. Abba - One Of Us
009. Abba - Super Trooper
010. Abba - The Day Before You Came
011. Abba - The Winner Takes It All
012. Abc - All Of My Heart
013. Abc - Poison Arrow
014. Abc - The Look Of Love
015. Abc - When Smokey Sings
016. Ace Of Base - All That She Wants
017. Ace Of Base - The Sign
018. Adam Ant - Goody Two Shoes
019. Adam Ant - Stand And Deliver
020. Adrian Gurvitz - Classic
021. Aerosmith & Run Dmc - Walk This Way
022. Agnetha Faltskog - Wrap Your Arms Around Me
023. Air Supply - All Out Of Love
024. Air Supply - Lost In Love
025. Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
026. Air Supply - Sweet Dreams
027. Air Supply - The One That You Love
028. Al Bano & Romina Power - Felicita
029. Alan Parsons Project - Don'T Answer Me
030. Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky
031. Alarm - 68 Guns
032. Albert & Jackson - Diamonds
033. Alisha - Baby Talk
034. Allison Moyet - Is This Love
035. Almond & Pitney - Something'S Gotten A Hold Of My Heart
036. Alphaville - Big In Japan
037. Altered Images - Happy Birthday
038. Alvin Stardust - Pretend
039. Amazulu - Too Good To Be Forgotten
040. Aneka - Japanese Boy
041. Animotion - Obsession
042. Anita Meyer - Why Tell Me Why
043. Arrested Development - Mr. Wendol
044. Art Of Noise - Kiss
045. Art Of Noise - Moments In Love
046. Art Of Noise - Paranoimia
047. Ashford & Simpson - Solid
048. Aswad - Don'T Turn Around
049. Aztec Camera - Somewhere In My Heart
050. Back To Life - Soul Ii Soul
051. Bad Manners - Lip Up Fatty
052. Bananarama - Cruel Summer
053. Bananarama - I Heard A Rumour
054. Bananarama - It Ain'T What You Do
055. Bananarama - Na Na Hey Hey (Kiss Him Goodbye)
056. Bananarama - Venus
057. Band Aid - Do The Know It'S Christmas
058. Bangles - Eternal Flame
059. Bangles - Manic Monday
060. Bangles - Walk Like An Egyptian
061. Barbara Streisand - Woman In Love
062. Barbarella - We Cheer You Up
063. Bart Peters - I'M Into Folk
064. Bb & Q Band - On The Beat
065. Beach Boys - Kokomo
066. Bee Gees - You Win Again
067. Belinda Carlistle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth
068. Belle Stars - Sign Of The Times
069. Ben E King - Stand By Me
070. Bette Midler - Beast Of Burden
071. Big Country - In A Big Country
072. Big Mountain - Baby, I Love Your Way
073. Bill Withers - Lovely Day
074. Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love
075. Billy Idol - Rebel Yell
076. Billy Idol - White Wedding
077. Billy Joel - It'S Still Rock N Roll To Me
078. Billy Joel - Tell Her About It
079. Billy Joel - Uptown Girl
080. Billy Joel - We Didn'T Start The Fire
081. Billy Joel - You'Re Only Human
082. Billy Ocean - Carribbean Queen
083. Billy Ocean - Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car
084. Billy Ocean - Loverboy
085. Billy Ocean - There'Ll Be Sad Songs
086. Billy Ocean - When The Going Get'S Tough, The Tough Get Going
087. Billy Vera - At This Moment
088. Bird Of Paradise - Snowy White
089. Black - Wonderful Life
090. Black Box - Ride On Time
091. Blancmange - Living On The Ceiling
092. Blondie - Heart Of Glass
093. Blow Monkeys - It Doesn'T Have To Be This Way
094. Bluebells - Young At Heart
095. Blues Brothers - Everybody Needs Somebody To Love

----------


## aeonios

096. Bob Marley - Could You Be Loved
097. Bob Marley - One Love
098. Bob Marley - Raggae Night
099. Bobby Brown - My Perogative
100. Bobby Mcferrin - Don'T Worry Be Happy
101. Bomb The Bass - Say A Little Prayer
102. Boris Gardiner - I Wanna Wake Up With You
103. Boston - Amanda
104. Bow Wow Wow - Do You Wanna Hold Me
105. Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy
106. Bow Wow Wow - The Man Mountain
107. Boy George - Everything I Own
108. Boys Don'T Cry - I Wanna Be A Cowboy
109. Boys Town Gang - Can'T Take My Eyes Off You
110. Breakfast Club - Right On Track
111. Brian Ferry - Slave To Love
112. Bronski Beat - Small Town Boy
113. Bronski Beat - Why
114. Bros - I Owe You Nothing
115. Bros - When Will I Be Famous
116. Brothers Johnson - Stomp
117. Bruce Hornsby - Every Little Kiss
118. Bruce Hornsby - The Way It Is
119. Bryan Ferry - Don'T Stop The Dance
120. Bryan Ferry - Jealous Guy
121. Bryan Ferry - Slave To Love
122. Bryson & Flack - Tonight I Celebrate My Life
123. Bucks Fizz - Land Of Make Believe
124. Bucks Fizz - Making Your Mind Up
125. Burning Sensations - Belly Of The Whale
126. Buster Pointdexter - Hit The Road Jack
127. Bvsmp - I Need You
128. C & C Music Factory - Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now)
129. Captain & Tennille - Do That To Me One More Time
130. Captain Sensible - Wot
131. Carly Simon - Comg Around Again
132. Carly Simon - It'S Hard To Be Tender
133. Centerfold - Dictator
134. Chaka Khan - I Feel For You
135. Chaka Khan - I'M Every Woman
136. Champaigne - How 'Bout Us
137. Charlene - I'Ve Never Been To Me
138. Chic - Le Freak
139. Chic - You Are Beautiful
140. Chicago - Hard To Say I'M Sorry
141. Chris De Burgh - The Lady In Red
142. Chris Rea - I Can Hear Your Heart Beat
143. Chris Rea - Josephine
144. Christopher Cross - All Right
145. Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind
146. Clannad Ft Bono - In A Lifetime
147. Clarence Clemens - You'Re A Friend Of Mine
148. Cliff Richard - Dreamin'
149. Cliff Richard - Living Doll
150. Cliff Richard - Some People
151. Climie Fisher - Rise To The Occation
152. Club Nouveau - Lean On Me
153. Clubhouse - Do It Again Meets Billy Jean
154. Cock Robin - Just Around The Corner
155. Cock Robin - The Promise You Made
156. Cock Robin - Thought You Were On My Side
157. Cocker & Warnes - Up Where We Belong
158. Colonel Abrams - Trapped
159. Color Me Badd - I Adore Me Amour
160. Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night
161. Crash Test Dummies - Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm
162. Crowded House - Don'T Dream It'S Over
163. Culture Club - Do You Really Want To Hurt Me
164. Culture Club - Karma Chameleon
165. Culture Club - Move Away
166. Cutting Crew - I Just Died In Your Arms
167. Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
168. Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time
169. Cyndi Lauper - True Colors
170. Dalbello - Tango
171. Dan Hartman - Relight My Fire
172. Dan Hartman - We Are The Young
173. Dan Hill - Can'T We Try
174. David Bowie - Absolute Beginners
175. David Bowie - Ashes To Ashes
176. David Bowie - China Girl
177. David Bowie - Dancing In The Street
178. David Bowie - Let'S Dance
179. David Bowie - This Is Not America
180. David Bowie - Tonight
181. Dazz Band - Let It All Blow
182. De La Soul - Me Myself And I
183. Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round
184. Debbie Gibson - Foolish Beat
185. Debbie Gibson - Lost In Your Eyes
186. Demis - Roussos - Lost In Love
187. Dennis Edwards - Don'T Look Any Further
188. Depeche Mode - Just Can'T Get Enough
189. Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again
190. Depeche Mode - People Are People
191. Devo - Whip It
192. Dexy'S Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen
193. Dexy'S Midnight Runners - Jackie Wilson Said
194. Diana Ross - Endless Love
195. Diana Ross - Why Do Fools Fall In Love
196. Dionne Warwick - All The Love In The World
197. Dionne Warwick - Hearbreaker
198. Dionne Warwick - That'S What Friends Are For
199. Dire Straits - Money For Nothing
200. Dire Straits - Walk Of Life
201. Disireless - Voyage Voyage
202. Dolly Dots - Doo Wah Ditty
203. Dolly Dots - Hela Di Ladi Lo
204. Dolly Dots - Love Me Just A Little Bit More
205. Dolly Dots - She'S A Liar
206. Dolly Parton - 9 To 5
207. Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love You
208. Dolly Parton - You Are
209. Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer
210. Don Johnson - Heartbeat
211. Don Johnson - Tell It Like It Is
212. Donald Fagen - Igy
213. Donna Summer - No More Tears
214. Donna Summer - On The Radio
215. Donna Summer - She Works Hard For The Money
216. Donna Summer - The Wanderer
217. Donna Summer - This Time I Know It'S For Real
218. Donny Osmond - Soldier Of Lover
219. Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes
220. Doris D - Shine Up
221. Double - The Captain Of Her Heart
222. Double Trouble - Just Keep Rockin'
223. Double Trouble - Street Tuff
224. Dr. Hook - Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk
225. Drum Theater - Eldorado
226. Dulfer & Steward - Lily Was Here
227. Duran Duran - A View To Kill
228. Duran Duran - Election Day
229. Duran Duran - Girls On Film
230. Duran Duran - Notorios
231. Duran Duran - Ordinary World
232. Duran Duran - Rio
233. Duran Duran - The Reflex
234. Duran Duran - Wild Boys
235. E.L.O. - Rock N Roll Is King
236. Earth Wind & Fire - Fall In Love With Me
237. Earth Wind & Fire - Let'S Groove
238. Earth Wind & Fire - Magnetic
239. Earth Wind & Fire - System Of Survival
240. Earth Wind & Fire - Weekend
241. Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight
242. Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue
243. Eddy Grant - Gimme Hope Joanna
244. Eddy Grant - I Don'T Wanna Dance
245. Edelweiss - Bring Me Edelweiss
246. El Debarge - Who'S Johnny
247. Electric Light Orchestra - All Over The World
248. Electric Light Orchestra - Hold On Tight
249. Electric Light Orchestra - Rock N Roll Is King
250. Ellen Foley - What'S A Matter Baby
251. Elton John - Blue Eyes
252. Elton John - Candle In The Wind
253. Elton John - Cry To Heaven
254. Elton John - I Don'T Wanna Go On With You Like That
255. Elton John - I Guess That'S Why They Call It The Blues
256. Elton John - Little Jeannie
257. Elton John - Nikita
258. Elton John - Sad Songs
259. Emerson Lake Palmer - Peter Gunn
260. Emf - Unbelievable
261. Enola Gay - Orchestral Maneuvers In The Dark
262. Enya - Orinoco Flow
263. Erasure - Sometimes
264. Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes
265. Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight
266. Eurythmics - Here Comes The Rain
267. Eurythmics - Missionary Man
268. Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams
269. Eurythmics - Would I Lie To You
270. Expose - I'Ll Never Get Over You Getting Over Me
271. Expose - Seasons Change
272. Expose - When I Looked At Him
273. Factory Fiction - Feels Like Heaven
274. Fairground Attraction - Perfect
275. Falco - Der Kommissar
276. Falco - Jeanny
277. Falco - Rock Me Amadeus
278. Farley Funk - Love Can'T Turn Around
279. Fat Boys & Chubby Checker - The Twist
280. Feargal Sharkey - A Good Heart
281. Ferry Aid - Let It Be
282. Fiction Factory - Feels Like Heaven
283. Fiction Factory - Heaven
284. Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy
285. Fine Young Cannibals - Suspicious Minds
286. Fischer Z - So Long
287. Five Star - All Fall Down
288. Flash And The Pan - Waiting For The Train
289. Fleetwood Mac - Big Love
290. Fleetwood Mac - Little Lies
291. Fleetwood Mac - Sara
292. Flying Lizards - Money
293. Flying Pickets - Only You
294. Forrest - Rock The Boat
295. Fox The Fox - Precious Little Diamond
296. Fr David - Words
297. Fraction - Too Much Friction
298. Frank Ashton - Let Your Sun Shine
299. Frank Sinatra - New York, New York

----------


## aeonios

300. Frank Stallone - Far From Over
301. Frankie And The Knockouts - Sweetheart
302. Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Rage Hard
303. Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax
304. Frankie Goes To Hollywood - The Power Of Love
305. Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Two Tribes
306. Franklin & Michael - I Knew You Were Waiting
307. Freddie Agular - Anak
308. Freddie Mercury - The Great Pretender
309. Freeez - I.O.U.
310. Freiheit - Play It Cool
311. Frida - I Know There'S Something Going On
312. Full Force - Alice, I Want You Just For Me
313. Fun Fun - Happy Station
314. Gabriel & Bush - Don'T Give Up
315. Gap Band - Oops Upside Your Head
316. Garland Jefferies - Matador
317. Gary Numan - Are Friends Electric
318. Gary Numan - Cars
319. Gene Loves Jezebel - Twenty Killer Hurts
320. General Public - Tenderness
321. Genesis - In Too Deep
322. Genesis - Invisible Touch
323. Genesis - Land Of Confusion
324. Genesis - That'S All
325. Genesis - Throwing It All Away
326. Genesis - Tonight, Tonight, Tonight
327. George Benson - Give Me The Night
328. George Harrison - I'Ve Got My Mind Set On You
329. George Michael - A Different Corner
330. George Michael - Careless Whisper
331. George Michael - Faith
332. George Michael - Father Figure
333. George Michael - I Knew You Were Waiting
334. George Michael - I Want Your Sex
335. George Michael - One More Try
336. Gerald Joling - No More Boleros
337. Gino Vannelli - Hurts To Be In Love
338. Gino Vannelli - Wild Horses
339. Gladys Knight - License To Kill
340. Glenn Frey - The Heat Is On
341. Glenn Medeiros - Nothing'S Gonna Change My Love For You
342. Gloria Estefan - Anything For You
343. Gloria Estefan - Bad Boy
344. Gloria Estefan - Can'T Stay Away From You
345. Gloria Estefan - Conga
346. Gloria Estefan - Don'T Wanna Lose You
347. Go Go'S - Our Lips Are Sealed
348. Godley & Creme - A Little Piece Of Heaven
349. Godley & Creme - An Englishman In New York
350. Golden Earring - When The Lady Smiles
351. Goodman & Brown - Special Lady
352. Goombay Dance Band - Sun Of Jamaica
353. Grace Jones - I'Ve Seen That Face Before
354. Grace Jones - Pull Up To The Bumper
355. Grace Jones - Slave To The Rhythm
356. Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy
357. Gregory Abbott - Shake You Down
358. Grover Washington Jr. - Just The Two Of Us
359. Gypsy Kings - Bamboleo
360. Hall & Oates - Can'T Go For That
361. Hall & Oates - Kiss On My List
362. Hall & Oates - Maneater
363. Hammond & West - Give A Little Love
364. Harold Faltemeyer - Axel F
365. Haysi Fantayzee - Shiny Shiny
366. Herbie Hancock - Rockit
367. Herman Brood - Sleepin' Bird
368. Herreys - Diggiloo Diggiley
369. Hi Five - I Like The Way (The Kissing Game)
370. Holly Johnson - Americanos
371. Hooters - Satellite
372. Hot Chocolate - Girl Crazy
373. Hot Chocolate - It Started With A Kiss
374. House Martians - Caravan Of Love
375. How 'Bout Us - Champaigne
376. Howard Jones - New Song
377. Howard Jones - Things Can Only Get Better
378. Huey Lewis & The News - Stuck With You
379. Huey Lewis & The News - The Power Of Love
380. Human League - Don'T You Want Me
381. Human League - Fascination
382. Human League - Human
383. Icehouse - Crazy
384. Imagination - Just An Illusion
385. Imigination - Body Talk
386. Indeep - Last Night The Dj Saved My Life
387. Information Society - What'S On Your Mind
388. Ini Kamoze - Here Comes The Hotstepper
389. Inner Circle - Bad Boys
390. Inner City - Good Life
391. Inxs - Original Sin
392. Irene Cara - Fame
393. Isley Brothers - The Heat Is On
394. J Geils Band - Centerfold
395. J Geils Band - Freeze Frame
396. J Geils Band - Love Stinks
397. Jaki Graham - Set Me Free
398. James Brown - Living In America
399. James Ingram - Baby, Come To Me
400. James Last - Biscaya
401. Janet Jackson - Nasty
402. Janet Jackson - What Have You Done For Me Lately
403. Janet Jackson - When I Think Of You
404. Janis Ian - Fly Too High
405. Jason Donovan - Sealed With A Kiss
406. Jason Donovan - Too Many Broken Hearts
407. Jay & The Americans - Cara Mia
408. Jeff Wayne - The Eve Of The War
409. Jennifer Rush - Destiny
410. Jennifer Rush - The Power Of Love
411. Jermaine Jackson - Do What You Do
412. Jermaine Jackson - What You Do
413. Jermaine Jackson - When The Rain Begins To Fall
414. Jermaine Stewart - We Don'T Have To Take Our Clothes Off
415. Jesus Jones - Right Here, Right Now
416. Jetboy - Make Some Noise
417. Jim Diamond - I Should Have Known Better
418. Jimmy Cliff - Reggae Nights
419. Jimmy Cliff - Sunshine In The Music
420. Jimmy Frey - Yet I Know
421. Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted
422. Jive Bunny - Swing The Mood
423. Jive Bunny - That'S What I Like
424. Joan Jett - I Love Rock N Roll
425. Jody Watley - Looking For A New Love
426. Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On
427. Joe Dolce - Shaddup You Face
428. Joe Jackson - Is She Really Going Out With Him
429. Joe Secada - If You Go
430. John Kiatt - Have A Little Faith In Me
431. John Lennon - Imagine
432. John Lennon - Woman
433. John Mellancamp - Jack And Diane
434. John Miles - Music
435. John Parr - St. Elmo'S Fire
436. Johnny Hates Jazz - Shattered Dreams
437. Johnny Hates Jazz - Turn Back The Clock
438. Johnny Kemp - Just Got Paid
439. Johnny Logan - Hold Me Now
440. Johnny Logan - What'S Another Year
441. Jon & Vangelis - I Hear You Now
442. Jon & Vangelis - I'Ll Find My Way Home
443. Jon Anderson - Hold On To Love
444. Jon Anderson - Surrender
445. Jose - I Will Follow Him
446. Joyce Sims - Come Into My Life
447. Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts
448. Julien Clerc - Helene
449. June Lodge - Someone Loves You Honey
450. Kajagoogoo - Too Shy
451. Kaoma - Lambada
452. Kate Bush - Army Dreamers
453. Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill
454. Katrina & The Waves - Walking On Sunshine
455. Kc & The Sunshine Band - Give It Up
456. Kc & The Sunshine Band - Please Don'T Go
457. Kelly Family - David'S Song
458. Kelly Marie - Feels Like I'M In Love
459. Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone
460. Kid Creole & The Coconuts - Annie, I'M Not Your Daddy
461. Kids From Fame - Starmaker
462. Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes
463. Kim Wilde - Cambodia
464. Kim Wilde - Chequered Love
465. Kim Wilde - Four Letter Word
466. Kim Wilde - Kids In America
467. Kim Wilde - Never Trust A Stranger
468. Kim Wilde - View From A Bridge
469. Kim Wilde - You Came
470. Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On
471. King - Love And Pride
472. Kinks - Lola
473. Kokomo - A Little Bit Further Away
474. Kon Kan - I Beg Your Pardon
475. Kool & The Gang - Celebration
476. Kool & The Gang - Cherish
477. Kool & The Gang - Ladies Night
478. Korgis - Everybody'S Gotta Learn Sometime
479. Krush - House Arrest
480. Kylie Minogue - Especially For You
481. Kylie Minogue - I Should Be So Lucky
482. Kylie Minogue - The Locomotion
483. Laura Branigan - Gloria
484. Laura Branigan - Self Control
485. Lenny Kurh & The Poppys - Visite
486. Leo Sayer - More Than I Can Say
487. Leo Sayer - Orchard Road
488. Les Humphries Singers - Mexico
489. Lesley Gore - It'S My Party
490. Level 42 - Children Say
491. Level 42 - Heaven In My Hands
492. Level 42 - It'S Over
493. Level 42 - Lessons In Love
494. Level 42 - Running In The Family
495. Level 42 - Something About You
496. Level 42 - To Be With You Again
497. Lil Louis - French Kiss
498. Lime - Your Love
499. Lionel Richie - All Night Long

----------


## aeonios

500. Lionel Richie - Dancing On The Ceiling
501. Lionel Richie - Hello
502. Lionel Richie - Say You Say Me
503. Lionel Richie - Se La
504. Lipps Inc - Funkytown
505. Lisa Lisa - Head To Toe
506. Lisa Lisa - Little Jackie Wants To Be A Star
507. Lisa Stansfield - All Around The World
508. Living In A Box - Living In A Box
509. Ll Cool J - I Need Love
510. Lois Lane - It'S The First Time
511. Londonbeat - There'S A Beat Goin' On
512. Lori Spree - How Many Times
513. Los Lobos - La Bamba
514. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonerful World
515. Love Hate - She'S An Angel
516. Love Unlimited - I'M So Glad That I'M A Woman
517. Ltd - Shine On
518. M - Pop Musik
519. Madness - It Must Be Love
520. Madness - Nightboat To Cairo
521. Madness - Our House
522. Madonna - Borderline
523. Madonna - Chreish
524. Madonna - Commotion
525. Madonna - Crazy For You
526. Madonna - Express Yourself
527. Madonna - La Isla Bonita
528. Madonna - Like A Prayer
529. Madonna - Like A Virgin
530. Madonna - Live To Tell
531. Madonna - Lucky Star
532. Madonna - Material Girl
533. Madonna - Open Your Heart
534. Madonna - Papa Don'T Preach
535. Madonna - Who'S That Girl
536. Maggie Reilly - Moonlight Shadow
537. Mai Tai - Female Intuition
538. Malcolm Mclaren - Buffalo Gals
539. Malcolm Mclaren - Somethin'S Jumpin' In Your Shirt
540. Malcolm Mclaren - Waltz Darling
541. Marc Almond - Tears Run Rings
542. Marcia Hines - Your Love Still Brings Me To My Knees
543. Margaret Singara - We Are Growing
544. Marianne Faithful - The Ballad Of Lucy Jordan
545. Marilyn Martin - Move Closer
546. Marrs - Pump Up The Volume
547. Marsha Raven - Catch Me
548. Marti Webb - Take That Look Off Your Face
549. Martika - Toy Soldiers
550. Mathieu & Duf - Together We'Re Strong
551. Matia Bazar - Ti Sento
552. Max Werner - Rain In May
553. Maxi Priest - Wild World
554. Maywood - Give Me Back My Love
555. Maywood - Late At Night
556. Maywood - Rio
557. Mc Hammer - Pray
558. Medley & Warnes - I Had The Time Of My Life
559. Mel & Kim - Respectable
560. Mel & Kim - Showing Out
561. Mel & Kim - That'S The Way It Is
562. Men At Work - Down Under
563. Men At Work - Overkill
564. Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now
565. Miami Sound Machine - Dr. Beat
566. Michael Bolton - How Am I Supposed To Live Without You
567. Michael Jackson - Bad
568. Michael Jackson - Beat It
569. Michael Jackson - Billy Jean
570. Michael Jackson - Dirty Diana
571. Michael Jackson - Human Nature
572. Michael Jackson - I Just Can'T Stop Lovin' You
573. Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror
574. Michael Jackson - Rock With You
575. Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel
576. Michael Jackson - Thriller
577. Michael Jackson - Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'
578. Michael Mcdonald - Sweet Freedom
579. Michael Sembello - Maniac
580. Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning
581. Mike Oldfield - Moonlight Shadow
582. Mike Oldfield - To France
583. Milli Vanilli - Baby Don'T Forget My Number
584. Milli Vanilli - Blame It On The Rain
585. Milli Vanilli - Girl I'M Gonna Miss You
586. Milli Vanilli - Girl You Know It'S True
587. Mixed Emotions - You Want Love
588. Modern Talking - Atlantis Is Calling
589. Modern Talking - Brother Louie
590. Modern Talking - You'Re My Heart, You'Re My Soul
591. Mory Kante - Yeke Yeke
592. Mr. Lee - Get Busy
593. Mr. Mister - Broken Wings
594. Mr. Mister - Kyrie
595. Murray Head - One Night In Bangkok
596. Musical Youth - Pass The Dutchie
597. Nacht Und Nebel - Beats Of Love
598. Naked Eyes - Always Something There To Remind Me
599. Nana Mouskouri - Only Love
600. Nena - 99 Luftballoons
601. Nena - Nur Getraumt
602. Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance
603. Neneh Cherry - Manchild
604. New Kids On The Block - Hangin' Tough
605. New Kids On The Block - Step By Step
606. New Order - Blue Monday
607. Nick Kamen - Each Time You Break My Heart
608. Nicole - Don'T You Want My Love
609. Nik Kershaw - I Won'T Let The Sun Go Down On Me
610. Nik Kershaw - The Riddle
611. Nik Kershaw - Wouldn'T It Be Good
612. Nina Simone - My Baby Just Cares For Me
613. Nits - Nescio
614. Nolans - I'M In The Mood For Dancing
615. Nu Shooz - I Can'T Wait
616. Odyssey - Going Back To My Roots
617. Odyssey - Use It Up, Wear It Out
618. Oingo Boingo - Wild Sex
619. Oldfield & Reilley - To France
620. Olivia Newton John - Physical
621. Olivia Newton John - Xanadu
622. Omd - Enola Gay
623. Omd - Maid Of Orleans
624. Omd - Orchestral Maneuvers In The Dark
625. Omd - So In Love
626. Opus - Live Is Life
627. Oran Juice Jones - The Rain
628. Orchestral Maneuvers In The Dark - Forever Live And Die
629. Ottawan - D.I.S.C.O.
630. Ottawan - Hands Up
631. Paolo Conte - Max
632. Paperboy - Ditty
633. Parton & Rogers - Islands In The Stream
634. Patrick Swayze - She'S Like The Wind
635. Patti Geisch - Etienne
636. Patti Labelle - On My Own
637. Paul Hardcastle - 19
638. Paul Mccartney - No More Lonely Nights
639. Paul Mccartney - Once Upon A Long Ago
640. Paul Mccartney - We All Stand Together
641. Paul Owen - My Favorite Waste Of Time
642. Paul Simon - Late In The Evening
643. Paul Young - Come Back And Stay
644. Paul Young - Every Time You Go Away
645. Paul Young - The Love Of The Common People
646. Paula Abdul - Cold Hearted
647. Paula Abdul - Forever Your Girl
648. Paula Abdul - Straight Up
649. Paula Abdul - The Way That You Love Me
650. Pepsi & Shirlie - Heartache
651. Pet Shop Boys - Always On My Mind
652. Pet Shop Boys - Domino Dancing
653. Pet Shop Boys - It'S A Sin
654. Pet Shop Boys - Suburbia
655. Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls
656. Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This
657. Peter Gabriel - Big Time
658. Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
659. Peter Schilling - Major Tom
660. Ph D - I Won'T Let You Down
661. Phil Collins - Against All Odds
662. Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise
663. Phil Collins - Don'T Lose My Number
664. Phil Collins - Easy Lover
665. Phil Collins - One More Night
666. Phil Collins - Sussudio
667. Phil Collins - Take Me Home
668. Phil Collins - Two Hearts
669. Phillip Bailey - Walking On A Chinese Wall
670. Piet Veerman - Sailin' Home
671. Pointer Sisters - Automatic
672. Pointer Sisters - He'S So Shy
673. Pointer Sisters - I'M So Excited
674. Pointer Sisters - Jump For My Love
675. Pointer Sisters - Slow Hand
676. Preston & Syreeta - With You I'M Born Again
677. Prince - Alphabet St.
678. Prince - Delirious
679. Prince - I Wanna Be Your Lover
680. Prince - I Would Die For U
681. Prince - Kiss
682. Prince - Let'S Go Crazy
683. Prince - Little Red Corvette
684. Prince - Pop Life
685. Prince - Purple Rain
686. Prince - Raspberry Beret
687. Prince - Sign O The Times
688. Prince - When You Were Mine
689. Princess - Say I'M Your Number One
690. Propaganda - Duel Eye To Eye
691. Propaganda - P Machinery
692. Quarterflash - Harden My Heart
693. Quick - The Rhythm Of The Jungle
694. R. Kelly - Bump And Grind
695. Randy Crawford - One Day I'Ll Fly Away
696. Rawls & Reeves - Fine Brown Fame
697. Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters
698. Raymond Van Het Groenewoud - Je Veux De L'Amour
699. Re Flex - The Politics Of Dancing

----------


## aeonios

700. Ready For The World - Oh Sheila
701. Real Life - Send Me An Angel
702. Red Box - For America
703. Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe
704. Rem - Can'T Get There From Here
705. Rene Froger - Winter In America
706. Renee - High Time He Went
707. Renee - Save Your Love
708. Revelation Time - South Africa
709. Reynolds Girls - I'D Rather Jack
710. Richard Marx - Hold On To The Nights
711. Richard Marx - Now And Forever
712. Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting
713. Richie & Ross - Endless Love
714. Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up
715. Rick Astley - She Wants To Dance With Me
716. Rick Astley - Together Forever
717. Rick Astley - Whenever You Need Somebody
718. Rick James - Super Freak
719. Rick Springfield - Don'T Talk To Strangers
720. Rick Springfield - Jessie'S Girl
721. Rickie Wilson - Reet Petite
722. Righeira - Vamos A La Playa
723. Righteous Brothers - You'Ve Lost That Lovin' Feelin'
724. Rita Marley - One Draw
725. Roachford - Cuddly Toy
726. Robbie Neville - C'Est La Vie
727. Robbie Robertson - Somewhere Down The Crazy River
728. Robert Cray Band - Don'T Be Afriad Of The Dark
729. Robert Cray Band - Right Next Door
730. Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love
731. Robert Palmer - Simply Irresistable
732. Roberto Jacketti - I Save The Day
733. Robin Beck - First Time
734. Robin S - Show Me Love
735. Rocco Granata & Canations - Marina
736. Rock Steady Crew - Hey You
737. Rockwell - Somebody'S Watching Me
738. Rocky Burnette - Tired Of Toein' The Line
739. Rod Stewart - Every Beat Of My Heart
740. Roger Daltrey - Without Your Love
741. Roland Kaiser - Santa Maria
742. Rolling Stones - Harlem Shuffle
743. Rolling Stones - Undercover Of The Night
744. Romantics - Talking In Your Sleep
745. Rose Royce - Best Love
746. Roxette - Listen To Your Heart
747. Roxette - The Look
748. Roxy Music - Avalon
749. Roxy Music - Jealous Guy
750. Roy Orbison - You Got It
751. Run Dmc - It'S Tricky
752. Rupert Holmes - Escape (The Pina Colada Song)
753. Ryan Paris - La Dolce Vita
754. Sabrina - Boys
755. Sade - Love Is Stronger Than Pride
756. Sade - Smooth Operator
757. Sade - The Sweetest Taboo
758. Salt N Peppa - Push It
759. Sam Brown - Stop
760. Sam Cooke - Wonderful World
761. Samantha Fox - I Only Wanna Be With You
762. Samantha Fox - Nothing'S Gonna Stop Me Now
763. Samantha Fox - Touch Me
764. Sandra - In The Heat Of The Night
765. Sandra - Maria Magdalena
766. Sandra Kim - J'Aime La Vie
767. Sandy Coast - The Eyes Of Jenny
768. Screaming Trees - Alice Said
769. Scritti Politti - Perfect Way
770. Selecter - On My Radio
771. Shakin' Stevens - This Old House
772. Shakin' Stevens - You Drive Me Crazy
773. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only
774. Sheena Easton - The Lover In Me
775. Sheila E - A Love Bizarre
776. Sheila E - The Glamorous Life
777. Sidney Youngblood - If Only I Could
778. Simple Minds - Alive And Kicking
779. Simple Minds - Belfast Child
780. Simple Minds - Don'T You Forget About Me
781. Simple Minds - Once Upon A Time
782. Simple Minds - Promised You A Miracle
783. Simple Minds - Sanctify Yourself
784. Simply Red - Holding Back The Tears
785. Simply Red - If You Don'T Know Me By Now
786. Sinead O'Conner - Nothing Compares To You
787. Sinead O'Conner - Troy
788. Sister Sledge - All American Girls
789. Sister Sledge - Frankie
790. Sister Sledge - Lost In Music
791. Sly Fox - Let'S Go All The Way
792. Smokey Robinson - Being With You
793. Snap! - Rhythm Is A Dancer
794. Snap! - The Power
795. Sniff & The Tears - Driver'S Seat
796. Snow - Informer
797. Soft Cell - Tainted Love
798. Sophia George - Girlie Girlie
799. Soul Ii Soul - Back To Life
800. Soulsister - The Way To Your Heart
801. Spagna - Call Me
802. Spandau Ballet - Fight For Ourselves
803. Spandau Ballet - Gold
804. Spandau Ballet - Only When You Leave
805. Spandau Ballet - Through The Barricades
806. Spandau Ballet - True
807. Spargo - One Night Affair
808. Spargo - You And Me
809. Spinners - Working My Way Back To You
810. Split Enz - Message To My Girl
811. Stars On 45 - More Stars
812. Stars On 45 - Stars On 45
813. Starship - Nothing'S Gonna Stop Us Now
814. Starship - Sara
815. Starship - We Built This City
816. Status Quo - In The Army Now
817. Status Quo - The Wanderer
818. Stephanie Mills - Never Knew Love Like This Before
819. Steve Arrington - Feel So Real
820. Steve Winwood - Higher Love
821. Stevens & Tyler - A Rockin' Good Way
822. Stevie B - Because I Love You
823. Stevie Wonder - I Just Called To Say I Love You
824. Stevie Wonder - Master Blaster
825. Sting - Fragile
826. Stray Cats - Rock This Town
827. Stray Cats - Runaway Boys
828. Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut
829. Streisand & Johnson - Till I Loved You
830. Sugar Hill Gang - Rappers Delight
831. Supertramp - It'S Raining Again
832. Swing Out Sister - Breakout
833. Swing Out Sister - Surrender
834. Sydney Youngblood - If Only I Could
835. T'Pau - China In Your Hand
836. Taco - Puttin' On The Ritz
837. Tag Team - Whoomp! (There It Is)
838. Take That - Relight My Fire
839. Talk Talk - Such A Shame
840. Talk Talk - Talk Talk
841. Talking Heads - Burning Down The House
842. Talking Heads - Slippery People
843. Talking Heads - Wild, Wild Life
844. Tanita Tikaram - Twist In My Sobriety
845. Tara Kemp - Hold You Tight
846. Tavares - Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel
847. Taylor Dayne - Tell It To My Heart
848. Tc Matic - O La La La
849. Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World
850. Tears For Fears - Shout
851. Tears For Fears - Sowing The Seeds Of Love
852. Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam
853. Telly Savalas - Some Broken Hearts Never Mend
854. Terence Trent D'Arby - Dance Little Sister
855. Terence Trent D'Arby - Sign Your Name
856. Terence Trent D'Arby - Wishing Well
857. Tevin Campbell - Can We Talk
858. The Allman Brothers Band - Midnight Man
859. The Bet - Don'T Talk To The Liar
860. The Blow Monkeys - Digging Your Scene
861. The Church - Under The Milky Way
862. The Commodores - Nightshift
863. The Communards - Don'T Leave Me This Way
864. The Communards - Never Can Say Goodbye
865. The Communards - So Cold The Night
866. The Contours - Do You Love Me
867. The Dream Academy - Life In A Northern Town
868. The Dutch - This Is Welfare
869. The Escape Club - Wild, Wild West
870. The Fixx - One Thing Leads To Another
871. The Flying Pickets - Only You
872. The Four Tops - Don'T Walk Away
873. The Four Tops - Loco In Acapulco
874. The Gibson Brothers - Que Sera Mi Vida
875. The Hooters - Satellite
876. The Housemartins - Caravan Of Love
877. The Jackson 5 - Lovely One
878. The Jackson 5 - Nothin'
879. The Jackson 5 - State Of Shock
880. The Jacksons - Can You Feel It
881. The Jacksons - State Of Shock
882. The Jam - Town Called Malice
883. The Judds - Why Not Me
884. The Klf - 3 A.M. Eternal
885. The Knack - Good Girls Don'T
886. The Motels - Only The Lonely
887. The Nits - J.O.S. Days
888. The Outfield - Your Love
889. The Pasadenas - Riding On A Train
890. The Pasadenas - Right On
891. The Police - Don'T Stand So Close To Me
892. The Police - Every Breath You Take
893. The Police - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
894. The Police - Roxanne
895. The Pretenders - Brass In Pocket
896. The Pretenders - Don'T Get Me Wrong
897. The Pretenders - Go To Sleep
898. The Proclaimers - I'M Gonna Be (500 Miles)
899. The Rah Band - Clouds Across The Moon
900. The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated

----------


## aeonios

901. The Romantics - What I Like About You
902. The S.O.S. Band - Take Your Time (Do It Right)
903. The Spinners - Working My Way Back To You
904. The Stranglers - Always The Sun
905. The Stranglers - Golden Brown
906. The Stranglers - No Mercy
907. The Stranglers - Skin Deep
908. The Style Council - Shout To The Top
909. The Whispers - It'S A Love Thing
910. Theme - S Express
911. Third World - Try Jah Love
912. Thomas Dolby - Hyperactive!
913. Thompson Twins - Hold Me Now
914. Thompson Twins - In The Name Of Love
915. Tiffany - Think We'Re Alone Now
916. Tight Fit - The Lion Sleeps Tonight
917. Tim Finn - Fraction Too Much Friction
918. Tim Finn - Through The Years
919. Tim Harden - Hang On To A Dream
920. Time Bandits - I'M Specialized In You
921. Time Bandits - Listen To The Man With The Golden Voice
922. Timex Social Club - Rumours
923. Timi Yuro - Hurt
924. Tina Charles - I Love To Love
925. Tina Turner - Private Dancer
926. Tina Turner - The Best
927. Tina Turner - We Don'T Need Another Hero
928. Tina Turner - What'S Love Got To Do With It
929. Tom Browne - Finkin' For Jamaica
930. Tom Jones & Art Of Noise - Kiss
931. Tom Robinson Crew - Listen To The Radio
932. Tom Tom Club - Wordy Rappinghood
933. Tommy Tutone - Jenny
934. Tone Loc - Wild Thing
935. Toni Basil - Hey Mickey
936. Toni Esposito - Papa Chico
937. Tracey Ullman - Breakaway
938. Tracey Ullman - They Don'T Know
939. Tracy Chapman - Fast Car
940. Trio - Da Da Da
941. Twee Belgen - Lena
942. Two Man Sound - Disco Samba
943. U2 - With Or Without You
944. Ub40 - Breakfast In Bed
945. Ub40 - I Got You Babe
946. Ub40 - Maybe Tomorrow
947. Ub40 - Rat In The Kitchen
948. Ub40 - Reckless
949. Ub40 - Red Red Wine
950. Ub40 - Sing Our Own Song
951. Ub40 - Where Did I Go Wrong
952. Ultravox - Vienna
953. Us3 - Cantaloop
954. Usa For Africa - We Are The World
955. Vain - Beat The Bullet
956. Van Morrison - Have I Told You Lately
957. Vangelis - Chariots Of Fire
958. Vapors - Turning Japanese
959. Vaya Con Dios - Don'T Cry For Louie
960. Vaya Con Dios - Just A Friend Of Mine
961. Vaya Con Dios - Puerto Rico
962. Viktor Lazlo - Breathless
963. Viola Wills - If You Could Read My Mind
964. Visage - Fade To Grey
965. Voggue - Dancin' The Night Away
966. Walden & Patti - Gimme Gimme Gimme
967. Wall Of Voodoo - Mexican Radio
968. Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days
969. Warren G. And Nate Dogg - Regulate
970. Wax - Bridge To Your Heart
971. Wayne Wade - Lady
972. Weather Girls - It'S Raining Men
973. Wee Papa Girl Rappers - Wee Rule
974. Wendy & Lisa - Lolly Lolly
975. Wet Wet Wet - Angel Eyes
976. Wet Wet Wet - Sweet Surrender
977. Wham! - Freedom
978. Wham! - Last Cristmas
979. Wham! - The Edge Of Heaven
980. Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go
981. When In Rome - The Promise
982. Whitney Houston - Didn'T We Almost Have It
983. Whitney Houston - Greatest Love Of All
984. Whitney Houston - I Wanna Dance With Somebody
985. Whitney Houston - One Moment In Time
986. Whitney Houston - Saving All My Love For You
987. Whitney Houston - Where Do Broken Hearts Go
988. Whitney Houston - You Give Good Love
989. Will Downing - A Love Supreme
990. Will To Power - Baby, I Love Your Way
991. Wilson Phillips - Hold On
992. Womack & Womack - Teardrops
993. Won Ton Ton - I Lie And I Cheat
994. X - Wild Thing
995. Yarborough & Peoples - Don'T Stop The Music
996. Yazz - Don'T Go
997. Yazz - Stand Up For Your Love Rights
998. Yazz - The Only Way Is Up
999. Zapp & Roger - I Wanna Be Your Man
1000. Ziggy Marley - Tomorrow People

----------


## aeonios

http://rapidshare.com/files/20542996...0ax.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20543361...0ax.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20543730...0ax.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20544130...0ax.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20544505...0ax.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20544865...0ax.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20545193...0ax.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20545551...0ax.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20545902...0ax.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20546251...0ax.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20546594...0ax.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20546906...0ax.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20547232...0ax.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20547551...0ax.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20547867...0ax.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20548187...0ax.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20548502...0ax.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20548784...0ax.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20549057...0ax.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20549324...0ax.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20549640...0ax.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20549944...0ax.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20550271...0ax.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20558870...bax.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20559357...bax.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20559826...bax.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20560300...bax.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20560771...bax.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20561279...bax.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20561769...bax.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20562265...bax.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20562798...bax.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20563293...bax.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20563791...bax.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20564305...bax.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20564841...bax.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20565350...bax.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20565878...bax.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20566411...bax.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20566977...bax.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20567565...bax.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20568146...bax.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20568700...bax.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20569271...bax.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20569850...bax.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/20570281...bax.part23.rar

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Να βάλω κι ένα italo megamix για ν'ακούτε στο αμάξι 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/21974551...racing4mat.mp3




Μπραβο φιλε πολυ καλο megamix, ετσι να θυμηθουμε
και λιγο τις παλιες καλες εποχες.  :Smile:

----------


## aeonios

Πράγματι κορυφή το Megamix... έγινε ήδη cd και θα παίζει στο αυτοκίνητο!! :Wink:

----------


## grivaselectric

Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ.Επσαχνα καιρό μια τετοια συλλογή.Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

τα έλεγα απο παλιά: 




> μία λιστούλα κ απο εμένα με 2073 italo + bpm   
> Συνημμένα Αρχεία                                                best_of_italo_401.zip (61,7 KB, 63 εμφανίσεις)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvo7gUdUnE&fmt=18"]YouTube- After The Fire - Der Kommissar[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

:Επιθετικός: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKrd5B7hs3k&fmt=18"]YouTube- Ollie And Jerry - There's No Stopping Us (Breakin')[/ame]

----------


## H3

Ο Aeonios "τιναξε" την "μπανγκα" στον αερα !!

----------


## racing

Megamix vol.2

http://rapidshare.com/files/21976040...racing4mat.mp3

----------


## aeonios

mix 1:
01 Marinero - Lucia
02 E Fatto e Sorde - Tullio De Piscopo
03 Talking To The Night - Brian Ice
04 Say You'll Never - Lian Ross
05 Two For Love - Miko Mission
06 Living in the shuttle - Torrevado
07 Livin' In Your Love - Eugene
08 disco band - scotch
09 They Say It's Gonna Rain - Hazell Dean
10 The world is you - miko mission 
11 Bolero - Fancy
12 You're My Love You're My Life - Patty Ryan
13 are you man enough - cc catch
14 Nothings Gonna Stop Me Now - Samantha Fox
15 In love with love - Debbie Harry
16 Bambina - David Lyme
17 More Than A Kiss - Michael Bedford
18 Good Bye My Love - Panther Rex
19 Irresistible - Stephanie
mix 2:
01 propaganda - p'machinery
02 Paul Lekakis - Boom Boom (Let's Go Back To My Room)
03 Desireless - Voyage Voyage
04 Stacey Q - Two Of Hearts
05 Shy Rose - I Cry For You 
06 Daydream - In The Night
07 Patty Ryan - Stay With Me Tonight
08 Mike Cannon - voices in the dark
09 Ken Laszlo - Hey Hey Guy
10 Max Him - Japanese Girl
11 Silent Circle - Touch In The Night
12 David Lyme - Let's Go To Sitges
13 Grant Miller - Colder Than Ice
14 Ken Laszlo - Tonight
15 TIA - Boy toy
16 Debut De Soiree - Nuit De Folie
17 Macho Gang - Naughty Boy
18 Sabina M. - excited for love 





http://www.moonguardian.ws/zyron/cla...isco_mix_1.mp3

----------


## aeonios

http://www.moonguardian.ws/zyron/cla...isco_mix_2.mp3

----------


## aeonios

Remixed

01. Straight Up [Single Version] 
02. Cold Hearted [7" Edit] 
03. Forever Your Girl [Single Version] 
04. Way That You Love Me [Single Version] 
05. Knocked Out [Single Version] 
06. Opposites Attract [7" Edit] - Paula Abdul, Wild Pair 
07. Bend Time Back 'Round [Single Version] 
08. Rush Rush [7" Edit] 
09. Promise of a New Day [7" Edit] 
10. Blowing Kisses in the Wind [Edit] 
11. Vibeology [Video Edit] 
12. My Love Is for Real [R&B Remix] - Paula Abdul, Ofra Haza 
13. Crazy Fool [Single Version] 
14. If I Were Your Girl [Single Version] 
15. Megamix Medley 
16. Crazy Love [Single Version]

http://rapidshare.com/files/3852732/PA.rar

RAR Password:  StopFind

----------


## aeonios

http://www.4shared.com/file/23573562...01_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/23707646...01_Part_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/23708827...02_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/23709470...02_Part_2.html

----------


## aeonios

Ultra ItAlO ReMiX SUMMER 2009 NAXOS 192 Kbps



01. Albert One - Sunshine (Z-One rmx)
02. C.C.Catch, Bad Boys Blue, Fancy, Modern Talking - Remix 2001
03. Captain Hollywood feat M. Brown - Axel F'03
04. Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence (16 B Remix)
05. Fancy - Flames of love '98
06. Jam & Spoon - Right in the night (Flamenco remix)
07. Laid Back - Bakerman (12'' version)
08. Martinelli - Cenerentola (Cinderella) (Remaster '2003)
09. Mike Mareen - Here I Am (Megatrain-Mix)
10. Mozzart - In the mix (By Angel Disco Dance)
11. Paul Lekakis - Boom Boom (Club Mix)
12. Ricchi & Poveri - Sara Perche Ti Amo (Remix '2004)
13. Silent Circle - In the mix (By Angel Disco Dance)
14. Yamboo - Oh l amour (Radio edit)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277022883/Step1.rar

01. A la Carte - Doctor, doctor (Help me please)'99
02. Bandolero - Paris Latino (Factory Team Remix)
03. Cliff Wedge - Angel Eyes (Italo Mix)
04. DJ Dero - Electrica Salsa
05. Future Shock - Big in Japan 2003
06. K. B. Caps - Do You Really Need Me (Rap Mix)
07. Lian Ross - Say You'll Never (DJ Alternative Mix)
08. Max Him - Lady Fantasy 2003 (Scotty Dix
09. Modern Talking feat Eric Singlenton - Cheri cheri lady
10. Patty Ryan - You're My Love You're My Life (Angel Disco Dance Remix)
11. Romano Bias - Dial my number (Reworked by DJ Jeremy)
12. Slinkee Minx - Careles whisper
13. Time - Megatime Mix (Part 1)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277028849/Step2.rar
01. Ace of Base - Beautiful Life
02. Bad Boys Blue - Hungary for love'99
03. Bronski Beat - Smalltown boy (Techno Remix)
04. Den Harrow - Future brain'03 (System mix)
05. Disco Hits'80s - Mix In Remix'2000 vol.1
06. Fancy - Bolero (remix)
07. Joy feat Eric Singlenton - Touch by touch
08. London Boot Mix - Vol. 1 part 1
09. Max Him - Lady Fantasy 2003 (Original Mix)
10. Modern Talking feat Eric Singlenton - Space Mix
11. Patty Ryan - You're My Love You're My Life '98
12. Sabrina - Boys
13. Soundcops feat. Gloria Gaynor - I will survive
14. Thomas - She has a way (factory remix)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277035551/Step3.rar

01. Albert One - Hopes & Dreams (remix)
02. Boogie Pimps - Sunny
03. Crazy Frog - Axel F (Club Mix Instrumental)
04. Depeche Mode & New Order - Just can't get enough (Remix)
05. Fancy - Slice Me Nice (Rap Radio Remix)
06. Ken Laszlo - Hey Hey Guy 2000
07. Lian Ross - Keep This Feeling (Club Mix)
08. Max Him - Melanie (Italo RMX)
09. Modern Talking and DJ Gilberto - Brother Louie
10. Pink Think - Education (megamix)
11. Savage feat Ice MC - Don't Cry Tonight (Remix)
12. Stacey Q - Insecurity (1995 Remix)
13. Vinylshakerz - One night in Bangkok (Vinil shakers screen cut)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277041378/Step4.rar
01. Adriano Celentano - Uh...Uh...(Techno Mix)
02. Azul y Negro - Me estoy volviendo loco (Jungle Remix)
03. Boney M - In The Ring'03
04. Culture Club - Do U Really Want To Hurt Me (Kinky Disco RMX)
05. Digital Emotion - Get up, Action (Rap Version)
06. F.R. David - Words (Italian disco mix)
07. Gazebo - I like chopin '98
08. Koto - In the mix (By Angel Disco Dance)
09. Master Blaster - Dial My Number
10. Modern Talking - Win the race (Scooter remix)
11. Paula Abdul - Straight Up (House Mix Edit)
12. Sandra - Around My Heat
13. Silicon Dream - Andromeda (Space Shuttle Mix)
14. The Twins - Love System (Re-recorded Dance version)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277048447/Step5.rar

01. Afric Simone - Hafanana (Rap remix)
02. Bad Boys Blue feat Eric Singleton - You're a woman'98
03. Bloodhound Gang vs Scotch - The Bad Caugh (DJ Ken Remix)
04. Creative Connection - You're My Heart, You're My Sou
05. Dschinghis Khan - Dschinghis Khan'99
06. Gina T - Tokyo By Night (Special 12'' DJ Mix)
07. Joy & B - Toch by touch'03
08. London Boys - I'm Gonna Give My Heart (Ange Disco Dance Remix)
09. Mike Mareen - Dancing in the dark '02
10. Miko Mission - I can fly (Remix)
11. Opus - Life is life (remix)
12. Robotiko Rejekto - Robotiko Rejekto (Retro Mix)
13. Space feat DJ Skydreamer - Just Blue (Radio Edit)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277053348/Step6.rar

01. Albert One - For Your Love (Swedish RMX)
02. Bad Boys Blue vs DJ SkyDreamer - Cold As Ice (Eurodance Mix)
03. Baltimora - Tarzan Boy (remix '93)
04. Captain Jack - Sunshine reggae
05. Den Harrow - Dont Break My Heart '00 (Radio Edit)
06. Eddy Huntington - Hey Senorita (TinTin Remix)
07. Italian Graffiti - Balla 2003 (original version)
08. Ken Laszlo - Hey Hey, I Am That Guy
09. Laura Branigan - Self Control 2005 (Royal Gigolos Remix)
10. Max Coveri & Radiorama - 1, 2, 3 (Super Mix)
11. Miko Mission - How Old Are You (Ben Liebrand Remix)
12. Okay - Okay (Mixed Media Edit)
13. Radiorama - Yeti
14. Scotch - Max Mix 2


http://rapidshare.com/files/277059845/Step7.rar

----------


## aeonios

01. Albert One - Sunshine (Radio Edit)
02. Bad Boys Blue feat Eric Singleton - Come Back & Stay
03. Den Harrow - Holiday Night (Remix)
04. Fran DJ - Italo Passion
05. Ken Lazlo vs Romazz - Tonight'03 (club mix)
06. London Boot Mix - Vol. 1 part 2
07. Michael Cretu - Samurai (Eurodance remix)
08. Modern Talking feat Eric Singlenton - You're my heart, you're my soul
09. Opus feat. Benny Bee - Life is life
10. Radiorama - Yeti (Rap 3000)
11. Raggio Di Luna (Moon Ray) - Comanchero (Originall 12'' DJ Mix)
12. Scotch vs Disco DJ - Disco Band 2003 (Extended Version)
13. Supermax and Club Face - Lovemachine'99
14. Umberto Tozzi - Gloria (Remix '2004)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277067783/Step8.rar

01. Alexa Leclere - Avec Toi' Contre Toi (Modern Talking song)
02. Alphaville - Dance With Me (Paul Van Dyk Remix)
03. C.C. Catch feat Eric Singlenton - Soul sovivor
04. Dannii Minogue Vs Dead Or Alive - Begin To Spin Me Round
05. Envoy - Ella elle la (DANCE MIX)
06. Fun Fun - Happy Station (2002 Remix)
07. Laura Braingan - Gloria 2004
08. Laura Branigan - Self control
09. Max Him - Japanese Girl (Remix)
10. Mikki - Meteor merRainbow'03 (Candies mix)
11. Opus - Life is life (Original'99 stadiun version)
12. Savage vs Scotty - Don't cry tonight'03 (club mix0
13. The Goodfella - Happy chilrren 2003 (Extended mix)
14. Triplex & Digital Emotion - Action (DJ Ivanov protiv ATB Mix)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277072993/Step9.rar

01. Sandra - Secret land'99
02. Raggio De Luna (Moon Ray) - Comanchero (Special Disco-Mix)
03. Okay - Okay (Re-Mixed Media Edit)
04. Off - Electrica Salsa (PWL Remix)
05. Mike Mareen - Powerplay (mix)
06. Mas Mix - Que Nuanca (Long Version)
07. Laura Branigan - Self Control (Mindworkers Remix)
08. Jean Michael Jare & a440 - Rendez-Vous'98 (dance version)
09. Free Maxx - Smalltown boy'2003
10. DJ Thoka Vs DJ Taylor - Happy Song (Royal Gigolos Remix)
11. Cyber People vs Koto - In the mix (By Angel Disco Dance)
12. Boney M feat Mobi T. - Daddy cool'99
13. Albert One - For your love (Remaster 2003)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277079242/Step10.rar
01. Baltimora - Tarzan Boy (DJ Jimmy Jam's 2002 Bootleg mix)
02. Bronski Beat - Smalltown boy'03
03. Crazy Frog - Axel F
04. Eartha Kitt & Bronski Beat - Cha Cha Heels (Razormaid Mix)
05. Hollywood BLVD - Japanes boy 2003
06. Ken Laszlo & Modern Talking - Megamix
07. Lee R - Tarzan Boy
08. Master Blaster - Italo Boot Mix
09. Mike Mareen vs Da Freaks - love spy
10. Miko Mission - How Old Are You (remix '9 :Cool: 
11. Modern Talking - Don't Worry (Edgar III disco remix)
12. Radiorama - Aliens (Rap Remix)
13. Scotch - Mastermix
14. The Flirts - Passion (Disconet Remix)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277085082/Step11.rar

01. Alphavalle - Forever young (Dance remix)
02. Black nero - Ring my bell (rap remix)
03. Den Harrrow - Overpower (TinTin remix)
04. Fancy - Megamix'98
05. Italian Graffiti - Azzurro'03
06. King Kong - Boom Boom Dollars
07. London Boys - Requiem (Hamburg Mix)
08. Master Blaster - Delirium Mind
09. Okay - Okay (International Version)
10. Pupo - Su di Noi (Remix '2004)
11. Scotch vs Disco DJ - Disco Band (Club Mix)
12. Stacey Q - Two Of Hearts (european remix)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277089178/Step12.rar

01. Albert One - Mandy '98 (Airplay Cut)
02. C.C. Catch feat Krayzee - Megamix (Rap Version)
03. CC Catch feat Krayzee - Megamix (Long version)
04. Discomaniax - Rock the disco
05. Glen White - TV Lover (Rap Mix)
06. Joy - Touch By Touch (Rap Version)
07. Marcos Calvo - Oh Que Calor Megamix
08. Mike Mareen - Darkness & Light (Spacewalker Mix)
09. Mysterious Art - Das Omen (Ben Liebrand Mix)
10. Orion - Star Trek (Tekkno radio version)
11. Pet Shop Boys - Paninaro'95
12. Roger Meno - I Find Away (Brasil Import MRX)
13. Scotch - Delirio Mind (Power Mix)
14. The Twins - Face to face (Naughty's Italo Disco Mix)

http://rapidshare.com/files/277094675/Step13_.rar



01. Baby's Gang - Italo Megamix
02. Bad Boys Blue, Modern Talking - Mix
03. Boney M feat DJ Alvin - Ma Baker
04. Dance Plane - Mixed by DJ Karsten - Wielkanoc 2005
05. Dschinghis Khan - Moscow'99 (rap version feat. TLC)
06. Grant Miller - Colder Than Ice '98
07. Laid Back - White Horse (ultimix)
08. Mary Kante - Yeke yeke (Mix)
09. Monte Kristo - In the mix (By Angel Disco Dance)
10. Savage - Only You (Extended version)
11. Silent Circle - Touch in the night (Megamix)
12. Snap vs Europe - The final countdown power (Remixed by DJ Steven Papo)
13. Time - Megatime Mix (Part 2)


http://rapidshare.com/files/277103248/Step14.rar

01. Stevie Wonder - Free
02. Percy Sledge - When A Man Loves A Woman
03. Otis Redding - Hard to Handle
04. Kool & the Gang - Cherish
05. James Brown - 05 - James Brown - I Got You (I Feel Good)
06. Gloria Gaynor - I Love You Baby
07. Diana Ross - Upside Down
08. Collage - Get In Touch With Me
09. Cashmere - Do It Anyway You Wanna
10. Boney M - 10 - Boney M - Rivers Of Babylon
11. Billy Ocean - ARE YOU READY
12. Bee Gees - Night Fever
13. Bar Kays - Hit & Run
14. Alicia Bridges - I Love The Nightlife

http://rapidshare.com/files/277107296/Step15.rar

01. Village People - Go West
02. Stevie Wonder - For Your Love
03. Stacy Lattisaw - Jump To The Beat
04. Michael Jackson - Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough
05. KC & The Sunshine Band - Shake, Shake, Shake (Shake Your Booty)
06. Jackson Five - I want you back
07. Gloria Gaynor - Never Can Say Goodbye
08. Earth Wind & Fire - 08 - Earth Wind & Fire - Let's Groove
09. Change - Lovers Holiday
10. Chaka Khan - I Feel For You
11. Candi Staton - Young Hearts Run Free
12. Bobby Womack - Daylight
13. BB & Q Band - On The Beat

http://rapidshare.com/files/277227061/Step16.rar


01. Supremes - Baby Love
02. Patrick Juvet - Lady Night
03. Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevi
04. Imagination - Flashback
05. Freeez - I.O.U.
06. Con Funk Shun - Burnin' Love
07. Change - Let's Go Together
08. Carl Carlton - She's A Bad Mama Jama
09. Cameo - Back & Forth
10. Boney M - 10 - Boney M - Daddy Cool
11. Billy Paul - Let Em'in
12. Barry White - What Am I Gonna Do With You
13. Amii Stewart - Knock On Wood

http://rapidshare.com/files/277230312/Step17.rar

----------


## aeonios

Σαββατοκύριακο έρχεται πάρτε λίγη italo :

http://www.4shared.com/file/23712728...04_Part_1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23713807...04_Part_2.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

είναι εδώ:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n4ACH1NdwA"]YouTube- Pet Shop Boys - Rent (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guLubK9kuIU&fmt=18"]YouTube- savage a love again (live)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxX8VfjFOeI&fmt=18"]YouTube- Ricchi &amp; Poveri - Made in Italy 1982[/ame]

----------


## aquasonic

Τωρα να πω πως η Μητερα της κοπελας μου μου δωρισε εναν πακο 100 δισκων (σχεδον ολοι απαικτοι...!) με νομιζω 5? δισκους των pet shop boys?  :Smile:  Βεβαια το καλυτερο ειναι το living on a prayer σε εναν δισκο με επιλογες... Καμια σχεση με το mp3 που ειχα μαθει τοσο καιρο... Τωρα μαθαινω την βελονα... Τοσα χρονια που την ειχα σπιτι δεν ειχα υλικο να την λιωσω... Και τωρα περιμενει τον ενισχυτη της...

----------


## aeonios

Αν και 40+ κρατιέται άψογα η Patty!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVoIB0ZDBno"]YouTube- Patty Ryan - You're My Love,You're My Life[/ame]

και η εκτέλεση που ακούγαμε το 86 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvt6LndV22"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYEyJiqSgMw"]YouTube- Wendy &amp; Lisa - Waterfall[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ντροπή τέτοια ώρα να είσαι μέσα... 
αντε να βάλω & γώ τπτ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR-A4QFHZBA&fmt=18"]YouTube- We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc&fmt=18"]YouTube- R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I...[/ame]
...και ο αρχηγός των φου/δων
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIQJictx3_s&fmt=18"]YouTube- Elton John - Passengers[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

> ντροπή τέτοια ώρα να είσαι μέσα...



έπρεπε να είμαι μέσα ένα τέταρτο αργότερα  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 





> ...και ο αρχηγός των φου/δων



Έχει και άλλους ντιντίδες στην κορυφή !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw"]YouTube- In the Navy[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga4h0L6RKKE&feature=PlayList&p=820AFD9440E  8A66C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=47"]YouTube- Erasure Sometimes[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hYtUYiuzkw"]YouTube- Sex over the phone[/ame]

----------


## sv9cvk

> έπρεπε να είμαι μέσα ένα τέταρτο αργότερα 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει και άλλους ντιντίδες στην κορυφή !!



Και ο παρακατω ειναι απο τους αρχηγους :Laugh:  :W00t:  :Lol: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU"]YouTube- Samwell - &quot;What What (In the Butt)&quot;[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Και οι επίτιμοι πρόεδροι  :Lol: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X34LFpbZPdo"]YouTube- The Bar-Kays - Freakshow On The Dance Floor[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

*Προσοχή* σε όσους ποστάρουν εδώ.
Η σελίδα συλλέγει έμμεσα  πληροφορίες για την ηλικία σας !!
Και άντε να δηλώσεις 25αρις μετά !!!  :Biggrin: 
aeonios εδω οι αρχηγοί !!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Jp5ACkry8&feature=related"]YouTube- Sylvester - Do You Wanna Funk[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTuAv8f9KPs&feature=related"]YouTube- Divine - Shoot Your Shot[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

> *Προσοχή* σε όσους ποστάρουν εδώ.
> Η σελίδα συλλέγει έμμεσα πληροφορίες για την ηλικία σας !!
> Και άντε να δηλώσεις 25αρις μετά !!!



Mε κίνδυνο να φανούμε πενηντάρηδες   :Wink:  :Lol:  :Blink:  :Biggrin:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ME00r2oQQ"]YouTube- September - Earth Wind &amp; Fire[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NxcuC53NHc"]YouTube- The Kitch Club - Can't stop saying I love you[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbLmOTxwrU"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1l56OaAIyQ"]YouTube- BRIAN ICE - Talking to the night (best audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzNsP04QVYI"]YouTube- savage only you (clip)[/ame]

----------


## racing

Τα links με τα megamixes τα έχω στο rapidshare πάνω από 1 χρόνο. Μόλις άρχισα να τα βάζω στο forum το rapidshare άρχισε να μου τα διαγράφει διότι έγινε λέει καταστρατήγηση της συμφωνίας χρήσης. Προφανώς επειδή το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ "σκανάρεται" από διάφορες μηχανές αναζήτησης και ιστοσελίδες που ψάχνουνε για αρχεία, δεν μπορώ να ποστάρω άλλα αρχεία και να γίνεται αυτή η δουλειά.
Νά'στε καλά όλοι οι italάδες.

----------


## MacGyver

Italo και όχι μόνο:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d3H_Jm5kbY&feature=PlayList&p=F6E4902E221  0C05C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9"]YouTube- Baltimora - Tarzan Boy Italo Disco Dance Classics 80s[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5luLhzba13M"]YouTube- Barrabas On The Road Again[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-1DTuhVt_c"]YouTube- Pretty Poison - Catch Me I'm Falling[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ9VngmBLLQ"]YouTube- Expose Megamix[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlW8_oB92M"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKxZ2_9NWeE"][/ame] 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlW8_oB92MI"][/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w4Xulsjo5I"]Falco - Der Kommissar[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21VbKgOM0gg"]Imagination -Just an illusion[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_kfD0S0klA"]YouTube- janet jackson what have you done for me lately official music video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imsUi0bPKYI"]YouTube- NANCY MARTINEZ FOR TONIGHT FREESTYLE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCtm82j8W6A"]YouTube- NU SHOOZ  &quot;POINT OF NO RETURN&quot;[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Yx0X-eHn8"]YouTube- Nu Shooz I Can't Wait[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biNXTssHPxg"]YouTube- SOS Band - Take Your Time (Do It Right) Performance[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHDPMIFwIKA"]YouTube- THE SOS BAND - JUST THE WAY YOU LIKE IT[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

_[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QljIIe5npI4"]Yarbrough & Peoples - Don't Stop The Music[/ame]_
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cajy5WSDd0"]S.O.S Band - Just Be Good To Me[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkXV5O5GfJ8&feature=related"]Billy Ocean - Caribbean Queen[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qW9-s3ITbU&feature=related"]Odissey  - Going back to my Roots (High Quality!)[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrOJ0LJ0h6c&feature=related"]Third World Try Jah Love[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgXeSlzb4dg&feature=related"]Third World - Now That We've Found Love (Hardcastle Edit)[/ame]

Από τα αγαπημένα μου !!

----------


## talex68

> Τώρα λέω να σας φτιάξω λίγο πιο άγρια με κάτι πιο ''σοβαρό"! 
> Αφιερώνεται στον *aeonios*. 
> το 1a     Madleen Kane - Cherchez Pas καθώς και το Can you feel it, ακουγόταν στα ''τσακάλια''.
> 
> *O Nicola Lavacca*
> *Ήταν ο πρώτος ιταλός ντίσκ τζόκεϊ που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και δημιούργησε την δική του «Σχολή» στην μοναδική «Αυτοκίνηση» της δεκαετίας του ’80.* 
> 
> Nicola Lavacca - Disco Dynamite 81
> Tracklisting:
> ...



Κρίμα δεν πρόλαβα να τα κατεβάζω και είναι φοβερή συλλογή τα έχει κάποιος να τα ξανακάνει upload sto rapidshare plz

thx a lot :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## spike

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Είμαι νέος και γώ 19 και δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα αυτή την εποχή.Ασχολούμαι κιόλας επαγγελματικά αλλά θα ήθελα εκείνη την μουσική.Μήπως ξέρετε πως λέγεται ένα τραγούδι που το αποκαλούσατε 'τα μπουκάλια' ποιο είναι?Είναι ένα synthpop,early europop η italodisco κάπου ανάμεσα σε αυτά είναι.Ελπίζω να το γνωρίζει κάποιος.

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Βαγγέλη...βοήθησε μας αν μπορείς λίγο ακόμα με το τραγούδι αν ξέρεις τίποτε από Lyrics Κτλ!

----------


## spike

Χμ δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω.Έχει ένα εθιστικό riff από μαρίμπα ή κάτι παρόμοιο και προφανώς από εκεί προκύπτει και το όνομα μπουκάλια. :Confused1:

----------


## aeonios

Μήπως λες αυτό βρε παλικάρι;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew"]YouTube- Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/493...de_up_megamix.[1989].[2009].nielsall.4934234.TPB.torrent


TRACKLIST:


(1) 00:00 David Gray - Let's Dance Tonight
(2) 02:13 Silver Pozzoli - Around My Dream
(3) 04:26 Brian Ice - Talking To The Night
(4) 06:07 Lee Marrow - Shanghai
(5) 08:24 P.Lion - Happy Children
(6) 09:51 Italian Boys - Forever Lovers
(7) 11:18 Radiorama - Aliens
( :Cool:  12:39 France Gall - Ella, Elle L'a
(9) 14:31 Miko Mission - How Old Are You
(10) 17:40 Fred Ventura - Night And Day (London Version)
(11) 19:31 Ranko - Happy World
(12) 22:27 Koto - Jabdah
(13) 24:15 Savage - Only You
(14) 25:57 Eddy Huntington - USSR
(15) 28:39 Fancy - Bolero
(16) 30:35 Eddy Huntington - Up And Down
(17) 32:12 The Flirts - Temptation
(1 :Cool:  33:56 Chris Luis - The Heart Of The City
(19) 35:31 Michael Bedford - More Than A Kiss
(20) 37:03 Alan Ross - Valentino Mon Amour
(21) 40:02 Fancy - Slice Me Nice
(22) 41:45 Ken Laszlo - Tonight
(23) 43:51 KB Caps - Do You Really Need Me
(24) 46:14 T. Ark - Count on me
(25) 47:48 Koto - Time (Dance Mix)
(26) 50:10 Silent Circle - Touch In The Night
(27) 52:10 Jason Donovan - Too Many Broken Hearts
(2 :Cool:  54:48 Grant Miller - Red For Love
(29) 57:03 Dust Man - King Of The Getto
(30) 59:07 Thomas & Shubert - Little Flower
(31) 61:55 Eddy Huntington - Physical Attraction
(32) 64:26 Scotch - Mirage
(33) 66:30 Bad Boys Blue - Hungry For love
(34) 69:23 Sweet Connection - Heart To Heart
(35) 71:56 Roni Griffith - Best Part Of Breaking Up
(36) 74:58 Shy Rose - I Cry For You
(37) 77:53 The Flirts - The Time Is Right
(3 :Cool:  80:05 Mozzart - Jasmin China Girl
(39) 82:19 Mike Mareen - Love Spy
(40) 84:45 Alan Barry - You Got Me
(41) 86:58 Latin Lover - Casanova Action
(42) 89:08 Angelo Maria Morales - Pretty Babe
(43) 91:14 Digital Emotion - Go Go Yellow Screen


http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/473...85.TPB.torrent

----------


## spike

> Μήπως λες αυτό βρε παλικάρι;
> 
> YouTube- Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)



Όχι δυστυχώς δεν είναι αυτό. :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ2zzMc30Xs"]YouTube- Nighthawk - Eye Of The Tiger (1982)[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Χμ δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω.Έχει ένα εθιστικό riff από μαρίμπα ή κάτι παρόμοιο και προφανώς από εκεί προκύπτει και το όνομα μπουκάλια.



Aν δεν κάνω λάθος για το Reggae nights του jimmy cliff ψάχνει το παιδί aeonie !!! κοντά έπεσες πάντως xax 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alYTTr0_FuQ"]YouTube- Jimmy Cliff - Reggae Night[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg077FI1KQg&feature=related"]La Flavour - Mandolay[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1oU9_hy3mA"]Kool And The Gang - Ladies' Night (1979)[/ame]
και το CTRL+C 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hct6RmFa6ys&feature=related"]Atomic Kitten - Ladies Night[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwrxK6ogxhc"]Gazebo - Lunatic[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxVp8SoQm6k&fmt=18"]YouTube- Blaze - Heya Heya[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

:Laugh: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKPBfq6hlUA&fmt=18"]YouTube- I Specialize In Love - Sharon Brown (Vinyl 12&quot :Wink:  1982[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvfE-Cf9Qcc&fmt=18"]YouTube- Olivia Newton John - Magic[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_U59qJ9FGQ&fmt=18"]YouTube- Street Boys - Some Folks[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqdZ4AWSaI&fmt=18"]YouTube- Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer (Live)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwTTGnDcwoA"]YouTube- Junior - Mama Used To Say[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhZjEDwG9p4"]YouTube- Sharon Brown - I Specialize In Love (12inch)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCEV_dnH0ZA"]YouTube- RAW SILK - DO IT TO THE MUSIC (1982)[/ame]

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Γειά σας Νίκο και Πάνο άπαιχτοι!!!

Ειδικά με το 'I specilazize in love' έκοβα φλέβα κάποτε!!!

Είναι άσχημο να μην ακούγονται πλεόν όλα αυτά τα διαμάντια! Ίσως τα video clips τους να μην υποστηρίζουν την προβολή τους!! Π.χ. έβλεπα κάτι HD με Lady Gaga και Pitbul όπου ο αισθησιασμός ξεχύλιζε ενώ για να πω την αμαρτία μου το Poker face το γουστάρω πολύ και όπως διακρίνεται στα γυαλιά της συγκεκριμένης περσόνας το pop-culture αποτελεί συνέχεια των ακουσμάτων pop της χρυσής δεκαετίας για τους 40άρηδες σήμερα...

Τελικά κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του, πάντως αισθάνομαι ότι δεν περάσαμε άσχημα τότε. Το αν είναι καλύτερα τώρα θέλει πολύ συζήτηση. Με επιφύλαξη μάλλον ΝΑΙ!!!

Καλημερίζω!!!
Γιώργος

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Γιώργο.

Και εγώ ακόμα έχω τις φλέβες κομμένες με τα συγκεκριμένα τραγούδια !!! Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ. Ηταν μια εποχή που μπορεί οι τραγουδίστριες να είναι σέξυ χωρίς να φαίνονται ούτε τα πόδια τους! Εγώ είμαι κολλημένος στο τότε και φαντάζομαι και ο Πάνος και άλλοι το ίδιο ! :Smile: 

Καλή μας μέρα!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Το αν είναι καλύτερα τώρα θέλει πολύ συζήτηση. Με επιφύλαξη μάλλον ΝΑΙ!!!
> Γιώργος



 :Sad: 
 	Προδώτη ...  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eDSIj_iozA"]CHAKA KHAN AINT NOBODY[/ame]

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Προδώτη ...



Γειά σου ρε Πάνο Ιταλοντισκόβιε!!!

Καλά ούτε ένα αστείο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε!!!

Χθες έβλεπα στην Πάνια το κομμάτι του Pitbull σε show striptease (να διευκρινίσω αυτός ήταν και ο μόνος λόγος που έβλεπα Πάνια)... Συγχώρεσέ μου λοιπόν την... αποπλάνηση που υπέστην!!!

Καλημέρα

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiAYmEvuUng"]YouTube- Toto Coelo - Milk From The Coconut (1983)[/ame]

ΔΕ θυμάμαι να το έπαιξα το παρακάτω:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFYxCIr-Byo"]YouTube- Stan Ridgway - Camouflage[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

:Boo hoo!:  Radio Paranoid
 :Boo hoo!: FANTASY RADIO
 :Boo hoo!: FG Classics 
*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyFNPAtn8Bk"]Yazoo - Situation[/ame]
*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VML1u8KJjEo&feature=related"]*Yazoo-Don't Go*[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Τι μου θύμησες βρε παλικάρι με το camouflage!!!Νάσαι καλά!

----------


## aeonios

Και μερικά ακόμα που ακούγαμε σε κασέτες τότε(ΟΧΙ ΙΤΑΛΟ απαραίτητα)!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJzo_l_u-p8"]YouTube- feels like heaven fiction factory[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99P7TTvpO1g"]YouTube- John Farnham - You're The Voice[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yr5EfmmcAM"]YouTube- Spargo - You and me[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYxp6OIEZlk"]YouTube- Golden Earring - When The Lady smiles[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNggHbc3qio"]YouTube- Feargal Sharkey - A Good Heart (Remastered Audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt7mtdLha-c"]YouTube- Level 42 - Lessons In Love[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI"]YouTube- Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q"]YouTube- dexys midnight runners come on eileen[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFwcmU6Ql0A"]YouTube- Sniff'n The Tears - Driver's Seat[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-BzSz-wSY"]YouTube- JERMAINE JACKSON &amp; PIA ZADORA - WHEN THE RAIN BEGIN TO FALL.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNdJzrh5AsU"]YouTube- FAME[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvk6DJu26gI&feature=related"]YouTube- Top Gun - Danger Zone[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvk6DJu26g"][/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KINVcqDDSKQ"]YouTube- The Creatures - Japan ('86)[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

*Italo disco Radio*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQG5RWNlLek&feature=related"]P. LION - HAPPY CHILDREN[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jJciojM0o&feature=related"]Bandolero - Paris Latino[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nojOZ-y6m8c"]Lucia - Marinero[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ επαιξε πολύ επέρισυ το καλοκαίρι, το infinity, που είναι διασκευή του 1990 παραγωγής το '09 . Τώρα μου ήρθε πως είναι αρκετά γνώριμο το σαξόφωνο που ακούγεται στο τραγούδι αυτό ; ; !  ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ;
Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟΨΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 23:00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzy2dgEUOhY&fmt=18

----------


## panos_panopoulos

:Wink: 
Απάντηση:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BpGf0Tlwe4"]YouTube- Michael Cretu -Samurai(Live@Musichall 1985)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEKb_oyylyc"]YouTube- Michael Cretu - Samurai (Did You Ever Dream) 12&quot; [Long Version][/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV79j6_O2B0&fmt=18"]YouTube- O Superman - Laurie Anderson[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δε πιστεύω οτι ανέβασα το παραπάνω...

επιστρέφω

 :Wink: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdXVWLTTa_s&fmt=18"]YouTube- MCL (Micro Chip League)   -    New York[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

και κάτι από ένα "δικό" μας παιδί.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0XJSKHq5Wg"]YouTube- Big Alice - I Miss You 1983[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddMWTFegrq4"]YouTube- Lost in the night[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Καλημέρα και από εμένα:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmdFelUWeuw"]YouTube- Lime - Take It Up (1984)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niGNju4LaeY"]YouTube- Crazy Music - Ottawan[/ame]

και σε πιο soul

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwcLpHx-ktM"]YouTube- Shakatak-Mr.Manic &amp; Sister Cool[/ame]

και ποιος δεν το θυμάται:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXFdzZReb48"]YouTube- shannon - give me tonight[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc"]YouTube- Mr. Roboto- Styx[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfEpC-W9n2Y"]YouTube- donna summer - On the Radio - Woman to Woman[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slldMEPvUqA"]YouTube- The Whispers - And The Beat Goes On Official Video[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MNFJBbiRNE"]YouTube- Dynasty - I Don't Want To Be A Freak Official Video[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVoMyT8A5M4"]YouTube- teena marie i need your lovin disco 1980[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3ZLbtWEQ54"]YouTube- Diana Ross - I'm Coming Out &amp; The Boss 1981[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eldIalUbys"]YouTube- Brothers Johnson - Light up the night 1980[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUgxRnmuypQ"]YouTube- he's so shy - pointer sisters[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

το ποιο πιθανό είναι να έχει μπει ξανά, αλλά who cares....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBnP69hbIDM"]YouTube- Amanda Lear - Enigma (Give bit of hmm to me) - 1978[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNSS28yC4_k"]YouTube- E' MMA  - TOURE KUNDA - SPECIAL VERSION  - REMEMBER DISCO MIX -[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIUD1Z3pU1g&fmt=18"]YouTube- mory kantι yeke yeke[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5px-ppcQDps"]YouTube- Im Nin 'alu ? Ofra Haza[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUwPyOtHIpQ&feature=related"]Al Hudson & The Soul Partners - You Can Do It[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Μερικά διαμάντια ακόμα:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU7bcSGWQ7w"]YouTube- kc &amp; the Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man (Atual Ao vivo)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trHRiFzduW0"]YouTube- Bee Gees - You Should Be Dancing[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1vgzi5OQbQ"]YouTube- The Bee Gees - You Win Again [totp][/ame]






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53iGl_tabsA"][/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slldMEPvUqA"]The Whispers - And The Beat Goes On[/ame]

----------


## πητερ

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VkmqvR22ek"]YouTube- Adriano Celentano-Don't play that song(1977)[/ame]

Και κάτι από τον Celentano που είχε παίξει πολύ στη Θεσσαλονίκη το καλοκαίρι του '78.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM1xvR9TJ-4&fmt=18"]YouTube- ?. ???????????????? '??? ?? ?? ???? ?????'.mp4[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

http://rapidshare.com/files/83343719...he_Megamix.mp3

http://rapidshare.com/files/84129111...Joel.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/84100456...Joel.part2.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/78749412...ed_By_Joel.rar


Με τα χρόνια μου πολλά!!

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzNsP04QVYI"]Savage - Only you[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJY3YQOwmh8&feature=player_embedded"]Gary Low - YOU ARE A DANGER[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jYeInC4gw8&feature=player_embedded"]Gary Low - I Want You (1983)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwrxK6ogxhc&feature=related"]Gazebo - Lunatic[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcCdCOma9ew&feature=related"]Gazebo - Master Piece (1982)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Καλημέρα!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnNyxy7XPfs"]YouTube- Street life-Randy Crawford[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KraIB1z0aac"]YouTube- Luther Vandross- Never Too Much[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKTlw9qkaH0"]YouTube- Dolly Dots - What A Night Original Version 1987[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXAW86snV6g"]YouTube- Dollar - Oh L'amour[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwQbPgouUYo"]YouTube- House Of pain - Jump Around Music Video[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους italo-πληκτους

http://hotfile.com/dl/38591597/49694...r_boy.mp3.html

----------


## pol465

Καλημέρα.
Είναι απίστευτο το που μπορεί να συναντήσει κάποιος φανατικούς της Italo Disco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0JLG03oaVU"]YouTube- Rex Abe - I can feel it (coriandoli '86).avi[/ame]

----------


## pol465

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9YVtZAOxUY"]YouTube- Roxanne Charlene HQ[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πιστεύετε έτσι απλά θα ξεμπερδεύατε με εμένα και το θέμα ; :Lol:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αφιερώνεται στον αντιρρησία συνείδησης, δηλαδή τον Γιώργο τον Ανώνυμο επειδή αναζητεί νέους ρυθμούς, αλλά ακούει και κανα παλιό μέσα μέσα  :Lol: 

Επίσης και στα παιδιά που έβγαλαν απο τον πινακα "Τελευταίαες Δημοσιεύεις" της αρχικής σελίδας του φόρουμ την κατηγορία "Γενική Συζήτηση" για να μη φαίνεται, δε πειράζει  :Wink: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdhu1fC_f4E&fmt=18"]YouTube- stin discotek elpida[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Επειδή τελευταία όλο youtube βάζουμε πάρτε και κάτι καινούργιο!
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλο τον κόσμο που αγαπά τα 80ς!

Πάρτε ένα megamix video μιας ώρας!!!

Video_: 576x432, 1308btr 4/3, XviD
Audio_: mp3, 320kbps, 2 channels
Durat_: 59min
size__: 700 MB




http://rapidshare.com/files/379236854/mvICTmv.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379242254/mvICTmv.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379247628/mvICTmv.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379252611/mvICTmv.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379257871/mvICTmv.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379262730/mvICTmv.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379268074/mvICTmv.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/379273897/mvICTmv.part8.rar


Κωδικός : bouboulina9

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Εκείνη κάτω αριστερά η Σαμπρίνα είναι?  :Cool:  :Lol:

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ας βάλω κι εγώ μερικά τραγούδια, αφιερωμένα σε όλους.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cowp0eP8VOo"]YouTube- Joyce Sims - Come Into My Life[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKBXUPmXSDQ"]YouTube- Mel &amp; Kim - That's The Way It Is[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Και New Wave.
Εκπληκτικό video clip
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJeWyS"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]
Καναδέζικο συγκρότημα.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmWxUGStTj4"]YouTube- Martha &amp; The Muffins - Echo Beach[/ame]
Οι Νεορομαντικοί όπου η μουσική συνδοιαζόταν με τα περίεργα μαλλιά και το ανάλογο ντύσιμο.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiJmpK0ZAsE"]YouTube- Spandau Ballet To Cut A Long Story Short[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ECu-JzaVLY"]YouTube- HUMAN LEAGUE - THE SOUND OF THE CROWD (30/04/1981)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-zOARrKMZA"]YouTube- Love Missile F1-11 (WW3 Classic)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

> Εκείνη κάτω αριστερά η Σαμπρίνα είναι?



Ναι και έχει στο κλιπ μια δυσκολία να κρατήσει το πάνω μέρος του μαγιώ της στη θέση του  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Ναι και έχει στο κλιπ μια δυσκολία να κρατήσει το πάνω μέρος του μαγιώ της στη θέση του



Προηγείται με διαφορά στήθους  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## pol465

Τσιμπάτε μερικά ITALO  :Tongue2: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUn7siL2XxE"]YouTube- Alex C - Tonight All Night (1986)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odi4cI1Nljs"]YouTube- ALAN ROSS - Valentino Mon Amour (Extended) (best audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBvvkoybhoo&feature=related"]YouTube- ALEXA LECLΘRE - AVEC TOI, CONTRE TOI (1985)[/ame]

Πάνο...... το θέμα που άνοιξες δεν ξεμπερδεύεται....... χαχαχαχα!!!!!!
 :Dancing:

----------


## aeonios

Η Αlexa Leclore πήρε το You're my heart, you're my sould των Modern Τalking και το έκανε σε γαλλική έκδοση  :Smile:

----------


## aeonios

Αντε πάρτε και την πρωινή μου ιταλο-αφιέρωση:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BEAji85CpM"]YouTube- MODERN TALKING - Who Will Save The World?[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waXX85iWNOo"]YouTube- Cha Cha Cha - Key Largo 1985 Euro disco[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeyWJAZIIPQ"]YouTube- STEPHANY - don't let me down[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i43ZLaWsHY"]YouTube- Stephany- Shame[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1l56OaAIyQ"]YouTube- BRIAN ICE - Talking to the night (best audio)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NIIhdLHqF0"][/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Τα αναλογικά synthie ήταν και είναι εκπληκτικά.Προσέξτε το moog.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FagjnIgUk6Q"]YouTube- Howard Jones - New Song (Original '83 Recording)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GRr2PTPXso"]YouTube- 'System Addict' by Five Star[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ένα καινούργιο στον ήχο του '80.Έχει εκπληκτικό βίντεο.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUsbpmQ9-mc&feature=PlayList&p=7FBEC7E5D7C5770F&playnext_fr  om=PL&playnext=1&index=24"]YouTube- La Roux - Bulletproof[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Ωραίος ο Πέτρος!!!
Μπράβο που πρόσεξες το μουγκάκι ! Νομίζω πως πρόκεται για το memorymoog που είχε σκάσει 1-2 χρόνια πριν αν και τα γράμματα της διαφήμισης το σκιάζουν! Δυστυχώς αυτά για μας ήταν άπιαστα όνειρα. Θυμάμαι μια δεκαετία + αργότερα που κατάφερα με τρελές οικονομίες να πάρω το πρώτο μου Korg!

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ένα αντιπολεμικό τραγούδι.Τα πλάνα είναι από το Βιετναμ.έγινε πάλι επιτυχία την δεκαετία του όταν το διασκεύασε ο Bruce Springsteen.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX7V6FAoTLc"]YouTube- Edwin Starr - War (What Is It Good For?)[/ame]
Ένα ποπ τραγουδάκι που φαίνεται ανώδυνο όμως αναφέρεται στον μέσο όρο ηλικίας των μάχιμων Αμερικανών στο Βιετνάμ και τις επιπτώσεις σ' αυτούς 10 χρόνια μετά το τέλος του πολέμου.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byCCmBwRjGw"]YouTube- Paul Hardcastle  - Nineteen[/ame]
Δεν είναι 80'ς αλλά αξίζει.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eghi7...es%20in%20Iraq

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Ωραίος ο Πέτρος!!!
> Μπράβο που πρόσεξες το μουγκάκι ! Νομίζω πως πρόκεται για το memorymoog που είχε σκάσει 1-2 χρόνια πριν αν και τα γράμματα της διαφήμισης το σκιάζουν! Δυστυχώς αυτά για μας ήταν άπιαστα όνειρα. Θυμάμαι μια δεκαετία + αργότερα που κατάφερα με τρελές οικονομίες να πάρω το πρώτο μου Korg!



Ναι αυτό είναι.Ακούγαμε εκπληκτικό (αναλογικό φυσικά) ήχο τότε.Μου άρεσαν τα synthie (και τα drums) αλλοιώς μπορεί να μην άκουγα ηλεκτρονική μουσική αλλά και  ιταλο ντίσκο.Μιας και μιλάμε για synthie θα βάλω ένα από τους πρωτοπόρους.Δυστυχώς δεν τους είδα όταν είχαν έρθει εδώ πρέπει να ήταν το 2003.Αυτοί είχαν και έχουν Roland.Παρεπιπτόντως αν έχεις κάποια δική σου ηχογράφηση παρακαλώ να την ακούσουμε.Εγώ δεν ηχογράφησα τα δικά μου ποπάκια ακόμα.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RwZcYpn4_E"]YouTube- COMPUTER LOVE LIVE 1981[/ame]

----------


## pol465

Ένα αγαπημένο τραγούδι.... που έρχεται κι αυτό από την υπέροχη δεκαετία 80 και την ITALO DISCO
REEDS - In your Eyes
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfvtowsWle8&feature=related"]YouTube- REEDS - In your Eyes[/ame]

και εδώ είναι live
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BZFnqETDE4&feature=related"]YouTube- Reeds in your eyes live and Gigi s Group[/ame]


Ένα επίσης αγαπημένο κομμάτι είναι το παρακάτω....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb76hFMVYIk&feature=related"]YouTube- Steve Allen - Letter From My Heart[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Πάνο...... το θέμα που άνοιξες δεν ξεμπερδεύεται....... χαχαχαχα!!!!!!



Το θέμα δεν το άνοιξα εγώ , μόνο σαπόρτ έκανα.... χι χι χι

Παίρνουμε το σαμπλ απο το αγαπημένο μας παιχνίδι, στα 16bit και φτιάχνουμε το παρακάτω:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOe0UwSh3Ds&fmt=18"]YouTube- Tetris music[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δυσκοεύτικα να το κάνω rip αλλά... :Laugh: 
Αφιερώνεται σε όλους που μπαίνουν στο παρόν θέμα... 
Το παρακάτω ντοκουμέντο, ανέβηκε απο την προσωπική συλλογή μου:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYYbVQ2SnPQ&fmt=18"]YouTube- Disco Barbarella ????????.wmv[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Nάσαι καλά βρε Πάνο και όσο σκέφτομαι πως τώρα πια εκεί έχει σκυλάδικα κτλ.......

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Nάσαι καλά βρε Πάνο και όσο σκέφτομαι πως τώρα πια εκεί έχει σκυλάδικα κτλ.......



thnx aeonios, είδα οτι ο Dj Tony ανέβασε και αυτός κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλωστε έπαιξε εκεί:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIXNEhTQuFU&fmt=18"]YouTube- Barbarella intro[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Βελόνας κόλλημα ...  (_ωραίο θέμα_)
Ένας κατάλληλος για να διδάξει το θέμα είναι φυσικά ο Grand Master Flash, ξέθαψα μερικά βίντεο του επι το έργο: ο τύπος με το καπέλο και το γυαλί όλα τα λ7
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-zix4dMjbA&fmt=18"]YouTube- Wild Style Scratch Grandmaster Flash[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiP7RwIpdqI&fmt=18"]YouTube- How to do a Break Mix 1983 Grand Master Flash[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9vKAWft9k0&fmt=18"]YouTube- Grandmaster Flash &amp; Jam Master Jay battle[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP0Z4NdKvnw&fmt=18"]YouTube- Grand master flash-scratch perverts (best  scratches)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPcniTw4qIo&fmt=18"]YouTube- Grandmaster Flash - The adventures[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Οπότε φαντάζομαι πως αυτά είναι ύμνους στους οπαδούς του old-school !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1RaOSuPIkk"]YouTube- Word of Mouth f. DJ Cheese- King Kut[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmGCtjBpWRA"]YouTube- Divine Sounds - What people do for money[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCx_MmUcKYU"]YouTube- Rock Master Scott- The Roof Is On Fire (SCRATCHIN' &amp; JIVIN' VERSIONS)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry-o4DwEoFY"]YouTube- The Godfather - Spoonie Gee[/ame]

και φυσικά λίγο grandmaster flash: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWBucLnKRZU"]YouTube- RARE &quot;Grandmaster Flash &amp; The 4 MCs &quot; 12/23/1978 (Part  1/3)[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Εδώ η Σάντρα είναι μπουμπού και με τις φίλες της είχανε το συγκρότημα arabesque!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz0R6f-Txmc"]YouTube- Arabesque - Midnight dancer[/ame]

Μετά το 83 γνώρισε τον Κρετού καλύτερα και τον παντρεύτηκε οπότε το 84 παράτησε τις κολλητές και έκανε τη γνωστή σόλο καριέρα.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

έβαλα κάτι στο άλλο θέμα εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&postcount=232

----------


## a14

κάτι για να μειώσει το ζόρι των ημερών

καλοκαίρι 1979

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nION5_4EBOg"]YouTube- D.D.Sound - She's Not A Disco Lady[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μιάς και περιμένω απο εκεί που λέει το τραγούδι κάποια πράγματα... θυμήθηκα το κλίπ !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug5-leW1uLw&fmt=18"]YouTube- Lee Marrow - Shanghai[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

βάζω αλλα δύο αμαρτία  είναι...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK_j3i4dnlI&fmt=18"]YouTube- LEE  MARROW  - MISTER FANTASY[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ1nh5R83tM&fmt=18"]YouTube- Lee Marrow - Sayonara[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V112pTo--Js"]1977 Cerrone - Supernature[/ame]

----------


## thomasskoy

ποοπο τωρα ειδα το θεμα.Αρε τι μου θυμησατε ωραια χρονια που περασαμε και δυστιχως δεν θα ξαναερθουν!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για όσους δεν είναι σίγουροι τι πηγαίνει μετά έκανα αυτό σε πραγματικό χρόνο:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puym3LKtbHo&fmt=18"]YouTube- Mr Fantasy Vs Self Control[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Mπράβο Πάνο................In virtual DJ we trust !!!

Χωρίς μίξη και διαφημίσεις πάρτε:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ur99x5-Zcg"]YouTube- Kenny Masters ~ Touch Of Magic ~ 1986[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLua5jo90B4"]YouTube- La bionda - One for you , one for me[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8NVQ0iao0g"]YouTube- Santa Esmeralda - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38"]YouTube- Do The Hustle[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8--T-xHc9nQ"]YouTube- Beatmasters feat. Betty Boo - Hey DJ (1989)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfJjS6r41Kw"][/ame]

----------


## pol465

καλημέρα.
Στο βίντεο κλιπ  που αναρτηθηκε LEE MARROW - MISTER FANTASY
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK_j3i4dnlI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- LEE  MARROW  - MISTER FANTASY[/ame]
πιθανών να είναι ο MARTINELLI διότι έτσι γράφει στο βίντεο κλίπ μιας και αλλου παν τα λόγια και αλλου η εικόνα. άσε που φαίνεται και μονταρισμένη και επαναλαμβάνονται τα ίδια σημεία στο βίντεο.
Άλλωστε μοιάζει με τυπο στο παρακάτω βίντεο
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YxWwj-qS4g"]YouTube- martinelli - cinderella[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να είχε το βίντεο του κομματιού martinelli - σταχτοπούτα και να  ανέβασε στη θέση του τον ήχο απο το Mr Fantasy σε αυτήν έκδοση maxi single, που δεν την είχα ξανακούσει...
Έχω το maxi single του Mr Fantasy και το έχω κάνει rip απο το δίσκο, έχει σε δύο εκτελέσεις το κομμάτι safety και instrumental, άν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις ένα κομμάτι 233mb για να ακούσεις ποιότητα δίσκου υπερδειγματοληψίας, να μου πείς για να το ανεβάσω κάπου ΄!
Αποκατάσταση του πραγματικού κομματιού εδώ:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmxA06rFveQ&fmt=18"]YouTube- Martinelli - Cinderella[/ame]

----------


## pol465

Φαντάζωμαι ότι είναι τουλάχιστο 96Khz / 24 Bit.
Έχω κάνει κι εγω ανάλογες ηχογραφήσεις παλαιότερα αλλα η αποθήκευσή τους είναι 44100hz / 16 bit. η σύλληψη και επεξεργασία έγινε σε 96Khz / 24 bit.
Ανέβασέ το σε ραπιδ να το ακούσουμε.
τι βελόνες και κεφαλές χρησιμοποίησες και ποίο πικάπ?
Τι προενισχυτή RIAA?
Ποιά κάρτα ήχου?
και κάτι άλλο. μήπως είσαι στο 80ς φόρουμ?

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AVAHnXsw_E&feature=related"]1978 La Bionda -   Sandstorm[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δε θα χαρακτήριζα επαγγελματική την εγγραφή μου γιατί πχ δε μου αρέσει να βάλω κανένα φίλτρο για τα click - pops για να είναι χύμα και καθαρός ο ήχος. Η εγγραφή είναι στα 96.0 KHz - 24 bit χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση κάποιου μίκτη ή equalizer.  το αρχείο wav παίζει με win media player και έχει φοβερό μπάσσο.
H κεφαλή : http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbas...3/1/428631.jpg
Το πικάπ είναι το Technics sl - b2
Χρέη προενυσχυτή εκτελούνται απο τον Α616 http://audio-database.com/PIONEER-EX.../amp/a-616.JPG http://soundt.18.forumer.com/index.p...=post&id=13368 
Το πρόγραμμα σύλληψης είναι το Wavelab
τελικά αποφάσισα να ανεβάσω Ivana Spagna: mirage - woman
εδώ είναι ο σύνδεσμος του κομματιού. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D0OXPLMS 


Γράψε μου λίγο τη διεύθυνση του φόρουμ γιατί και σε ποιό φόρουμ δεν είμαι γραμμένος με 80's

----------


## aeonios

Αντε καιρό είχαμε να γράψουμε εδώ:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yQW9lkj0n0"]YouTube- Wham Club Tropicana[/ame]

Ναι είναι η funny version . Nα και το κανονικό:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iab3JQG7-E"]YouTube- Wham!-Club Tropicana (1983)[/ame]

και.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy14ywPAnLQ"]YouTube- George Michael &amp; Wham! - Edge of Heaven[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgIrv-JH8ak&feature=PlayList&p=8EDF2AF520800BAA&playnext  _from=PL&playnext=1&index=23"]YouTube- Vanessa Paradis - JOE LE TAXI - Music Video - French Version[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

aeonie πήγαινε στην 33 σελίδα, να  κατεβάσεις το κομμάτι και να πεις τη γνώμη σου :Smile:

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω Mix-κασέτα 83-84, με εισαγωγή το Μirage - Woman, φοβερό κομμάτι!!
Άν το κασετόφωνο παίζει ακόμα, θα την ανεβάσω σε mp3.
Παρόμοια με τον DJ Palmer στην Dorian Gray.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z1b6SMaoD4&feature=related"]MIRAGE-Woman[/ame]

panos_panopoulos Οικονομία....γιατί σε wav; Μας κάνεις τη ζωή δύσκολή!

----------


## aeonios

Καλά ήθελε να κρατήσει ο Πάνος την ποιότητα γιαυτό και την έκανε σε wav!!
Μπράβο φοβερός!!!

----------


## pol465

Μπράβο Πάνο.... φοβερή δουλειά και πολυ καλη ηχογράφηση.

Νομίζω όμως ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο για εξοικονόμηση χώρου να τα κρατάς σε flac.

Σε στέλνω σε σχετικό θρέαντ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...c+%DE%F7%EF%F5
Σχετικά με το φόρουμ θα σου στείλω pm

Τα κράτς και το θόρυβο μπορείς να τα εξαλείψεις
δες το βίντεο
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krWIvP9DKvc&feature=related"]YouTube- REMOVING NOISE VINYL RECORDS AUDACITY[/ame]

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ψάχνοντας στην ''ζούγκλα'' του σκληρού δίσκου σήμερα βρήκα αυτό.Ενδιαφέρουσα εκτέλεση.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0glyfdim1Q"]YouTube- Samantha Fox I can't get no satisfaction[/ame]
Απ'ο τα 80's κι αυτή.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0nhLkmmPKQ"]YouTube- Dollie De Luxe - Queen of the night-Satisfaction[/ame]
Οι θρυλικοί Devo.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e75BUYdZq-g"]YouTube- Devo-Satisfaction[/ame]
Μία ακόμα εκπληκτική διασκευή.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr4XnP4tAtc"]YouTube- otis redding - Satisfaction - Otis Blue[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Μπράβο Πάνο.... φοβερή δουλειά και πολυ καλη ηχογράφηση.
> 
> Νομίζω όμως ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο για εξοικονόμηση χώρου να τα κρατάς σε flac.
> 
> Σε στέλνω σε σχετικό θρέαντ
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...c+%DE%F7%EF%F5
> Σχετικά με το φόρουμ θα σου στείλω pm
> 
> Τα κράτς και το θόρυβο μπορείς να τα εξαλείψεις
> ...



Τα έχω υπόψη μου όλα αυτά, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι πάντα  κάτι χάνεις απο το πρωτότυπο όταν εισαγεις φίλτρα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τα ακούω. 
Τώρα για το μέγεθος του αρχείου τα πέρασα σε Dvd το 2006 που το έκανα και με το wavelab το έκανα και σε wav για CD.  αμα θέλεις να το μικρύνεις χρησιμοποίησε το πρόγραμμα και εδώ καλές οδηγίες για downsample & Dithering: http://forum.kithara.gr/index.php?topic=35261.0 δες το όμως σαν να έχεις την ''μήτρα'' του δίσκου  :Laugh: 
To κομμάτι σε mp3 απο αλλού:
http://c.wrzuta.pl/wa237/7d8852ba000...0-%20woman.mp3

----------


## pol465

Πάνο με ποια κάρτα ήχου έγινε η ηχογράφηση?

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Πάνο με ποια κάρτα ήχου έγινε η ηχογράφηση?



Έγινε με on board ALC 665 τοτε (2006) μέχρι 96khz-24bit.
Σήμερα έχω πάλι on board στα 192khz  :Cursing:  καλημέρα

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03FnBFscMVM&fmt=18"]YouTube- Bruce &amp; Bongo - Geil (Musicvideo 1986)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzAyYBuKshI&fmt=18"]YouTube- Radiorama - Yeti (Special Remix)[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

80's
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cznha2YTTh0"]Visage - Fade to Grey[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfWo_GltjnI&feature=related"]OMD - Electricity[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ_X43zcXcU"]OMD - Enola Gay[/ame]

----------


## pol465

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2XPGCn2btg"]YouTube- Dieter Bohlen ( Ryan Simmons ) - The Night Is Yours -  The Night Is Mine[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz3GEMEfDpQ"]YouTube- Red For Love  - Grant Miller[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4RGb6-9qh0"]YouTube- ASSO - Don't stop **** RARE ITALO DISCO FUNK[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8NDAzJAUY"]YouTube- Shaker Shake (side b)   -  Time[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBloGedXbZs"]YouTube- Matia Bazar - Ti sento[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B7XCT0aHqw"]YouTube- CLIP VIDEO - ALBERT ONE - FOR YOUR LOVE.mpg[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBHQ0Q6iYJI"]YouTube- JD Jabber - Dont Wake Me Up[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvI-hwCtSoY"]YouTube- Romano Bais - Dial My Number[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghH1qrx4JmQ"]YouTube- Paul Rein - Lady O[/ame]


Θυμάμαι στην κυψέλη κάποιος ρ/σ είχε βάλει αυτό για σήμα έναρξης το 1985 και πιθανόν ο ίδιος να έκανε πρόγραμμα και στο LeROI στο Γαλάτσι όταν πρωτοάνοιξε . Πριν γίνει rock bar έπαιζε italo ! :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTedgTQnffA"]YouTube- Ray Cooper - Destination[/ame]

και κάτι πιο γνωστό του Ray:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZcmpDTGxp0"]YouTube- Ray Cooper - Breakdown[/ame]

και προς το R&B 80s

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJz3syNbtE"]YouTube- The Whispers - Rock Steady Official Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mzXWUW19R8"]YouTube- ain't nothing going on but the rent-1986[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPTwcwA6vuk"]YouTube- Pointer Sisters - Dare Me[/ame]

----------


## jimnaf

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoXvDleWJ5U"]YouTube- Cheryl Lynn - Got To Be Real[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arxhW1RgDDo"]YouTube- George McCrae -- Rock Your Baby[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFYOHrwi-W8"]YouTube- Hot Chocolate - Emma[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-GkwIRbLw8&feature=related"]YouTube- Hot Chocolate - Every 1's a winner 1978[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πάμε λοιπόν:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy9l4xX8MAw&fmt=18"]YouTube- LONDON BOYS I'm Gonna Give My Heart (198 :Cool: [/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVeRtgwSkp8&fmt=18"]YouTube- Oh Well-Oh Well(UK REMIX)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzD9CyFtH4o&fmt=18"]YouTube- Fancy-Slice Me Nice[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzVWUJucOCo&fmt=18"]YouTube- Whitney Houston I Wanna Dance With Somebody 1987SkidVid XviD[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53oYdwd4zes&fmt=18"]YouTube- Maria Vidal - Body Rock[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0sp-2dF3ME&fmt=22"]YouTube- CC Catch - Cause You Are Young (HD)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGqRCrz3kxQ&fmt=18"]YouTube- VENUS         Hot Sun On Video[/ame]
και για να μην υπάρχει κανείς που να λέει οτι μπαίνουνε διπλα και τριπλά ένα που μπαίνει για πρώτη φορά:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BNClfZqsJ8&fmt=18"]YouTube- Passengers - Casino (1981)[/ame]

----------


## pol465

Πάμε.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI"]YouTube- Party All The Time  -  Eddie Murphy  (HQ Audio)[/ame]

----------


## BASILISP

Πο πο πο κομματαρες! Οικονομια για να παρουμε την κασσετα και να την χιλιο-ακουσουμε μετα! Ελιωνε πραγματικα στο κασετοφωνο...  :Rolleyes:  Και καθε λιγο και λιγακι υπηρχαν νεα δυνατα τραγουδια αλλα δεν ξεχναγες τα παλια μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

:Rolleyes: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikHded_qTCs&fmt=18"]YouTube- Grammata Vs Owner.avi[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Όποιος πατήσει play ωφελημένος θα βγεί απο τη 12άδα:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDV_dBYp4h0&fmt=18"]YouTube- Mr. Flagio - Take a Chance (Italo-disco 1983)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER6HYd-clxA&fmt=18"]YouTube- Secret Service - Flash In The Night[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcEj6zT7RgY&fmt=18"]YouTube- Pretty Face   - Styloo[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2TeKxFefW8&fmt=18"]YouTube- DOCTOR'S CAT - Feel The Drive (instrumental)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9WB_4hh1ao&fmt=18"]YouTube- Charlie - Space Woman 1984[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTOtED-k0Ew&fmt=18"]YouTube- Roni Griffith - Spys[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFHMD1cedjc&fmt=18"]YouTube- Zed - &quot;Plastic Love&quot; (1983)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AepHGjwE-J0&fmt=18"]YouTube- Hotline - Fantasy (1982)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZG2Be-xzII&fmt=18"]YouTube- Q - &quot;The Voice of 'Q'&quot; (1982)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwO-XDU6TTU&fmt=18"]YouTube- Lily Ann - &quot;Going Crazy&quot; (1984)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PuRV09Rgl8&fmt=18"]YouTube- Escape from New York - &quot;Fire in My Heart&quot; (1984)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HXydRY_B3s&fmt=18"]YouTube- Crazy Gang - &quot;Telephone Computer&quot; (1983)[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLbEZU7YB-w"]Scotch - Disco Band[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N81QDkf5gN8"]Scotch - Money Runner[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxDt7eYOjG0&feature=related"]Scotch - Delirio mind[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

> YouTube- Grammata Vs Owner.avi



Ενσταση αγαπητέ φίλε...το τραγούδι είναι κλεμένο νομίζω από την Μαντώ! Οπότε εγώ θα το μίξαρα με το παρακάτω:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETL372RCILU"]YouTube- Mandy - Fill Me Up // ?????[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

Για να είσαστε έτοιμοι για ένα ακόμα Σ/Κ με ιταλο:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA"]YouTube- One Night in Bangkok - Murray Head (HQ Audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Lec3m1pLY"]YouTube- Obsession - Animotion (HQ Audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH1O6nyKnow"]YouTube- Goodbye To You - Scandal (HQ Audio)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDdc37P6r3I"]YouTube- RENEGADES of FUNK -Afrika Bambaata &amp; Soul Sonic Force[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFG4_YiB6ek"]YouTube- Slick Rick &amp; Doug E Fresh - The Show - 1985[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPypVicUous"]YouTube- Amanda Lear - Palace Hotel (84)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpL7dpYVweo"]YouTube- Taffy - Step by step[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SGrrGueGRY"]YouTube- Taffy - Walk Into The Daylight[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nTbR1f2jEc"]YouTube- THE TWINS - The game of chance (Long 12'' Version Video Clip)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWle6cgDymU"]YouTube- 'Lectric Funk - Shangaied (DiscoCat78 Remix) 1979[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgRl0DoLuuY"]YouTube- SYLVESTER - CAN'T STOP DANCING (1979)[/ame]

H lady gaga των 80ς!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofyphrXTpJY"]YouTube- Lene Lovich - BLUE HOTEL - Attenti a noi due 1982[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHLewcdIWlw"]YouTube- Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlztPtOByMY"]YouTube- Rockets - Galactica (1980)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59EuNLd5I-I"]YouTube- REVANCHE - MUSIC MAN (1979)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMRzgyLY3c0"]YouTube- Secret Service - Ten O'clock Postman (Disco Show) '80[/ame]

----------


## MacGyver

Ξεχώρισαν τα : One Night in Bangkok, Obsession, Ma Quale Idea
Παραθέτω και τα δυνατά του Συλβέστρου!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Jp5ACkry8&feature=related"]Sylvester - Do You Wanna Funk[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkrKYvJpxcg"]SYLVESTER-YOU MAKE ME FEEL[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Ενσταση αγαπητέ φίλε...το τραγούδι είναι κλεμένο νομίζω από την Μαντώ! Οπότε εγώ θα το μίξαρα με το παρακάτω:



Η απορία σου λογική και εγώ την είχα... ο συνθέτης όμως και στα δύο είναι ο Κώστας Χαριτοδιπλωμένος έτσι δικαιολογούταν καλύτερα να έχει τα ίδια samples έλα όμως που και τα δύο τραγούδια της mandy και της αλέξια είναι παραγωγής το 1986, απο κάπου εμνεύστηκε για να το βγάλει ... έτσι άκουσε τα samples των Yes - owner, παραγωγής 1983 και "εμπνεύστηκε" ταπεινή άποψη πάντα...

*ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ* τον τίτλο του παρακάτω κομματιού μας τον λέει, όποιος όμως του αρέσει σαν άκουσμα το βάζει στο κινητό του και όταν τελειώσει αρχίζει ξανά απο αρχή (Loop). το έβαλα εδώ: http://www.mediafire.com/?zmj5izdmnmj#1 

καλό βράδυ

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Πάνο!ΚΑι εγώ απορώ με αυτά που λες...τι να πει κανείς!
Οσο για το τραγούδι μπορείς να το στείλεις ολόκληρο ή το βρήκες σε μίξη;

----------


## aeonios

Unmixed Italo MP3 192 Kbps CBR 

CD1

01 - Umberto Tozzi - Gloria
02 - Toto Cutugno - Lʼitaly
03 - Ricci E Poveri - Made In Italy
04 - Al Bano & Romina Power - Felicita
05 - Tiziano Ferro - Perdono
06 - Zucchero - Senza Una Donna
07 - Nek - Laura Non Cʼe
08 - Alice - Per Elisa
09 - Riccardo Fogli - Storie Di Tutti I Giorni
10 - Bino - Mama Leone
11 - Rocco Granata - Marina
12 - Adriano Celentano - 24.000 Baci
13 - Rafaella Carra - A Far Lʼamore Comincia Tu
14 - Loretta Goggi - Maledetta Primavera
15 - Alan Sorrenti - Tu Sei Lʼunica Donna Per Me
16 - Pupo - Su Di Noi
17 - Drupi - Piccola & Fragile
18 - I Santo California - Tornero
19 - Oliver Onions - Santa Maria
20 - Toto Cutugno - Insieme 1992

CD2

01 - Righeira - No Tengo Dinero
02 - Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita
03 - Silver Pozzoli - Around My Dream
04 - My Mine - Hypnotic Tango
05 - Matia Bazar - Ti Sento
06 - Raf - Self Control
07 - Ivan - Fotonovela
08 - Scotch - Disco Band
09 - P.Lion - Happy Children
10 - Miko Mission - How Old Are You
11 - Tony Esposito - Kalimba Da Luna
12 - Baltimora - Tarzan Boy
13 - Kano - Another Life
14 - Fun Fun - Happy Station
15 - Moon Ray - Comanchero
16 - Valerie Dore - The Night
17 - Gazebo - I Like Chopin
18 - Spagna - Call Me
19 - Sabrina - Boys




http://uploadbox.com/files/e90395d0c4

Για τις δύσκολες ώρες:
*Italo Premier World Vol 01* 
01 - Bardeux - Sex Machine 
02 - Instant - Pinball Dance On (Vocal Version) 
03 - Lama's - 1993 
04 - Jessica Jay - Chilly cha cha 
05 - Esavu - Sia-Sio&ugrave; (Breakin' Up) 
06 - Samantha Fox - Do Ya Do Ya (Wanna Please Me) 
07 - Noel - Silent Morning 
08 - Witch Elizabeth - My Destiny 
09 - Alan Barry - Innosent 
10 - Mr.Zivago - Yesterday 
11 - Twilight - Sound Again 
12 - Frank Loverde & Manifestation - Love Take Me High 

*Italo Premier World Vol 02* 
01 - Dana - Be My lover 
02 - Frank Dana - I remember 
03 - Intellivision - Demons and Vampires 
04 - Bank of America - Shall i go 
05 - Katya Lel' - This all (Russian Version) 
06 - Robots - Robot Synthesizer 
07 - Delanua - How many fill 
08 - Big Ben Tribe - Tarzan loves the summer nights 
09 - Linda Lusardi - Eye contact 
10 - Robert Tomasi - When i let you down 
11 - Trans X - Dance 
12 - Fancy - Jeanny 

*Italo Premier World Vol 03* 
01.-Black Gold - C'mon Stop 
02.-Capricorn - I Need Love 
03.-Chip Chip - Radio (bellissimo mix) 
04.-Jean & Jill - Blue Blue Eyes 
05.-Lime - Wake Dream 
06.-Low Atomic Style - Precaution (long vresion) 
07.-Magda Dioni - Dangerous 
08.-Mannequin - Boom Bam 
09.-Max&Company - Passion Of Fire (Boom Boom Mix) 
10.-Ryvon D.j. - I'm Gonna Dance 
11.-Suzy Q - Computer Music 
12.-Jackie Touche - Watch out 

*Italo Premier World Vol 04* 
01 - Aleph - Breakaway (Extended Mix) 
02 - Atrium - Hey Tonight 
03 - Boxcar - Freemason (extended_mix) 
04 - Christal - Fire Lady 
05 - Dyva - Clap again 
06 - Jackie Touche - Watch Out (Extended Version) 
07 - Kano - Freeway To Love 
08 - Larabell - Stop 
09 - Robert Camero - Deep In Love 
10 - Roni Griffith - Breaking Up (Remix) 
11 - Silent Circle - Time For Love (Super Action Mi 
12 - Suzy Q - Computer Music 

*Italo Premier World Vol 05* 
01 - Casablanca - Wonderful Train 
02 - David Lyme - You're My Desire 
03 - Den Harrow - Broken Radio 
04 - Hemyl - Keep On Rockin 
05 - Hivoh - To Be Together ( Extended Version ) 
06 - Joe Maran - Give Me A Break 
07 - John Christian - Ebony Eyes 
08 - Mark Hilton - Night Girl 
09 - Max Him - No Escape 
10 - Mr Rocambole - I ve Got Your Soul 
11 - Oxo - Keep On Living 
12 - Peter Richard - You For Only You 

*Italo Premier World Vol 06* 
01 - Annie Anner - Night In The City 
02 - Chris Lang - Disco Island 
03 - Dave Rodgers - Smoke On The Water 
04 - Humphery Robertson - Don`t Stop Loving Me (Extended) 
05 - J.D.Jaber - Don't Wake Me Up (Swedish Remix) 
06 - Joe Maran - Give Me A Break 
07 - 'Lectric Workers - Robot Is Systematic 
08 - Mark - Dreamland 
09 - Mike Mareen - Hero I Am (Special Disco Version) 
10 - N.O.I.A. - True Love 
11 - Neil Smith - Help Me Through the Summer 
12 - Roxanne - Show Me (Remix) 

*Italo Premier World Vol 07* 
01 - Amy & Alba - Look Into My Eyes 
02 - Cockroach - Get Back 
03 - Fabrizio Simoncioni - Suzy Oh 
04 - Gina - Let me free 
05 - Glen White - Tv Lover 
06 - Kano - Ikeya Seki 
07 - Local Boy - Thriller Owner 
08 - Lou Sern - Swiss Boy 
09 - Moses - Our Revolution 
10 - Peter Richard - You For Only You 
11 - Salvy & Giuly - Stop the world 
12 - The Creatures - Japan 

*Italo Premier World Vol 08* 
01 - Tasha - Lay All Your Love On Me (1992) 
02 - Olrando Jhonson - One nicht pleaser (1985) 
03 - Radio Movie - Communicating love (1984) 
04 - Citizen's - Shanana (1985) 
05 - Thomas Anders & Sound Chateau - Ibiza Baba Baya (200 :Cool:  
06 - Sharon - Touch Me Baby (Radio) (1989) 
07 - Comision - Blanca piel (1993) 
08 - Hot Shot - Love Is To Love A Lover's Love (1982) 
09 - Angelo Maria Morales (Ex Radiorama) - Go Go Dancing (2000) 
10 - Tiziana Rivale - Flame (200 :Cool:  
11 - Kim Leonard - Baby i need you (1985) 
12 - Elit - Senza tregua (No Data) 

*Italo Premier World Vol 09* 
01 - It Is Bis - Nearer 
02 - C.C. Catch - Jump in my car 
03 - Lava - Vova 
04 - Coo Coo - Oiah Eiah 
05 - Sogdiana - Do not leave 
06 - Disco Digitale - Another world 
07 - Clio - Feel The Fear 
08 - E. G. Daily - Say It, Say it 
09 - Yazoo - Situation (Deadline Mix) 
10 - Joy - Countdown of Love 
11 - Lian Ross - Baby i'm gonna on my way 
12 - Annie Anner - Night In The City 

*Italo Premier World Vol 10* 
01 - L.I.F.E. - It happens all the time (Remix) 
02 - Eugene - Living in your love 
03 - Mark Ashley - You are my Paradise 
04 - Vivien Vee - Pick Up 
05 - Neoton Familia - Abrakadabra 
06 - Sunset - Since you've gone away 
07 - Mirage - Jack Mix 2 
08 - Moonshine - China 
09 - M Like Moon - Sunlight 
10 - Yagmur - Ali Baba 
11 - Ryan Paris - Don't Let Me Down 
12 - Ivone Spagna - Come Il Cielo 

*Italo Premier World Vol 11* 
01 - Digital Jupiter - The Glory Of The Space (Vocoder) 
02 - Fuego - Misa Criolla (Short) 
03 - 883 (Caterina) - Sei Un Mito 
04 - Marcel Romanoff - I'd love you to want me 
05 - Electric Theatre - Summertime Hot Nights Fever 
06 - Jean Luc Lahaie - Femme Que J'aime 
07 - Spooky Voice - Killing Myself 
08 - Kiki Gaida - Virginal Mystery 
09 - Malvaho - La Cotorra Criolla 
10 - Sandy Marton - La Paloma Blanca 
11 - Chianese - Day By Day 
12 - Caroline Loeb - C'est La Ouate (Project Reformer By Patoluichi) 

*Italo Premier World Vol 12* 
01 - Hithouse - Jack To The Sound of The Underground 
02 - Herrey - Love Is Better 
03 - Eva - Just Wanna Make Love 
04 - Red Gang - Fly To America (American Remix 1984) 
05 - Ceyx - Malavita 
06 - Nadia Cassini - Mistery Of The Night 
07 - Darlene Down - You'll Never Change 
08 - Planet 84 - The Gold Rush (Extended) 
09 - Corporation - You Are My Man 
10 - Tom Maurice - In A New World (Extended) 
11 - Filippa - Nar Jag Ser Dig 
12 - Fecchi & Milani - Te Gusta 

*Italo Premier World Vol 13* 
01 - The Don`s - M.a.f.f.i.a. 
02 - John Mendes - Love Is The Reason (Extended) 
03 - Los Garcia - Ali Baba 
04 - Charley - I Can't Love 
05 - Gianni Mocchetti Riky Maltese - Come Come Together 
06 - Klassik - Rainbow Friend (Rare) 
07 - Judy Cheeks - Mellow Lovin' 
08 - Joe Esposito - Down In Your Soul (Extended) 
09 - France Gall - Ella, elle l'a (Long) 
10 - Raggio Di Luna - Tornado Shout (Extended) 
11 - Doris D. & The Pins - It's Only Make Believe (Disco 1983) 
12 - Pamela Stanley - This Is Hot (Extended) 

http://hotfile.com/dl/14594648/37b06...ol_01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594681/646a5...ol_02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594716/712a4...ol_03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594780/b0a78...ol_04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594869/a114b...ol_06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594870/7f337...ol_05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594919/e2a09...ol_08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594955/5223d...ol_07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14594996/fea1a...ol_10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14595014/16797...ol_09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14595075/c30a1...ol_12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14595109/35e25...ol_11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/14595207/74a69...ol_13.rar.html

----------


## aeonios

http://rapidshare.com/files/83343719...he_Megamix.mp3

http://rapidshare.com/files/21071838...8_By_Joel_.zip

http://rs222tl2.rapidshare.com/files...r_Passion.divx

http://rapidshare.com/files/80805608...J_NeMeSiS_.mp3

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT4DnO5su7g"]YouTube- Shana - I Want You 1989 (Italo Disco)[/ame]

Και το song for denise - piano fantasia σε ελληνική έκδοση:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CZgNp9SUPg"]YouTube- Taki Chan - O Thauma[/ame]

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλημέρα aeonie σύντομα θα μάθουμε τίτλο διότι έδωσα γραμμή στο fb  σε πολλούς dj όσο για το τραγούδι δεν το έχω όλο το έκανα rip απο ταινία δε θυμάμαι ποιά αλλά αν θέλεις περισσότερο να ακούσεις, πάς στο ρόζ γάτο στο σημείο *47:49* , όταν ξυπνάει ο ...μουστάκας και το ακούς http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...6179051944699#

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Aeonie έβαλες το παιδί θαύμα  :Sad:  , θα προτιμούσα το βουκολικό των ημις :Lol: .
ο δεύτερος τίτλος λέει 80'ς ας ξεφύγουμε λίγο απο τα italo, quiz απο ποία ταινία έρχεται το παρακάτω;;;
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2He7Lp2Tr20&fmt=18"]YouTube- European Vacation with the Griess-wolds[/ame]

----------


## mihalas2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjqF6...eature=related

the best 80s   παιδια   ολα τα  ( the classic project ) γ@μ@νε απο το 1 εως και το10

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## aeonios

Κοίτα να δείς ρε παιδί μου που δεν το ήξερα σαν flash το τραγούδι αλλά σαν one love to give:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu0AZf7pLDw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yqcynBaWFk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDV_dBYp4h0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDz37r1s1Ng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI5YvvVe7Nk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeMGd-aeYY8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqqBs6kkzHE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtGwJo4vadE

Aν και ντιντίδες το τραγούδι είναι καλό:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw


Λίγη Δανέζικη Disco με τους Lavan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvbZI1qsQcg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcRJ0nc2c6g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgO5Pn-TDMU

και λίγη "Γαλλική Disco" με τη θεά Myl&#232;ne Farmer με αφορμή όσα έγιναν το Μάη στην Αθήνα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJwBmVmcVY

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## panos_panopoulos

my new old mix και επανέρχομαι





1) Baby's Gang Feat. Boney M - Happy Song  
2) Venus - hot sun on video
3) FLIRTS - Oriental Boy 
4) Fancy - Feuer und Eis
5) Stars on 45 - Stars on 45

----------


## MacGyver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tCEQwww65g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6f_ANMxjUQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mU-YSk32I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdXryyFw7No
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x1K5UH2nek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap-OO0xqTe4

----------


## aeonios

Ρε παιδιά ψάχνω ένα τραγούδι που λέγεται loverboy...τραγουδάει γυναίκα και δεν είναι από το γκρουπ loverboy φυσικά :Ρ και δεν είναι διασκευή του loverboy του ocean βγήκε ανάμεσα 1984-1987. Μήπως κάποιος φίλος πιο ψαγμένος το ξέρει;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Ρε παιδιά ψάχνω ένα τραγούδι που λέγεται loverboy...τραγουδάει γυναίκα και δεν είναι από το γκρουπ loverboy φυσικά :Ρ και δεν είναι διασκευή του loverboy του ocean βγήκε ανάμεσα 1984-1987. Μήπως κάποιος φίλος πιο ψαγμένος το ξέρει;



Προφανώς ψάχνεις το *pastry - loverboy*    aeonie !!!   :Tongue2: 
Ερώτηση στα αγγλικά pastry σημαίνει "παστρικιά" ;   :Lol: 
mp3 => http://www.filestube.com/281e649553ea558603e9/go.html

----------


## aeonios

Φαντάσου το τραγούδι το είχα βάλει εγώ στο τρέχων thread αλλά έχω χάσει το βυνίλιο από τη βιβλιοθήκη μου και όταν χάνεται κάτι τέτοιο είναι σαν να πέφτει ΔΝΤ στο σαλόνι !!!.....πάντως δεν μου ερχόταν να κάνω search στο forum. Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!!
Σαν ουσιαστικό το παστρικιά σημαίνει πουτάνα. Σαν επίθετο, απ' όπου και κατάγεται ετυμολογικά το ουσιαστικό, χαρακτηρίζει κάτι με την ιδιότητα του καθαρού.
Η λέξη άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή και την εγκατάσταση των προσφύγων στην Ελλάδα, όπου η έφεση των γυναικών προσφύγων στην καθαριότητα προκάλεσε μεγάλη εντύπωση στους ιθαγενείς, οι οποίοι όπως φαίνεται ήταν τσακωμένοι με τα σαπούνια.
Το θέμα της σωματικής υγιεινής ήταν ψιλοταμπού εκείνη την εποχή, πράγμα που έχει να κάνει με την επαφή ελλήνων και τούρκων στα χρονια της τουρκοκρατιας.
Οι οθωμανοί, λογω θρησκείας, υποχρεουνταν να πλενονται πεντε φορες τη μερα πριν τη προσευχη (abdest) και αμεσως μετα το σεξ .
Η συνηθεια αυτη των οθωμανών, με πρωτοστατη την εκκλησια (μην πλυθεις να μη φυγει το άγιο μύρο) εκανε τους χριστιανους να κανουν ακριβως το αντιθετο, και να θεωρουν μιαρους όσους πλένονταν!
Τη μοναδική εξαίρεση ως τότε αποτελούσαν οι ντόπιες πουτάνες, που η φύση της εργασίας τους τις υποχρέωνε να πλένουν συχνά τα ρούχα τους, τα σκεπάσματά τους αλλά και τους εαυτούς τους.Όμως το pastry σημαίνει γλύκισμα και όχι κάτι πονηρό!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Είπε κανείς τίποτα ; Τα ίταλο είναι εδώ και βασιλεύουν... :Dancing: 






 :Think:

----------


## aeonios

Θα τρίζουν οι αρθρώσεις των SAMOA PARK με τη house διασκευή .....

----------


## aeonios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb0cit18Hfc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9Onv_8MAr4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrAeKSP3S68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX20M7he2tE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuUE9HsOvEQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXtMYdEAAi0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyuvMyckILE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxQOZsSs-Jc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-xfUUVKbhg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ1_rFS8wyc

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Bpm 90 - 100   ή   45 - 50 με την παλιά κλίμακα   :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rwv-4IkatM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRonDmgcIU8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gBvvo0mTd0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juHswLVg__I

----------


## MacGyver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44MI3u9x23s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um8nnmPwsHo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26M9QU7TrgQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arUqoKjU3D4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_m_T850EEs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS9RPyznAPg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6m_8yOprGc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZWAqZN-uJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3fCFkl-BFU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmQVWH9u8Xo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc0SL06ByAM

----------


## aeonios

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rivK8tlyD8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lw1DFbHSgU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_MiRWo4Myw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeZ7jLYocNU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCVQpcY1au4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oem-eDEZa2w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCH1IlOfDTM

Και η Lady gaga είναι έτοιμη για italo disco (νομίζω είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το πρωτότυπο! Ο τύπος ρίχνει μέσα Brian Ice - Talking to the Night )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB4kAhT7acg

και το Bad Romance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ka3znPsSwk

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ξέρει κάποιος ποιό τραγούδι είναι αυτό που ψάχνω να βρώ στην ταινία
http://bubblare.se/movie/grekiska_kl...fi_gia_olous_2

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## aeonios

Με την ευκαιρία που ξανάνοιξε η γενική συζήτηση ας ακούσουμε και κανένα τραγουδάκι... δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο μου αρέσει περισσότερο!









Υ.Γ. Toν Mic Murphy που είναι ο τραγουδιστής των System τον έχουν κατηγορήσει μεταξύ των άλλων πως μιμείται τον μακαρίτη Μιχαλάκη.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ωραία επειδή άνοιξε πάλι το θέμα πρίν βάλω το κομμάτι παραθέτω σχεδόν όλα τα συγκροτήματα που έπαιξαν (έκλεψαν) sample απο το τραγούδι που θα παίξω στη συνέχεια: 


1981 - Dr. Jeckyll & Mr. Hyde - Genius of Love Rap
1982 - grandmaster flash - It's Nasty
1989 - Mac Dre - Little Bitch (lil Bruce Diss)
1990 - D-Crew - Cool M.C.
1990 - Public Enemy -Leave This Off Your Fu*kin Charts
1991 - 2nd II None - Niggaz Trippin'
1994 - Ant Banks - Roll Em Phat
1995 - Mariah Carey - Fantasy (Feat. Ol' Dirty Bastard)
1996 - Mark Morrison's - Return of the Mack 
1997 - Busta Rhymes - One
1998 - Redman - Brick City Mashin'!
1998 - Cam'ron - Me, My Moms & Jimmy
1999  -  Lil' Hawk- I﻿ Ain't From Africa 
2000 - P.M. Dawn - Gotta Be...Movin' on Up
2002 - X-Ecutioners - Genius Of Love 2002 feat. Chris Frantz & Tina Weymouth,? Biz Markie
2008 - Fresh Kid Ice - Roll Call 

ΜΙΛΑΜΕ *ΚΑΤΑΚΛΕΜΜΕΝΟ*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Και αυτό είναι το *original* του 1981 απο τα παραπάνω
οσο και να κλέψετε δεν πεθαίνουν τα 80's

----------


## MacGyver

Τι μου θύμισες !!



Υ.Γ: Κάποιος κάτω των 30 γνωρίζει τί είναι ο ήχος στο background στην αρχή του κομματιού?

----------


## pol465

enjoy it

----------


## aeonios

Σωστός ο Αποστόλης!!!Ευγε!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Kαλο - καλό , όσο σκεφτομαι τις ώρες που χρειάστηκαν!!
Αλλα απο αυτό που είδα και τα βίντεο είναι σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα και ανταμοίβει το θεατή χωρίς pixel. (_τελικά in vdj we trust;_)

----------


## pol465

Το τελικό αρχείο θα το ανεβάσω σε λίγο καιρό.
Ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμο.
Αυτό είναι το τρίτο μου βίντεο μιξ, αν εξαιρέσω τα audio.

----------


## aeonios

Γιατι μας στεναχωρείς και δεν μας δίνεις και τα άλλα δύο; !!!

P.S. In vdj we trust !!
P.S. 2 @ MacGyver Μη σου πουν πως είναι ήχοι από ΑΚ-47 με σιγαστήρα...

----------


## aeonios

http://rapidshare.com/files/12399992...r_Passion.divx

----------


## pol465

Dj pol465 - '80s (Video Mix) - (part 1)      
1       http://www.zshare.net/download/62631318f9adb429/
2       http://www.zshare.net/download/62641998521d51c5/



 DJ POL465 - We Gonna Party (video mix) (2009)       
1      http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7KJ3O58R
2      http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q3U7MCA5


pass: valve

Επειδή το φόρουμ δεν είναι χώρος διακίνησης τέτοιων αρχείων, δεν γνωρίζω αν επιτρέπεται να προβάλλονται.

Υ.Γ. Τα audio είναι καλύτερα

----------


## MacGyver

pol465 άριστος.
Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω τα video δεν είναι από μαζέματα (youtube κλπ), αλλά από την πηγή.
Επαγγελματία δείχνει η δουλειά. Και πάλι εύγε.

----------


## pol465

> pol465 άριστος.
> Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω τα video δεν είναι από μαζέματα (youtube κλπ), αλλά από την πηγή.
> Επαγγελματία δείχνει η δουλειά. Και πάλι εύγε.



Ερασιτέχνης είμαι. Ούτε σε κάποια σχολή πήγα ούτε μου έδειξε κανένας τίποτα.
Όλα τα βρήκα με μεράκι, ψάχνοντας και χρησιμοποιώντας την φαντασία μου.
Στο 80s Video Mix part 1 (είναι το πρώτο μου βίντεο μιξ) δεν θα δείτε καλή ποιότητα εικόνας διότι τα αρχικά βίντεο δεν τα βρήκα σε καλή ποιότητα.
Ο ήχος τους είναι όμως πάρα πολύ καλός μιας και ντουμπλάρισα όλα τα κομμάτια με νέο ήχο, κυρίως από αρχεία flac.
Το (We Gonna Party) έχει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας αλλά ο ήχος του είναι λίγο υποδιαίστερος.
Άλλωστε μπορείτε να το διαπιστώσετε με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το mediainfo.
To We gonna party πήγε αρκετά καλά σε ξένα σάιτ που το ανέβασα
Το enjoy the classics το πρόσεξα ακόμη περισσότερο. Η ποιότητα των βίντεοκλίπς είναι σε ποιότητα dvd. Όπως επίσης και τις αλλαγές.
Ελπίζω σε ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα που ανταγωνίζεται ξένους VJ's.

----------


## aeonios

Aπόστολε συγχαρητήρια και από μένα. Οτι και να πω θα είναι λίγο για τη δουλειά σου!ΑΞΙΟΣ!!!

----------


## pol465

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά.
Σας δίνω ένα μιξ που είναι τρεις ώρες και δώδεκα λεπτά.
Το είχα ανεβάσει πέρυσι.
Είναι πολύ απλό αλλά πολύ προσεγμένο.
Ιδανικό για όσους κανουν ταξίδια.

DJ pol465 - Memories Of The 80's 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OHMZLT93
pass: valve

----------


## mihalas2

γεια σου ρε αποστολη !!!
συνεχισε ετσι .
με γυρισες 25 χρονια πισω ,τοτε που ακουγαμε πραγματικη μουσικη
εισαι απαιχτος!!!!

----------


## aeonios

Ωραίες εποχές, έπινες 3 ποτά καθαρά, σε κέρναγαν τους κέρναγες, ο κόσμος ήταν χύμα...κρίμα που κάποιοι νεώτεροι δεν θα τα ζήσουν !

----------


## pol465

Όσοι προλάβανε και ζήσανε την εποχή των 80'ς είναι τυχεροί.

Τούτο εδώ τι είναι? Τυχαία το πέτυχα. Καινούρια συνεργασία?

----------


## SV1EDG

> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά.
> Σας δίνω ένα μιξ που είναι τρεις ώρες και δώδεκα λεπτά.
> Το είχα ανεβάσει πέρυσι.
> Είναι πολύ απλό αλλά πολύ προσεγμένο.
> Ιδανικό για όσους κανουν ταξίδια.
> 
> DJ pol465 - Memories Of The 80's 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OHMZLT93
> pass: valve




Εξαίρετος !!!  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## aeonios

Αποστόλη τα link για το σετάκι - '80s (Video Mix) - (part 1) 
1 http://www.zshare.net/download/62631318f9adb429/
2 http://www.zshare.net/download/62641998521d51c5/

μήπως μπορείς να τα μεταφέρεις σε κάποιον άλλο σέρβερ γιατί έχω τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το κατέβασμα από το zshare?
Moυ μετέφεραν και άλλοι 80πληκτοι το ίδιο παράπονο για τρομερά χαμηλό bandwidth αν δεν έχεις premium.

----------


## pol465

τα είχα ανεβάσει παλαιότερα σε megaupload

1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=57FRKXCY
2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZGS5G0WQ
3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HPAEEDN4

εάν έχω pass τότε αυτό είναι: valve


Δεν είναι σετάκι. Το ονόμασα part 1 με την προυπόθεση ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έκανα και το παρτ 2. 
Ελπίζω μελοντικά να το φτιάξω. Οπωσδήποτε θα είναι πολυ ανώτερο.

Το 80's video mix part1, είναι ένα βίντεο και πρέπει να κατεβούνε και τα δυο αρχεια zip απο το zshare ωστε να αποσυμπιεσει το αρχειο.
το ιδιο πρεπει να γινει και με το megaupload. Πρεπει να κατεβούνε και τα τρία παρτ για να το αποσυμπιέσετε.

----------


## mihalas2

καλημερα σε ολους τους 80αρωστους 
παιδια εχω περι τα 400gb με βιντεοκλιπ της δεκαετιας 80ς και 90ς
ταξινομημενα σε φακελους κατα συγκροτημα,πρεπει να τραβιεμαι απο το 1998
και επι τελους καταφερα να εχω μια αξιολογη συλογη.τα αρχεια ειναι κατεβασμενα απο οπου εβρισκα και καποια δεν εχουν και την καλυτερη ποιοτητα εικονας και ηχου παντως ακουγονται καλα.
θα ηθελα λοιπον εαν καποιος εχει την ιδια τρελα να ανταλαξουμε κοματια ωστε να γινει πιο πληρης η συλογη .
ενοειται οτι οποιος θελει κατι που εχω το στελνω.
υγ    εχω και τα clasic project απο 1-10 ειναι βιντεομιξ με 150+ τραγουδια το καθε ενα DVD ( παρα πολυ καλη συλογη)
ευχαριστω πολυ   ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

----------


## pol465

Μπράβο Μιχάλη......
Φαντάζομαι ότι η συλλογή σου θα είναι όσο γίνεται πληρέστερη. 
Η τεχνολογία προχωράει και οι οι ντι-τζέις κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστούν να παίζουνε βίντεο κλιπ.
Τα συγκεκριμένα βίντεο κλιπ που δεν έχουν καλό ήχο σιγά σιγά θα τα νταουμπλάρουν εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν σε καλύτερη ποιότητα. 
Επίσης πιστεύω ότι  η ποιότητα θα ανεβαίνει ανάλογα με τις ταχύτητες δεδομένων του διαδικτύου , αλλά και την αντίστοιχη χωρητικότητα των αποθηκευτικών μέσων.
Με λίγα λόγια λοιπόν, σε λίγα χρόνια αντί για flac θα κατεβάζουμε αρχεία βίντεο υψηλής ποιότητας. (εφόσον βέβαια δεν θα υπάρξει η αυστηρή όπως λένε αστυνόμευση).
Όμως.... οι τρόποι διακίνησης θα εξελίσσονται κι αυτοί για να ικανοποιούμε το παθος μας και εμεις οι μουσικοφιλοι.
Μπορούμε να ανταλάξουμε καποια αρχεια, όχι όμως στην συγκεκριμενη χρονικη περιοδο.

----------


## mihalas2

σιγουρα τωρα οχι , γιατι διακοπευω στο ναυπλιο, αλλα τον σεπτεμβρη θα παρουν φωτια οι σκληροι.
οσο και σκληροι και να ειναι εμεις θα τους γεμισουμε
εχουμε μαζευτει καμποσοι τρελοι για ανταλαγες.
παρεπιπτοντως δεν ειμαι ντι τζει , απλα μου αρεσει πολυ η μουσικη γενικοτερα

----------


## aeonios

Randy Crawford και οι crusaders

----------


## pol465

enjoy the classics (audio edition)
Το enjoy the classics δημιουργήθηκε με την ιδέα πως μπορούν να μιξαριστουν παλιά και νεότερα τραγούδια από διάφορες εποχές και με διάφορα είδη. 
Δημιουργήθηκε για να γίνει ένα βίντεομιξ το οποίο δεν συνηθίζεται στα Ελληνικά δεδομένα. 
Όμως κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή. 
Το βίντεο μιξ είναι το μέλλον των Dj's, πολύ πιο κουραστικό και χρονοβόρο από το audio mix να γίνει. 
Αυτό το οποίο θα κατεβάσετε είναι μόνο το audio μέρος και όχι το βίντεο. Το enjoy the classics (video edition) θα ανεβάσω σύντομα. Είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο και θα ενημερώσω το thread. 

01 Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face
02 Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
03 Nits - In The Dutch Mountains
04 Chicago - Stay The Night
05 Mike Oldfield - Shadow on The Wall
06 Oasis - Wonderwall
07 Joan Osborne - One Of Us
08 Eros Ramazzotti [feat. Tina Turner] - Cose Della Vita
09 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge
10 Outlandish - Aicha
11 Genesis - That's All
12 Hooters - Johnny B
13 Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
14 Paul Young - Love Of The Common People
15 Tina Turner - I Don't Wanna Lose You
16 Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer
17 Howard Jones - What Is Love
18 Toto - Pamela
19 The Cure - Lullaby
20 Tears For Fears - Shout
21 Mike Oldfield - To France
22 Nik Kershaw - The Riddle
23 Kid Rock - All Summer Long
24 Alannah Myles - Love Is
25 Mick Jagger - Lucky In Love
26 Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall
27 The Soup Dragons - I'm Free
28 Spin Doctors - Two Princes
29 The Offspring - Self Esteem
30 Europe - Rock The Night
31 The Rasmus - in the shadows
32 Erasure - Always
33 Bolland & Bolland - You're In The Army Now
34 Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City
35 Rod Stewart - Infatuation
36 Blondie - Rapture
37 Howard Jones - Things Can Only Get Better
38 Kajagoogoo - Too Shy
39 Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes
40 John Parr - St. Elmo's Fire (Man In Motion)
41 Simple Minds - Don't You  (Forget About Me)
42 The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin
43 Talk Talk - Such a shame
44 The Farm - All Together Now
45 Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy
46 The Clash - Should I Stay Or Go
47 Joan Jett - I Hate Myself For Loving You
48 INXS - New Sensation
49 Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning
50 Rolling Stones - Miss You
51 ZZ TOP - Gimme All Your Lovin'
52 Flash And The Pan - Midnight Man
53 Eurythmics - Sex Crime
54 Santa Esmeralda - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
55 Human League - Don't You Want Me
56 Cock Robin - The Promise You Made
57 Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere
58 Roxette - Neverending Love
59 Huey Lewis & The News - Power Of Love

enjoy the classics (audio edition)

----------


## leosedf

> Τι μου θύμισες !!
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ: Κάποιος κάτω των 30 γνωρίζει τί είναι ο ήχος στο background στην αρχή του κομματιού?



Γραφομηχανή! Είμαι 29 :P Ωραίο songi το άκουγα πιτσιρικάς.

----------


## mihalas2

Αποστολη 
εγραψες παλι.

----------


## pol465

Καλημέρα.
Το βίντεο μιξ είναι έτοιμο και μπορειτε να το βρείτε στην παρακάτω σελίδα.
http://djkosta-mixes.com/videomix/dj...-the-classics/
Θα πρέπει να κατεβάσετε 22 παρτ ώστε να μπορέσετε να εξάγετε το αρχείο ISO. Για όσους βρούνε δυσκολία, ας γράψουν η ας στείλουν pm.

Επίσης υπάρχει και μόνο το audio εδώ

----------


## ipso

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ αλλα....
Το λινκ του audio στην σελίδα σου δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## pol465

Έχεις δίκιο... Το έχω ανεβάσει ξανά σε zshare
και σε megaupload

----------


## aeonios

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παλί εδώ τριγυρνάτε;

Εβρέθη παλαιά βιντεοκασέτα αραχνιασμένη, απο το '87 αναπαράχθηκε σε βίντεο με πολλές κεφαλές, έγινε το αναλογο rip στον υπολογιστή το αρχείο ανέβηκε έπειτα στο youtube. η ποιότητα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά αφού παίζει απο τότε μη το πείτε σε κανέναν  :Tongue2: 

Υπάρχει κάποιος να μου πει πως μπορώ να πιάσω τέτοια κανάλια σήμερα ;
μάλλον πλέον δεν υπάρχουν ζητάω πολλά!





H ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΔΩ:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*Γίνεται να υπάξει στροφή στο παρελθόν 'στας ημέρας μας'; 
*

*Ε όλο και κάτι γίνεται.... GREEK - ITALO... 
*

*πως σας φαίνεται ;;;*






*+*

----------


## aeonios

Πρόκειται για τους 
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΑΝΔΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ :SYNTHS,DRUM MACHINES 
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ (DURION) : SYNTHS,DRUM MACHINES 
ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΖΟΛΩΤΑΣ :ΦΩΝΗΤΙΚΑ ,ΣΤΙΧΟΙ 
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την εξαιρετική δουλειά και ελπίζουμε να ακούσουμε και άλλες δουλειές !

----------


## MacGyver

Zbutsam Radio - Άρωμα πειρατικού ραδιοφώνου, στη νέα εποχή !!
http://zbutsam.net/

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ο Sal Solo των Classix Nouneaux.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAojT...layer_embedded

----------


## MacGyver

Λίγο ποιο πίσω .. στο 1974!
Μουσική επένδυση της σειράς της ΕΡΤ, Λέσχη μυστηρίου.

----------


## pol465

> Παλί εδώ τριγυρνάτε;
> 
> Εβρέθη παλαιά βιντεοκασέτα αραχνιασμένη, απο το '87 αναπαράχθηκε σε βίντεο με πολλές κεφαλές, έγινε το αναλογο rip στον υπολογιστή το αρχείο ανέβηκε έπειτα στο youtube. η ποιότητα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αλλά αφού παίζει απο τότε μη το πείτε σε κανέναν 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος να μου πει πως μπορώ να πιάσω τέτοια κανάλια σήμερα ;
> μάλλον πλέον δεν υπάρχουν ζητάω πολλά!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Πάνο το δευτερο βιντεο δεν το είδα.
Δυστυχώς το κατεβάσανε.

----------


## pol465

> *Γίνεται να υπάξει στροφή στο παρελθόν 'στας ημέρας μας'; 
> *
> 
> *Ε όλο και κάτι γίνεται.... GREEK - ITALO... 
> *
> 
> *πως σας φαίνεται ;;;*
> 
> 
> ...




Καταπληκτική δουλειά. Ποιας χρονιάς είναι η παραγωγή?
Είναι 2010 ?

----------


## pol465

Τελικά βρήκα ότι είναι 2009
εδώ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ούπς 
καιρο είχα να μπώ στο θέμα 
sorry Απόστολε...

*ΥΓ 
Yπήρχε η εκπομπή *Comfuzio* στην Ετ3 θυμάται κανένας το τραγούδι που άνοιγε την εκπομπή το θυμάμαι σαν μουσική αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τίτλο. Βοήθειες ; ;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σε μια εποχή που οι απαιτήσεις σε μνήμη αρχίζουν απο 4GB και αγγίζουν τα 16 τι θα λέγατε για μηχάνημα με 64kb ? 
Σας έφτιαξα νυχτιάτικα ΟΛΑ είναι αλήθεια ακόμη και η μυρωδιά. :Lol:

----------


## aeonios

Κάτι για να παίζει μέσα στ'αμάξι....

http://hotfile.com/dl/85411617/d4d4c...DIKAT.rar.html

----------


## aeonios

Μερικά διαμάντια:

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## radioamateur

**********DISCO BARBARELLA********** 










 :Smile:

----------


## MacGyver

> *Πέθανε ο Μπόμπι Φάρελ των Boney M*
> 
> Ο  Μπόμπι Φάρελ, ο ολλανδός τραγουδιστής και χορευτής του συγκροτήματος  της ντίσκο Boney M., πέθανε σήμερα, σε ηλικία 61 ετών, σε δωμάτιο  ξενοδοχείου της Αγίας Πετρούπολης, όπου βρισκόταν για συναυλίες,  ανακοίνωσε στην Ολλανδία ο πράκτοράς του, ο Τζον Σέιν.                               http://www.bobbyfarrell.com/index.php
> 
> Για μας που μεγαλώσαμε με την μουσική του αφήνει ένα κενό.

----------


## aeonios

Καλό ταξί βρε Rasputin  :frown: (( RIP

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η βαθιά μπάσο φωνή του χορευτή όπως και αρκετές γυναικείες των Boney M ήταν η φωνή του Frank Farian που  συνεργάστηκε με αρκετούς άλλους όπωςοι Meat Loaf, Milli Vanilli, Eruption. Γνωστό το σκάνδαλο των Milli Vanilli που ντούμπλαραν κάτι λιγότερο όμορφους αλλά καλλίφωνους μαύρους τραγουδιστές (ιδέα πάλι του FF)...

Ελπίζοντας να μην έχει 'ξαναπαιχτεί' βάζω το: *Eruption - Leave A Light*





G

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## GeorgeVita

Θα ξέρετε βέβαια ότι η *Ma Baker* εκτός από ηρωίδα ("...she knew how to die...") ήταν πολύτεκνη και είχε αναλάβει την εκπαίδευση των υιών της:
"... she taught *her four sons*
to handle their guns
she never could cry
but she knew how to die ..."

(φωνητικά από τον Frank Farian και εδώ)
G




Σημ: Steeve το link σου λέει ότι δε λειτουργεί στην Ελλάδα λόγω copyright ...

----------


## pol465



----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Οφείλω να ποστάρω για υπενθύμιση:  :Confused1:   ενθυμείται κανείς;









 :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aeonios

Μπράβο ρε Πάνο ωραίος! Τα θυμάμαι αλλά δεν ήξερα τους τίτλους !!!
Ιδίως το δεύτερο, το πονηρό χάλαγε κόσμο το καλοκαίρι του 1987 στις ντίσκο.

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ακούστε το και δείτε το ονομα του δημιουργού για να σας λυθούν πολλές - πολλές  απορίες  *-Ε Δ Ω-*

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## panos_panopoulos

όποιος κάτω απο 22 χρονών βρεί τι συσκευή είναι αυτή με το παρατεταμένο ζζζ στο 1:30 θα τον παραδεχτώ -->

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ... τι συσκευή είναι αυτή με το παρατεταμένο ζζζ στο 1:30 θα τον παραδεχτώ



phonexu9.jpg απάντηση: παλιο τηλέφωνο που έσερνες τον επιλογέα με το δάχτυλο για να σχηματίσεις τον αριθμό. +1 δωρο

επισης να μη μενουμε νηστικοί κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου πιέρο ραβίνι εδώ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δια τα γενέθλια μου σήμερα... :Lol:  , καλή ιταλο - ακρόαση

----------


## aeonios

Για όσους τραγουδάνε ορίστε η ευκαιρία για το 80ς factor!!
Instrumental + lyrics

































Και μια αφιέρωση στο φίλο μου τον pano που γιορτάζει με τα χρόνια μου πολλά:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZdIfpOF6ow

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## MacGyver

1983-1984
DJ_Palmer__Athens_Mix
Ένα μικρό δείγμα απο τον Palmer στην Dorian Gray καθώς και άλλο ένα απο Mix της εποχής.
Καθότι δεν έχω Line in στο laptop, έγινε εγγραφή απο το mic.
Επιφυλάσσομαι για καλύτερο ήχο αργότερα.
Το Deck αν και είναι ανενεργό από το 1995 τα κατάφερε με την πρώτη !!
Aiwa.jpg

----------


## aeonios

> Dorian Gray



Τι είπες τώρα!!! Πόσες all time disco πέρα από εκείνη τελικά υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή....θυμάμαι Barbarella/abc/bay queen/ηχοκίνηση/station 1 αλλά και μπύρα φυσικά στην όμπρε για ροκιές!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Λοιπόν έχω να δηλώσω τα εξής :
1) ο Dj Palmer ειναι μεγάλη ιστορία και σταθερή αξία στα 80's
2) το karaoke που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο Aeonios το σκέφτηκε έτη πρίν, να το κάνει ο Dj Palmer παίρνοντας τις instrumetal εκδόσεις του κάθε τραγουδιού και επεμβαίνοντας με το μικρόφωνο έφτιαξε το παρακάτω mix όπου τραγουδάει ο ίδιος! μιξάροντας!
οκ *εδώ* είναι απο τον Dj Tony και πάει δικαιωματικά στον Aeonio...

edit :Cool:

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Πάνο ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση αλλά δεν βρίσκει το τραγούδι...γράφει error 404 file not found. Θα μπορούσες να το δεις λίγο;

----------


## teo_GR

Καλημέρα λοιπόν έχω ένα DVD με κλιπακια εποχής 70-80
  Παρακάτω λίστα.
  Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε θα βρούμε ένα τρόπο να του το δώσω η να το ανεβάσω κάπου
  Για όλους.
disco1.jpg

----------


## MacGyver

Ορίστε και το Pretty Face (1983), χωρίς το echo του Palmer.

----------


## aeonios



----------


## pol465

Κάποια στιγμή θα ξεκινησω και ενα τρίτο με 80's
Προς το παρόν....
αυτο..

----------


## pol465

Κάποια στιγμή θα ξεκινησω και ενα τρίτο με 80's
Προς το παρόν....
αυτο..

----------


## MacGyver

Διαγωνισμός!!
Θυμάται κανείς σε ποιο τραγούδι ανήκει το παρακάτω απόσπασμα?

----------


## aeonios

> Κάποια στιγμή θα ξεκινησω και ενα τρίτο με 80's
> Προς το παρόν....
> αυτο..



Ανυπομονούμε για το remix!! :Smile: 

Y.Γ. Xωρίς να με ενοχλεί καθόλου νομίζω το coming είναι με ένα m ....όχι τίποτε άλλο μη μας την πέσει καμιά φιλόλογος!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Διαγωνισμός!!
> Θυμάται κανείς σε ποιο τραγούδι ανήκει το παρακάτω απόσπασμα?



κάτι ξέρω, αλλα  τι κερδίζω;

----------


## pol465

aeonios, όντως.. με ενα m ειναι
είναι δικο μου σφάλμα
ουτως η άλλως θα κατεβει το βιντεο απο τον γιουτούμπη σε λίγες μερες

----------


## spyropap

Σας έχω δει που χορεύεται και παίζεται παλιά τραγούδια vintage disco.
Τι το περάσατε το μαγαζί παλιατζίδικο? (αυτό είναι κατεψυγμένο αστείο)

Καλά κάνετε, κι εγώ μαζί σας..
Θυμάμαι κάποτε που η παλιά ντισκοτέκ έπαιζε electro pop.
Pop up grand pa..

----------


## GeorgeVita

+2 για το "παλαιοπωλείο": 
Quincy Jones: Ai No Corrida (1981) 







Chaz Jankel - Glad To Know You






G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ετούτο πάει σε όσους δεν πιστεύουν στη δύναμη της παλιάς μουσικής. 




@magyver δε σε ξέχασα περιμένω να ωριμάσει...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Επιτρέπονται "καρέκλες"; (αν όχι πατήστε το  για διαγραφή του)





G

----------


## aeonios

> Επιτρέπονται "καρέκλες"; (αν όχι πατήστε το  για διαγραφή του)
> 
> 
> G



 Οποιος το πατήσει θα φάει ban από τον admin και θα του κόψω τα χέρια!

----------


## jimk

ειχε ο αλφα με την ναταλια εκπομπη για την disco και εντα τραγουδι ιταλο δεν εβαλε...  τι να πω.. :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ειχε ο αλφα με την ναταλια εκπομπη για την disco και εντα τραγουδι ιταλο δεν εβαλε...  τι να πω..



Και εμείς έτσι θα κάτσουμε; Righeira "Vamos a la playa":

----------


## aeonios

> ειχε ο αλφα με την ναταλια εκπομπη για την disco και εντα τραγουδι ιταλο δεν εβαλε... τι να πω..



Γιαυτό βρε φίλε μου σου αφιερώνω και εγώ μερικά ιταλο άσματα αφού η ναταλια δεν εχει σχεση με τη μουσικη των 80ς αλλά ένας θεός ξέρει σε τι είναι ειδική :

----------


## spyropap

Οι πεθαμένοι έχουν ιστορία αλλά το νέο αίμα έχει ενέργεια, παρόν και μέλλον.
Να μην ξεχνούμε να ποτίσουμε την γλάστρα μας όσο το λουλούδι είναι ζωντανό.
Δεν έχω καλύτερο σχήμα στην Ελλάδα που να με απογειώνει.
*MIKRO!*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYwNzqyBobY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvB3mDhmaKU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7gvFVsoVtA&feature=related

----------


## panos_panopoulos

maxi single =στο κομμάτι εκτός τα ρεφραίν , σημεία όπου έχει μουσική μόνο, έτσι ο DJ είχε το χρόνο να κάνει τις αλλαγές... πριν τελειώσει το κομμάτι που έπαιζε...
στο 3:26 είναι το ζητούμενο κομμάτι απο το Magyver

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν είχα καμία αμφιβολία ότι θα το έβρισκες, αν και είναι συγκαλυμμένο στο βάθος-βάθος και μόνο σε αυτή την έκδοση.
congrats_2.gif

----------


## panos_panopoulos

εγω να δεις νείλα που έπαθα... νόμιζα οτι ο γράφων το quiz, το ήξερε και απλά έβαλε ένα quiz για τα νέα παιδιά... 
τέλος πάντων η βόμπα θα πέσει εδώ πέρα - μέσα, κατα τις 23:00 απόψε


*ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΠΟΚΡΙΕΣ* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQixVtR2rs4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CjAxyqk0dkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53iGl_tabsAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POv-3yIPSWchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLe_y...eature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNkDc...eature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHKl63d-TfMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szMMTfeh03whttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMILi9wTpWchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CV87-38W5R0http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uklZcRpRIQkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3yxx5r9Vjkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A7CVrBFC7Mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twDhig0L97Qhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noHlrgPKX5Uhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WMNNgES9pEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3yxx5r9Vjkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI_d_xEHJPkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMILi9wTpWchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmAEThwpXbshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHhbSg1pO14http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMtR1MYjUZ0http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCUJ5N_dAZQ

----------


## MacGyver

Καλά είχες καταλάβει στην αρχή, δικό μου είναι το video (ήξερα τι έβαλα μέσα).
Αλλά φυσικά δεν απευθύνεται στους νέους το κουίζ !!!
Με τα καινούρια και ωραία τραγουδάκια που βγαίνουν, ποιος να ασχοληθεί τις παλιατζούρες !!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Τώρα που τέλειωσαν τα γλέντια και οι χοροί, ένα υπέροχο (και πολυαγαπημένο μου) τραγούδι της εποχής.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Test για όσους έχουν κάνει σχόλιο σε αυτό το θέμα:
Κάντε κλικ εδώ για να ξεκινήσει το τραγούδι, αμέσως μετά επιστρέψτε στη σελίδα αυτή (το τραγούδι θα συνεχίσει να παίζει) και συνεχίστε το "διάβασμα τεχνικών θεμάτων" στο www.hlektronika.gr αλλά *προσπαθήστε να μη κουνήσετε χέρι/πόδι/mouse/ροδάκι/... στο ρυθμό!*
Μπορείτε; Επαναλάβατε!

----------


## MacGyver

> Test  .... *προσπαθήστε να μη κουνήσετε χέρι/πόδι/mouse/ροδάκι/... στο ρυθμό!*



disco_ball_lg_nwm.gif
 
Στο πνεύμα του τέστ, πάρτε και άλλα δύο (αν και τα ξαναδημοσίευσα)

*The Whispers - And The Beat Goes On*





*Al Hudson & The Soul Partners - You Can Do It*

----------


## GeorgeVita

Συνεχίζουμε στο ίδιο μοτίβο με  Rick James στο Super Freak
G

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## GeorgeVita

... +1

----------


## aeonios

+1

----------


## MacGyver

disco_ball_lg_nwm.gif



καρεκλα.jpg* People's Choice  -  Do It Anywa**y You Wanna  *

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πάμε πάλι στις περιστρεφόμενες μπάλες... Belle Epoque και *Miss Broadway!*
G








(εναλλακτικό show στο youtube)

----------


## MacGyver

disco_ball_lg_nwm.gif

Στον ίδιο ρυθμό..best of !!

*Silver Convention - Fly Robin Fly

* 

*
*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ DISCO DELUXE 
http://deluxetelevision.com/

----------


## GeorgeVita

Δείτε δυο σύγχρονες διασκευές του πραγματικά "Best of" *Fly Robin Fly*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sVcG6z9j8I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-dQ4ldDjbw

Για συνέχεια βάζω: Laid Back - *White Horse* (δηλαδή την Β-πλευρά του "Sunshine Reggae")





Τα synth είχαν ήδη εξοπλιστεί με μικροεπεξεργαστές, μνήμες και ροδάκι pitch bend ...

G

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ελπίζοντας για 'Better Times', μπορείτε να σερφάρετε στο forum μας ακούγοντας το '*Good Times*' των Chic:





Στο λήμα 'DISCO' της Wikipedia υπάρχει μικρό ηχητικό δείγμα του 'Good Times' για το τηλέφωνό σας!

G

----------


## aeonios

To καλύτερο μπάσο κατ'εμέ ήταν του Bernard Edwards που έπαιζε από πίσω από τις κοπελιές που αργότερα "δανείστηκαν" οι sugarhill gang και ο grandmaster flash για να ξεκινήσουν τα πρώτα hip hop κομμάτια. Ο έτερος καππαδόκης του group ο Nile Rodgers είναι ο άνθρωπος που ανέδειξε την μαντόνα από την αφάνεια και ήταν παραγωγός στα Borderline, Lucky﻿ Star και Holiday.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... που αργότερα "δανείστηκαν" οι sugarhill gang ...



"συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία": δείτε από το 3':33" τη live εκτέλεση του Good Times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49gHPe4iLho

(wiki: Live at the Budokan)
G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ok songs






θα μου επιτρέψετε ένα ακόμη.... αν το 2o ξέρει κάποιος ας πεί..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... *θα μου επιτρέψετε ένα ακόμη* ...



*Do it till you're satisfied!* (BT EXPRESS)





G

Υ.Γ. έχω καταργήσει το ράδιο λόγω αυτού του θέματος, ανακαλύπτουμε "νέα" τραγούδια ('70+), μαθαίνουμε λεπτομέρειες για τους μουσικούς ...

----------


## aeonios

Πολύ γκιράπικο το πρώτο τραγούδι του Πάνου!

----------


## aeonios

Aυτό το έπαιζε στην station 1:

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

Σας θυμίζει κανένα γκρούπ;

----------


## aeonios

Aφιερωμένο στους 300 της βουλής:

----------


## aeonios

O Ric Felini είναι ο ....Ken Lazlo!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## GeorgeVita

Χαλαρά πεταγόμαστε ως το Manhattan Skyline του David Shire από το "Saturday Night Fever"









 Αν θέλετε δοκιμάζετε και το δικό μου "TubeJockey", ένα HTML με αγνές εντολές javascript που παίζει μουσική για background όταν σερφάρετε (διάρκεια 60 λεπτά κυκλικά). Στο συνημμένο TubeJockey.txt  υπάρχει ο κώδικας HTML, προσαρμόστε τον με links από τις δικές σας μουσικές επιλογές (μετονομασία σε TubeJockey.html).

G

----------


## aeonios

*Μερικά διαμάντια Funk/italo/disco/80s για να πάει καλά το Σ/Κ*

Τρελό Remix των Chemise





και το instrumental για τις θαμώνες του φόρουμ http://www.mediafire.com/?dgmw29zci4h














Για τα επόμενα δύο υπεύθυνοι για την παραγωγή είναι οι Rodgers και Εdwards αν και οι πιο προχωρημένοι έχουν ήδη πιάσει το μπάσο σήμα κατατεθών των chic! Eπίσης είναι απόδειξη πως κάποια μπορεί να είναι γυναικάρα και να ξέρει να τραγουδάει χωρίς να είναι τσόκαρο !

----------


## aeonios



----------


## MacGyver

Μαύρισε ... ο τόπος !!
Let's Funk Tonight !! Πάρτε λίγο bit και από μένα, άν και δυστυχώς
μερικά δεν επιτρέπονται εκτός Youtube!

The Bar kays - Do it




Chic - Le freak




Midnight Star - Midas Touch




Lipps Inc - Funky Town




Kool & The Gang - Fresh




Gap Band - Early In The Morning




Υ.Γ: panopoule...σε πιάσαμε.
Από εδώ ξεσήκωσες τις χορευτικές σου φιγούρες (Early in the morning --> 3.35'')

----------


## aeonios

Kαι ποιος γκιράπης δεν χόρεψε με το  face to face (και ας ηταν rocknroll) το 85 !





Τα δυο αξιοπερίεργα ήταν που ο τραγουδιστής μοιάζει στον Nicolas Cage και που δεν εμφανίζεται ο panopoulos στο videoclip να χορεύει !!

----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

αυτος που δε χόρεψε με το face to face μάλλον ήταν με τα αποκάτω

----------


## panos_panopoulos

χμμ... κάτι χρώσταγα το βρήκα ποτέ δεν είναι αργά...  προσοχή στο σχόλιο του βίντεο οκ δικό μου είναι !!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Jimmy Ross: '*First True Love Affair*' (ή όπως λέγαμε μικροί 'τσάμπα τα μπιφτέκια' λόγω του αρχικού ρεφρέν).





KANO: *I'm ready*
GAP BAND: *Burn Rubber On Me*
DELEGATION με *You and I*

G

----------


## aeonios

Αντί καλημέρας:

----------


## aeonios

Oταν είχε βγει αυτός ο τύπος και έπαιζε το τραγούδι στις ντίσκο τον κράζαμε όλοι, τώρα μου φαίνεται πιο σοβαρός από όλους που βγαίνουν στην τηλεόραση !










Aπό εδώ βγήκε η σοφή λαική παροιμία "πιτσιρίκες υπάρχουν πολλές μάνα όμως μία"

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αφιερώνεται σε φιλαράκι και θα σας πώ πως το θυμήθηκα το κομμάτι...
το φιλαράκι λοιπόν την πέφτει σε κάποια την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε και πάνω που ήταν σίγουρος οτι θα την καταφέρει, αφου το κλίμα ήταν καλό, η απάντηση είναι ...είσαι καταπληκτικός σαν άνθρωπος ... κλπ.... <με λιγα λόγια έφαγε χυλό...>.
οκ , τονε πέρνω τηλέφωνο σήμερα το πρωϊ και μαθαίνω πήρε άδεια απο τη δουλειά και οτι πάει Αγιο 'Ορος με φίλους, εξου και το κομμάτι  :Rolleyes:  τυχαίο;

----------


## aeonios

Για τον φίλο τον Γιώργο τον Στινγκρει που έφυγε άδικα την Παρασκευή το βράδυ και του άρεσε να παίζει και να ακούει τα τραγούδια από εδώ...... Καλό ταξίδι ρε φιλαράκι όπου και νάσαι .

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Γιώργο στίνγκρεϊ δε σε γνωρίζω όμως είμαι σιγουρος οτι ακούς εκεί που είσαι

----------


## aeonios

Το παρακάτω γκρουπ θα ήταν θαμώνας λέγεται 1000 Ω

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Το παρακάτω γκρουπ θα ήταν θαμώνας λέγεται 1000 Ω



Δε μας λέει όμως ±% ανοχή, ( αρα μηδέν έχει  :Rolleyes: )
το παρακάτω το παω πολύ γιατί μετά το έκλεψαν την εισαγωγή και οι madness





επίσης:

----------


## MacGyver

*Fancy - Slice Me Nice*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

αφού το θυμήθηκα , αφιερώνεται στους καθηγητές και μαθητές μας... :Lol:

----------


## aeonios

Eπίσης:





και ένα περιεργο greek-italo disco

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σήμερα έχουμε ηχητικά εφφέ με υπολογιστή και πολλά μα πάρα πολλά samples σε κάθε πρόγραμμα ήχου επομένως είμαστε μπροστά στον τομέα αυτό! σοβαρά ε;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σήμερα ακούω μονο ετούτο : 





Γιατί άραγε ; ; ;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Busted, και οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε

----------


## aeonios

έχει και φέτος 80s ύφος:

----------


## aeonios

Θυμήθηκα όταν πρωτοπήγα στην ντίσκο Ατενεουμ στην Μιχαλακοπουλου που το 86 έβαζε αυτό για αρχή προγράμματος !





Σας θυμίζει τίποτα;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Θυμίζει τον Dj *Sven Vath* φυσικά που το έγραψε  :Tongue2:    επίσης ο ιδιος πλαισιώνει το '86 τους OFF (Organization For Fun) . Αν  βάλεις το electrica salsa είναι σαν να ακούς το ίδιο ακριβώς κομμάτι ! 
Kαι αν μιλήσεις για την εξέλιξη του Sven απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα θεωρείται  απο τους πατέρες και ιδρυτές της Trance/techno με διεθνείς παραγωγές,  περιοδείες και εμφανίσεις σε club. Για τους fan και όχι μόνο παραθέτω  μερικα βίντεο να φτιάξουμε λιγο καλοκαιρινό κλίμα: * ** |*** |* ** |* F/B video* |*F/B φωτο*

_*υγ. πως σας φαίνεται η δουλειά που ασκεί;_

----------


## aeonios

Koίτα να δεις που υπάρχει κόσμος που τον ξέρει...και εγώ δεν έγραψα τίποτε γιατί νόμιζα πως κανένα δεν ξέρει τον Vath (Πως μπαίνουν τα διαλυτικά στο α?)
Προσοχή καμιά σχέση με τον Dj sven τον κολλητό του Miker G!!

----------


## aeonios

O  τύπος ήταν χρόνια μπροστά, δεν ήξερε κανείς τότε για techno και early house σκηνή:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

25 χρόνια να δείς τους τίτλους έναρξης της αγαπημένης σου εκπομπής δεν είναι πολλα;;; enjoy :

----------


## Costis Ni

Οποιος φόραγε σκαρπίνι μαυρο, άσπρη κάλτσα, τζην μπάγκυ, πουκαμίσα κόκκινη φαρδιά με μαύρη ρίγα ψιλή κάθετη και μικρό γιακαδάκι, συνδυασμένη με μαύρη δερμάτινη γραβατούλα ψιλή, να σηκώσει το χέρι του παρακαλώ! 

Αυτά το 1984 περίπου. Εγώ ήμουν λίγο μικρός τότε.

Ελα, για να μετράμε καρεκλάδες!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ΑΑ για να κλείσω το θέμα με το Vath  μην ξεχνάτε ποτέ τις μαγικές λέξεις:

Hazam halum gelum daza 
Niaculum lulum saza 
Hazam halum gelum daza 
Niaculum lulum saza 
*υγ αν δε το πάμε με 100.000 προβολές το θέμα θα σκυλιάσω

----------


## aeonios

> Οποιος φόραγε σκαρπίνι μαυρο, άσπρη κάλτσα, τζην μπάγκυ, πουκαμίσα κόκκινη φαρδιά με μαύρη ρίγα ψιλή κάθετη και μικρό γιακαδάκι, συνδυασμένη με μαύρη δερμάτινη γραβατούλα ψιλή, να σηκώσει το χέρι του παρακαλώ! 
> 
> Αυτά το 1984 περίπου. Εγώ ήμουν λίγο μικρός τότε.
> 
> Ελα, για να μετράμε καρεκλάδες!



Να ένας (αλλά άκουγα και μέταλ!)






Αν και μεγάλωσε λίγο η ιταλιδούλα καλοκρατιέται ακόμα:

----------


## aeonios

http://100greekblogs.blogspot.com/20...-duran-26.html

----------


## aeonios

2011 Italo Disco !!

----------


## aeonios

Τι έγινε χαλαρώσαμε και δεν ποστάρουμε?:Ρ

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τι έγινε χαλαρώσαμε ...



Να βάλω ένα "μελωδικό" [semi-off topic] του 1978 μπας και βρούμε το ρυθμό μας!

*Kate Bush* στο "Wuthering Heights" (official site: http://www.katebush.com/)





G

----------


## MacGyver

*aeonios*
Πολύ ωραία τα χορευτικά στο Video !!!!

Επι της ευκαιρίας δηλώνω θαυμαστής των Diamonds and Pearls  (Robia LaMorte και Lori Elle), του Πρίγκιπα.

----------


## aeonios

Και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ ο prince.

Eπίσης και η ταλεντάρα που ανέδειξε η Sheena Easton:

----------


## aeonios

Και λίγο Funk και (εντυπωσιακά)χορευτικά για το φίλο μου τον Mcγκάιβερ!!(ιδίως από το 4.39!)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πέσασε ένας χρόνος που το βάλατε: *Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea*




G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πολλά περνάνε απο το μυαλό μου που θέλω να δημοσιεύσω και να γράψω αλλά τώρα επειδή το κλιμα είναι Funk εγώ απλά συνεισφέρω και βάζω το πρώτο μπουκάλι! ....

----------


## GeorgeVita

... σύμφωνα με την Βικιπαίδεια ο Gil Scott Heron μόλις πριν από 1 βδομάδα "ταξίδεψε"!





> O Τζιλ Σκοτ-Χίρον (Σικάγο 1949 - Νέα Υόρκη 27 Μαΐου 2011) ήταν μουσικός και φέρεται ως ένας από τους σημαντικότερους προγόνους της ραπ μουσικής. Με την επιθετική του ποίηση θεωρείται ότι ενέπνευσε πολλούς από τους μεταγενέστερους ράπερ. Γεννήθηκε στο Σικάγο αλλά πέρασε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της νεανικής ζωής του στο Μπρονξ, όπου και βίωσε από πρώτο χέρι τις εμπειρίες που περιγράφει στα τραγούδια του. Οι ηχογραφήσεις του Τζιλ Σκοτ-Χίρον συνδέονται συχνά με τον ακτιβισμό του κινήματος Μαύρη Δύναμη και του ασκήθηκε ιδιαίτερη κριτική για μία από τις γνωστότερες συνθέσεις του The Revolution Will Not Be Televised. Το ποιητικό του στιλ άσκησε επίσης επιδράσεις σε όλες τις γενιές του χιπ χοπ, από τη στιγμή που άρχισε να γίνεται γνωστός.
> 
> Πέθανε στη Νέα Υόρκη στις 27 Μαΐου 2011.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Grace Jones: *Pull Up To The Bumper* (1981)




G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ωραίος ο Γιώργος ! επίσης βλέποντας το λέω τι άλλο έχουμε σε Jones  :Σκέψη:  ! enjoy !

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πάνο  :Thumbup1: 
μόλις το άκουγα μου ήρθε στο νου το: Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me





(πως λέμε *MJ* ...)
G

----------


## aeonios

Επίσης έχουμε την Cindy Jones:







Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι σε Jones έχουμε και τον Κουινσινάκο!





Πριν 6 χρόνια βγήκε και το ριμιξ....μου άρεσε η ξανθιά κουκλα που τραγουδάει οπότε σας το αφιερώνω και αυτό:






Kαι τον Θωμά:

----------


## GeorgeVita

... και τον Bowie, Jones τον λένε: David Jones!
Οπότε: *Let's Dance*




G

Υ.Γ.: αν και από τον Bowie προτιμώ το "Ashes To Ashes"

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ο Bowie ειναι αγαπημένος μου!! επίσης όποιος είδε την ταινία labyrinth ξέρει... 1987

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ματαιοδοξία :  http://vanita-angelo.blogspot.com/






ok μπορεί να αργήσαμε λιγάκι απο το '83 αλλά το "εισάγαμε" το '94 και στη χώρα μας μόνο που εδώ μιλάει για πορνόγερους / γεροντοπαλήκαρα που το παίζουν τζόβενοι  :Lol: 
επίσης δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω που απευθύνεται ???

----------


## aeonios

Οταν βγάζανε ωραία μουσική σε βυνίλιο:

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Gary Low - La Colegiala*






*Bandolero - Paris Latino*




G

----------


## aeonios

http://hotfile.com/dl/115042415/e416...Disco.rar.html

http://www.interupload.com/files/IIS...2011.rar_links

----------


## aeonios

Tην θυμάστε; 









Την είχα πετύχει live στο Λονδίνο τέλος του 80 και γινόταν χαμός με τα τραγούδια της! Μου έκανε εντύπωση που η φωνή της ήταν έτσι και χωρίς "φτιάξιμο".





Βέβαια τότε ήταν σχετικά μπουμπού, τώρα δείτε την στα 55 της: http://www.jaki-graham.com/

----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ξέθαψα μερικά απο το μυαλό μου απο μια ορισμένη χρονική περίοδο, μερικά είχα απο τότε να τα ακούσω τώρα πως τα θυμήθηκα αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, σε μερικά δεν βρήκα ούτε βίντεο...  Πάντως αξίζει να δείτε τα βίντεο προσπάθησα να είναι τα original που έπαιξαν τότε.
Είμαι τόσο εγωϊστής το παραδέχομαι που θέλω όποιος μπαίνει εδώ να πατήσει το play και να τα ακούσει όλα ένα προς ένα και αν θυμηθεί κάτι οτιδήποτε να μου πεί. Δεν είναι italo ή μάλλο προς το τέλος έχει Italo... απο 85-88 πάμε λοιπόν: 









σα να λέμε Van Halen:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

http://www.vbox7.com/play:e713c407

----------


## aeonios

Tι να πρωτοθυμηθεί κανεις ; ¨ :Smile: )) O David Hallyday πάντως φέρνει στον Μαγκάιβερ αλλά δεν θα μπορούσα να τον φανταστώ να παίζει στο stargate:Ρ

----------


## panos_panopoulos

χαχαχα !!! είναι λιγάκι ;

και 2 που δε χωρέσανε το πρωί

----------


## MacGyver

Και ένα που ταιριάζει με την ώρα!
Αναμνήσεις: Σκοπιά και ..  transistor Oscar !!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ξέρω δε θα συμφωνήσει κανένας όμως βρίσκω φοβερή την πρώτη εκτέλεση το '84 ιδιαίτερα στα σημεία του keyboard

----------


## MacGyver

Τώρα που άρχισαν οι ζέστες:
MacGyver Καλοκαίρι.png

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τώρα που άρχισαν οι ζέστες...



Καλό καλοκαίρι Steeve!

Για να μην αφήσω το σχόλιο "χωρίς μουσική" θα υπενθυμίσω ότι,
οι *Top-3* Pop καλλιτέχνες όλων των εποχών είναι: *MJ-black, MJ-white, MJ-RIP!*

Δύο χρόνια _μετά θάνατον_ μοιράζει λεφτά στους συνεργάτες και τους κληρονόμους του  με *νέες επιτυχίες:*

*Michael Jackson - Holywood Tonight* (volume Up!)





Οι οπαδοί του Λιακό, της Ελληνο+μανίας, της Ελληνο-φρενίας και των παντοδύναμων Ε,
ας προσέξουν πως ονομάζεται το θέατρο στο οποίο γυρίστηκε το video clip:

 

Αρα: MJ Pantages!
G

Υ.Γ. το θέατρο Pantages (Πανταζής) πήρε το όνομά του από μεγάλο ιμπρεσάριο του 20ού αιώνα ο οποίος ήταν Ελληνας γεννημένος στην Ανδρο.
(βλέπε wikipedia: Pantages Theatre και Alexander Pantages)

----------


## aeonios

Για τους αμετανόητους εραστές καρεκλάδες των 80ς:
http://www.filesonic.com/file/131872...anc3.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/131874...anc3.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/131872...anc3.part3.rar

----------


## aeonios



----------


## MacGyver

Τιμής ένεκεν !!

Simply Red - Sunrise

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πολλές ομοιότητες :

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## MacGyver

Simply Red - Something Got Me Started

----------


## MacGyver

Supermax - Love Machine

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Steeve
Love Machine εσυ? Scotch Machine εδώ: ή σα να λέμε country - disco με γκαΐντα

----------


## MacGyver

Everybody on dance floor !!!

Kano - I'm Ready

----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Κοφτοι ρυθμοί, ελληνικό concept, ελληνική συνεισφορά στην Italo και ποιός άλλος να κρύβεται πίσω απο τα φωνητικά, λένε οτι είναι ο μάνος ξυδούς δε το έψαξα αλλά παίζει το ενδεχόμενο με 1000+





καλά μπάνιααααααα

----------


## vangellis

Θα ηθελα να βρω καποιο link η site για να κατεβασω προγραμματα απο τους παλιους κορυφαιους dj οπως
ο palmer o lavaca o theo.

----------


## GeorgeVita

TSC (Timex Social Club) - Rumors




G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Gloria

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Steeve
> Love Machine εσυ? Scotch Machine εδώ: ή σα να λέμε country - disco με γκαΐντα



Και χωρίς γκάιντα βλαχοντίσκο το ανεβοκατεβάζαν οι κουλτουριάρηδες των 80'ς που ακούγαν από wishbone ash και πάνω για το αναγκαίο (στο καμάκι) ψευτοπροφίλ αλλά ξημεροβραδιαζάντονταν στις βλαχοντίσκο της παραλιακής και της Συγγρού (μπαρμπαρέλες -την άλλη την ξέχασα-) και σήμερα ως πουρά επισκέφτονται την boom-boom να δούνε κανένα booby και να αναπολήσουν τα παλιά. Εσύ όμως Πάνο είσαι βαθιά ποτισμένος και σε ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά που υποστηρίζεις το παρόν topic μαζί με τους άλλους φίλους!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αυτά τα έχουμε ξαναπεί .. εγώ ευχαριστώ που άνοιξες το παρόν θέμα...




> ... βλαχοντίσκο το ανεβοκατεβάζαν ...



Με 1000+ την πάω τη βλαχοντίσκο με όλους τους ανθιειγιεινούς τύπους που έκλαναν μαγκιά και που έπαιζε η αλυσίδα Facadoro τρελλό παιχνίδι με τις τρίχες στο στέρνο (ήθελαν και καμάκι τρομάρα τους) τις γυναίκες άβαφες (εκεί να δείς γήινη ομορφιά που σε τρομάζει) με το κανονικό γυναικείο στήθος, χωρίς να έχουν πάει να βάλουν αέρα σε βουλκανιζατέρ όπως σήμερα ...
αφού είμαι παιδί του 80... και θα έρθει κάποιος παλιότερος τώρα να πεί 70's rules, θα απαντήσω respect ...
ok για να δούμε μέχρι πού μπορεί να φτάσει η πόρωση... όποιος ασχολείται με μουσική σύνθεση και όχι μόνο, ας ακούσει το κομμάτι 1 και μετα το 2 να δεί που πάτησαν οι 2002 Gr...
1)




2)




επίσης μερικά ελληνικά κλίπ εποχής ξεχασμένα στην κατάψυξη ίσως...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ο τρισμέγιστος Μιχάλης Ρακιτζής είχε συνεργασία ακόμη και με τη Σοφία Αρβανίτη






στο ίδιο Pop κλίμα:




πολλοί το έχετε κάνει Like στο Facebook σε όποιον τοίχο το ανέρτησε...




doubleξάρισμα...

----------


## aeonios

Με την καλημέρα μου σε όλο το ευγενές ακροατήριο !

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτόν  τον καλλιτέχνη τον  γνωρίζετε ;
Party All the Time
Με την υπογραφή του Rick James ( .. με ξανθό μαλλί !!!)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αυτόν τον καλλιτέχνη τον γνωρίζετε ;
> Party All the Time
> Με την υπογραφή του Rick James ( .. με ξανθό μαλλί !!!)



Ποίον το μπάτσο του Bevery Hills Eddie Murphy? έκανε κι αυτός κανα δύο κομματάκια






> Θα ηθελα να βρω καποιο link η site για να κατεβασω προγραμματα απο τους παλιους κορυφαιους dj οπως
> ο palmer o lavaca o theo.



Φίλε vangellis δε σε ξεχάσαμε, απλά παρακολουθούσαμε τα γεγονότα. Επειδή τα έβγαλε πριν λίγο φρέσκα (κατεψυγμένα δηλαδή) στη σελίδα του στο Facebook ο ίδιος ο Pierro Ravini (να ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος) , ίδού... http://mydiscomixtapes.blogspot.com/...nter-1983.htmlα
επίσης μη ξεχάσεις να δεις το μενού της σελίδας απο τα δεξια...

edit: επίσης δημοσίευσε και αυτή την εκπομπή http://soundcloud.com/piero-dj/01-kosmos-fm-02-09-2011

----------


## MacGyver

Earth Wind & Fire - Let's Groove





Υ.Γ: Aeonios, απίθανο το You'll Never Know, να σαι καλά που μας το θύμησες.
Ακούγεται τακτικά και εδώ, στον RSO ->Live<-

----------


## MacGyver

Και για την Σαββατιάτικη έξοδό σας άλλο ένα αγαπημένο.
THP - Good To Me

----------


## MacGyver

*Lipps Inc - How Long*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δεν ακούω ταμ τιριρίμ (break mix) και ανησυχώ 
εν έτη 1982 το έκανε ποιος άλλος o grand master flash και στις μέρες μας το ενσωμάτωσαν στο παιχνίδι nfs carbon

----------


## aeonios

Λέγεται πως το τραγούδι το απαγόρευσε η Μέρκελ για να μη λέμε (και) τους Γερμανούς ....'Άγγλους !

----------


## philipos87

Οοοοοοοοοοοο παμπάλαια τραγουδάκια!!Και φυσικά αξέχαστα..ωραίο post παιδιά μπράβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## MacGyver

THP - DANCING IS ALRIGHT

----------


## panos_panopoulos

καλημέρα με italo









vinyl rules

----------


## MacGyver

Τιμής ένεκεν, με αφορμή την σημερινή ανακοίνωση της διάλυσης του συγκροτήματος των R.E.M.

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## MacGyver

Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea

----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αυτά είναι...
 funk

----------


## MacGyver

Grace Jones - I've Seen That Face Before

----------


## MacGyver

Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes

----------


## GeorgeVita

Κάτι επίκαιρο: "Δεν είμαστε και δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία!"





G

----------


## aeonios

Ενα πονηρό άσμα:

----------


## aeonios



----------


## GeorgeVita

Spandau Ballet - True




G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Κάτι επίκαιρο: "Δεν είμαστε και δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία!"
> 
>  G



Αυτό μου θύμισες, που είναι: 
 Reggae +

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Τι μου θυμίζει το κομμάτι αυτό:

Το ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό που είχε ο αδερφός μου στα μεσαία την περίοδο '78 μέχρι '83 που έβγαινε με μια EL 34 αυτοταλάντωτη και κάλυπτε όλη σχεδόν την Ελλάδα το βράδυ, με τα σχετικά τηλέφωνα αφιερώσεων. Έβγαινε με το όνομα Σπύρος Ελ Πάσσο κάπου κοντά στους 1602khz αν τον είχε ακουστά κάποιος.

Την μετέπειτα κλοπή του σταθμού από το σπίτι μαζί με ότι δίσκους υπήρχαν ένας από αυτούς και το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι ... έπειτα μάθαμε απο αυτόπτη μάρτυρα ότι την κλοπή την έκανε ο γείτονας...

----------

aeonios (09-10-11)

----------


## aeonios

Πωπω τι έβαλες Πάνο. Το άκουγα και δεν ήξερα πως το λένε για να το ξαναβρώ!Νάσαι καλά φιλαράκι!!! 

Y.Γ. το 12άρι βγήκε το 1982!

----------

panos_panopoulos (10-10-11)

----------


## MacGyver

... Για όποιον φίλο ερασιτέχνη ακούει και επιθυμεί, να συντονίζεται στην παρούσα συχνότητα.
Ακρόαση μετά το τέλος του δίσκου.

Giorgio Moroder - Chase

----------


## aeonios

Λίγη Funk ακόμα!!





Στο Β μέρος του δίσκου του αδελφού σου Πάνο πρέπει να είχε αυτό:





και επίσης αρκετοί "κατακλέψανε" σαμπλάροντας το παρακάτω:

----------


## WIZARD

*ωραια χρονια

για ολη την παρεα*

----------


## WIZARD



----------


## panos_panopoulos

vinyl rip

----------


## MacGyver

Boney M - Happy Song

----------


## MacGyver

Άσχετο με την εποχή και το ύφος...
Απλά κράχτης, για να μπει κόσμος στο μαγαζί (τρίτη σήμερα, κάτι σαν το  ladies night)!!!  :Wink:

----------


## aeonios

> κάτι σαν το  ladies night)!!!



Ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  :Smile: )) 





και προσοχή στα τραβέλια!

----------


## aeonios

Για να μας λυθούν μερικές απορίες για το πως ξεκίνησε το posturing (:P)




και το scratching :





και στο πρώτο παίζει πίσω:

----------


## ultra

και μια εκτελεση απο ενα τραγουδι του 1978, απο εναν πολυ μεγαλο μουσικο

O Rozz Williams στο "i am not in love" των 10cc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laEUd96c7dM

----------


## aeonios

Μια ακόμα ελληνική δουλειά στο χώρο της italo disco από τη δεκαετία του 80. Οι παλιοί το ξέρουν ίσως:

----------


## aeonios

(OXI ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ DURAN DURAN...EINAI ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ :Smile: 




(Προσοχή στην ορθογραφία!)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

καλησπέρα...
ώστε δε γελάει το χειλάκι μας ! 
για να δούμε...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Break Machine - Street Dance (σε 12" των 45RPM)




G

----------


## aeonios



----------


## GeorgeVita

... λόγω αρβύλας: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFJ45tGnVbo

*Total Reality, Break dance:*




G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ο Arthur Baker πήρε την εκδίκησή του (είναι και στα δύο κομμάτια παραγωγός)

----------


## GeorgeVita

re-set: Al naafiysh by Hashim (Cutting Remix)




G

----------


## aeonios

Το breakers revenge το θυμάμαι σε remix αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο βυνίλιο του beat street. Τι μου θύμισες τώρα Πάνο!!! 

Πάρε νά έχεις:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μετά από 30+ χρόνια οι Duran Duran συνεχίζουν με το *Girl Panic!* (ρυθμός: '80s)




G

----------


## aeonios

Kαι επειδή πολλοί έχουν την απορία .... ναι βγαίνει ακόμα italo disco το 2011 !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrGja3rp1EM


<a data-cke-saved-href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrGja3rp1EM" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrGja3rp1EM">

----------


## panos_panopoulos

χορεύτηκε και αυτό στις πίστες...





απο ποιά άλλη ταινία;;

----------


## MacGyver

> απο ποιά άλλη ταινία;;



Τι κακό και εκείνο με τις ντάμες!!

----------


## aeonios

εμφανίστηκε πριν λίγες μέρες σε γνωστή ντίσκο της Καλλιθέας. Και όσοι την είδαν είπαν πως δεν βάζει κάτω μόνο 3 εικοσάρες !!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Θα θέσω ένα απλό προβληματισμό...
στο 2:33 τι βράζει; 
σούπα; ή κάτι άλλο ? 
hell yeah ?

----------


## MacGyver

*Twins - Face to face
*

----------


## MacGyver

*Secret Service - Flash In The Night
*

----------


## MacGyver

O 80's ύμνος των ημερών!!
Wham - Last Christmas

----------


## aeonios

Kαι ο ύμνος των "γουστάρω τη γκόμενα του φίλου μου"  :Smile:

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

Και Ελληνικό και ΙΤΑΛΟ

----------

panos_panopoulos (19-02-12)

----------


## MacGyver

Ξανάνοιξε το μαγαζί;
 Άντε, καλές δουλειές !

----------

aeonios (19-02-12), 

panos_panopoulos (21-02-12)

----------


## MacGyver

Lipps Inc - How Long

----------


## aeonios

Και ποιος γκιράπης δεν είχε χορέψει το παρακάτω άσμα ; Πρόκειται για ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΟ !

----------


## Papas00zas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03FnBFscMVM - δεν έχει ακουστεί και πολύ αυτό. 
Να και ένα καλό remix του: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...bJqzvDEyg#t=0s Bruce & Bongo-Geil Μεγάλη επιτυχία σε Γερμανία & Αυστρία
Επίσης: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVikZ8Oe_XA&ob=av2e Falco-Rock me Amadeus

----------


## GeorgeVita

Gino Soccio - Try It Out (1981)



και ολόκληρο στο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpAud...eature=related
G

----------

MacGyver (29-02-12)

----------


## MacGyver

Το έτερο κορυφαίο του Gino  :Thumbup1: 
Για να δούμε ποιος θα αντισταθεί και δεν θα χτυπήσει ρυθμικά το πόδι του !!!
Κερνάω από ένα .. Black Russian στην παρέα !

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

και από εδώ μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το άσμα σε mp3 και σε διάφορες εκτελέσεις του μάστορα:

http://mp3skull.com/mp3/lady_gaga_lo...sco_remix.html

----------


## MacGyver

Και το πρωτότυπο σε 45 Giri !
Brian Ice - Talking To The Night

----------


## panos_panopoulos

1984 - Baby's Gang - Challenger:

Challenger is moving
out to space and to the stars

challenger is non-stop
up and down at europe

challenger is non-stop
... non-stop
... non-stop







Ενα τραγουδάκι γραμμένο για το Τσάλεντζερ:
http://news247.gr/kosmos/ekdhlwseis_...sa.761904.html

----------


## MacGyver

*Mirage - Woman (1983)*

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Cerrone - Supernature '95 ()*





>>> 
G

----------


## MacGyver

Company B - Fascinated

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Εδώ νομίζω είναι *η κατάλληλη στιγμή* να παίξει το παρακάτω τραγούδι, τα λόγια είναι περιττα, εννοείται enjoy :

----------

aeonios (23-03-12)

----------


## MacGyver

Fascination - Out To Get You

----------


## MacGyver

Ad Visser & Daniel Sahuleka – Giddyap A Gogo

----------


## MacGyver

Joe Yellow - Lover To Lover

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ποίο τραγούδι σας θυμίζει, και δεν είναι σούπα,  ναι απο αυτό πήραν τα samples

----------


## MacGyver

Modjo - Lady 






Μηνύματα:667,   φτου-φτου, ξέφυγα από τους δαίμονες

----------

panos_panopoulos (09-04-12)

----------


## electron

> ποίο τραγούδι σας θυμίζει, και δεν είναι σούπα,  ναι απο αυτό πήραν τα samples



Πάνο το κομμάτι που έχει κλέψει samples από αυτό που ανέβασες λέγεται lady αλλά μου διαφεύγει ο τραγουδιστής. Πάντως αυτό είναι μόνιμο φαινόμενο με κομμάτια του παρόντος να παίρνουν κάτι από το παρελθόν.

oups...τώρα πρόσεξα ότι ο Μαγκαϊβερ το ανέφερε.

----------

panos_panopoulos (09-04-12)

----------


## Ακης 1

:Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 



> *είπαμε όλοι οι έλληνες (τοπε και ο λιακο  )
> Greeks - Do It Better
> 
> *1. EVA & FRIENDS - Fantasia Theme 2:51
> 2. DREAMER AND THE FOOLMOON - Sandrina 4:41
> 3. MARIANA - Talk About Love 4:05
> 4. SHARP TIES - Get That Beat 3:10
> 5. SUNDAY CLUB - Voices 6:45
> 6. FAT - Take Me Down 5:51
> ...

----------


## MacGyver

Patrick Cowley - Technological World

----------


## GeorgeVita

Technotronic - Get Up (Before The Night Is Over (1989)




G

----------


## panos_panopoulos

??!!! πουλάν ουρανό??

----------


## MacGyver

Terence Trent D'arby - Sign your name

----------


## MacGyver

Συνδυασμός 80s και πνεύματος εκλογών!

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Donna Summer - This Time I Know It's For Real*
(LaDonna Adrian Gaines December 31, 1948 – May 17, 2012, known by the stage name Donna Summer)




gV

----------


## panos_panopoulos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt10ydFdUQc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q33MM...eature=related

----------


## MacGyver

Donna Summer - I Feel Love

----------


## GeorgeVita

Robin Gibb (22 December 1949 – 20 May 2012)

*Bee Gees - "You Should Be Dancing"*




gV

----------


## MacGyver

Robin Gibb - Like a fool

----------


## aeonios

Spaggeti Disco !

http://jorgemiranda.podomatic.com/en...11_28_56-07_00

Paul Parker - Without Your Love
Quibos - Quibos
George Aaron - She's A Devil
Rocky M. - Look In My Heart
Ryvon D.J. - I'm Gonna Dance (Take Me Tonight)
Don Shelley - Dance To The Music
Max Him - Just A Love Affair
Ranko - Happy World
Susanne - Give Me Love
Wonder Dog - Ruff Mix
Secret Lovers - I See It In Your Eyes
Mr. Freaky - Out Of My Mind
Mark McDean - Italian Girl
Kristal - Love And Magic
Electra - Cuando Cuando
Bad Boys Blue - Gimme Gimme Your Lovin' (Little Lady)
Ocean Wings - Loving In The Snow
Bank Of America - Shall I Go
Stefano Pulga - Take Me Higher
Sonia Belolo - Life Dance

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

http://www22.zippyshare.com/v/84364662/file.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Επειδή έχουμε γίνει Αφρική:

----------


## MacGyver

Αφιερωμένο, στον κάθε πικρόχολο και δυστυχή συνάνθρωπό μας, με ειλικρινή συμπάθεια !

----------

GeorgeVita (06-06-12)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Και αυτό εδώ ποιος το θυμάται?





υγ δεν είναι το πρωτοβγαλμένο

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Λ  Φ

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

e

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και οπως οδηγουσα το πρωι και ο ηλιος δεν εκαιγε ακομα, ερχεται αυτο στο ραδιοφωνο και μου κανει limit up την διαθεση!!




Καλημερα σε ολους!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες από το CERN, αναφέρουν ότι το μπο-ζό-νιο είχε βρεθεί το 1981 από φιλενάδα του Rick James! Αυτό ζητούσε επιμόνως όταν τραγουδούσε: "Give It To Me Baby"




gV

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Και οπως οδηγουσα το πρωι και ο ηλιος δεν εκαιγε ακομα, ερχεται αυτο στο ραδιοφωνο και μου κανει limit up την διαθεση!!
> 
> Καλημερα σε ολους!!



Αλέξανδρε και μένα πολλά κομμάτια μου κάνουν limitup τη διάθεση όταν τα ακούω στο ράδιο αλλά μετά η διάθεσή μου γίνεται limit down διότι θέλω να τα κάνω δικά μου, να τα αναζητήσω αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τον τίτλο και τα google-αρίσματα στα ρεφραινάκια και λοιπά key σημεία δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Μόνο ελάχιστοι σταθμοί μεταδίδουν στο RDS τα Artist και title και σίγουρα αυτά αφορούν νεότερα κομμάτια τα οποία ναι μεν πολύ καλά αλλά άμα τα ακούς πολλή ώρα νομίζεις πως είναι το ίδιο που επαναλαμβάνεται. 80΄s λοιπόν και αναβίωση !

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Italo - Tango έχετε ακούσει ?

----------


## aeonios

http://www.mixcloud.com/DJALEXP/ultr...x-by-djalex-p/

----------


## aeonios

Italo 2012 !

----------


## aeonios

http://www.mixcloud.com/DJALEXP/8os-summer-mix-vol1/

----------


## aeonios

http://www23.zippyshare.com/v/29398815/file.html

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Πολύ καλό και οταν λεει oh la la ακούμε και ένα ωραίο σκράτς σε vocals

----------


## icman



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Λ/Φ
Και μη ξεχάσετε το βίντεο να δείτε:

----------


## aeonios

Λόγω οριστικής απώλειας του βινυλίου μήπως κάποιο καλό παιδί συλλέκτης-dj έχει το Hally & K.B - Sexy Gun .....σε mp3 ;

Αποκλείται να μη το ξέρετε, ήταν από τα πιο πονηρά τραγούδια των 80ς και με προκλητικό εξώφυλλο στο δίσκο (δε θυμάμαι αν απαγορεύτηκε κάπου αλλά αν το βάλω εδώ θα μας κόψουν την εκπομπή ) πάντως το καλοκαίρι όπου παιζότανε γινότανε χαμός.

Για να σας το θυμήσω λίγο: http://soundcloud.com/tonihalo/sets/edits-21

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Αλέξανδρε και μένα πολλά κομμάτια μου κάνουν limitup τη διάθεση όταν τα ακούω στο ράδιο αλλά μετά η διάθεσή μου γίνεται limit down διότι θέλω να τα κάνω δικά μου, να τα αναζητήσω αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τον τίτλο και τα google-αρίσματα στα ρεφραινάκια και λοιπά key σημεία δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Μόνο ελάχιστοι σταθμοί μεταδίδουν στο RDS τα Artist και title και σίγουρα αυτά αφορούν νεότερα κομμάτια τα οποία ναι μεν πολύ καλά αλλά άμα τα ακούς πολλή ώρα νομίζεις πως είναι το ίδιο που επαναλαμβάνεται. 80΄s λοιπόν και αναβίωση !



Αγαπητέ Νίκο δεν έχω απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου αλλά σου εύχομαι πολύχρονος και ότι επιθυμείς! Ομοίως για όλους τους συμφορουμίτες Νίκους και Νικολέτες!!

Παρεπιπτόντως, μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας σας τις Android εφαρμογές Shazam και TrackID (ενσωματωμένη σε SONY smartphones) για ανεύρεση κομματιών κλπ. στοιχείων από απλή ολιγόλεπτη ηχογράφηση σε σχέση με τα Italodisco κομμάτια, ειδικότερα τα πιο "δύσκολα". Για κάποια Ελληνικά παλιάς κοπής η πρώτη εφαρμογή... ξεσκίζει!

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε μου Γεώργιε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Και επειδή δε μπορώ να σε κεράσω για το καλό της ημέρας θα σου πω πως παρόμοια προγράμματα με το shazam του android/ios είναι για pc τα musicbrainz , tunatic και λιγότερο το audiotag. Μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις δωρεάν αν θυμάμαι καλά!

http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard

http://www.wildbits.com/tunatic/

http://audiotag.info/index.php

----------

Γιώργος Ανώνυμος (07-12-12)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Λόγω οριστικής απώλειας του βινυλίου μήπως κάποιο καλό παιδί συλλέκτης-dj έχει το Hally & K.B - Sexy Gun .....σε mp3 ;
> 
> Αποκλείται να μη το ξέρετε, ήταν από τα πιο πονηρά τραγούδια των 80ς και με προκλητικό εξώφυλλο στο δίσκο (δε θυμάμαι αν απαγορεύτηκε κάπου αλλά αν το βάλω εδώ θα μας κόψουν την εκπομπή ) πάντως το καλοκαίρι όπου παιζότανε γινότανε χαμός.
> 
> Για να σας το θυμήσω λίγο: http://soundcloud.com/tonihalo/sets/edits-21



Εγώ να πω απλά ότι εθεάθη  εδώ: http://depositfiles.com/files/029nybe0v

πολύχρονος Νίκο ! ! !

----------


## aeonios

Panos 1000 ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι μου νάσαι καλά!!!!!!!!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Φοβερό κομμάτι!!!Δεν είναι italo disco άλλα πιστεύω να μην πειράζει. :Biggrin:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Νάτος εδώ ο μάγκας ο Τόνυ κάνει ένα μιξ ιταλο ετσι να ξεμουδιάσει:





ευχαριστώ

----------


## djsadim

> Φίλε μου Γεώργιε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Και επειδή δε μπορώ να σε κεράσω για το καλό της ημέρας θα σου πω πως παρόμοια προγράμματα με το shazam του android/ios είναι για pc τα musicbrainz , tunatic και λιγότερο το audiotag. Μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις δωρεάν αν θυμάμαι καλά!
> 
> http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard
> 
> http://www.wildbits.com/tunatic/
> 
> http://audiotag.info/index.php



και ένα παρόμοιο site είναι αυτό : 
http://www.midomi.com/

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Ενα ωραίο και σπάνιο italo-disco κομμάτι.Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους που αγαπούν αυτά τα τραγούδια!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## Αγγελος 297

Μερικές μπαλάντες από τα 80's.

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## The Professor

Αλλο να τ' ακους το τραγουδι και αλλο να βλεπεις το videoclip :W00t:  αλλα και παλι φωναρες!!!!

----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## Αγγελος 297

Αυτό είναι ένα φοβερό italo-disco κομμάτι του 1987.

----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## MacGyver

Claudja Barry - Boogie Woogie Dancing Shoes

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

ρίξε 5000 V στην άνοδο :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

pano το θυμάσαι;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> pano το θυμάσαι;



NICHT, NEIN, όχι δε το θυμάμαι, αν και μου θύμισε κάτι κινέζικα με καράτε, και disco στα κινέζικά, αν θυμηθώ κάτι θα βάλω 
ένα είναι το όνομα στα brakedance και το όνομα αυτού Arthur Baker :

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9_FoAFuF-s
2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQlExCmEjp8   Και πιο κάτω μια σουρπραϊζ:

*New Order Confuzion (Mixed by Arthur Baker)* VS *Τραγούδι έναρξης στο, Κομφούζιο στο Star Channel* 

Ευχαριστώ !!!!!

----------


## oldhag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbZ9u...gLvUA&index=56

----------


## mihalas2

σας παρακολουθω συνεχως και ¨κλεβω¨κοματακια
απο την γνωση σας 
μπραβο βρε παιδια συνεχιστε ετσι!


αληθεια !  μπορει καποιος να μου πει 
 :Biggrin:  τιτλο η συγκροτημα απο το πρωτο τραγουδι...   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IdrKEl0Hn4

ευχαριστω!
μιχαλης

----------


## aeonios

Αφιερωμένο στο Μιχάλη παραπάνω που το ζήτησε.... Music Service - Another Song

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Γειά σε όλη την παρέα και από εμένα.Όπως είπε και ο φίλος Μιχάλης βλέπω τα κομμάτια που ανεβάζεται.Μπράβο για τον κόπο σας.Συνεχίστε!!! :Wink: 
Μία ερώτηση μόνο, μήπως ξέρετε πιο είναι το τρίτο κομμάτι από αυτό το βιντεάκι. Σας ευχαριστώ. :Biggrin:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μία ερώτηση μόνο, μήπως ξέρετε πιο είναι το τρίτο κομμάτι ...



To αναφέρει στα σχόλια στο youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6JIGto-gNo

----------

Αγγελος 297 (03-02-13)

----------


## mihalas2

> Αφιερωμένο στο Μιχάλη παραπάνω που το ζήτησε.... Music Service - Another Song




aeonieeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
να σαι καλα φιλε ,το εψαχνα πολλα χρονια 
σ ευχαριστω !!!
βλεπεις δεν ειμαι ντι τζει και εχω ελειψεις,αλλα με τις 
γνωσεις σας εχω συμπληρωσει μια καλη συλογη
απο 80ς 
το μονο που λειπει ειναι.... αυτη η ποιοτητα ηχου ,το χρωμα ..που ειχε το βυνηλιο
η   η κασετα χρωμιου... 
εν τω μεταξυ εχω ψαξει να βρω αρχεια μουσικης με ολη την ¨πληροφορια¨
αλλα απο τοτε που βγηκε  το mp3....

τεσπα  συνεχιστε ετσι

μιχαλης

----------


## aeonios

Νάσαι καλά Μιχάλη και να διασκεδάζεις πάντα με τα τραγούδια μας!!

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## Αγγελος 297

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο συνήθως δεν διαβάζω τα σχόλια στα βίντεο.Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Άλλο ένα κλασσικό κομμάτι.

----------


## mihalas2

αφιερωμενα σ ολη την παρεα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar0OaOq79R0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEHXlOZ638I

----------


## mihalas2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieIK3i4OJDw

----------


## Zois Giamaios

άλλο ενα κομματάκι για τον πατέρα μου τον mihala που του αρέσει  :Biggrin:

----------

MacGyver (15-07-13)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Αφιερωμένο σε όλη την παρέα αυτό το ωραίο τραγουδάκι! :Wink:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε το πρόγραμμα μας σε ρυθμούς tribal και τον Sven Vath

----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## The Professor



----------


## tzimiz

... βασικα ειναι η ωρα να ακουσουμε κι κατι ελληνικο,   ναε λιοπα γουδιτρα να σταρετεγου...  :Cool:

----------


## MacGyver

Yazoo - Situation

----------


## troller_coaster

Παίζει να αγαπήσετε αυτόν το σταθμό:

http://www.memoriesradio.gr/

----------

george Mp (23-03-13)

----------


## MacGyver

Cashmere - Love's What I Want

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## MacGyver

Chemise - She Can't Love You

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## Αγγελος 297

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα,ξεχάστηκε το λίγο το θέμα και είπα να το επαναφέρω.Επειδή δεν ξέρω πολλά τραγούδια(λόγω ηλικίας) και επειδή μου αρέσει η italodisco σαν άκουσμα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο αρχείο ή σελίδα να βρω αρκετά τραγούδια.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Έκανα επεξεργασία ήχου και Remastering σε μέρος παλιού κομματιού ανεβάζοντας τον ήχο σε άλλα επίπεδα, προτείνω να το δείτε σε HD , αφιερώνεται σε όσους φίλους πήγαν το θέμα τις 86.541 εμφανίσεις, 
enjoy:

----------

mihalas2 (23-05-13)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> ...μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο αρχείο ή σελίδα να βρω αρκετά τραγούδια.



 τα* Link* αυτά οσα δουλέψουν ίσως βοηθήσουν

----------

Αγγελος 297 (23-05-13)

----------


## giannaras13

παιδια ποτε αρχισε η παρακμη αυτης της μουσικης στην ελλαδα??(δεν ημουν τοτε :P )  Παντως το 90 ειχαν αρχισει drum n' bass , jungle και trance!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> παιδια ποτε αρχισε η παρακμη αυτης της μουσικης στην ελλαδα??(δεν ημουν τοτε :P )  Παντως το 90 ειχαν αρχισει drum n' bass , jungle και trance!



Από το '87 και μετά άρχισε να φθίνει, αυτό ισχύει και για τα italodisco (μέχρι και το 1986 δηλαδή για τα italo). Λένε πως η ζημιά έγινε με samples, με dj να βγάζουν τις ίδιες και ίδιες αλλαγές, με κονσερβοποιημένα προγράμματα. ένα λοιπόν τραγούδι που μετά από αυτό ήρθε η παρακμή και το τέλος ήταν αυτό:

*Maars - Pump up the Volume*

Δανείστηκε τα samples μαζί με το ρεφραίν ''Pump up the volume" από αυτό: *Eric B. & Rakim - Paid in Full*


Τώρα στο Paid in Full κάτι αραβικά που ακούγονται μέσα είναι δανεισμένα από εδώ: *Ofra Haza - Im Nin'Alu


*ευχαριστώ

----------

GeorgeVita (23-05-13)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

______ :Cool: 
M a x i__s i n g l e

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## MacGyver

David Christie - Saddle up

----------

GeorgeVita (15-06-13)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

.... ;

----------


## panos_panopoulos

*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

5.500.000 views,

----------


## panos_panopoulos

In memory of

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Song Pop,

----------


## MacGyver

*Human League - Love Action*





",    1".

----------


## panos_panopoulos

,     ...
  upscaling   Blue Ray...










> ",    1".



          alpha

----------


## MacGyver

*Oran "Juice" Jones - The Rain*

----------


## 297

!!! :Cool:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Παρακαλώ πολύ μην πατήσετε το Play , θα εθιστείτε,
προειδοποίησα πάντως
Άδικο έχω;






m a x i __v e r s i o n

----------


## MacGyver

*Bananarama -* *Cruel Summer*

----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## panos_panopoulos

i t a l o

----------


## MacGyver

*Gilbert Montagne - Just For Tonight*





*Gilbert Montagne*

----------


## panos_panopoulos

φτου 
ένα ποστ ακόμη να πάμε στα 667

ένα υπέροχο αργό italodisco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH2QviQihec

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Και για να μας πάει καλά το Σ.Κ. ανέβασα ένα Old School Mix 
είναι ανεβασμένο σε δύο site:

1) http://www.filedropper.com/oldschoolmix
2) http://www.filesend.net/download.php...228cc05c508e70

 :Drool:

----------

ipso (21-09-13)

----------


## aeonios

Δεν φτιάχνουν πια τέτοια μουσική  :frown:

----------


## aeonios



----------


## MacGyver

*Hi-Gloss - Youll Never Know*

----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios



----------


## aeonios

και κάτι από Ελλάδα !!

----------


## Αγγελος 297



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Break :





__________________________________________________  _____

- Δε μου λέτε, γιατί συσπάται έτσι ο νέος;;;
- Μικρός πέρασε ... ==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4BWNlOXwYs#t=3254

 :Lol:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

... μη ξεχάσετε να δείτε τις φιγούρες στο βίντεο:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για να δούμε μπορεί κάτι να σπάσει τη μιζέρια του ίντερνετ ;;;
Ένα χειροποίητο pop-rock Video Mix ! !
Enjoy:

----------


## billisj

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGAVwQAmAHs

----------


## john_b

Είμασταν και μια μερίδα με άλλα γούστα:

----------


## aris k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb14Ko7gRWM

----------


## SRF

> Είμασταν και μια μερίδα με άλλα γούστα:



Το πιό ωραίο του Κλωναρίδη ήταν αυτό!

----------


## spiros35

Τον τελευταίο καιρό εκπέμπει τα μεσάνυχτα ένας πειρατικός σταθμός (μάλλον από Ελλάδα γιατί μερικές φορές μιλάνε ελληνικά) με μουσική από τη δεκαετία του 80 στo internet, οι εκπομπές είναι ακριβώς όπως εκείνα τα χρόνια: http://pirate-fiction.weebly.com/

----------


## spiros35

Τώρα ξανά στον αέρα:  http://pirate-fiction.weebly.com/

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλημέρα !!!

Tα 80's ήταν η απαρχή πολλών μουσικών ρευμάτων και μελλοντικών επιρροών.
Και μιας και το κλιπ που είναι το original έχει πρόβατα, δείτε και ακούστε νομίζω είναι εμφανές τι είδος μουσικής ξεκίνησε από το παρακάτω: 





Είχε σίγουρα καλές βάσεις αυτό το είδος για τη μετέπειτα εξέλιξή του. Ποιο είναι το είδος????

----------


## panos_panopoulos

:Rolleyes:  το παραπάνω είναι η αρχή και θεμέλια της Trance. Ρεϊβερς κλπ άκμασαν και παράκμασαν κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού των 90's --->  *vid 1

*OH WELL

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## panos_panopoulos

1080p

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## MacGyver

23 Σεπτεμβρίου, ισημερία (equinox).

Equinoxe  - Jean Michel Jarre

----------


## kostas69

Από Ρωσία με αγάπη..........  ειδικά μετά το 54'

----------


## kostas69

Και μερικά ακόμη.......

----------


## kostas69



----------


## kostas69



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αφιερώνεται στους απανταχού σκουτερόβιους βεσπόβιους κλπ μηχανάκηδες όσους δηλαδή αγάπησαν ένα δίτροχο.









> If anybody wants to know more about the making of this video or the scooter club involved, just visit www.a41eagles.co.uk. The Joker's Scooter Club and the A41 Eagles SC are the scooter clubs in the video, filmed around Paddington in North West London.

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Rip

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Rip και στον Steve Strange...

Λένε ότι η μουσική Techno πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο Detroid το 1988. Εσείς ακούγοντας πιο προσεκτικά το κομμάτι τα όργανα και το ρυθμό το πιστεύετε;;;





προσωπική άποψη: Techno music was born in 1980... .... .... "*Fade to Grey" is the second single by the British group Visage, released on Polydor Records in 1980.*

Επίσης όλοι οι παλιοί DJ με αυτό το κομμάτι ξεκίνησαν τη καριέρα τους δε χρειάζονται περισσότερα σχόλια.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Και μιας και το   M A X I __S I N G L E    είναι μια άλλη ιστορία ιδού:

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Πάνο προσωπικά πιστεύω πως α) πράγματι στο detroit ξεκίνησαν όλα β) πριν τους Visage είχαν πειραματιστεί οι Cybotron με το Clear το 1983 (και το R9). Δεν έγιναν ποτέ επιτυχία παρά μόνο στους κύκλους του old school hip hop. Για να τους θυμηθούμε:

----------


## aeonios



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Νίκο καλημέρα, ναι είναι και τα δύο για break dance πολύ καλά. οπότε θα έλεγα ότι το πιο σωστό είναι έπειτα που αναπτύχθηκε η techno πήρε ιδέες και loops  από αυτά και εμπνεύστηκε. 

*υγ επίσης δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έκανε στον ήχο και ακούγεται τόσο τέλεια σε ανάλυση βίντεο 240p από το βινύλιο σε σχέση με το original clip. Να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο compressor; τοτε και γιατί οχι το studio που έδεσε το original. Δεν περνάει λίγη μαγεία από το δίσκο και στο Youtube?

----------


## aeonios

Πράγματι ο ήχος ακούγεται (υποκειμενικά κατά την γνώμη μου) πολύ καλά για τις 240p που όμως αφορά το video από όσο νομίζω. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τρόπο να τσεκάρω το πρωτογενές υλικό του και πως έπαιξε η εγγραφή και με ποιον codec για τον ήχο ! Πάντως για το πως παίζει το youtube ίσως σε βοηθήσει αυτό: https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/1722171?hl=en

----------


## john_b

Έλα να διευρύνουμε λίγο και τη μουσική μας παιδιά όλο ιταλό ντίσκο:

----------


## sakisr

> Έλα να διευρύνουμε λίγο και τη μουσική μας παιδιά όλο ιταλό ντίσκο:



Νεο ειδος? Ιταλοσκύλο????

----------


## john_b

greek σκύλο, αυθεντικό ροκ.

----------


## sakisr

Γεια σου ρε Γιαννη! Ωραιο κομματι υβριδιο της Πεγκυ Ζηνα η κυρια!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

αυτό το λιγότερο γνωστό

----------


## MacGyver

Ακολουθεί πολιτικό μήνυμα.

Imagination - Just an Ilusion

----------


## SeAfasia

με ελληνική καταγωγή:

----------


## misterno

Παραθέτω και γω ένα βίντεο κλιπ ως μικρή συνεισφορά στο θέμα:
Α και κάτι άλλο: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε το intro mix από την disco SYMETRIA στην Πτολεμαϊδα;
Τότε ήταν Νο1 στην Ελλάδα και ανάμεσα στις 5 πρώτες στα Βαλκάνια.
Μάλιστα έπαιξε και ο DJ NIKOS εκεί.
Το παρακάτω βίντεο φτιάχτηκε πρόχειρα χωρίς πολλά "φτιασιδώματα" Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.
Υ.Σ Αφιερωμένο στον DJ PALMER

----------


## MacGyver

You're the One for Me - D Train






- Σάββατο, ευκαιρία να ανοίξει το κατάστημα.

----------

GeorgeVita (26-09-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σάββατο, ευκαιρία να ανοίξει το κατάστημα.



Γειά σου Steve!

----------

MacGyver (26-09-15)

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

και ενα μιχ απο μενα.... αφιερωμενο σε ολους.

----------


## georgegr



----------


## radioamateur

:Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## MacGyver

Marcel Fobert - Rap Folie





Είπατε Palmer, το είχε στο πρόγραμμα την εποχή του.

----------


## radioamateur

:Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Από την εποχή που το "Άκου τι είπαν" λεγόταν "Κόντρες" όχι με το Φερεντίνο αλλά με Βλ. Μπονάτσο... Rip 14/10/04 ....

----------


## misterno

Μικρή νυχτερινή συνεισφορά στο θέμα με ένα αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι  :Wink:

----------

MacGyver (16-10-15)

----------


## MacGyver

Mirage - Woman

----------


## misterno

Οι μίξεις που έκανα στο ποστ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post726671
σας άρεσαν;
Σύντομα θα βάλω και το νο2!

----------


## betacord85

αφιερωμενο στην μικρη μου μελαχροινη ψιψινα που τοσο πολυ αγαπω! <3 <3 <3 you and i απο την madlene kane

----------


## SRF

> και ενα μιχ απο μενα.... αφιερωμενο σε ολους.



Αυτό μου θύμισε κάτι από καλοκαίρια του 78 - 79 στην Disco Laimos της Θάσσου ή χειμώνες στην ABC πλησίον της Πλ. Αμερικής στην Πατησίων!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Αυτό μου θύμισε κάτι από καλοκαίρια του 78 - 79 στην Disco Laimos της Θάσσου ή χειμώνες στην ABC πλησίον της Πλ. Αμερικής στην Πατησίων!!!



Καλημέρα,Γιώργο πως βρέθηκες σε αυτή την Disco στη Θάσο;Πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι που την ξέρεις και την θυμάσαι.Σχεδόν τα περισσότερα παιδικά-εφηβικά μου χρόνια εκεί τα πέρασα.Πραγματικά μου ξύπνησες φοβερές αναμνήσεις με αυτή την Disco που ανέφερες.Δεν ξέρω βέβαια εάν θυμάσαι την Αυτοκίνηση που είχε γίνει η Αρκούδα, λίγο ποιο κάτω και ποιο μετά βέβαια το Μουσείο 86-87.

----------


## SRF

> Καλημέρα,Γιώργο πως βρέθηκες σε αυτή την Disco στη Θάσο;Πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι που την ξέρεις και την θυμάσαι.Σχεδόν τα περισσότερα παιδικά-εφηβικά μου χρόνια εκεί τα πέρασα.Πραγματικά μου ξύπνησες φοβερές αναμνήσεις με αυτή την Disco που ανέφερες. *Δεν ξέρω βέβαια εάν θυμάσαι την Αυτοκίνηση που είχε γίνει η Αρκούδα, λίγο ποιο κάτω και ποιο μετά βέβαια το Μουσείο 86-87*.



Βεβαια... θυμάμαι!!! 
Στην διακλάδωση που έστριβες αριστερά για να ανέβεις στον λαιμο! Αν πήγαινες ευθεία, ήταν απέναντι ήταν το μίνι γκολφ! Θυμάμαι... θυμάμαι!  
Το Αγ. Νικόλα το φέρρυ που πηγαινοερχόταν κεραμωτή... ! Τον εορτασμό όταν ήρθε το πρώτο "Thassos I" της κοινοπραξίας!!! Το "μπογδάνος" της οικογενείας της φίλης μας της Σέμυς!!! 
ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ & ΝΕΑΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΩΝ 18 ετών της ζωής σου?  

Να σου πω τι ακόμα θυμάμαι? 
Τον Πεταλούδα στην Ξάνθη... τον Ανώνυμο (Θοδωρή) με το μηχάνημα στο ψυγείο του εργοστασίου με τα αλίπαστα... ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ... αλλά & τις εκδηλώσεις στην ντισκοτέκ που ήταν πριν κινηματογράφος... στον δρόμο από την πλατεία με το ρολόϊ προς το Πολυτεχνείο, τον 'Κήπο" λίγο πριν την γέφυρα αριστερα, κλπ, κλπ κλπ!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Που είναι σήμερα το  φερρυ Άγιος Νικόλαος. (http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1204105340.php)  Το "μπογδάνος" δεν το θυμάμαι τι ήτανε;Πως όμως βρέθηκες στην Θάσο δεν κατάλαβα;
 Θυμάσαι πάρα πολλά δυστυχώς Ο Ερρίκος (πεταλούδας) έχει αφήσει αυτόν τον κόσμο εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου.

----------


## SRF

> Που είναι σήμερα το  φερρυ Άγιος Νικόλαος. (http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1204105340.php)  Το "μπογδάνος" δεν το θυμάμαι τι ήτανε; *Πως όμως βρέθηκες στην Θάσο δεν κατάλαβα;*



Καπετάνιος του Αϊ Νικόλα ήταν ο Σπιτονοικοκύρης μας των καλοκαιρινών εκείνων χρόνων! Ως την συνταξιοδότησή του... νομίζω το 1980? βρε που έφτασε ο 'Νικόλας" !!! 


Πως? Χμμμμ... !!! Αυτό απορείς? Ή ότι τα έχω πει σε καφέ της Ξάνθης μεταξύ των οποίων ΝΟΜΙΖΩ και με κάποιον Νίκο Τσαμπάζη κάποτε?

----------


## SRF

> Που είναι σήμερα το  φερρυ Άγιος Νικόλαος. (http://www.kavalanet.gr/enimerosi/ne...1204105340.php)  Το "μπογδάνος" δεν το θυμάμαι τι ήτανε;Πως όμως βρέθηκες στην Θάσο δεν κατάλαβα;
> *Θυμάσαι πάρα πολλά δυστυχώς Ο Ερρίκος (πεταλούδας) έχει αφήσει αυτόν τον κόσμο εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου*.




Το "Μπογδάνος" πήγαινε Πρίνο - Καβάλα και σπάνια ερχόταν και στον λιμένα! 


*Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα!!!* Θυμάμαι στο σπίτι του να μου δείχνει την στερεογεννήτρια που του είχε φτιάξει κάποιος φίλος του, και πήγα να δω τι πρόβλημα ε΄χιε και έβγαζε φύσημα πιό πολύ από ότι έπρεπε! Τα λέγαμε όταν ανέβαινα, τότε! Δεν ήταν και μεγάλος... κρίμα!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καπετάνιος του Αϊ Νικόλα ήταν ο Σπιτονοικοκύρης μας των καλοκαιρινών εκείνων χρόνων! Ως την συνταξιοδότησή του... νομίζω το 1980? βρε που έφτασε ο 'Νικόλας" !!! 
> 
> 
> Πως? Χμμμμ... !!! Αυτό απορείς? Ή ότι τα έχω πει σε καφέ της Ξάνθης μεταξύ των οποίων ΝΟΜΙΖΩ και με κάποιον Νίκο Τσαμπάζη κάποτε?



Για δώσε παραπάνω πληροφορίες πότε ήπιαμε καφέ μαζί,συνεχίζεις να με εκπλήσσεις.

----------


## SRF

> Για δώσε παραπάνω πληροφορίες πότε ήπιαμε καφέ μαζί,συνεχίζεις να με εκπλήσσεις.




Πολλά είπαμε!!! Η ουσία είναι ότι τελικά ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ μεταξύ μας! Παράδειγμα, στην Θεσ/νικη ήξερα το μισό + ερασιτεχνικό στερέωμα... Σταύρος Αλεξάντερ, τον Ακη τον Ολιβερ, τον Μιούζικ Μελοντι, κλπ, κλπ... και γενικά Βόρεια Ελλάδα πχ τον Αμερικάνο, τον Κυβερνήτη, κλπ, κλπ, σε βαθμό που έχω εκπλαγεί και εγώ πόσους τελευταία ξανασυνάντησα μετά από 30 έτη! Η πλάκα είναι που μιλάω με άλλους για δουλειές και μου συστήνουν φίλους τους τεχνικούς... και ξαφνικά βρίσκομαι απέναντι με φίλους μου και γνωστούς από τα τότε χρόνια!!! Οπότε ο πελάτης "μένει" στην κυριολεξία όταν μας βλέπει να τα λέμε με γέλια και φιλικά αμέσως!!! 

Πχ εσύ έχεις τώρα το μαγαζί σου εκεί που είναι μαρκαρισμένο και εγώ έμενα εντός του ερυθρού κύκλου! 
xanthi1978.JPG 

Βέβαια τότε υπ'ηρχε το εργοστάσιο - αποθήκη της ΜΕΞ που πλέον έχει γίνει πολυκατοικία τέρας με το σούπερ μάρκετ από κάτω!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Το μαγαζί όντως είναι πολύ κοντά στο σημείο που δείχνεις,έχεις έρθει ποτέ η απλά το βρήκες από αναζήτηση στο net;Τον κύριο Ιορδάνη τον δάσκαλο τον θυμάσαι Studio Alpha;Πάντως εάν ξαναβρεθείς στην Ξάνθη θα ήταν πολύ ευχάριστο να πιούμε καφέ η και να τα πούμε σε κανένα ταβερνάκι.
  Γιωργο τα παιδιά που έχουν την Lamda Electronics στην Ξάνθη τα γνωρίζεις (Κακκαλής Γιάννης και ο Κώστας;
http://www.elevatorelectronics.com/index.php

----------


## MacGyver

> Πολλά είπαμε!!! Η ουσία είναι ότι τελικά ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ μεταξύ μας! Παράδειγμα, στην Θεσ/νικη ήξερα το μισό + ερασιτεχνικό στερέωμα... Σταύρος Αλεξάντερ, τον Ακη τον Ολιβερ, τον Μιούζικ Μελοντι, κλπ, κλπ... και γενικά Βόρεια Ελλάδα πχ τον Αμερικάνο, τον Κυβερνήτη, κλπ, κλπ, ...



Ξέρεις τον Σταύρο; Μόνο στα FM έβγαινε. Έφτανε μέχρι εκεί χάμω; Μικρός που είναι κόσμος!

----------


## SRF

> Το μαγαζί όντως είναι πολύ κοντά στο σημείο που δείχνεις,έχεις έρθει ποτέ η απλά το βρήκες από αναζήτηση στο net;Τον κύριο Ιορδάνη τον δάσκαλο τον θυμάσαι Studio Alpha;Πάντως εάν ξαναβρεθείς στην Ξάνθη θα ήταν πολύ ευχάριστο να πιούμε καφέ η και να τα πούμε σε κανένα ταβερνάκι.
> Γιωργο τα παιδιά που έχουν την Lamda Electronics στην Ξάνθη τα γνωρίζεις (Κακκαλής Γιάννης και ο Κώστας;
> http://www.elevatorelectronics.com/index.php



Τελευταία ανέβηκα πριν ενάμιση έτος. Σπούδαζε ο υιός εκεί και έμενε εκεί που σου έδειξα! Είναι βλέπεις ένα μέρος (οικία) από αρκετά εκεί, που πληρώνουμε ΕΝΦΙΑ όλο το σόϊ!!!  





> Ξέρεις τον Σταύρο; Μόνο στα FM έβγαινε. Έφτανε μέχρι εκεί χάμω; Μικρός που είναι κόσμος!



Τον Σταύρο τον γνώριζα. Και όχι μόνον τον Σταυρο...! Γνωριστήκαμε μέσω του Όλιβερ σε επίσκεψή μου στην Θεσ/νικη (επιστρέφοντας από Θάσσο) που άνοξα από Ντεπό με ένα τετραστάδιο σαν του "Παλιμπαιδισμού" το 79 νομίζω! Βρισκόμασταν αρκετοί όταν ανέβαινα τα επόμενα έτη!

----------


## betacord85

ειχε παιξει σαν intro στην μεγαλυτερη βιντεοταινια της δεκαετειας 80...κωστα τσακωνα καλο ταξιδι

----------


## MacGyver

Rose - Magic Carillon





Τις τελευταίες μέρες στο αυτοκίνητο μου η "βελόνα" κόλλησε εδώ και ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
Αφιερωμένο ειδικότερα στους συνομήλικους συναδέλφους του φόρουμ που έζησαν το όνειρο των 80s.

----------


## d.antonis

Δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το θρεντι ,ισως καποιος να το εχει ηδη ανεβασει ,πλην ομως ηταν και ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71rFKrRauaE

----------


## SRF

ώ,ρε βγήκαν όλα τα γκηρ-άπια, και οι καρέκλες!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## baltis

Καλησπέρα Μπάμπη πολύ καλό..
Ρε παιδιά ένας σταθμός στην Ελλάδα να ακούμε music 80s.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλησπέρα ΤΑΣΟΣ αυτός ο σταθμός ας είναι και web radio...* www.discomania.gr* ___* www.rso.gr*
 και μη βγει κανένας ότι κάνω διαφήμιση γιατί υπήρχαν δυο τρεις αλλά δεν  παίζουν πλέων πχ radio gold, boom boom radio, blue galaxy κάτι.... κλπ

βάλτε και άλλους αν ξέρετε, 

___ -ο- 
καρεκλάαας....

----------


## MacGyver

Cube - Two Heads Are Better Than One

----------


## MacGyver

David Bowie - Let's Dance




Εις μνήμην του.

----------


## ipso

RIP David....

----------

SRF (12-01-16)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Τι μπορεί να πει κάποιος για να περιγράψει τον μεγάλο Bowie, έφερε σίγουρα  μεγάλη μουσική επανάσταση και πάρα πολλά τα είδη που ανέδειξε(για να μην πω εφηύρε) όπως Glam Rock / Rock / Synthpop / Disco κλπ.   Rip

----------

SRF (12-01-16)

----------


## SeAfasia



----------

SRF (12-01-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Glenn Frey - You Belong To The City





RIP Glenn Frey.

----------

SRF (25-01-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Eagles - Hotel California





RIP Glenn Frey.

----------

SRF (25-01-16)

----------


## p270

όποιοι θέλετε μπορείτε να μπαινεται σε αυτό το φορουμ και βλέπετε πότε κανουν πρόγραμμα ιντερνετικο κάποια από τα παιδιά που γράφουν εκεί
http://the80sgreekfans.createaforum.net/

δυο από τα παιδιά που γράφουν εκεί έχουν ιντερνετικους σταθμούς και ειναι οι 
http://the80sgreekfans.createaforum.net/
http://djpanosalonica.radiostream123.com/

----------


## MacGyver

Black - Wonderful life





Συνέχεια των κακών ειδήσεων και σήμερα!

----------


## betacord85

disco dynamite 1984...side a 6 song...testing shure premier

----------


## betacord85



----------


## panos_panopoulos

Αναπαύσου Εν Ειρήνη, Paul Kantner. Ήταν ο κιθαρίστας των Jefferson Airplane. 
Θέλοντας και μη με τις τελευταίες απώλειες το Γενάρη του '16 είναι να μην πιστεύει κάποιος τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας; Σαν ποιες; Έχει συνωμοτήσει κάποιος να πάρει όσους καλλιτέχνες κάνουν τον κόσμο να αισθάνεται για λίγο όσο διαρκεί ένα κομμάτι δηλαδή για 3-4 λεπτά ελεύθερος....

----------


## MacGyver

Delegation - You And I





Lets funk tonight!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δείτε το και δε νομιζω να χάσετε, είναι η φωνή του Den Harrow για όσους γνωρίζουν (Hooker). Με χιούμορ . Italo disco productions 2015 και σατυρίζει εκτός των  αλλών πως έγιναν τα πράγματα σήμερα.

----------


## MacGyver

Ωραίος, στο ίδιο στιλ του Bad boy και Mad desire!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Απορώ όμως γιατί τον κατηγορεί που του δάνεισε τη φωνή του, δειτε και εδω, οταν βγαίνουν οι αγώνες πεθαίνω:

----------


## MacGyver

Men At Work - Down Under





* Αγαπημένο, μας το θύμισε το "The Kings of Mykonos" πριν λίγο!

----------


## aeonios

To τελευταίο cd του Tam Harrow βγήκε πέρυσι με μόλις 100 κομμάτια και έγινε ψιλοπανικός για να το αποκτήσουν οι fans/djs κτλ.

----------


## MacGyver

Lipps, Inc. - How Long





Pure Disco !!
- Υπάρχει κανείς μεσαιατζής να το ακούσουμε απο 807 με φασαρία και fading ;

----------

GeorgeVita (05-03-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Who's Who - Palace Palace

----------


## MacGyver

Prince - Cream





Πάει και Πρίγκιπας.
Robia La Morte και Lori Elle.  :Wub:

----------


## Gaou

> Πάει και Πρίγκιπας.



πώπω ρε φίλε δεν το πιασα ότι συνέβει τετοιο πράγμα. και μπαινω στις ειδήσεις και το βλέπω. κριμα . και προχθές διαβαζα ότι ηταν αρρωστος και εισηχθει στο νοσοκομειο. 

τι να πώ . ο Θεός να τον αναπαύσει.

----------


## MacGyver

Swinging Blue Jeans - You`re No Good





Αρκετά πριν από την εποχή του θέματος, όμως αγαπήθηκε και παίχτηκε πολύ  !!!
Μας το θύμισε πριν λίγο η ταινία "Ο άντρας της γυναίκας μου" στο Ε με τον Γ. Γκιωνάκη και την Μ. Κοντού.
Το παράξενο: το τραγούδι είναι του 64 και η ταινία του 62!_
.


_

----------


## MacGyver

Duran Duran - Save A Prayer

----------


## MacGyver

Paul Mauriat - Love is blue





L'Amour est bleu.
Το τραγούδησε σαν σήμερα (στο διαγωνισμό της Eurovision) η Vicky Leandros το 1967, εκπροσωπώντας το Λουξεμβούργο και πήρε την 2η θέση.
Η μετέπειτα φανταστική εκτέλεση <Love is blue> από τον υπέροχο Paul Mauriat.

----------

GeorgeVita (14-05-16)

----------


## betacord85

εδω στις εξωτικες μπραχαμας...για τους λατρεις της disco....

----------


## betacord85



----------


## betacord85



----------


## betacord85



----------


## betacord85



----------


## betacord85

και κλεινουμε με το αγαπημενο μου...καληνυχτα μικρη μου γατουλα...

----------


## MacGyver

Johnny Hates Jazz - Shattered Dreams

----------


## MacGyver

Curiosity Killed The Cat - Misfit

----------


## misterno

Θεσσαλονίκη, ΔΕΘ 1989, στο περίπτερο 12.
Εταιρεία με επαγγελματικά ηχοσυστήματα κάνει ηχητικές δοκιμές.
Τα φωτάκια από τα VU meters είχαν πάρει φωτιά.
Είμαι μαζί με νεαρά ύπαρξη (της εποχής) και κοιτάμε τα εκθέματα.
Ξαφνικά αισθάνομαι στο πάτωμα ένα γδούπο. Ένας ακόμα, άλλος ένας και μετά αρχίζει η ηδονή.
Σε ένα ηχοσύστημα με ενισχυτές γαϊδούρια και ηχεία σαν μικρό δωμάτιο.
David Bowyee εισαγωγή από το Gazoline...

Για την ιστορία, ήμουν ο Radio 4 Θεσσαλονίκης για αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## MacGyver

Billy Idol - White Wedding

----------


## MacGyver

Rick James - Super Freak





Από Ολλανδό "πειρατή" στους 6295am (άλλοι: 6265am 6230am).
Για όσους  δεν έχουν δέκτη, http://goo.gl/3mxlkW

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEL-EjMejSY

----------


## Ulysses

Εγώ θέλω να πω το εξής για τα τραγούδια.Παλιά θεωρούσα δύσκολο το να βρεις κάπου το τραγούδι.Τώρα με την εμπειρία που έχω στο να βρίσκω 90% ότι ψάχνω έχω να πω *οτι το δύσκολο είναι να βρίσκεις τι τραγούδια θα κατεβάσεις*.Δηλαδή,έχω κατεβάσει τόσα πολλά που σχεδόν τα έχω όλα,θέλω καινούρια (παλιά δηλαδή απλά να μην έτυχε ποτέ να τα ακούσω κάπου).Επίσης όταν μπαίνω στο you tube για να ανακαλύψω τραγούδια που ποτέ δεν άκουσα και βλέπω κάτι λίστες "3 ώρες Italo disco" πάνω κάτω έχουν όλοι τα ίδια...
Θέλει πολλές ώρες ψάξιμο...

*Τα 3 πιο αγαπημένα μου...*

Φοβερή μουσική και πολύ αρμόνιο πάνω από όλα ! ! !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwirULt5iEU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weMrzt6W8V8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmFDjc9vs-M

*Και μερικά ακόμα...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAvd5x0KpU8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDYi7wQ1LyM

----------


## misterno

> Εγώ θέλω να πω το εξής για τα τραγούδια.Παλιά θεωρούσα δύσκολο το να βρεις κάπου το τραγούδι.Τώρα με την εμπειρία που έχω στο να βρίσκω 90% ότι ψάχνω έχω να πω *οτι το δύσκολο είναι να βρίσκεις τι τραγούδια θα κατεβάσεις*.Δηλαδή,έχω κατεβάσει τόσα πολλά που σχεδόν τα έχω όλα,θέλω καινούρια (παλιά δηλαδή απλά να μην έτυχε ποτέ να τα ακούσω κάπου).Επίσης όταν μπαίνω στο you tube για να ανακαλύψω τραγούδια που ποτέ δεν άκουσα και βλέπω κάτι λίστες "3 ώρες Italo disco" πάνω κάτω έχουν όλοι τα ίδια...
> Θέλει πολλές ώρες ψάξιμο...
> 
> *Τα 3 πιο αγαπημένα μου...*
> 
> Φοβερή μουσική και πολύ αρμόνιο πάνω από όλα ! ! !
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwirULt5iEU
> ...



Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες.
Τι μου θύμισες τώρα!
Πριν κάμποσα χρόνια ήθελα απεγνωσμένα να πάω σε disco να θυμηθώ λίγο τα νιάτα μου. Ξεκινάμε μια παρέα 50άρηδων πια να πάμε Θεσσαλονίκη στην FIGARO στην Παπαναστασίου απέναντι από το Ιπποκράτειο. (ελπίζω να μη τα μπερδεύω)
Απέξω από το μαγαζί καμιά 10αρια Γεωργιανοί να παίζουν χοντρό ξύλο.
Αι σιχτιρ λέω που καταντήσαμε. Τελικά πήγαμε Blue Sky προς Θέρμη και περάσαμε ένα βράδυ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΟ! 
Έκανα ένα μιξάζ για το αμάξι να ακούω μουσική για μένα. Το είχα ανεβάσει και σε βίντεο στο Youtube αλλά έφαγα ban από κάποιον χρήστη SME με πνευματικά δικαιώματα λέει.
Το μουσικό μιξάζ πάντως είναι διαθέσιμο για όποιον το θέλει ΕΔΩ
Καλή διασκέδαση!

----------


## MacGyver

Peppino di Capri - Melancolie (in Settembre)





Η γνωστή μας Ελληνική έκδοση

----------


## MacGyver

Falco - Der Kommissar




Σάββατο σήμερα, κλείσαμε τα 1000 ποστ!! 
Ο τσίπρας μοιράζει υποσχέσεις στην έκθεση ... ε να το ρίξουμε και λίγο έξω.

----------


## MacGyver

Boney M. - Gotta Go Home





Το καινούριο τραγούδι του τζάμπο!

----------


## MacGyver

Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz





** Λίγο διαφορετικό, να μην ανοίγουμε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## lepouras

δεν χρειάζεται άλλο θέμα υπάρχει και αυτό.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F5%F3%E9%EA%E1

----------


## MacGyver

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams





91.7 Coast FM CKAY - Listen Live

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες.
> Τι μου θύμισες τώρα!
> Πριν κάμποσα χρόνια ήθελα απεγνωσμένα να πάω σε disco να θυμηθώ λίγο τα  νιάτα μου. Ξεκινάμε μια παρέα 50άρηδων πια να πάμε Θεσσαλονίκη στην  FIGARO στην Παπαναστασίου απέναντι από το Ιπποκράτειο. (ελπίζω να μη τα  μπερδεύω)
> Απέξω από το μαγαζί καμιά 10αρια Γεωργιανοί να παίζουν χοντρό ξύλο.
> Αι σιχτιρ λέω που καταντήσαμε. Τελικά πήγαμε Blue Sky προς Θέρμη και περάσαμε ένα βράδυ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΟ! 
> Έκανα ένα μιξάζ για το αμάξι να ακούω μουσική για μένα. Το είχα ανεβάσει  και σε βίντεο στο Youtube αλλά έφαγα ban από κάποιον χρήστη SME με  πνευματικά δικαιώματα λέει.
> Το μουσικό μιξάζ πάντως είναι διαθέσιμο για όποιον το θέλει ΕΔΩ
> Καλή διασκέδαση!



Η Figaro έγινε σκυλάδικο. Είχα πάει πριν μερικά χρόνια στα τελευταία της σαν disco. Η Blue Sky είναι φοβερή.

Παρακάτω μερικά διαμαντάκια new wave από τα 80's.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGezbTOV4ms

----------


## MacGyver

Madonna - Deeper And Deeper





Οι ανέραστοι, καταψήφισαν!

----------


## MacGyver

Το κορίτσι του Μάη - Olympians

----------


## lepouras

> Το κορίτσι του Μάη - Olympians



Δεκέμβριάτικα? θα πουντιάσει.

----------


## MacGyver

337.jpg
*Π*αντός *Κ*αιρού!

----------


## MacGyver

Space - Magic Fly





- 1977. Μουσική "κλήσης" ερασιτεχνών και background στις εκφωνήσεις της ΕΡΤ (Νάκυ Αγάθου).
- Discogs

----------


## MacGyver

Space - Just Blue

----------


## MacGyver

Ειρωνεία. Last Christmas για τον Κυπριακής καταγωγής τραγουδιστή των Wham, George Michael που έφυγε χθές.

Wham - Everything She Wants





Wham - Last Christmas
Wham - Where Did Your Heart Go
George Michael - Careless Whisper
George Michael - Too Funky

----------


## MacGyver

Earth, Wind & Fire - Let's Groove

----------


## MacGyver

Rufus & Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody





Breakin' (1984) - IMDb

----------


## MacGyver

Chic - Le Freak

----------


## MacGyver

Το Πάρτυ στη Βουλιαγμένη (1983)





Ανάμνηση, στη μνήμη του Λουκιανού! 
Θυμάμαι αμυδρά που το άκουσα live, κάπου εκεί κοντά.

----------

Gaou (12-02-17)

----------


## MacGyver

The Cure - Lullaby

----------


## GeorgeVita

*Chilly - For Your Love* (Psychemagik Edit)

----------


## MacGyver

D Train - You're The One For Me

----------


## MacGyver

Quincy Jones - Ai no Corrida





Ο δίσκος είναι στα χέρια μου, γλυκιά ανάμνηση εκείνων των χρόνων, ως βραβείο μου από διαγωνισμό χορού σε disco τον οποίο είχε διοργανώσει τότε  ερασιτέχνης των μεσαίων.

----------


## MacGyver

YES - Owner of a Lonely Heart

----------


## MacGyver

Sniff 'n the Tears - Driver's seat

----------


## MacGyver

Delegation- Darlin' (I Think About You)

----------


## george Mp



----------


## MacGyver

Queen - Radio Ga Ga

----------


## matthew

Ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων, τα πάντα ματαιότης! Το γνωστό τραγούδι του Angelo Branduardi.

----------


## MacGyver

Στο γνωστό μας ρυθμό!

----------


## MacGyver

Situation - Yazoo

----------


## MacGyver

The Saint





Τίτλοι τέλους για τον "Άγιο" Simon Templar & James Bond, Roger Moore.

----------


## MacGyver

Bonnie Tyler - If You Were A Woman

----------


## MacGyver

Anita Ward - Don't Drop My Love

----------


## MacGyver

Blondie - Call Me





Από το soundtrack της ταινίας American Gigolo που πριν μερικές μέρες μας θύμισε η Ελληνική τηλεόραση, την Debbie Harry και την υπογραφή του Giorgio Moroder. 

-Για τον "Γιώργος Ανώνυμος" που άφησε ορφανό το θέμα και εξαφανίστηκε από το 2013, γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα;

----------


## MacGyver

Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good





Υπενθύμιση από τον Steven Seagal στο "Εκδίκηση σε δεύτερο χρόνο" τώρα στο Star.
"Μουσικό διάλειμμα" της κρατικής τηλεόρασης στις αρχές του 80.

----------


## MacGyver

Pino D'Angio - Ma Quale Idea





Εισαγωγή του 6+1 απιστίες.

----------


## MacGyver

Sheila & Black Devotion - Spacer

----------


## MacGyver

Supertramp - Cannonball

----------


## MacGyver

The Stranglers - Midnight summer dream

----------

SRF (28-12-17)

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## MacGyver

Orlando Riva Sound - Indian Reservation





   ,              .

----------


## nepomuk

*QUARTERFLASH - Right Kind Of Love (1982)*

----------


## MacGyver

K.C & The Sunshine Band - That's The Way I Like It

----------


## nepomuk

Disco

----------


## MacGyver

Pino D' angio - Okay Okay

----------


## MacGyver

Asia  -  Heat of the moment 





   Radio Romania,  756Khz

----------


## MacGyver

Men Without Hats - Safety Dance





Official Video   "".

----------


## MacGyver

B.W.H. - Livin' Up

----------


## MacGyver

Resonance - OK Chicago





On the way to snowy Chicago..
Θυμάται κανείς τη Ελληνική σειρά που ακούγονταν;

----------


## 7336146B

Χαιρετώ όλες τις φίλες και φίλους του υπέροχου "Ηλεκτρονικά"! 
Στο θέμα μας που είναι η Ιταλο-ντίσκο και τα 80s. Αλλά από κάπου «αλλού»β¦. Από τη Ρωσία λοιπόν! Τα τελευταία χρόνια ασχολήθηκα αρκετά και αποκλειστικά με τα Ιταλο από τη Ρωσία, και έχω μείνει κυριολεκτικά άφωνος!! Σε όλες τις χώρες γράφτηκαν εξαιρετικά Ιταλο όπως και στην Ελλάδα! Ωστόσο, στη Ρωσία, μοιάζουν πραγματικά ανεξάντλητα Ασχολούμαι επί σχεδόν μία δεκαετία και διαρκώς ανακαλύπτω νέα. Τραγούδια που δεν φαντάζεστεβ¦. Και που πολλές φορές είπα «ποιοί??» Modern Talking, «ποιά??» Rose, ακόμα και «ποιά??» Lian Rossβ¦. !! Ναι, καλά διαβάσατεβ¦. Ακόμα και «ποιά??» Lian Ross έφτασα να πω, και που όλοι ξέρουμε τι είναι το βSay you’ll neverββ¦.!! Ή το «Only you» από τον ανεπανάληπτο Savage!! Και όμως λοιπόν, αυτά που έχω βρει νομίζω πως είναι κάτι μοναδικό και γι' αυτό θα ήθελα να τα μοιραστώ. Θα παραθέσω κάποια link αλλά είναι τόσα πολλά και τόσο φοβερά που είναι αδύνατο να παρατεθούν όλα. Θα παραθέσω πιο πολύ «δειγματοληπτικά» κάποια και προτρέπω όποια και όποιον θέλει, να «ψαχτεί» στο youtube, και θα βρεί πάρα πολλά που απλά δεν φαντάζεται ότι υπάρχουν. Είναι κυριολεκτικά ένας ανεξερεύνητος ωκεανός με πάρα πολλά μαργαριτάρια!! Επίσης, να πω ότι υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες: η πρώτη αφορά τα Ιταλο - New Generation, που είναι καινούριες παραγωγές, τα τελευταία χρόνια. Εδώ ανήκουν συγκροτήματα όπως «Siberian Heat» με τη φοβερή Elena Polozova ή Elen Cora, το συγκρότημα «Krystall» με τις επίσης φοβερές Alevtina Berdnikova και Maria Kern, ο Boris Zhivago, η Margo (MargO Russia στο youtube), ο DJ Savage/Estimado, κλπ., και είναι κάτι το ανεπανάληπτο το πόσο πολύ έχει επανέρθει το Ιταλο από τη Ρωσία! Ωστόσο, δεν θα εστιάσω στη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία, γιατί προτιμώ να εστιάσουμε σε πρώτη φάση τουλάχιστον, στα πολύ πιο δυσεύρετα αυθεντικά Ρώσικα Ιταλο από τη δεκαετία του ’80 και των αρχών του ’90, θέλοντας έτσι να «φωτίσω» και να έρθουν στην επιφάνεια φοβερά Ιταλο που δυστυχώς δεν ακούστηκαν ποτέ εδώβ¦. Και (για να γκρινιάξουμε και λίγοβ¦.), γιατί?? δεν ακούστηκαν ποτέ εδώ?? Λες και τα πάντα ήταν στεγανοποιημένα εδώ γι' αυτά τα τραγούδιαβ¦. Εδώ, από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ Modern Talking και CC Catchβ¦. Δε λέω βέβαια, τρομεροί οι Modern Talking, η CC Catch, ο Savage, κλπ, αλλά για ακούστε, έτσι από περιέργεια, μερικά από τα Ρώσικα, και εδώ είμαστε να το ξανασυζητήσουμεβ¦. Επίσης, σχετικά με τη Ρώσικη γλώσσα που ίσως ακουστεί «κάπως» βαριά σε κάποιους, θα ήθελα να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι μετά από μία δεκαετία σχεδόν αποκλειστικής ενασχόλησης με Ρώσικα Ιταλο, όχι μόνο δεν τη βρίσκω «βαριά», αλλά αντιθέτως, φοβερά ερωτική στα γυναικεία φωνητικά. Απόψεις βέβαια είναι αυτέςβ¦. Αρκετά σας κούρασα όμως. Παραθέτω κάποια δείγματα με κάποια λίγα σχόλια και ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν. Και οι αθεράπευτα ρομαντικοί και ρομαντικές, ας ψαχτούνβ¦. Νομίζω πως θα ενθουσιαστούν ιδιαίτερα! Καλή ακρόαση και καλή συνέχεια!

Πρώτο το συγκρότημα των Mirazh (Μιράζ) με ένα κομμάτι από το 1987β¦. Low Beat, για αρχήβ¦. Το συγκρότημα Μιράζ ήταν κυριολεκτικά θρύλος, με φοβερές τραγουδίστριες, όπως η Tatiana Ovsienko, η Margharita Suhankina, η Nataliya Gulkina, η Ekaterina Boldysheva, η Natalia Vetlitskaya, κλπ.... Ακούστε μερικά:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXvHJi7cHKc

Δυνατό κομμάτι που παραμένει θρύλος:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puoe7jcXCvw

Εδώ η φοβερή Tatiana Ovsienko το 1989!! Παρατηρήστε το τόσο 80s look!! Τα συγκεκριμένα βέβαια είναι πιο πολύ προς δυνατά Euro-disco. Ξεφεύγουν δηλαδή από τα Ιταλο. Νομίζω πως παραμένουν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, και σίγουρα classic των 80s!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px3Hlz7wjKo

Εδώ η Natalia Vetlitskaya με ένα mix, original 1988:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uZYZ1xzZdc

Και κλείνοντας το μικρό δείγμα των Μιράζ, ένα φοβερό και κλασικό Ιταλο!! Τόσο Ιταλο που νομίζω πως θα «βγει» ο Στάθης Ψάλτης, ο Σταμάτης Γαρδέλης, η Σοφία Αλιμπέρτη, η Τέτα Ντούζουβ¦. Η εισαγωγή «παίζει» άνετα σε ταινία του Δαλιανίδη! Το δε κομμάτι, απλά τρομερό!! Στα φωνητικά η Nataliya Gulkinaβ¦.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoYzK7WqvhE

Ψάξτε και θα βρείτε πολλά ακόμη από τους Μιράζ! Ακόμα και τρομερές μπαλάντες!

Επόμενο οι Malenkiy Princh και ένα Ιταλο που απλά σε αφήνει «κάγκελο» και σε κάνει να πεις απλάβ¦. «βρε ποιοι Modern Talking??...!!». Ακούστε φωνητικάβ¦. Απλά τέλειοβ¦. Ακούστε τη μελωδία μετά το 03:14β¦.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VucuHE5EcoA

Εδώ το ίδιο συγκρότημα σε μελωδίες και φωνητικά που απλά σε στέλνουνβ¦.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7Y4sgStI64

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSuKWgNdUZQ

Στο 1987 τώραβ¦.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2nrA-DxQU

1989 και Ciao Bambino στα Ρώσικα!! Ακούστε αλλά και δείτε την εισαγωγήβ¦. Ταινία του Δαλιανίδη φούλβ¦.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKSnm6V9fa8

Στα μελαγχολικά πάλιβ¦. 1989:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2x_szzGG7o

Αλλά ας μείνουμε για την ώρα στη Ρωσία. Το συγκεκριμένο μάλλον Pop θα το έλεγα, αλλά έχει κάτι το τόσο μελαγχολικό και νοσταλγικόβ¦. Olga Zarubina, 1988, 80s πάντα:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbUcn0wghtA

Και ξανά στα «γνωστά»β¦. 1987:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S0xZrHwdC4

Και πάμε τώρα στο συγκρότημα «θρύλο», τους Laskoviy May. Το συγκρότημα αυτό δημιουργήθηκε από ορφανά παιδιά από ένα ορφανοτροφείο, ενώ τις μελωδίες έγραψε κυρίως ο μοναδικός Sergey Kuznetsov. Η πορεία του συγκροτήματος έγινε ταινία Εδώ είναι το πιο γνωστό τους Belie Rozy με τον Yuri Satunov, o οποίος είναι περίπου 14-15 χρονών στο κλιπ, και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι συνεχίζει την καταπληκτική του καριέρα στη Ρωσία! Στα synthesizer o Sergey Kuznetsov!
Το original clip, 1989:.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQp96shZf9s

Μία μεταγενέστερη έκδοση με πλέον μεγάλο τον Γιούρι Σατουνόβ. Θερμή παράκληση, οι άντρες που θα δουν το κλιπ να μην εστιάσουν στις χορεύτριεςβ¦. Δύσκολο??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QaM1vBlHH0

Ανεξάρτητα από το οτιδήποτε, νομίζω πως είναι αξεπέραστη μελωδία το Belie Rozyβ¦.

Ακόμη ένα, «θρύλος», από Laskoviy May, 1989. Στο συγκεκριμένο κλιπ, εκτός από τα άλλα «αξιοθέατα», μπορείτε να δείτε και τα Ρώσικα Τρόλευ Ziu-9, τα οποία είχαμε και εμείς εδώ στην Ελλάδαβ¦. Αναμνήσειςβ¦. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBiDXD8mx9Q

Και εδώ το ίδιο, αλλά μεγάλος ο Γιούρι πια:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSuoL-GwHzg
Όπως και με το Belie Rozy, έτσι και στο Rozoviy Vecher, η μελωδία σε κάνει να δακρύζειςβ¦.

Στο συγκρότημα Laskoviy May, εκτός από τον Yuri Satunov, φωνητικά έκαναν και οι Andrei Razin, Andrei Gurov, Ilia Gusev, Andrei Kucherov, και ακόμη κάποιοι που μου διαφεύγουν αυτήν τη στιγμή. Ο Andrei Razin, ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος ηλικιακά και ήταν πλήρως ενήλικος όταν δημιουργήθηκε το γκρουπ. Κατά πολλούς ήταν η ψυχή του γκρούπ, μετά βέβαια τον ανεπανάληπτο Sergey Kuznetsov που έγραψε αυτές τις φοβερές μελωδίεςβ¦. Σε αγγίζουν, σε διαπερνούν, σε κάνουν να δακρύζειςβ¦. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το νιώσετε και εσείς, όσοι τα ακούσετε, αλλά αυτές οι μελωδίες έχουν αυτό το κάτι από τα χρόνια εκείνα που έφυγαν και που τι δε θα δίναμε για να ξαναζήσουμεβ¦.
Andrei Razin στα φωνητικά, 1989, (και το κλιπάκι άψογοβ¦.):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqSsKt1P_28

Και ας κλείσω σε αυτό το σημείο με το συγκρότημα Laskoviy May με το κορυφαίο τους, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Στα φωνητικά ο Andrei Razin. Η μελωδία είναι του Yuri Kulikov. Αν ψάξετε στο youtube, θα βρείτε πάρα πολλά από το συγκρότημα Laskoviy May, και ίσως καλύτερα για το τι σας αρέσει. Γενικότερα, οι Laskoviy May ήταν και παραμένει από τα θρυλικότερα συγκροτήματα των 80s!! Το κορυφαίο λοιπόν (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντοτε):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEGQMUZAUeQ

Ακόμα ένα από τα κορυφαία, αλλά με μία κοπέλα στα φωνητικά, η οποία είναι καταπληκτική!! Σημειώστε ότι δεν είναι επαγγελματίας!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWVZeipt-9k

Και πάμε τώρα στο συγκρότημα Curoviy Fevrial και τον Yuri Kulikov. Υπήρξε επίσης συνεργασία μεταξύ των Curoviy Fevrial και των Laskoviy May:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTLdGq5WAvQ

Ο ήχος χαρακτηριστικός, και οι μελωδίες απλά τέλειεςβ¦. Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, έχουν αυτό το κάτι από εκείνη την εποχή που έφυγε για πάνταβ¦.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmU_YlMu-1g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMJf4XJBUQ4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW7JsgR6Xh0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nZnbt1Z2yQ

Πολύ δυνατόβ¦. Στην αναμνηστική φωτογραφία, αριστερά ο Yuri Kulikov και δεξιά ο Andrei Razin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wycua_RRtxM

Επίσης μερικά ακόμα:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgLQ7lPL-Ls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtQZ_EdHr0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbmhGaA1Q2c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD6pQFLSX6k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hz6EK39EeY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gziv0oO9PU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgsTHzSxkS0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fByXlddEzt4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNB2CeoF-2o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqgNQG7TuWA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHbEs0IqTG0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHlv63MMDSU

Μερικά πιο "προχωρημένα" και υπέρ-σπάνια:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yadh6hVENJE 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5PBjuJka7E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfhHVD3pXP0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRnPkRz5WtE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI4Dy3rWxyU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU535-8xjg8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GExzW9960fU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkT6aqNARvE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnAzRFySiH8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIjkT-oUkg0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6Dh5FfNZvQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwVcgP0Cq44
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8F4q0tj-o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1FvsqMJ1gQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDFSYPQCpd0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2PY2kkGf34&t=784s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT6lVHILc8c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFz8o80xaA4&t=150s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU6FfB5cA9w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gj4P4uFhLo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wQ49EcxUyk

Και πριν σας αφήσω, απολαύστε την φοβερή και κούκλα Elena Polozova ή πιο γνωστή ως Elen Cora, από τα "New Generation" Italo:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYgDiqKdZfw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOqmOKHlDWE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYCR1YmdY0Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrPI-DaXjhc

Και κάπου εδώ ας κλείσουμε αυτό το νοσταλγικό ταξείδιβ¦. Όλα τα παραπάνω, ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν όλους τους φίλους που θέλουν να νοσταλγήσουν αλλά και να ψάξουν σε ένα άγνωστο, για τα εδώ δεδομένα, ρεπερτόριο, που όμως νομίζω ότι θα τους συναρπάσει. Επίσης, όλα τα παραπάνω τραγούδια αποτελούν πραγματικά ένα πολύ μικρό δείγμα. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι υπάρχει ακόμαβ¦. Καλή συνέχεια! Καλή νοσταλγία σε όλες και όλους, με κάτι από το 1990 που με κάνει να δακρύσω κάθε φοράβ¦. Η μελωδία, η πανέμορφη Ρωσίδα, το κλιπάκι που είναι σαν παλαιά ταινία, το Λούνα-Πάρκ με τις βαρκούλες (θυμάστε??....)β¦. β¦.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4erxIsPrDko

----------


## MacGyver

Shannon - Give Me Tonight

----------

Vasilaros (09-01-22)

----------


## MacGyver

Savage - Don't Cry Tonight





1984
H κοπέλα πληκτρολογεί σε Basic την εντολή : MAKE A MAN FOR ME 
Υπολογιστής: TI-99/4A της Texas Instruments (Cpu: TMS9900 / 3.0 MHz, 256B Ram)
Στην αρχή του video, ένα Sony Walkman.

----------

mikemtb (02-11-18)

----------


## MacGyver

Christophe - Oh! Mon Amour





- Αφιερωμένο σε όσους πρόλαβαν να ζήσουν κάποιες στιγμές, χορεύοντας  τα "μπλούζ" της εποχής.

- Μας άφησε χθες στα 74 του, θύμα του ιού!

----------

georgis1 (28-12-20)

----------


## MacGyver

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams

----------


## MacGyver

Kurtis Blow - Christmas Rappin' (1979)

----------

GeorgeVita (02-01-21)

----------


## nepomuk



----------


## nepomuk

20 χρονια αργοτερα συνοδεια συμφωνικης ορχηστρας .
Πανδαματωρ ο χρονος .

----------


## MacGyver

Boney M. - He Was A Steppenwolf

----------


## MacGyver

*Pierre Bachelet & Herve Roy - Emmanuelle (1975)*

----------


## MacGyver

*Boney M - Bahama Mama*

----------

mikemtb (13-03-21)

----------


## MacGyver

*Marcella Bella - Nessuno Mai (1974)*

----------


## MacGyver

*Nick Kamen - Each Time You Break My Heart*





*Nick Kamen & Levi's 501*

R.I.P

----------


## MacGyver

Black Ice - There You Go (1979)

----------


## MacGyver

Who's Who - Palace Palace (1979)

----------


## MacGyver

Mariana - Let's Talk About Love

*Κώστας Χαριτοδιπλωμένος*
*Μαριάννα Ευστρατίου*

----------


## mikemtb

αλλος ένας disco fan που πιαστηκα αδιάβαστος...
ευχαριστούμε στεφ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nupogodi



----------

mikemtb (14-11-21), 

Vasilaros (09-01-22)

----------


## MacGyver

Weekend - Earth & Fire (1979)

----------


## MacGyver

Eddie Murphy - Party All the Time (1985)

Παραγωγή - σύνθεση και συμμετοχή: super freak Rick James.

----------

Vasilaros (09-01-22)

----------


## MacGyver

Frantique - Strut Your Funky Stuff (1979)





Παίζει για λίγο στο 07:00 στο "Μπάρτον και Τέιλορ" τώρα στην ΕΡΤ2

----------


## MacGyver

Freeez - I.O.U (1983)





#Roland SH-101 #boombox #breakdance #Beat Street

----------

mikemtb (20-12-21)

----------


## MacGyver

Normie Rowe - Shakin' All Over (1965)





When you move in right up close to me
That's when I get the shakes all over me
Quivers down my back bone
I've got the shakes down the kneebone
Yeah havin' the tremors in the thighbone
Shakin' all over

----------


## Vasilaros

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά! Τα έχω.

----------


## Vasilaros

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Είμαι καινούργιος και θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Πώς μπορώ να κάνω μια ανάρτηση εδώ; Κάτι απ' το you tube, ας πούμε

Στάλθηκε από το M2004J19C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vasilaros

https://youtu.be/hyVlyhcO6KE

Στάλθηκε από το M2004J19C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vasilaros

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά. Είμαι καινούργιος και θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση. Πώς μπορώ να κάνω μια ανάρτηση εδώ; Κάτι απ' το you tube, ας πούμε
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το M2004J19C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Όχι όμως αντιγραφή- επικόλληση. Κοινοποίηση.

Στάλθηκε από το M2004J19C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Three Degrees - Giving Up, Giving In (1978 )





Του Giorgio Moroder και αυτό !!!

----------


## MacGyver

Seal - Killer (1990)

----------


## MacGyver

Divine - Shoot Your Shot (1982)

----------

mikemtb (19-02-22)

----------


## MacGyver

Bobby Orlando - She Has A Way (1982)

----------


## MacGyver

George Kranz - Din Daa Daa (1983)

----------


## MacGyver

Yazoo - Situation (1982) & Adele - Rolling in the Deep (2011) & Gnarls Barkley - Crazy (2006)

----------


## george Mp



----------

mikemtb (06-06-22)

----------

